# knitting tea party 29 april '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 29 April 16

Another lazy week  not sure why. Just no get up and go. I could just about sleep 24/7 with pottie breaks. Lol A bright overcast day  damp  but in the 60s. My sinuses are still grumbling about all the weather changes we have been having. I think also there have been some barometric pressure changes which really upsets them. All part of the Spring allergies. So far it has not gotten too cold at night  hope that continues.

Im so glad I called my band  even though it is in Seattle. I had ordered new checks  told them I wanted the top stub personal check exactly like I have been using. They said fine  charged me $34 and that was that. They sent the wrong checks  they had the separate check register which I dont like. So I called them a bit ago  first of all they werent supposed to charge me  I am over 65  and yes  they did send the wrong checks. So the young man is checking about the charge to my account and also seeing about ordering me the correct checks.

I have had this bunch of checks so long  I cant remember when I got them. I do almost all my banking on line. I write one  maybe two  checks a month. I may start paying Heidi using my online banking  that would mean I would have little use for checks. However  one never knows when you might need one. I probably should just keep the ones I have since it really isnt a high priority item  necessary for a happy life.

See what happens when you dont have a life  you get hung up on the extremely unimportant things. But how does one get a life  that is the question. Think I need to go in and spend a day with Ellen.

Ah  Taylor just called  they will give me back my $34. The top stub checks would be a special order. I am just going to go with what I have  it is not life-threatening if I dont have top stub checks. So that is one less thing to be concerned with. Of course the real question here is  should I have been concerned at all  just how important in the scheme of things  is having top stub checks.

We need some recipes here.

Rhubarb Pie Roll

This is a shortcut easy pie roll to make with a store bought refrigerator pie crust. I used a rhubarb walnut mixture to fill it but feel free to use other fruit and nut combinations to fill it. You can leave out the nuts if you desire.

Ingredients:

For the Roll:

1 refrigerated pie crust (I used Pillsbury 15 ounce box)
4 stalks of rhubarb, chopped (approx. 2 cups)
3 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped.
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons butter, softened.
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Frosting:

1/2 cup powdered sugar (icing sugar)
1/4 teaspoon vanilla
1 Tablespoon milk

Method:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

1. Lightly coat a baking sheet with nonstick spray or line with parchment paper.

2. Shred the rhubarb in a food processor.

3. Drain as much of the liquid as you can from the mixture. Keep pressing the rhubarb in a sieve until you remove up to a cup of liquid.

4. Mix together the cornstarch, walnuts, brown sugar, butter and cinnamon.

5. Add the drained rhubarb and mix well.

6. Place the pie crust on a lightly floured surface.

7. Spread the rhubarb mixture lengthwise on one end and roll into a log, moisten and seal the ends.

8. Place on baking sheet with the seam side down.

9. Bake for 25 minutes or until golden brown.

Glaze:

1. In small bowl mix together the powdered sugar, vanilla, and milk to a drizzling consistency.

2. Remove roll from oven and let cool.

3. Drizzle the glaze on top.

4. Add sliced almonds if you desire.

5. Cut into slices and serve.

Yield: 6-8 slices

The roll is still not perfect in appearance but it is tasty and not overly sweet.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Creamy Chicken Piccata with Mushrooms

This tasty chicken dish is a takeoff of some dishes I've enjoyed at Olive Garden. Dare I say this one turned out even better? Basically you can't go wrong with thin slices of chicken dredged in flour and cooked in a cream sauce.

Ingredients:

3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
Salt and pepper to taste
zest from 1 lime, divided
2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp olive oil
flour for dredging (1/2 cup)
2 cups fresh mushrooms, sliced or 1 can sliced mushrooms
1 clove garlic, crushed
1/2 cup apple juice
1 cup half and half cream
1 tsp (chicken) better than bouillon or (1 cube)
1/2 tsp fine, dried thyme or more if fresh
parsley, lime slices for garnish

Method:

1. Hold each chicken breast standing on its side and slice lengthwise, twice, to make 9 thin slices. This works best if the meat is barely thawed/from frozen.

2. Season with salt, pepper and a sprinkle of lime zest (about half)

3. In large skillet, melt 2 Tbsp of butter with the olive oil over medium heat.

4. Dredge chicken pieces in flour and add to skillet to cook each side until lightly browned, about two minutes on each side.

5. Remove chicken from skillet. Continue with second round if needed.

6. To drippings in pan add sliced mushrooms, scraping up brown bits, and cook until tender or starting to brown slightly.

7. Add garlic, stirring for a minute and then the apple juice. Cook several minutes, adding bouillon flavoring.

8. Add cream, left over lime zest and thyme according to taste.

9. Return chicken to skillet and simmer for five minutes.

10. Serve with 250 g spaghettini. Serves 4 adults

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Downward-Facing Apple Pie Dessert

Homemade apple pie doesn't have to be complicated. Or loaded with sugar. Or include a buttery crust. But it does have to be incredibly delicious... Some traditions are worth clinging to!

1/8th of recipe (1 slice): 80 calories, 0.5g total fat (0 sat fat), 96mg sodium, 22.5g carbs, 2g fiber, 12g sugars, 0.5g protein -- SmartPoints® value 1*

Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes 
Cool/Chill: 5 hours

Ingredients:

2 tbsp. cornstarch
8 cups peeled and thinly sliced Fuji or Gala apples (about 6 apples)
2 tbsp. Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; see HG FYI)
2 tsp. cinnamon
2 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 tsp. salt
2 sheets (8 crackers) cinnamon graham crackers, finely crushed
Optional topping: natural light whipped topping (like Skinny Truwhip or So Delicious CocoWhip! Light)

Directions:

1. Spray a 9" deep-dish pie pan with nonstick spray.

2. In a large nonstick pot, combine cornstarch with 1 1/2 cups cold water, and stir to dissolve. Add all remaining ingredients except graham crackers. Mix well.

3. Set heat to medium.

4. Stirring frequently, cook until apples have softened and mixture is thick and gooey, 12 - 15 minutes.

5. Carefully transfer filling to the pie pan, and smooth out the surface with the back of a spoon.

6. Let cool completely, about 1 hour.

7. Refrigerate until chilled and set, at least 4 hours.

8. Just before serving, sprinkle with crushed graham crackers.

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

HG FYI: Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener is about twice as sweet as sugar. If using a no-calorie granulated sweetener that measures cup-for-cup like sugar instead of Truvia, double the amount called for in this recipe.

www.hungrygirl.com

Tequila Lime Flank Steak Fajitas

The marinade for this flank steak is also used to spice up sour cream for a tasty sauce.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

Marinade:

1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup tequila
1/4 cup lime juice
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp paprika
1 1/2 tsp season salt
1 1/2 tsp oregano
1 1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp chili powder

NOTE: Place all ingredients in a jar and shake well.

Tortilla Ingredients:

1 flank steak
4-6 flour tortilla shells
1 cup sour cream
shredded lettuce
tomatoes, diced
avocado, sliced
cilantro, (optional)
grated cheese
3 large peppers, sliced
1 large onion sliced 
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp taco seasoning
2 tbsp olive oil

Directions

1. Place sour cream in a small glass bowl and add 2 tbsp of the marinade. Stir well, cover and place in refrigerator. This is a sauce to serve with the fajitas.

2. Place flank steak in a shallow GLASS container and pour marinade over. (because of the ingredient of lime juice and tequila in the marinade it's important that you marinade in a non-reactive container. I like to use a glass baking pan.

3. Cover with plastic wrap (not foil) and place in the refrigerator for 8-12 hours.

4. Slice peppers and onions into a bowl. Toss with olive oil, cumin and taco seasoning. Cover and allow to marinade for at least one hour.

5. Have all vegetables cut up and ready to serve.

6. We grill on The Big Green Egg grill. You can saute the peppers and onions in a cast iron on the grill, or on your stove top. Keep them slightly crunchy.

7. Grill marinaded flank steak basting with marinade several times during grilling.

8. Remove from grill and allow steak to rest for 10 minutes. Slice very thin.

9. Place flour tortillas on grill just shortly (watch closely) to get grill marks and heat slightly.

10. Serve with flavoured sour cream, and other ingredients. Salsa is a nice addition to top it off...and we like a fresh squeeze of lime too.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Lemon Berry Cobbler

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 25 mins 
Total time: 40 mins

Total Cost: $4.78
Cost Per Serving: $1.20
Serves: 4

Ingredients

BERRY LAYER

12oz. frozen mixed berries, thawed $3.27
¼ cup sugar $0.03
1½ Tbsp cornstarch $0.06
1 fresh lemon $0.69

BISCUIT TOPPING

1 cup all-purpose flour $0.14
1 tsp baking powder $0.08
¼ cup sugar $0.03
⅛ tsp salt $0.01
4 Tbsp cold butter $0.36
5 Tbsp milk* $0.11

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 425ºF.

2. Use a zester, microplane, or small-holed cheese grater to remove the zest from the lemon.

3. Place the thawed berries in a bowl and add the sugar, cornstarch, about ½ tsp of the zest, and 1 Tbsp of the lemon juice. Stir to combine.

4. Pour the prepared berries and all the juices into a small casserole dish (4 cup capacity).

5. In a medium bowl, stir together the flour, baking powder, sugar, salt, and another ½ tsp of the lemon zest.

6. Cut the butter into small pieces, then add it to the flour mixture.

7. Use your hands to work the butter into the flour until the butter is in very small pieces and the mixture resembles damp sand.

8. Add the milk and stir until a slightly sticky dough forms.

9. Drop the biscuit dough onto the berries in small pieces. It's okay if the dough does not completely cover the berries.

10. Bake the cobbler in the preheated oven for 20-25 minutes, or until the top is golden brown and the berries are bubbling up around the edges. To prevent messes from the berry juices bubbling over, place the casserole dish on a baking sheet covered with parchment to catch any spills.

11. Serve warm topped with ice cream or whipped cream, if desired. Garnish with any remaining lemon zest.

Notes: *Non-dairy substitutes, like almond or soy milk will work fine in this recipe.

www.BudgetBytes.com

Part of the following recipe is a repeat (Julies flour recipe and the bread recipe). So if you didnt copy it the first time now you have a second chance. Lol

[recipe=red]Pecan Crumb Cake GF[/color]

Ingredients

2 1/4 cups Julie's Flour Mix (or your own gf all-purpose mix) 
3 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1 tsp xanthan gum 
1 tsp cinnamon 
1/4 tsp nutmeg 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 cup butter 
2 eggs 
1 cup milk

Directions

1. Mix dry ingredients together, then rub in the butter with your fingers until you have fine crumbs.

2. Blend together milk and eggs in mixer bowl.

3. Add dry ingredients and beat until batter is perfectly smooth.

4. Spread batter in parchment lined 13" x 9" cake pan and cover with crumbs.

5. Bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees.

Crumb Mixture

3/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup flour 
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup butter 
1/4 cup chopped pecans

Directions

1. Mix sugar, flour and cinnamon together, then rub in the butter with your fingers.

2. Mix in pecans. (You can use other nuts, or leave them out - but the pecans really make this cake special)

3. Spread over the cake batter.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Julie's Flour Blend Gluten Free (color=blue] and bread/bun recipe[/color])

I have been working at coming up with an all-purpose flour mix that I could trust. I have finally come up with a blend that I am really happy with. It is so much easier to reach for ONE flour container instead of several.
I will be offering updated and new recipes using my flour blend.

Julie's Flour Blend

Ingredients

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

I worked until I had a blend that was perfect for bread - and this one is. I also worked with every tweek and trick I could come up with to ensure a fool-proof loaf of bread that I, along with everyone else could enjoy eating. I have made this bread countless times - it turns out the same every time and has never failed. 
It rises well, has a mild wheat-like flavour, has a nice crumb (not cake-like) is springy like wheat bread, has a soft texture and is not at all gummy - just a wheat-like chewy.

My Winner's Bread  - a basic bread -slices/toasts/freezes well

Ingredients

/4 cup milk 
3/4 cup water 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp unflavored gelatin 
1 1/2 tbsp reg. yeast (not quick rise) 
1 egg 
1/8 cup butter (trick - cut 1/4 cup off a pound of butter then cut it in half diagonally for 1/8 cup butter)
1 tbsp honey 
1 1/2 cup Julie's Flour Blend 
1 tsp xanthan gum (too much xanthan gum can make bread fall) 
3/4 tsp salt 
2 tsp powder egg replacer 
1 tsp baking powder

Directions

1. Heat milk and water -- I find 50 sec. in my microwave brings it to a perfect temp. -- If you have chlorine in your water do not use it for yeast baking - it hinders the yeast from rising.

2. Add mixed sugar/gelatin/yeast to warm fluids and let proof

3. Add room temp. egg and honey and softened butter to mixer bowl and mix.

4. Stir proofed yeast and add to liquids.

5. Add mixed dry ingredients, stir until blended

6. Beat on high for 6 minutes -- dough will look smooth and stretchy

7. Line glass loaf pan with parchment paper (don't have to line ends)

8. Scrape dough into pan and wet your hands under warm water to smooth top of loaf.

9. Let rise on range top beside a steaming pan of water.

10. It will take about 1/2 hour to rise over the top of the pan so make sure you allow time to pre-heat your oven to 350 degrees.

11. When loaf rounds top of pan, place loaf in microwave on high for 60 seconds, then straight into pre-heated oven.

12. Let bake for about 40 minutes. Remove from oven, remove loaf from pan and paper and let cool completely on wire racks before slicing.

We were planning a family wiener roast and I wanted a nice hot dog bun. Because GF dough is much softer than regular wheat dough you cannot just shape buns on a pan so I created little boats out of parchment paper. I cut the parchment paper 7 1/2" x 4 1/2 " - folding it in half lengthwise, then the long edges to meet at the centre, then folded up the ends and stapled them in place. (I have contacted/corresponded with someone who designs/manufacturers baking pans to see if he will make a hot dog pan according to my specifications) In the meantime I found my parchment trays worked well and can be reused several times. Make sure you tuck them up against each other in a pan - I found that 6 fit snug in my glass cake pan (11 1/2" x 7 1/2". The ends will hold - its the sides that will spread with the rising dough if not tucked up against each other.

One bread recipe makes 6 hot dog buns.

The buns were enjoyed by both gluten-free and wheat eaters.

My grandgirls love pizza buns and these worked great. I sliced them, lined them up on parchment paper on a cookie rack and spread them with our favourite pizza sauce and grated cheese.

I bought a Whoopie Pie pan and tried it for baking buns. The indents are not very deep but deep enough to keep the bun rising in their 'space'. The bun size would be perfect as mini hamburger buns or anything else you choose to do with them!

One bread recipe makes 12 buns - 1 tbsp. in each space and dough smoothed with wet hand to fill indent.

NOTE: I would suggest that you try this bread/bun recipe exactly as is before you try to change it -adding or substituting ingredients. The margin between success and fail in GF yeast baking is very narrow - I know this recipe works! If you make changes and are happy with the results post a comment and let the rest of us know.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Tiny Taco Salads

1/12th of recipe (1 taco salad): 73 calories, 2g total fat (1g sat fat), 179mg sodium, 7g carbs, 1g fiber,1g sugars, 5.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 2*

Prep: 10 minutes
Cook: 20 minutes

Ingredients

12 small square wonton wrappers (stocked with the tofu in the refrigerated section of the market)
6 oz. extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less)
1 tsp. taco seasoning
1/2 cup refried beans
1 1/2 cups shredded lettuce
1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese
2 tbsp. sliced black olives, chopped
6 tbsp. chopped tomatoes, chunky salsa, or pico de gallo
1/4 cup light sour cream

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 12-cup muffin pan with nonstick spray.

1. Place each wonton wrapper into a cup of the muffin pan, and press it into the bottom and sides. Lightly spray with nonstick spray. Bake until lightly browned, about 8 minutes.

2. Let cool completely, about 10 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat.

4. Add beef, and sprinkle with taco seasoning.

5. Cook and crumble until fully cooked, about 5 minutes.

6. Add beans, and cook and stir until hot, about 1 minute.

7. Evenly fill wonton cups in this order: lettuce, beef-bean mixture, cheese, chopped olives, salsa, and sour cream.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Cheesy Taco Casserole

1/6th of casserole: 225 calories, 7.5g total fat (3.5g sat fat), 665mg sodium, 16g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 4.5g sugars, 25g protein -- SmartPoints® value 5*

Our BFF cauliflower rice is at it again! It works SO well in this recipe. Beefy, cheesy, veggie goodness...

Prep: 25 minutes 
Cook: 40 minutes 
Cool: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

5 cups roughly chopped cauliflower, or HG Alternative
1 cup shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese
2 tsp. ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. paprika
1 lb. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less), or HG Alternative
2 cups chopped brown mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/2 cup frozen sweet corn kernels, slightly thawed
1/2 cup canned black beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup seeded and chopped tomatoes

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a 9" X 13" baking pan with nonstick spray.

2. Pulse cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces, working in batches as needed.

3. Bring an extra-large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. 
4. Cook and stir cauliflower until partially softened, 6 - 8 minutes.

5. Transfer cauliflower to a large bowl. 
6. Add 1/2 cup cheese, 1 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. chili powder, 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1/8 tsp. each onion powder, garlic powder, and paprika. Mix thoroughly.

7. Evenly transfer cauliflower mixture to the baking pan, and smooth out the surface.

8. Clean skillet, if needed. Re-spray and bring to medium-high heat. 
9. Add beef, mushrooms, onion, and pepper. Sprinkle with remaining 1 tsp. cumin, 1 tsp. chili powder, 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1/8 tsp. each onion powder, garlic powder, and paprika. Cook, stir, and crumble until beef is fully cooked and veggies have softened, about 8 minutes.

10. Using a slotted spoon, transfer skillet contents to the large bowl. Stir in corn and beans.

11. Spread beef mixture over cauliflower layer in the baking pan, and smooth out the top. 
12. Top with tomatoes and remaining 1/2 cup cheese.

13. Bake until entire dish is hot and cheese has melted, about 20 minutes.

14. Let stand for 10 minutes before slicing.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

HG Alternative: Instead of blending 5 cups of roughly chopped cauliflower into rice-sized pieces, use 4 1/2 cups of premade cauliflower rice or crumbles, like the kinds by Trader Joe's and Green Giant Fresh.

HG Alternative: If made with lean ground turkey (7% fat or less), each serving will have 235 calories, 9.5g total fat (4g sat fat), 678mg sodium, 16g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 4.5g sugars, 24.5g protein, and a SmartPoints® value of 5*.

www.hungrygirl.com

Skillet Taco Meatballs

1/4th of recipe (5 meatballs with sauce): 263 calories, 8g total fat (3.5g sat fat), 640mg sodium, 15.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 31g protein -- SmartPoints® value 5*

Take the flavor of classic tacos, roll it up into meatballs, and top with cheese -- how can you go wrong? (You can't. That wasn't a real question.)

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped bell pepper
1 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 tsp. chopped garlic
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes
2 tsp. ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. paprika
1 lb. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less), or HG Alternative
1/4 cup whole-wheat panko breadcrumbs
1/4 cup egg whites (about 2 large eggs' worth)
1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese

Directions:

1. Bring an extra-large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat.

2. Cook and stir pepper and onion until slightly softened, about 4 minutes.

3. Add garlic, and cook and stir until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

4. Transfer skillet contents to a large bowl.

5. Add crushed tomatoes, 1 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. chili powder, 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/8 tsp. onion powder, and 1/8 tsp. paprika. Mix well.

6. In another large bowl, combine beef, breadcrumbs, egg whites, and remaining 1 tsp. cumin, 1 tsp. chili powder, 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/8 tsp. onion powder, and 1/8 tsp. paprika. Mix thoroughly. Firmly and evenly form into 20 meatballs.

7. Clean skillet, if needed. Re-spray, and return to medium-high heat.

8. Place meatballs in the skillet. Cook and rotate until browned on all sides, about 5 minutes.

9. Reduce heat to medium low. Carefully add tomato mixture, coating the meatballs. Cover and cook for 10 minutes, or until meatballs are cooked through.

10. Rearrange meatballs so they are close together in the center of the skillet. Sprinkle with cheese. Re-cover and cook for 2 minutes, or until cheese has melted.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

HG Alternative: If made with lean ground turkey (7% fat or less), each serving will have 278 calories, 11g total fat (4.5g sat fat), 660mg sodium, 15.5g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 5.5g sugars, 30g protein, and a SmartPoints® value of 6*.

www.hungrygirl.com

Slow Cooker Brisket

Preparing a brisket in a slow cooker is an easy method and while it is cooking your house will smell delicious.

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon plus 1-1/2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon celery salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
4-5 pound fresh beef brisket
1-1/2 cups ketchup
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
3/4 cup broth or water

Directions:

1. In small bowl mix together brown sugar, chili powder, cumin, celery salt, garlic powder, salt and pepper.

2. Spray the inside of a 6 quart slow cooker with cooking spray. Place brisket in slow cooker and rub all over with the mixture of spices.

3. In small bowl mix the remaining ingredients together setting aside 3/4 of this mixture for the end of the cooking cycle. Pour all but the 3/4 cup of liquid over the brisket in the crock pot.

4. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours.

5. Remove brisket to cutting board, let stand 10 minutes.

6. Drain all but 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid from the crock pot.

7. Add the reserved 3/4 cup of ketchup mixture to the 1/2 cup of the cooking liquids in the crock pot and cook on high for fifteen minutes.

8. Cut the brisket, transfer to serving dish and then pour the heated sauce from the crock pot over the meat.

This will serve up to 10 people, more if you use the meat in sandwiches.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Cauliflower Bread Sticks By Amanda Greenthumb

I have to disagree with Mark Twain who said, Cauliflower is nothing but cabbage with a college education. After you try these cauliflower bread sticks, you will too! Fool anyone (especially kids!) into eating vegetables with these delicious breadsticks that can be dipped in anything from marinara to tapenade to ranch.

Ingredients:

1/2 head of cauliflower
2 eggs (farm fresh is the best)
2 cloves of garlic
1/2 red pepper
1 tsp. rosemary
1 tbsp. oregano
1/2 tsp. ground pepper
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese (good quality)
Parchment paper

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees

2. Use food processor to rice or grate by hand 1/2 head of cauliflower

3. Chop or use food processor to combine garlic, herbs, red pepper, and ground pepper, then mix with cauliflower

4. Whisk eggs separately and combine with cauliflower mixture

5. Add grated cheese, mix to combine evenly

6. Line baking tray with parchment paper and spread out an even layer of the cauliflower mixture onto the tray

7. Bake for 30 minutes, then carefully flip over

8. Bake for additional 15 minutes, until both sides are golden brown

9. Remove from oven, let cool for 5 minutes

10. Cut into 1/2 inch strips and enjoy with any dips, marinara, hot sauce, left over bean dips or curries, the list is endless!

http://iinrecipes.wordpress.com/2016/04/19/cauliflower-bread-sticks

Cottage Cheese Rolls

I have been making these tasty rolls for almost 30 years now. My cousin Anne has shared the recipe with many of us. It can be served on a tray of dainties glazed with a thin layer of icing, or without the glaze and serve them alongside a bowl of soup and salad. Whether you choose to serve them sweet or savory, they are delicious! A very quick and easy to make recipe that is very popular among our circles and in our churches, but perhaps for some of you it is a new recipe. This recipe can be made ahead and frozen before you bake it guaranteeing freshly baked warm rolls.

Dough

2 cups of unbleached flour
1 1/2 cups of creamed cottage cheese (1% works fine too)
1 cup butter or hard margarine
pinch of salt optional

Directions

1. With a pastry blender cut the butter into the flour and salt if using.

2. Add the cottage cheese and knead into a ball of dough just comes together like you would for biscuits.

3. Divide dough into 4 equal parts.

4. Chill the dough for a few hours as this dough is very soft and sticky if you don't

5. Roll each ball into a 10-12" circle. Cut into 12 equal pieces.

6. Starting at the wide end roll towards the narrow.

7. Place them on a parchment lined baking sheet and freeze.

8. Take them out of the freezer.

9. Preheat the oven to 350 and bake for 20-30 minutes (no need to thaw them first).

10. When they get golden brown flecks they are done. So watch your oven carefully. Each oven bakes slightly different hence the time difference.

11. Serve them plain or glazed.

Glaze

1 cup icing sugar
3-4 tablespoons milk

Directions

1. Mix these ingredients together and lightly brush over warm rolls.
Variations: (1) Try making the dough and roll little sausages in the pastry for a tasty treat. (2) Or how about using the pastry for making some Turnovers with your choice of filling.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Cottage Cheese Rolls with variations - Gluten Free

This recipe was inspired by Charlotte's Cottage Cheese Rolls. This is my new favourite go-to recipe when I want a light flaky pastry, since this dough is wonderful to work with. I've shown some of the ways I use this dough, maybe you have some more. One I didn't show is the icing glazed ones Charlotte made.

The Schnetki 'fooled' both my husband and my granddaughter that they were not the 'real' thing! I use this dough for a Platz base -- rolling it out about 1/4" thick to fit the pan or cookie sheet. The cheese rolls and the sausage rolls are melt in your mouth delicious. Not pictured is the option of using this dough for pie crusts.

The dough recipe (I usually double the recipe)

Ingredients

1/4 cup white bean flour 
1/4 cup brown rice flour 
1/4 cup sweet rice flour 
1/4 cup potato starch 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum 
1/2 tsp salt (or less) 
1/2 cup butter 
1 egg 
creamed cottage cheese (to make 3/4 cup) 
extra sweet rice flour for handling dough

Directions

1. Mix dry ingredients together in bowl.

2. Using pastry blender cut in butter

3. Put egg in measuring cup and fill with cottage cheese to make 3/4 cup -- whisk together.

4. Add egg/cheese mix to flour and stir until a ball forms - knead until smooth using a little more sweet rice flour if needed. Dough should still be a little sticky. I don't usually need any extra sweet rice flour.

5. Cover dough and chill for several hours - at least two, its better overnight.

6. Divide dough into parts as per desired use.

For the cheese rolls:

1. One fist sized dough will roll into a 9-10" circle (dough is not more than 1/4 " thick)

2. Sprinkle with grated cheddar cheese before cutting with pizza cutter into 12 slices.

3. Roll up each slice starting with wide end rolling to the tip.

For the sausage rolls:

1. Roll dough (1/4" thick) into a rectangle and wrap sausage pieces in a blanket placing seam side down. I used Winkler Farmer Sausage that was wonderful.

For the schnetki: The Authentic Schnetki

The recipe for the original Schnetki has been altered and modified over the years until it finally retains only its original name. Today, in most Mennonite kitchens it is now indistinguishable from a biscuit.

I still make them the way they were made in the Ukraine by the Mennonites  the recipe passed on to me by my Mother in law.

They have always held a place of honor in my kitchen  maybe more so than any other food - because of what Schnetki mean to my husband.

Let me give you the background story.

In the month of September of 1941 my husbands life was forever altered. He was a 4 year old boy living with his parents and younger brother in a Mennonite village in the Ukraine. It was WWII, and the order had come down from the Ukrainian officials -- all men 16 and over were to be gathered out of the Mennonite villages and marched to Siberia. Because they were of German descent, they were now enemies of the state. My husbands father was one of those men who were marched away under guard that September morning  many never to see their families again. The tearful wives and mothers tried to do what they could to send some items of comfort with their men, knowing that they would be encountering harsh treatment and impossible living conditions. My husband very clearly remembers watching his mother bake Schnetki on the outside hearth and pack them up for her husband. That was the last time he saw his father. The image of his father walking out of his life, carrying the Schnetki is forever imprinted on his mind!

And for the 68 years since that day, Schnetki have been his comfort food perhaps subconsciously connecting them with the father he was robbed of. I could not count how many Schnetki I have made for him .. and still do. When I ask him what he is hungry for I know the answer before I ask.

Unless you are like my husband, with no need to watch cholesterol or high blood pressure or weight you will not be rushing into your kitchen to make these Schnetki. I am posting the recipe to preserve the original recipes of our Mennonites in the Ukraine.

Mennonites, historically being a hard-working people on the land, did not worry about calories or fat-content in food! Even so  they have for the most part been a hardy, healthy people, enjoying longevity.

There is a reason this biscuit was named Schnetki . Schnetki is not a German word - it has obviously 'phonetically evolved' over the years from the word Schnecke meaning 'snail' and that will become self-explanatory as you see that the pastry is rolled up like a 'snail'.

Schnecke

Ingredients

3 cups flour
2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup shortening
1/2 cup butter
1 egg + enough milk to make one cup

Method

1. Mix flour and salt together, then cut in the shortening and butter

2. Put egg into a measuring cut and fill to make 1 cup

3. Mix and turn out onto floured surface and knead until smooth, form into a ball, cover with plastic wrap and chill in fridge overnight! VERY IMPORTANT!

4. Then roll out thin and spread with butter

5. Starting at one edge roll dough to about the size of your middle finger, then cut along edge of roll

6. and roll dough again ... repeating until all the dough is rolled and cut into desired lengths... approx. 4"

7. Bake in very hot oven 425' until browned ... about 15-20 minutes.

8. When broken open they are very flakey.

I also use the same dough to make perschki .... (fruit pockets)

For plums or other fruit I will do the traditional four corners to the center style but for apples I always fold two sides up and over the apples. Cut the buttered pastry in squares and put 1/2 tsp flour and 1 tsp sugar on each square, lay apple on top and fold the two sides over.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Schnetki are traditionally eaten with soup ....but I doubt there is a wrong time or meal to eat them .. according to my husband!

Note: I know some of you cannot have dairy - I think the cottage cheese is the 'secret' success ingredient in this recipe but you could try it with a dairy substitute. Also instead of the white bean flour you could substitute chickpea flour.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2013/08/cottage-cheese-rolls-with-variations.html

Oven Roasted Potatoes and Smoked Sausage

Sliced smoked sausage roasted together with potatoes, onions, spices, and topped with a light sprinkling of cheddar cheese.

Ingredients

1 - (16 oz) package Kielbasa or smoked sausage
5 large potatoes, cut into 1 -2 inch cubes or 2 lbs red potatoes 
1 - small onion, cut into small pieces or chopped 
olive oil
kosher or sea salt
fresh ground pepper
few sprigs of fresh thyme or (1/8 teaspoon dried thyme) 
Tony Chachere's creole seasoning, to taste
1/2 - cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil, and drizzle with a bit of olive oil and set aside.

1. In a large bowl, add the sausage rounds, potatoes, and onions. Drizzle the mixture with a couple tablespoons of olive oil, and season to taste with kosher salt, pepper, fresh or dried thyme, and creole seasoning.

2. Toss the mixture together until blended and pour out onto the baking sheet. Spread the mixture out as evenly as possible.

3. Place the baking sheet into the oven and roast the mixture for about 45 minutes, turning every 15 minutes or until the potatoes are golden brown and tender. Turn off the oven.

4. Remove from oven and scatter the shredded cheese over the mixture; put the baking sheet back into the oven for about 5 minutes until the cheese melts.

Adapted from: Big Blue Binder

www.MommysKitchen.com

Phở Chicken and Noodles

Phở is all about the broth, so use the best stuff you can findhomemade if possible. Youll want about 6 cups for this super-fast, small-batch version.

Five spice blend is what transforms a regular chicken stock into a faux phở. The five spices in this blend are anise, ginger, cinnamon, fennel, and black peppera very similar mix of spices that youd use if you were making a phở broth from scratch, and thats why this works. Its a huge short cut. I used 1/2 Tbsp for 6 cups of broth, but you can always add more later if youd like.

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 10 mins 
Total time: 20 mins

Total Cost: $5.52
Cost Per Serving: $1.38
Serves: 4

Ingredients

SOUP

6 cups chicken stock* $0.78
½ Tbsp five spice blend $0.15
1 cup cooked chicken, shredded or chopped $1.50
8oz. wide rice noodles $1.75

TOPPINGS

1 jalapeño $0.14
1 lime $0.50
2 green onions $0.20
¼ bunch cilantro $0.20
Sriracha to taste $0.15
Hoisin sauce to taste $0.15

Instructions

1. Add the chicken stock, five spice blend, and chicken pieces to a large pot. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Add the noodles and continue to boil until tender** (about 4-5 minutes).

2. While the noodles are boiling, slice the jalapeño and green onions, and cut the lime into wedges.

3. Spoon the broth, noodles, and chicken into four bowls.

4. Top with a couple wedges of lime, a few slices of jalapeño and green onion, and a few sprigs of fresh cilantro.

5. Serve with sriracha and hoisin on the side.

Notes: *Use the best broth or stock available. Since my stock was made with scraps and nearly impossible to estimate the cost, I used the price of the store bought broth that I usually use.

**If you plan to store your soup in the refrigerator, cook and store the noodles separately from the broth. To serve, just place some noodles in the bottom of each bowl and ladle the hot broth over top.

www.BudgetBytes.com

Craving Carbs? 4 Healthy Ways to Eat Pasta By What To Eat

When youre in the mood for carbs  and pasta in particular  nothing else will do. (We know all too well, trust us!) But dont let a comfort food craving cause you to indulge in a heavy meal that youll probably end up regretting. Here are four quick-and-easy dishes that have all the great flavor of your favorite classic pasta meals, but with much less fat and calories.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/craving-carbs-4-healthy-ways-to-eat-pasta

Linguine With Escarole, Shrimp, and Cherry Tomatoes

This robust, flavorful meal will have your dinner guests thinking you spent all day simmering a sauce from scratch. Yet this recipe, which incorporates shrimp for lean protein and lots of fiber-rich veggies (including escarole, a tasty but slightly bitter green thats used in many Italian dishes) is fast and foolproof. Once the pasta is boiled, the rest comes together in minutes in a sauté pan.

Lots of tangy lemon, fresh tomatoes, escarole, and shrimp create an incredible sauce for whole-wheat pasta. Serve with a glass of Sauvignon Blanc and whole-grain bread.

SERVINGS: 6
TOTAL TIME: 45 min

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 pounds shrimp, raw (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined
3/4 teaspoon salt divided
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground plus more for taste
2 tablespoon garlic, minced
1/2 cup(s) wine, white
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry halved
16 cup(s) escarole (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves
1/4 cup(s) clam juice
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 lemon wedges, for garnish

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

2. Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

3. Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

4. Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

5. Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

6. Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

7. Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

8. Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

9. Drain the linguine and return it to the pot. Add the sauce; toss to coat. Serve with lemon wedges.

Nutrition Details: per serving: Calories 271, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 112mg, Sodium 502mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 20g, Fiber 10g, Carbohydrates 37g

TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp/

Orecchiette With Beans and Broccoli

Heres another light, Italian-style meal that comes together quickly in a sauté pan. A colorful blend of tomatoes, pepper, broccoli, and protein-rich cannellini beans is mixed together with orecchiette (or any short pasta) and topped with Parmesan cheese for a comforting meal that makes a great next-day lunch.

A healthful combination of beans and greens makes this pasta dish evocative of the Italian countryside. By dropping the greens in the boiling water with the pasta, you've eliminated an extra step, and an extra pot to wash.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
2 clove(s) garlic minced
4 medium tomato(es), plum chopped (4 to 5 tomatoes)
1/2 teaspoon oregano, dried
1 pinch pepper, red, crushed
15 ounce(s) beans, cannellini rinsed
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 ounce(s) pasta, radiatore or orecchiette or other short pasta
1 pounds broccoli rabe stem ends trimmed, rinsed and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
1/4 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan or pecorino Romano cheese

Instructions

1. Put a large pot of water on to boil for cooking pasta.

2. Heat oil in a large skillet over low heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant but not colored, about 1 minute. Add tomatoes, oregano and crushed red pepper; cover and increase heat to medium. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes start to break down and release their juices, 5 to 10 minutes.

3. Add beans; reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, until heated through. Season with salt and pepper.

4. Meanwhile, cook pasta in the boiling water for 4 minutes. Add broccoli rabe and cook until the pasta is just tender and the broccoli rabe is tender, 4 to 5 minutes more. Reserving 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid, drain the pasta and broccoli rabe and place in a large bowl.

5. Add the tomato mixture and the reserved cooking liquid; toss to coat. The dish should be slightly soupy. Sprinkle each serving with cheese.

Nutrition Details: per serving: Calories 443, Fat 14g, Cholesterol 5mg, Sodium 667mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 20g, Fiber 8g, Carbohydrates 67g

TAGS: Vegetarian

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/pasta--beans/

Cherry Tomato Pesto Penne Peggy Neu

This incredibly simple recipe is packed with zesty flavor thanks to pesto sauce, fresh basil, and sliced cherry tomatoes. We suggest using whole-grain or whole-wheat penne, which will add heart-healthy fiber to your meal and keep you feeling full longer; you can also add sliced grilled chicken for a dose of satisfying protein.

This recipe comes to us from Meatless Monday's Peggy Neu:
(Serves 6)

Ingredients

1 pound penne pasta
3/4 cup your favorite prepared pesto sauce
1/4 cup pine nuts
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
10 leaves fresh basil, chopped
freshly grated parmesan cheese, to taste

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Cook the penne according to package directions, or until it is cooked to al dente.

3. Drain the penne in a colander, reserving some of the pasta's cooking water in a small bowl.

4. Return the penne to its pot and stir in the pesto sauce and 2-3 tablespoons of the reserved pasta 
cooking water.

5. Add the pine nuts to the pot and stir to combine.

6. Transfer the penne to a serving platter, top with cherry tomatoes, sprinkle with the chopped basil and 
parmesan cheese to taste.

http://www.meatlessmonday.com/recipes/cherry-tomato-pesto-penne/

Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese

This version of mac and cheese is low in calories and fat but somehow manages to maintain all the cheese goodness of the real thing. In addition to white cheddar and parmesan cheese, the delicious creamy sauce includes puréed butternut squash adding fiber, potassium, and vitamins to your meal. The best part? Its ready in 10 minutes.

Think a creamy, delicious meal requires hours in the kitchen? Think again! Keep this recipe on hand for a comfort food dish ready in just ten minutes flat.

This dish proves that a delicious meal can be healthy and on the table in a flash! Everybody loves Mac n Cheese, especially kids. This mac comes loaded with 100% pureed butternut squash, a nutrient powerhouse. The puree offers great creamy flavor and a familiar color that kids love and associate with cheese, but without all the calories and fat that one usually finds in traditional mac and cheese. No one will know that this family favorite is loaded with healthy veggies, and as an added bonus, it only takes 10 minutes to make!

Serves 6

Ingredients:

Mac n Cheese

1 box rigatoni (1 lb.)
4 packets 100% Butternut Squash Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins
½ cup low sodium chicken stock
½ cup reduced fat milk
½ cup grated white cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon nutmeg

Garnish

¼ cup flat leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 cup toasted Gluten Free breadcrumbs

Directions:

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add the rigatoni. Cook until tender, about 8-9 minutes.

2. While the pasta is cooking, in a large sauce pan add the 100% veggie blend-in butternut squash, low sodium chicken stock, reduced fat milk, grated cheddar cheese, parmesan, and bring to a boil.

3. Simmer for 2 minutes and allow the sauce to start to thicken.

4. Add the salt, pepper, cayenne and grated nutmeg.

5. Turn the heat to low heat, and simmer until the pasta is fully cooked. Stir frequently.

6. Strain the cooked pasta, and add it to the butternut squash sauce.

7. Mix until the pasta is fully incorporated with the sauce.

8. Serve into bowls, and garnish with a sprinkle of gluten free breadcrumbs and chopped parsley.

Enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-rehab-chef-vikki-10-minute-meal-butternut-squash-mac-cheese/

Eggplant Parmesan Pizza

TOTAL TIME: 2 hr 
SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 small eggplant (about 12 ounces)
cornmeal, yellow, dry for dusting
3/4 cup(s) marinara sauce
2 tablespoon basil, fresh chopped
1 clove(s) garlic medium, minced
3/4 cup(s) cheese, Parmigiano-Reggiano thinly shaved
3/4 cup(s) water plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F)
1 package(s) active dry yeast (2 1/4 teaspoons)
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon 1% milk
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 cup(s) flour, bread or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow, dry

Instructions

To Prepare Pizza:

1. Preheat grill to medium-high. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

2. Cut eggplant into 1/2-inch thick rounds. Grill, turning once, until marked and softened, 4 to 6 minutes. Let cool slightly, then thinly slice into strips. Reduce heat to low.

3. Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

4. Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust. Spread marinara sauce on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly top with the eggplant, basil and garlic. Lay the Parmigiano-Reggiano shavings on top.

5. Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

1. Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

3. Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

A. Pizza on a charcoal grill:

1. Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes.

2. Spread the coals in an even layer.

3. Place a grate over the coals.

4. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low.

5. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.

6. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

B. Pizza in the oven:

1. Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes.

2. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily.

3. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes.

4. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal.

5. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone.

6. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

C. Individual variation:

The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas.

1. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls.

2. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet.

3. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

4. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 359, Fat 7g, Cholesterol 12mg, Sodium 713mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 16g, Fiber 9g, Carbohydrates 59g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/eggplant-parmesan-pizza/

GLUTEN-FREE LEMON BARS BY ANNA STOCKWELL

Everyone loves lemon bars, and now even your gluten-free friends can enjoy them too. These bars are best after a day of chillingso plan accordingly.

INGREDIENTS

Unsalted butter (for pan)
Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Sweet Pastry Dough (you'll need one disc; freeze remaining disc for another use)
4 large eggs
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup all-purpose gluten-free flour
1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest (from about 1 1/2 lemons)
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice (from about 4 lemons)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Powdered sugar (for dusting)

Special Equipment: An 8x8x2" baking pan

PREPARATION

1. Position rack in center of oven; preheat to 350°F.

2. Butter baking pan, then line with 2 layers of parchment, leaving a 2" overhang on all sides.

3. Butter parchment.

4. Press dough into bottom and about 3/4" up sides of prepared pan. Poke all over with a fork and chill at least 30 minutes.

5. Bake crust until golden brown, about 25 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack and let cool.

6. Meanwhile, whisk eggs, granulated sugar, flour, lemon zest, lemon juice, and salt in a medium bowl.

7. Pour filling into crust and bake bar until set and slightly golden brown at the edges, about 25 minutes.

8. Transfer pan to a wire rack and let cool completely, then chill at least 2 hours or up to overnight.

9. Loosen edges with an offset spatula or butter knife, then use parchment overhang to remove bar from pan.

10. Transfer bar on parchment to a cutting board and cut into 4 pieces lengthwise and 3 pieces crosswise to make 12 rectangular bars.

11. Dust bars with powdered sugar.

Do Ahead

1. Bars can be made 2 days ahead. 
2. Keep chilled in baking pan

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/gluten-free-lemon-bars

GLUTEN-FREE MULTI-PURPOSE SWEET PASTRY DOUGH ANNA STOCKWELL

This rich buttery dough works as a great gluten-free alternative to classic sugar cookie dough, as well as pie, tart, and bar-cookie crusts. The oat flour gives it a hint of nutty flavor, while the cream cheese lends body and makes it easy to roll out. Enough dough for 2 dozen cookies, two single-crust pies, one double-crust pie, two 9-inch tarts, or two 8-inch-square batches of bar cookies

ACTIVE TIME: 20 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes, plus chilling

INGREDIENTS

1 1/4 cups gluten-free oat flour (4.25 ounces)
1/2 cup all-purpose gluten-free flour such as King Arthur (2.75 ounces), plus more for dusting
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into small pieces and chilled in freezer for 10 minutes
2 ounces cream cheese, cut into small pieces and chilled in freezer for 10 minutes
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

PREPARATION

1. Pulse oat flour, gluten-free flour, sugar, salt, and baking soda in the bowl of a food processor until combined.

2. Add butter and cream cheese and pulse just until they form pea-sized pieces.

3. Whisk together egg and vanilla in a small bowl.

4. With the machine running, add egg mixture to flour mixture and process until the dough just begins to hold together, about 10 seconds.

5. Turn out mixture onto a work surface and push together to form a rough ball.

5. Knead a few times to combine, then divide dough in half and flatten into 2 disks with smooth edges.

6. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until very firm, at least 2 hours or up to 3 days.

To make cookies (Makes about 2 dozen):

1. Preheat oven to 350°F with rack in middle.

2. Dust your work surface and rolling pin generously with all-purpose gluten-free flour.

3. Remove 1 dough disk from the refrigerator and roll out into a round about 1/8 thick. If dough becomes too soft to roll out, cover with plastic wrap and chill until firm.

4. Cut out as many cookies as possible with cutters and transfer to parchment-lined baking sheets, arranging them about 1 inch apart (scraps can be rerolled as many times as you like).

5. Bake cookies, 1 sheet at a time, until edges are golden, 10 to 12 minutes, then transfer sheet pans to wire racks to cool completely. (If re-using baking sheets to bake multiples batches of cookies, let sheets cool completely between batches.)

To Make Pie or Tart Crust (Makes enough for one double-crust pie, two single-crust pies, or two 9-inch tarts):

1. Dust a large piece of parchment paper and your rolling pin with all-purpose gluten-free flour. Remove one dough disk from the refrigerator and roll out on parchment into a 1/8 thick round, gently reshaping and rotating the dough as you go to make sure its not sticking, and adding more GF flour underneath as needed.

2. If dough becomes too soft or sticky, slide dough-covered parchment onto a baking sheet and freeze until firm, about 10 minutes.

3. Invert a 9 pie plate over rolled out dough, gently slide your hand under parchment paper, and re-invert.

4. Remove parchment paper, then fit dough into pie plate and crimp edges as desired.

5. Chill in freezer 10 minutes, then bake according to your pie or tart recipe.

To Make Bar Cookies (Makes two 8 baking dishes):

1. Roll or press out dough according to your bar cookie recipe and bake according to instructions.

Do Ahead

1. Dough can be frozen for up to 3 months; thaw in refrigerator overnight before using.

Cooks Note: If desired, sprinkle tops of unbaked cookies with granulated or decorating sugar, dust with your favorite sweet spices, or leave plain and decorate after baking. Pies made with this dough are best served the day theyre baked.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/gluten-free-multi-purpose-sweet-pastry-dough

SPRINGTIME FLOWER TREATS

You and your kids can decorate with a few flowery-colored frostings to whip up a garden full of treats for the whole family.

20 minutes
prep 40 minutes
total 12 servings

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 package (10 oz., about 40) JET-PUFFED Marshmallows
OR 4 cups JET-PUFFED Miniature Marshmallows
6 cups Kellogg's® Rice Krispies® cereal
Canned frosting
Assorted candies

DIRECTIONS

1. In large saucepan melt butter over low heat. Add marshmallows and stir until completely melted. Remove from heat.

2. Add KELLOGG'S RICE KRISPIES cereal. Stir until well coated.

3. Using buttered spatula or wax paper evenly press mixture into 15 x 10 x 1-inch pan coated with cooking spray. Cool slightly. Using cookie cutters coated with cooking spray cut into flower shapes. Decorate with frosting and/or candies. Best if served the same day.

MICROWAVE DIRECTIONS:

1. In microwave-safe bowl heat butter and marshmallows on HIGH for 3 minutes, stirring after 2 minutes. Stir until smooth.

2. Follow steps 2 and 3 above. Microwave cooking times may vary.

Note: (1) For best results, use fresh marshmallows. (2) 1 jar (7 oz.) marshmallow crème can be substituted for marshmallows. (3) Diet, reduced calorie or tub margarine is not recommended. (4) Store no more than two days at room temperature in airtight container. (5) To freeze, place in layers separated by wax paper in airtight container. Freeze for up to 6 weeks. Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.ricekrispies.com/recipes/springtime-flower-treats

Blooming Flower

Brighten your day with this easy flower featuring red strawberry petals, green kiwi fruit leaves and an ice cream center.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Servings: 1

Ingredients:

1 Kellogg's® Eggo® Homestyle waffles
3 medium strawberries, sliced lengthwise
2 slices peeled kiwi fruit
1 small scoop (1 tablespoon) Breyers® French Vanilla Ice Cream

Directions:

1. Prepare KELLOGGS EGGO Homestyle waffle according to package directions. Cool for 10 minutes.

2. Place on serving plate.

3. Arrange strawberry slices on waffle as flower petals.

4. Cut one kiwi slice in half.

5. Cut remaining kiwi slice into slivers.

6. Arrange kiwi pieces on plate as flower stem and leaves.

7. Place ice cream scoop on strawberries as flower center.

8. Serve immediately.

https://www.kelloggsfamilyrewards.com/en_US/recipes/blooming-flower-recipe

Salted Chamomile Honey Cakes with Raspberry Ripple Cream.

Chamomile honey cakes! So once youve made the chamomile syrup, you then bake the honey cakes. The cakes are a simple mix of honey, buttermilk, whole wheat flour and lots of vanilla. Once the cakes are baked you are literally going to want to down pour chamomile honey over each cake. This is the secret to these cakes. Lots and lots of the chamomile honey. It makes them sweet and sticky and well, PERFECT. Then you make things that much better by adding a raspberry rippled cream, complete with mascarpone cheese and fresh raspberries. Yes and yes. Lather the cream on top of those slightly warm cakes and EAT and EAT!!

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
MAKES 12 CAKES

Ingredients

Chamomile Syrup

3/4 cup water
3/4 cup honey
3-4 chamomile tea bags
1/2 of a vanilla bean, seeds removed (or 1 teaspoon vanilla)
Pinch of salt

Honey Cakes

1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup canola oil
1/2 cup honey
2 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups white whole flour or whole wheat pastry flour (or all-purpose flour)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt

Raspberry Ripple Cream

1/2 cup heavy cream
4 ounces mascarpone cheese or cream cheese
1-2 tablespoons powdered sugar or honey
1 cup fresh raspberries, lightly mashed
Instructions

Chamomile Syrup

1. Combine the water and honey in a small sauce pan and bring to a boil.

2. Boil for 1-2 minutes and then remove from the heat and add the tea bags.

3. Cover and steep for 10-15 minutes.

4. Remove the tea bags and stir in the vanilla + salt. Let cool to room temperature.

Honey Cakes

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a 12 cup muffin tin with liners.

1. In a mixing bowl, whisk together the buttermilk, canola oil, honey, eggs and vanilla until combined.

2. Add the flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

3. Mix until just combined and no lumps of flour remain; try not to over mix the batter though.

4. Divide the batter between the 12 muffin cups, filling them up 3/4 of the way.

5. Bake for 12-15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

6. Allow the cakes to cool 5 minutes in the pan; remove and place on a plate.

7. Drizzle each cake with the chamomile honey.

8. Serve with the raspberry ripple cream (recipe below). EAT!

Raspberry Ripple Cream

1. Add the heavy cream and mascarpone to a mixing bowl.

2. Using an electric mixer beat on high speed until soft peaks form, about 5 minutes.

3. Beat in the powdered sugar and vanilla until just combined.

4. Stir in the raspberries.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/salted-chamomile-honey-cakes-with-raspberry-ripple-cream/

Crispy Zucchini Fries

1/2 of recipe (about 20 fries): 114 calories, 1g total fat (0g sat fat), 359mg sodium, 21.5g carbs, 4g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 6.5g protein -- SmartPoints value 2*

Don't be fooled by the fried-zucchini appetizer on restaurant menus. It may be veggie based, but it's a nutritional nightmare. These crispy fries, on the other hand, are what dreams are made of...

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 20 minutes

Ingredients:

14 oz. (about 2 medium) zucchini, ends removed
1/4 cup egg whites (about 2 large eggs' worth)
1/2 cup whole-wheat panko breadcrumbs
3/4 tsp. garlic powder
3/4 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. Italian seasoning
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. black pepper
Optional seasonings: additional salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spray a large baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Cut zucchini into French-fry shaped spears.

3. Place zucchini spears in a large bowl. Top with egg whites, and flip to coat.

4. In a medium-large bowl, mix breadcrumbs with seasonings.

5. One at a time, shake zucchini spears to remove excess egg, and lightly coat with breadcrumb mixture.

6. Place on the baking sheet, and top with any remaining breadcrumbs.

7. Bake for 10 minutes.

8. Carefully flip zucchini spears. Bake until lightly browned and crispy, about 10 more minutes.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

HG Tip: If enjoying these the day after theyre made; heat them in a toaster oven for crispiest results!

www.hungrygi


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd April, 2016* by Darowil 

*Gagesmum* had a colonoscopy on Friday- told Mary all OK. We havent heard from her since.

*Martina's* DS has had 2 infections plus a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics. As a result she has missed one of her radiotherapy sessions but has been able to return and the missed one will be given at the end of the treatment.

*Flyty1n* was unwell last week so missed much of the week- but by Friday was starting to feel better.

*Busyworkerbee's* niece's valve replacement was delayed as a necessary MRI hadnt been ordered.

The week started much better for *Gwen*, DHs stress test came back with no problems at all and DB is home- tired but doing OK. And she has heard that Mariannes biopsies were all benign. DD has decided not to take up the offer to go to Oxford University.

*Pacer* had an upset stomach which kept her home from work for a day- doesnt seem to have slowed her down much more though.

*Bonnie* needs to see an endocrinologist about her thyroid- unexpected results from a scan but probably nothing significant. *Darowil* is to rest her Achilles, ice them, take an anti-inflammatory and have physio and wear heels. And *Kiwifrau* is seeing her doctor Thursday following tests on her knee a couple of weeks ago.

*Kate and Daralene* met in Glasgow with Ann a friend of Kate's. Good time was had by all by the sounds of it.

PHOTOS
6 - *Flyty1n* - Apple blossom
9 - *Busyworkerbee* - Handmade Anzac Day wreaths
10 - *Swedenme * - Queen Elizabeth & Prince George
12 - *Gwen* - Sorlenna's cowl with beads
14 - *Lurker* - Gloves
17 - *Lurker* - Queen Elizabeth & her GGKs
20 - *Gwen* - Another of Sorlenna's cowls
26 - *Swedenme* - Yarn Bombing in Thirsk
28 - *Lurker* - Purple cowl
31 - *Swedenme* - Snow!
32 - *TNS* - Sunlight on Alderney
32 - *Swedenme* - More snow!
32 - *Darowil* - Knitting t-shirt (link)
33 - *Kate* - Happy dance for Gwen
41 - *Kate* - Harry & Harvey
43 - *Poledra * - Sweater/Sphinx & the humidifier
49 - *Kate* - Luke on his tractor
50 - *Cashmeregma* - Views from hotel window
60 - *Fan* - Skyline Tower, Auckland
61 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Tami
61 - *Cashmeregma* - Selfie
65 - *Lurker* - Darowil, Elaine & Nicho
65 - *Darowil* - Margaret & Denise again
65 - *Cashmeregma* - Kate, Daralene & Anne
66 - *Cmaliza* - Spring flowers
67 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Purl2diva
69 - *Fan* -Chief Post Office, Auckland
70 - *Fan* - Feijoas
71 - *Pacer* - Baby jackets
73 - *Fan* - Fan's feijoa jam.
77 - *Budasha* - Furbaby

RECIPES
5 - *Sam* - Springtime Flower Treats/Blooming Flowers
6 - *Sam * - No-bake desserts (link)
14 - *Sam* - Pigs in a blanket/Piglets in the blanket
14 - *Sam* - Crescent dogs/Mini crescent dogs
47 - *Sam* - Homemade Soft Pretzels
56 - *Sam* - Prime rib
68 - *Sam* - Classic blueberry pie
68 - *Sam * - Paleo blueberry pie

CRAFTS
*Fan* - The Tea Party Poem

OTHERS
1 - *Lurker* - Prince George meets the Obamas (link)
6 - *Sam * - Rarest things on earth/Vintage pics of the Queen (links)
20 - *Darowil* - Crafting jokes (link)
20 - *Lurker* - Senior joke
33 - *TNS* - Puffin cam (link)
51 - *Darowil* - Don't call me a koala bear (link)
55 - *Lurker* - Funny (link)
56 - *Lurker* - Joke
71 - *Sam* - Little dogs v big couches (link)
76 - *Rookie* - Chicago hot dogs (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate is 'on the ball'! Marking my spot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the usual great start Sam. Much as I love your recipes I enjoy your 'chat' more, so don't put yourself down for previous 'chatty' starts, they are always interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the recipes.
I get duplicate checks w/ carbon on back. only write once. all recorded. Saves me time energy and free from my bank. I walk in, tell them I need more and they come in the mail. Need my Visa paid . . .walk in or call and it is done by the bank. Nice, swift, easy, handy. I like them and their service. They like me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate is 'on the ball'! Marking my spot!


I'm getting good at picking up the new Teaparty on 'Newest Topics' before Sam posts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm getting good at picking up the new Teaparty on 'Newest Topics' before Sam posts!


When I am doing it, that is what I keep an eye on, as well!

Sorry Sam has had a sleepy week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I like talky talk!  

The honey chamomile syrup sounds intriguing...am wondering how it would taste on ice cream. :mrgreen:

We're likely having leftover enchiladas tonight as neither of us ate much last night. 

And I can't remember the last time I was this glad it's Friday and no work tomorrow!

I got the pattern up on Ravelry and will go over and put it in the designer section (If I can quit yawning--don't know why I'm so sleepy). 

We got a little rain today, which is nice--the drought is ever hovering near so any water is welcome. I would like it just a wee bit warmer, however, but since when does Mother Nature listen to me?

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Mu shu Lettuce cups sound yummy.
Kate, Margaret thank you for summary.
Bonnie, bless you. You make me tired just reading all you do. 
Maya and I had nice walk, then did groceries, a few yoga poses ( new exercise regime as I am getting stiff) and 2 sets of 10 "girl" push-ups. I.e. Only from knees up. Hope to work up to full push ups but glad to start routine.
May trim Maya's nails but basically done for day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree pearls girls - but if i start paying my rent through my banks online banking like i do with all my other bills i won't need many checks. i love online banking.

and --- welcome to the knitting tea party pearls girls - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. now don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam




Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the recipes.
> I get duplicate checks w/ carbon on back. only write once. all recorded. Saves me time energy and free from my bank. I walk in, tell them I need more and they come in the mail. Need my Visa paid . . .walk in or call and it is done by the bank. Nice, swift, easy, handy. I like them and their service. They like me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the syrup would taste wonderful on ice cream. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I like talky talk!
> 
> The honey chamomile syrup sounds intriguing...am wondering how it would taste on ice cream. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam. Much as I love your recipes I enjoy your 'chat' more, so don't put yourself down for previous 'chatty' starts, they are always interesting! :thumbup:


I enjoy the chat to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoy the chat to


I am happy with chat, too, rather than all the recipes- so few of the ingredients are available here!

Although I have copied the Gluten free flour mix.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a great start. Matthew and I went yarn shopping today. We spent quite a bit on yarn for some baby knits that are not charity.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great start. I, too love the chat and hearing what your family are all up to Sam. I think I'm feeling like you Sam, think I need some warmth and sunshine to get me energised. This weekend our weather is supposed to start to get slightly warmer but still plenty of rain showers. Oh well can't have everything I suppose. Bedtime now. Night all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I charge all to my Card. The bank pays i and I ge money back o do it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the tea Party? Please?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I'm with the others- like the chat. Do agree that it is better organised now- but it takes time to sort out the best way to do things.
Another new baby- how exciting.
I found a baby blanket pattern the other day which I thought looked good. It had bunnies in it- done with cables I think similar to those owls you see in so many places. Tried to find the pattern which I know I saved but it is hiding! Maybe I book marked here. Will have a look.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is the tea Party? Please?


You are in the Tea Party. It is a group of people on KP who spend all week chatting away to each other about almost anything- even knitting and crochet!. While many of us have been here for 5 years others are new and we always welcome others joining us. Sam starts a new one each Friday evening (KP time).
And welcome to the KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam I'm with the others- like the chat. Do agree that it is better organised now- but it takes time to sort out the best way to do things.
> Another new baby- how exciting.
> I found a baby blanket pattern the other day which I thought looked good. It had bunnies in it- done with cables I think similar to those owls you see in so many places. Tried to find the pattern which I know I saved but it is hiding! Maybe I book marked here. Will have a look.


Missed that! Another baby, is this buried somewhere in all the recipes?, and I thought I had read through fairly carefully!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary! !


KateB said:


> *Summary of 22nd April, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> *Gagesmum* had a colonoscopy on Friday- told Mary all OK. We havent heard from her since.
> 
> *Martina's* DS has had 2 infections plus a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics. As a result she has missed one of her radiotherapy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoy the chat to


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam.....re your comment about earlier recipe posts....you are being your own worst critic. I've *always* loved your posts whether it's the recipes or just chatter. You are what has made the KTP an excellent place to drop in. Thank you. Also congratulation on the coming new Great Grand baby.

Have copied and saved several of the recipes....really want to give the cauliflower bread sticks a go; perhaps this weekend.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 29 April 16


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

See the end of Sam's opening.


Lurker 2 said:


> Missed that! Another baby, is this buried somewhere in all the recipes?, and I thought I had read through fairly carefully!


 ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> See the end of Sam's opening.
> 
> ;-)


I had just found it at the of Gwen's enormous 'Quote Reply'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ETA, Congratulations Sam, to Rachel and spouse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Pearls Girls! Glad you've joined us on the Tea Party. Sounds like a good deal at your bank. I've been with the same bank close to 50 years (name changed but same bank pretty much). I always go to a branch near my home and they know me and are quite nice.


Pearls Girls said:


> I charge all to my Card. The bank pays i and I ge money back o do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops again....haven't done a Gwenie in a long time...LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which has now been edited; forgot to do it before. Oops


Lurker 2 said:


> I had just found it at the of Gwen's enormous 'Quote Reply'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA, Congratulations Sam, to Rachel and spouse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which has now been edited; forgot to do it before. Oops


Just razzing you Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot and off to knit...TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed that! Another baby, is this buried somewhere in all the recipes?, and I thought I had read through fairly carefully!


I missed that too!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some great recipes, Sam. I'm happy with both types of openings - those with chit chat and those with recipes -- I often miss some of the chit chat if it's in with the recipes, but I like it all..I've tried so many of the recipes you've shared and have bookmarked many of the websites and get my own emails from some of the favorites.

Great summary -- It's been quite the year for our group. Praying for all in need.

I just got a copy of Creative Knitting and saw a beautiful ruffled edge cardigan/bolero that would be perfect for my daughter --- I really NEED to be retired again! 

The lawn and flowers are looking beautiful - time to get some baskets of blooms put around the patio.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summary. Sam, I also enjoy hearing about your life and family. Congratulations on the expected great grandson.

I tried a recipe very much like your cherry tomato pesto penne. It was very good. I roasted the pine nuts which I think is essential.

Also, always looking for new ways to use rhubarb.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody, I have about 20 pages to finish on last week, before I get over here, but we had a statewide outage of our internet service for almost 24 hours, thank goodness they got it fixed. 
It's rainy and cold here, David is headed back from Denver this afternoon and it was raining and snowing on him. Hopefully he'll be calling in a few minutes to say he's leaving the shop to head home. 
Has anyone heard from Betty, I hope that they are not anywhere near the flooding in Biloxi. 
Okay, I'm off to get back to last week, hugs to all, see you laters. 
Oh, Happy late Birthday to Purl2Diva!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, pearlsgirls,to the tea party! - april


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes. 
Thanks also ladies for the update. 
My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


I am keeping your sister in my prayers, Good that she can see an end to the treatment, and that they are happy with things as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I was supposed to meet my eldest for lunch today but he got involved in something ar work. However he brought some shopping for me to save me going out in the strange weather here today. We had snow, hail, rain, thunder, lightning, strong winds, grey sky, black clouds, beautiful sunshine and bitter cold! We are confused. It's a bank holiday weekend so we are expecting lousy weather and it looks like that's what we will be getting. I also got some lovely fresh baked cookies from him, so will stay home and enjoy them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


Absolutely - so glad that there's progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I was supposed to meet my eldest for lunch today but he got involved in something ar work. However he brought some shopping for me to save me going out in the strange weather here today. We had snow, hail, rain, thunder, lightning, strong winds, grey sky, black clouds, beautiful sunshine and bitter cold! We are confused. It's a bank holiday weekend so we are expecting lousy weather and it looks like that's what we will be getting. I also got some lovely fresh baked cookies from him, so will stay home and enjoy them.


That definitely sounds a wise decision! Surely it is now, deep dark, night!?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

oneapril said:


> Welcome, pearlsgirls,to the tea party! - april


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.


Welcome Pearls Girls....like your avatar name; is there a story behind it? Do you have any current projects going?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
It is my retirement dream and mini homestead. 
I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge. 
Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.


Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.

We then traveled to the Banquet room of one of the finer restaurants in our area where a buffet dinner and dessert service was provided; pictures of the Court were taken by professional and current dance music was played by a DJ.

The security guard at the restaurant and the school's counselor even stood in the doorway so that his mom and I could provide him with a restroom break in privacy without embarrassing any of his classmates. The entire school, faculty and administration, chaperones and spouses, were excited and pleased for him to be a part of the events.

The class sponsor told me that his aide had paid for his ticket (because we did not have the funds) and she did not want us to know of her decision ahead of the prom. The class had already decided to absorb the costs, especially after the students had already voted for him to be the winner. I am terribly proud of Tim's classmates and impressed with effect he has had on all of them--faculty and students.

By the time we had ''danced'' three times, he was ready to come home. He told me that he'd had physical therapy earlier today also, so I know the was tired and ready to come home and get back into his routine before getting to bed for the night.

We are so fortunate to be Tim's family and to have him in our lives.

Than you KTP for letting me share this event with all of you. Blessing to all of you for your loving kindness.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Pearl's Girls, to the tea party. We are so glad you've decided to join us and hope you'll jump in as often as possible for you to tell us about what is going with you and what you're working on.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the recipes.
> I get duplicate checks w/ carbon on back. only write once. all recorded. Saves me time energy and free from my bank. I walk in, tell them I need more and they come in the mail. Need my Visa paid . . .walk in or call and it is done by the bank. Nice, swift, easy, handy. I like them and their service. They like me.


I think the NCR checks are a wonderful safeguard, especially for possibly forgetful people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam. Much as I love your recipes I enjoy your 'chat' more, so don't put yourself down for previous 'chatty' starts, they are always interesting! :thumbup:


I agree, always nice to hear what happening in your life.

Sam, congrats on expecting another great grandchild.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, it's good to hear your sister had some good news for a change, she's really had a long battle. It's great the end is in sight.

Julie, I saw you photo at the end of last weeks party, OMG, I feel sorry for whoever had to pick all those rocks. As a farm girl, I reember picking them by hand, thank goodness we now have rock pickers.

Fan, what lovely stained glass windows you have, I can see why you love that house.

I've been so tired the past few nights I haven't even started any new knitting, will have to go in Search of a new pattern. I stil have one more anemone hat to do but think I will do something else first.
I have one more basket of clothes to fold, then the laundry is all taken care of.
I'm going with DHs cousins wife to A quilt show tomorrow morning, then the GKs come tomorrow evening for 2 days. DH bought GS a mini bike-50cc motorcycle, he doesnt know about it yet, I think he will be pretty excited.
It's quite common for farm kids to have a bike like that here, it doesn't go very fast & is quite small


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


Great news there. Tim has obviously made a great impression on all who come into contact with him and they have shown it by their behaviour tonight. You must all be very proud and happy. Congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


What a splendid night it must have been , and so special that Tim was crowned King!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to King Tim and to the Queen also! I am happy to hear it was a wonderful experience for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to our chatty group.
Sounds like you have a nice place, I hope you will. Share some photos.



Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Tim, sounds like you had a great night.



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think the NCR checks are a wonderful safeguard, especially for possibly forgetful people.


What is NCR?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How to Make Salad Dressing and Copycat Sauces: 12 Homemade Dressing and Sauce Recipes --- sam

Read more at http://www.allfreecopycatrecipes.com/Sauces-and-Dressings/How-to-Make-Salad-Dressing-Copycat-Sauces-Homemade-Dressing-Sauce-Recipes-free-ecookbook#Qz5Z8UREY5aqAdOY.99


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the knitting tea party was initially started to be just a weekend of friends visiting a virtual tea table enjoy 'tea time' type conversation. nothing controversial or argumentative. and for a while it stayed just for the weekend. then it started going until monday - then tuesday - until it evolved to weekly as it is now. i begin a new one every friday and five o'clock in the evening.

i find it to be a unique group. many of us have never met but we have become close friends. sharing our ups and downs - our pain and our good times - we offer each other the appropriated support, prayers, healing energy or anything we can do.

it is a safe place to be - there is no judgement here - only friendly shoulders to cry on - arms that are always ready to hug - ears that are ready to listen.

we would be so pleased if you joined in our conversation. new people always add so much to our group and it is always good to learn about a hew area where we have not had a member - did i say that right. so join in - it won't take you long to get involved and will soon get to the place where it is like visiting with old friends. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> What is the tea Party? Please?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rachel is having another baby - will need to ask heidi when it is due - can't remember. it is a boy and they will name him max edwin jones. so it is time to start a new blanket as soon as i find the yarn. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Missed that! Another baby, is this buried somewhere in all the recipes?, and I thought I had read through fairly carefully!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your sister - hope she is back in the pink real quick. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be staying home also martina. it is to rain tomorrow afternoon and into the night. i will be staying home also. hmm - fresh baked cookies - that sounds yummy. making me hungry. --- sam



martina said:


> I was supposed to meet my eldest for lunch today but he got involved in something ar work. However he brought some shopping for me to save me going out in the strange weather here today. We had snow, hail, rain, thunder, lightning, strong winds, grey sky, black clouds, beautiful sunshine and bitter cold! We are confused. It's a bank holiday weekend so we are expecting lousy weather and it looks like that's what we will be getting. I also got some lovely fresh baked cookies from him, so will stay home and enjoy them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a lovely mini homestead - i wanted to raise chickens when i moved here but they never materialized. maybe i will need to give that some more thought. what will you put in the garden? --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful evening for all concerned. and congrats to tim not only for being voted kind but for all he teaches the other students by his presence at school. you are indeed lucky. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> rachel is having another baby - will need to ask heidi when it is due - can't remember. it is a boy and they will name him max edwin jones. so it is time to start a new blanket as soon as i find the yarn. --- sam


Several people put me right, Sam, and congratulations all round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think sonja will enjoy this. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-tells-his-husky-he-loves-her-when-the-dog-does-this-my-jaw-dropped?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1766&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free giraffe knitting pattern. --- sam

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/deramores-safari-geoffrey-giraffe.pdf?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=29-04-2016-Geoffrey-Giraffe-PDF


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam. Much as I love your recipes I enjoy your 'chat' more, so don't put yourself down for previous 'chatty' starts, they are always interesting! :thumbup:


I agree- it's good to hear the news of family and friends, and your take on whatever is/ isn't happening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


RookieRetiree said:


> Some great recipes, Sam. I'm happy with both types of openings - those with chit chat and those with recipes -- I often miss some of the chit chat if it's in with the recipes, but I like it all..I've tried so many of the recipes you've shared and have bookmarked many of the websites and get my own emails from some of the favorites.
> 
> Great summary -- It's been quite the year for our group. Praying for all in need.
> 
> ...


 Hope you post some pictures of the front gardens where you did all the work 
Looking forward to seeing what it looks like in bloom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


So glad she is almost finished with the treatment Mary and the cautious good news . As she finally got rid of the infection she had


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to King Tim and to the Queen also! I am happy to hear it was a wonderful experience for him.


Congratulations to Tim from me too 
Sounds like you all had a wonderful evening Joy and thank you for telling us about Tims classmates 
It's so lovely to hear about kind thoughtful teenagers


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful affirmation of the admiration and love his schoolmates have for Tim. You must have been close to tears and bursting with pride. It's so good to have you share such a positive story with us here. We all feel that we are involved with your family this way. Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Welcome, pearlsgirls,to the tea party! - april


Welcome from the British Channel Islands! You will soon get the hang of the TP. It can be quite addictive and a great way of learning about a great variety of things as we share our lives online. Some of us have met up in person when possible too, and we all try to help and support one another. Hope you enjoy the company.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think sonja will enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-tells-his-husky-he-loves-her-when-the-dog-does-this-my-jaw-dropped?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1766&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


That's mishka alright she has a few that sound like words 
If we say food she says ooood and to her it means treat as she says it then goes and stares at the treat box 
If you ask her where mam is she looks at me and says oh mam mam mam 
My middle son lets her hear these short videos and she can't resist joining in with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> free giraffe knitting pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/deramores-safari-geoffrey-giraffe.pdf?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=29-04-2016-Geoffrey-Giraffe-PDF


I signed up to get these animals Sam there are six all together I think this one is the third one

Yes there has been an elephant , snake and now a giraffe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Missed that! Another baby, is this buried somewhere in all the recipes?, and I thought I had read through fairly carefully!


last paragraph


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I signed up to get these animals Sam there are six all together I think this one is the third one
> 
> Yes there has been an elephant , snake and now a giraffe


I've got these 3- did you get the dinosaurs?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I love your chatting and so look forward to it each week. It really is like having family back in Ohio, which I do. It is fun hearing what is going on with the family. So sorry your energy hasn't picked up and I do know what.a gift energy is. Thank you for sharing with us. Healing wishes for the lack of energy. Energy is such a gift. Sometimes getting out of the house by forcing yourself helps at least for that bit of time. Hope you get to spend a day with Ellen. Hello from Scotland. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, what an exceptional evening you and Tim had. I think it shows what an amazing person Tim is that they voted him King and also a great group of kids at the school. Yes, a dream come true. You must have felt like royalty yourself. I just shared this with DH and I am just so happy for the both of you. From his aide to the principal and security, it was quite a night. Bravo Tim. Sometimes dreams do come true before we even dreamed them. :thumbup:

What a gift that aide has been!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


Wonderful news. Will keep her in my prayers as I do all of you, but especially those in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everybody, I have about 20 pages to finish on last week, before I get over here, but we had a statewide outage of our internet service for almost 24 hours, thank goodness they got it fixed.
> It's rainy and cold here, David is headed back from Denver this afternoon and it was raining and snowing on him. Hopefully he'll be calling in a few minutes to say he's leaving the shop to head home.
> Has anyone heard from Betty, I hope that they are not anywhere near the flooding in Biloxi.
> Okay, I'm off to get back to last week, hugs to all, see you laters.
> Oh, Happy late Birthday to Purl2Diva!!!


Was the outage due to bad weather?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I was supposed to meet my eldest for lunch today but he got involved in something ar work. However he brought some shopping for me to save me going out in the strange weather here today. We had snow, hail, rain, thunder, lightning, strong winds, grey sky, black clouds, beautiful sunshine and bitter cold! We are confused. It's a bank holiday weekend so we are expecting lousy weather and it looks like that's what we will be getting. I also got some lovely fresh baked cookies from him, so will stay home and enjoy them.


Well at least you won't be bored with the weather. Or anyhting- if you start to get just look out the window to be entertained!
And encouraging news about your DS as well. Sure she will be pleased to finish it. Did you say they were going to do chemo as well?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


That does sound. Like a dream come true. Welcome to you and your "Girls."


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


Glad to hear the radiologist is happy with your DSs progress. I'm sure she's happy to have the end in sight. Four more treatments, is that four more weeks?

Welcome Pearlsgirls, from the UK. As you can see we come from all over the world and it's always nice to see a new face at the table.

Sam, forgot to say, congratulations on the forthcoming new GGS.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful night for King Tim. It sounds like you all had a wonderful time, and what a great bunch of classmates he has and also a very generous aide. How lovely that he feels you have all helped to fulfil his dream.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


How fantastic for Tim. And what a lot it says for the school who will vote for these two students to be Queen and King. What a wonderful day it was for Tim- and for one very proud grandmother.
How kind of his aide to do that for him as well. 
The day shows good the school is indeed. SO often we hear about the failures of the education system etc- and not the successes


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just found your picture of the gloves thanks to Kate and Darowil. They are so lovely. Never understood how to do them but now that I know how to do socks on DPN's I understand. Great job and lovely colors. Outstanding knitting, as always. Are they for you or someone else? I'm sure you could use them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just found your picture of the gloves thanks to Kate and Darowil. They are so lovely. Never understood how to do them but now that I know how to do socks on DPN's I understand. Great job and lovely colors. Outstanding knitting, as always. Are they for you or someone else? I'm sure you could use them.


I am making a fourth pair now, these last two pairs are for two gentlemen at church, one for fishing the other for gardening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've got these 3- did you get the dinosaurs?


I've got dinosaurs too can't remember if I got them there or somewhere else 
But I still haven't got round to trying them .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, you have made me cry! What a wonderful thing to happen and what great classmates Tim has - and his aide is such a caring person too. They obviously think very highly of him - as we do too. Way to go Tim!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That does sound. Like a dream come true. Welcome to you and your "Girls."


Welcome from me to , hope to hear more from you and maybe the odd picture 
Oh who am I kidding we would love to see lots of pictures . It's like traveling all round the world seeing lots of different places ,
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got dinosaurs too can't remember if I got them there or somewhere else
> But I still haven't got round to trying them .


They did 6 free ones earleir this year so could well be where they came from. I've yet done any either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.

DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock: 

Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.
> 
> DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock:
> 
> Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


I was only wondering last night what was happening there.
We are getting cooler as well. Have had a small amount of rain over the last couple of days but nothing significant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds. 

And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam. Much as I love your recipes I enjoy your 'chat' more, so don't put yourself down for previous 'chatty' starts, they are always interesting! :thumbup:


Hear hear! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie... do you know the outcome from your xrays the other day?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops again....haven't done a Gwenie in a long time...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great news there. Tim has obviously made a great impression on all who come into contact with him and they have shown it by their behaviour tonight. You must all be very proud and happy. Congratulations.


 :thumbup: Absolutely agree...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well at least you won't be bored with the weather. Or anyhting- if you start to get just look out the window to be entertained!
> And encouraging news about your DS as well. Sure she will be pleased to finish it. Did you say they were going to do chemo as well?


They said no chemo but till she sees the oncologist it's not certain yet.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So glad she is almost finished with the treatment Mary and the cautious good news . As she finally got rid of the infection she had


Not sure as she still has a dreadful cough which could be the remains of infection or side effects of the radiotherapy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


Oh gosh.. I hope you dont see any rats.! :shock: Glad Brett will be fixing it shortly.

Not good driving a manual car with your sore foot either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


Oh no to the foot hurting but as to taking the car so you could have the chair and forgetting the chair, that sounds so familiar. :roll: It sure would have been nice to have that chair.

Hope that large open place gets fixed soon. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Not sure as she still has a dreadful cough which could be the remains of infection or side effects of the radiotherapy.


She has certainly been through it. Hope that dreadful cough gets cleared up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SugarSugar, hope it works out with DD getting her new place. With past experience, it is no wonder you are anxious about her staying with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I LOVE Scotland. Great food, wonderful people, great shopping, interesting history and fascinating landscape and architecture. I think I did fly over Kate's on the way to Glasgow. There are islands between Ireland and Scotland and I did go over the islands on the way here. They had an interview with DH in the Glasgow Herald but we didn't know when it would be in so we don't have a copy. A friend from the States sent us a copy of it. There was also a 5 min. Interview with DH on the radio but we couldn't find the station. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess if you are rich and famous you hire people to get these things for you.

In a few minutes DH leaves for NewCastle England and I will be on my own in Scotland. The group will spend the night there and drive back tomorrow. Lovely hotel and everything I need is right near. Kate realized this is a hotel she and the girls stayed at when it was under a different name. I love the name it was before, "The Thistle."

Welcome to all the new ones and hugs to all of you. If you never hear from me again, you will know I am out on the Moors or hiking in the Highlands. Would certainly have to dress warm for sure when further north and higher up.

Not sure if I mentioned, but I am out of MB on the phone so can't post photos. Will try and take some photos on iPad so I can send some of this lovely country.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am keeping your sister in my prayers, Good that she can see an end to the treatment, and that they are happy with things as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie... do you know the outcome from your xrays the other day?


I won't know for at least a week, according to the radiographer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like a delightful place to live. I would love to be able to see the ocean every morning!


Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh.. I hope you dont see any rats.! :shock: Glad Brett will be fixing it shortly.
> 
> Not good driving a manual car with your sore foot either.


Its fixed-good they don't live far away.
Got very windy here in the last hour- so just as well fixed as it would have been banging all night.
It was pretty stupid once I thought about it! Unless it feels fine when I get up in the morning I will rest it tomorrow and stay home all day doing nothing other than knitting, reading and internetting. Sounds a tough day. Maybe I can get something finished!- going through one of my spells of lots going but of course none getting finished.
Think I might have an early night. Total of 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, though I think it is the heel that is making me tired. It never fails to amaze me how something so small can make you feel not quite right.
I did get through with not eating much (probably more than 500 calories but nowhere near a recommended daily intake- and even more below my normal. So now to keep it up and not spoil it by going too crazy on the other days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE Scotland. Great food, wonderful people, great shopping, interesting history and fascinating landscape. I think I did fly over Kate's on the way to Glasgow. There are islands between Ireland and Scotland and I did go over the islands on the way here. They had an interview with DH in the Glasgow Herald but we didn't know when it would be in so we don't have a copy. A friend from the States sent us a copy of it. There was also a 5 min. Interview with DH on the radio but we couldn't find the station. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess if you are rich and famous you hire people to get these things for you.
> 
> In a few minutes DH leaves for NewCastle England and I will be on my own in Scotland. The group will spend the night there and drive back tomorrow. Lovely hotel and everything I need is right near. Kate realized this is a hotel she and the girls stayed at when it was under a different name. I love the name it was before, "The Thistle."
> 
> ...


Scotland is great- I love it too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Joy - Tim's story just warms my heart! How wonderful that his classmates have embraced him this way.


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't know for at least a week, according to the radiographer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh! How cute is that dog! Love this.


thewren said:


> i think sonja will enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-tells-his-husky-he-loves-her-when-the-dog-does-this-my-jaw-dropped?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1766&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I bet that's too cute to hear her, Sonja! She may be quirky on walks but it sounds like she is her own great personality!


Swedenme said:


> That's mishka alright she has a few that sound like words
> If we say food she says ooood and to her it means treat as she says it then goes and stares at the treat box
> If you ask her where mam is she looks at me and says oh mam mam mam
> My middle son lets her hear these short videos and she can't resist joining in with them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:
 

> Its fixed-good they don't live far away.
> Got very windy here in the last hour- so just as well fixed as it would have been banging all night.
> It was pretty stupid once I thought about it! Unless it feels fine when I get up in the morning I will rest it tomorrow and stay home all day doing nothing other than knitting, reading and internetting. Sounds a tough day. Maybe I can get something finished!- going through one of my spells of lots going but of course none getting finished.
> Think I might have an early night. Total of 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, though I think it is the heel that is making me tired. It never fails to amaze me how something so small can make you feel not quite right.
> I did get through with not eating much (probably more than 500 calories but nowhere near a recommended daily intake- and even more below my normal. So now to keep it up and not spoil it by going too crazy on the other days.


Glad that got fixed so quickly!!!

Sounds like a good plan to give your foot a rest. Pain is draining of one's energy for sure. Quite difficult when it has to do with walking though as so much of life involves using our legs and feet. It will be nice to get some knitting projects done and you have a good excuse for taking it easy. Feel better soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome from me to , hope to hear more from you and maybe the odd picture
> Oh who am I kidding we would love to see lots of pictures . It's like traveling all round the world seeing lots of different places ,
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that dog even has the same name as Swedenme's dog. How amazing is that. Quite clear too, so there's no mistaking. Precious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


Very good to meet you - Maine is one state I've not been to yet, but it sure sounds like you've carved out a meaningful life there. Taking care of a mini-homestead and DH can't be easy. Can't wait to see some of your handiwork.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here with tears of joy for Tim and your family. What a fantastic story and display of wonderful people and behavior.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is NCR?


No Carbon Required. Wow, brought back memories of having to use (and re-use) carbon paper to type copies and loved when they were carbon with almost tissue paper for triplicate copies --- wow, I still wonder how we weren't covered in blue or black ink after each day at work!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.
> 
> DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock:
> 
> Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


I hadn't realized that DD was looking for a different place to live -- and know the anxiety that her moving in there may cause. You have so much going on. Glad that meds are now available for your Mom; that will help, but glad that they've not been needed.

We have rain here too - supposed to be for all weekend so will try to get as much done inside as I can.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No Carbon Required. Wow, brought back memories of having to use (and re-use) carbon paper to type copies and loved when they were carbon with almost tissue paper for triplicate copies --- wow, I still wonder how we weren't covered in blue or black ink after each day at work!!


I worked as a proofreader for a check printing company for a few years, and I went home covered in newsprint ink every day, as our proof sheets came on super long paper rolls and we didn't run checks until after that. I enjoyed that job.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.
> 
> DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock:
> 
> Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


On the upside you will get to see more of Serena and eeermmm you get to see more of Serena :lol:

Oh I thought of another upside you get to practise your counting to 10 😄
Sorry Cathy I couldn't resist teasing I'm sure things will work out well and hopefully it won't be for long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Not sure as she still has a dreadful cough which could be the remains of infection or side effects of the radiotherapy.


Oh darn , the miserable weather and traveling won't be helping either . Hopefully once the warmer weather comes along and she's not having to travel she can rest and recuperate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE Scotland. Great food, wonderful people, great shopping, interesting history and fascinating landscape and architecture. I think I did fly over Kate's on the way to Glasgow. There are islands between Ireland and Scotland and I did go over the islands on the way here. They had an interview with DH in the Glasgow Herald but we didn't know when it would be in so we don't have a copy. A friend from the States sent us a copy of it. There was also a 5 min. Interview with DH on the radio but we couldn't find the station. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess if you are rich and famous you hire people to get these things for you.
> 
> In a few minutes DH leaves for NewCastle England and I will be on my own in Scotland. The group will spend the night there and drive back tomorrow. Lovely hotel and everything I need is right near. Kate realized this is a hotel she and the girls stayed at when it was under a different name. I love the name it was before, "The Thistle."
> 
> ...


 He will be just up the road from me then . Hope he has a great time , the Geordies ( people from Newcastle area before anyone asks ) are known for there warm welcomes and good sense of humour , although their football team is in serious trouble at the bottom of the premiership so they might be a bit glum as they take their football very serious 
Hope the weather has brightened up for you , it has down here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


Looking good Jeanette but you are right soil is very dry you need some of my mud . I tried to put a spade in one of the borders that isn't filled with water 
And nearly fell over trying to get the spade back out it just stuck and no matter how I pulled it wouldn't come back out then whoosh out it came 
Think it will be a while before I can start to dig out the weeds that are starting to grow . How come they grow and not the flowers ;-)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone at the Tea know of service dogs for the cognitively impaired?
I am contemplating one for my DH. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Jeanette but you are right soil is very dry you need some of my mud . I tried to put a spade in one of the borders that isn't filled with water
> And nearly fell over trying to get the spade back out it just stuck and no matter how I pulled it wouldn't come back out then whoosh out it came
> Think it will be a while before I can start to dig out the weeds that are starting to grow . How come they grow and not the flowers ;-)


I remember working in gardens and fields when they were that mucky - more than once pulled my foot up so hard to move that I pulled myself right out of the boots and fell backward in the mud. I want too add a layer of wood chips around the plants when I get a few more in there to hold in some of the moisture....already have the chips inn the back yard and just need a few more days to finish the planting and then get to moving the chips from the back to the front.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


Hope Brett gets the panel back in place before you get any rodent visitors, yuk. That's one thing we have very few of here, the municipality has rat control officers & they put out bait stations where needed. I've only seen ne in the 34 yrs we have lived here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your foot is better & you get a good sleep. 
I agree about little things keeping you from sleep, I can work all day & my shoulder doesn't bother but when I go to bed, it's like a toothache that just gnaws away. So irritating.



darowil said:


> Its fixed-good they don't live far away.
> Got very windy here in the last hour- so just as well fixed as it would have been banging all night.
> It was pretty stupid once I thought about it! Unless it feels fine when I get up in the morning I will rest it tomorrow and stay home all day doing nothing other than knitting, reading and internetting. Sounds a tough day. Maybe I can get something finished!- going through one of my spells of lots going but of course none getting finished.
> Think I might have an early night. Total of 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, though I think it is the heel that is making me tired. It never fails to amaze me how something so small can make you feel not quite right.
> I did get through with not eating much (probably more than 500 calories but nowhere near a recommended daily intake- and even more below my normal. So now to keep it up and not spoil it by going too crazy on the other days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely keeping your DS in my prayers. Am so glad tht the radiologist is please with her progress. I know she (your sister) will be so glad when this is done.



martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No Carbon Required. Wow, brought back memories of having to use (and re-use) carbon paper to type copies and loved when they were carbon with almost tissue paper for triplicate copies --- wow, I still wonder how we weren't covered in blue or black ink after each day at work!!


Thanks. I also hated carbon paper, fortunately my job didn't require I it very much. Our forms became carbonless shortly after I started working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful that Tim was voted prom King! His classmates must truly admire him. What a wonderful experience for him. I hope you got pictures made too. If so, any chance of sharing them? Please tell Tim I said congratulations.



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! check out our new workshop. A really nice, original sweater.

Please go to the following link. At least check it out as it is a wonderful sweater! -SIMPLE to make too: The workshop just opened.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401195-1.html

This is really a nice pattern - easy and very wearable. I hope all of you are doing well. I hope if you drop in you say hello on the workshop. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute and even the same name of her dog Miska!



thewren said:


> i think sonja will enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-tells-his-husky-he-loves-her-when-the-dog-does-this-my-jaw-dropped?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1766&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch...so sorry that the achilles is causing you pain and problems. Hope this will easily be remedied. Seems as when feet hurt you can hurt all over. Sending you healing gentle hugs.


darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does anyone at the Tea know of service dogs for the cognitively impaired?
> I am contemplating one for my DH. Thanks


Service dogs can help a lot of people but not all . I'm wondering if there is a place near where you live that can give you help and advice on wether a service dog is the right route to take for your husband


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! But know being the good mom you are you will grin and bear it if she must move back home. Positive side you will possibly see precious Serena more.



Cashmeregma said:


> SugarSugar, hope it works out with DD getting her new place. With past experience, it is no wonder you are anxious about her staying with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got the 5-2 diet books from Amazon and honestly don't know if I can do it. Do you (or others that do this diet) follow the menu options it gives or just do your own thing watching the calorie intake?



darowil said:


> Its fixed-good they don't live far away.
> Got very windy here in the last hour- so just as well fixed as it would have been banging all night.
> It was pretty stupid once I thought about it! Unless it feels fine when I get up in the morning I will rest it tomorrow and stay home all day doing nothing other than knitting, reading and internetting. Sounds a tough day. Maybe I can get something finished!- going through one of my spells of lots going but of course none getting finished.
> Think I might have an early night. Total of 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, though I think it is the heel that is making me tired. It never fails to amaze me how something so small can make you feel not quite right.
> I did get through with not eating much (probably more than 500 calories but nowhere near a recommended daily intake- and even more below my normal. So now to keep it up and not spoil it by going too crazy on the other days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember working in gardens and fields when they were that mucky - more than once pulled my foot up so hard to move that I pulled myself right out of the boots and fell backward in the mud. I want too add a layer of wood chips around the plants when I get a few more in there to hold in some of the moisture....already have the chips inn the back yard and just need a few more days to finish the planting and then get to moving the chips from the back to the front.


Sounds like you are on top of all your gardening were as I haven't even begun apart from cutting the grass . I need to chop, cut , weed , dig , trim , mulch before I even think about planting anything .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your pre-gardening to do list sounds like DH's. He has for weeks been planning on doing stuff and something always comes up that must be attended to first.



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are on top of all your gardening were as I haven't even begun apart from cutting the grass . I need to chop, cut , weed , dig , trim , mulch before I even think about planting anything .


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


Your hyacinth are so pretty, I love the Looks & smell of them but they won't survive here :-( the nay ones I've grown were in pots in the house.
Too bad you weren't close, I've got tons of perennials to share. I gave away boxes last year & should do the same again this year to get them thinned out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On the upside you will get to see more of Serena and eeermmm you get to see more of Serena :lol:
> 
> Oh I thought of another upside you get to practise your counting to 10 😄
> Sorry Cathy I couldn't resist teasing I'm sure things will work out well and hopefully it won't be for long


Hopefully she will find a place quickly before getting on your last nerve, Cathy.
As Sonja said, at least you will get lots of time with Serena


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are on top of all your gardening were as I haven't even begun apart from cutting the grass . I need to chop, cut , weed , dig , trim , mulch before I even think about planting anything .


It helps that everything was cleared out before planting the bulbs last Fall. I did thin out some iris and some day lilies, but also need to thin out the hostas and get some planting done by the back window. I haven't even begun to think about the vegetables yet - we ordered plants form DGS's school project and get them next week along with an ice cream social and music program put on by the children - should be a lot of fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Glad you made it home from your trip - I'll bet you're very tired, but glad to to be in your own bed. Hope you have lots of photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Glad you are safely home. Hope it was a wonderful trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what I woke up to, well this is actually melted a quit a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He will be just up the road from me then . Hope he has a great time , the Geordies ( people from Newcastle area before anyone asks ) are known for there warm welcomes and good sense of humour , although their football team is in serious trouble at the bottom of the premiership so they might be a bit glum as they take their football very serious
> Hope the weather has brightened up for you , it has down here


What a shame I didn't know. I would have met you somewhere for at least a cuppa'. Are you about an hour from there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I woke up to, well this is actually melted a quit a bit.


Will it never stop. I guess this is what we get for the parts of winter that were mild, but there still were some good storms throughout.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a shame I didn't know. I would have met you somewhere for at least a cuppa'. Are you about an hour from there?


40 minutes by car straight down the motorway.. Wasn't meant to be this time but one day


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 40 minutes by car straight down the motorway.. Wasn't meant to be this time but one day


I would just love to meet you. It is definitely a possibility for the future. I do believe a the Scottish band is planning to do more with DH, so you never know. I could take the train down as close as possible and meet you somewhere for coffee/tea, or lunch. I will let you know when we are coming back if that happens. That would be another dream come true. Right now they are talking about doing some Jazz Festivals together, so not sure if it will be in Scotland or other countries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearls Girl, welcome. I now live on the Mojave desert in CA. But at one time summered in Norway, ME. Must be wonderful to live so close to the Atlantic Ocean. Welcome.
OhioJoy, what a memorable night for you and Tim. Congratulations to Tim on being Prom King.
Sonja, I hadn't thought of it before but seeing dog video made me think what the name Mishka means.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are safely home. Hope it was a wonderful trip.


From me too, so glad you are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I woke up to, well this is actually melted a quit a bit.


Odd spring! We are having a mild autumn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pearls Girl, welcome. I now live on the Mojave desert in CA. But at one time summered in Norway, ME. Must be wonderful to live so close to the Atlantic Ocean. Welcome.
> OhioJoy, what a memorable night for you and Tim. Congratulations to Tim on being Prom King.
> Sonja, I hadn't thought of it before but seeing dog video made me think what the name Mishka means.


We got it from the Russian name for Micheal but it's also Russian for little bear or cuddly bear


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
I can relate to the sleeping thing. Must be our sinus issues. 
I'm thinking cobbler. 
Karena


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great recipes Sam, I'm definitely going to try the honey cakes with chamomile syrup, and I know I saw several others I'm saving too. 
I love your chat, so don't look at the early starts so negatively, we all loved them. 

Congrats on the new baby coming.

Our Yarn store sold two weeks ago, the new owner had owned a fabric store in the not so distant past and can crochet a chain, lol, but she's seems really sweet, all the quilters in our group know her since she's a quilter. Her fabric shop was in Loveland, Co. 

Well, today is a get caught up on KTP day and I'm also going to go into the dinning room and hem Marla's pants for her and see if I can get a few other sewing things done. David declared it sleepy day, lol, all the animals are sleeping, he's on the couch watching fishing video's on youtube, and I'm on here. I did get 21/2 dogs nails trimmed, still need to do Gizmo's back feet and all four of Busters nailed dremeled, I have to watch Giz though, he tries to stick his nose in the dremel to see what I'm doing and while doing Mocha's, Gizmo almost got his tongue dremeled. lol silly pup. 
Okay, I'm off to get caught up and stuff. Hugs from a wet, soggy Wyoming.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome back, Sharon! I am sorry I didn't get to see you if you passed through Lancaster. I hope you had a wonderful time!


vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye what attachment do you use on the dremel for the dog nails? Do they mind the noise?


Poledra65 said:


> Great recipes Sam, I'm definitely going to try the honey cakes with chamomile syrup, and I know I saw several others I'm saving too.
> I love your chat, so don't look at the early starts so negatively, we all loved them.
> 
> Congrats on the new baby coming.
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
Much Plein Air painting, sculpture and unique things R he ah! (our accent!)
Just finished a piece of earthquake cake Mmmn and a Cuppa so will move on to other pursuits like knitting and sewing. See ya when I can for another cuppa.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We got it from the Russian name for Micheal but it's also Russian for little bear or cuddly bear


Thinking of Russian names reminded me of a Russian friend of mine with an English husband with a very warped sense of humour. He named their Golden Retriever Koschka, which is Russian for cat!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thinking of Russian names reminded me of a Russian friend of mine with an English husband with a very warped sense of humour. He named their Golden Retriever Koschka, which is Russian for cat!! :roll: :roll:


I think we have the same friends!! Ours named their cat "dog" and their dog "cat"!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just home from the quilt show, some lovely quilts, I took a few pictures, will have to transfer them to the iPad & then will post a couple.
The commercial quilter had a booth there so I got my 2 quilts back, I'm very happy with what she did, now I just need to add binding & they will be done. One will go to Neil for his birthday in June & I think I'll put the other in his old room so it's nice for visitors

Va Sharon, hope you had a great trip & are fer ing well.

Pearls girls, sounds like you can keep very busy crafting in your community. Here, other than our quilt club that meets monthly in winter, there isn't anything unless I want to travel 2-3 hrs. I'm on a farm in west centralSaskstchewan


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


Some days just seem to go this way don't they? Hope you have better times coming........ Hugs for you (not the rats tho')


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thinking of Russian names reminded me of a Russian friend of mine with an English husband with a very warped sense of humour. He named their Golden Retriever Koschka, which is Russian for cat!! :roll: :roll:


Here the are quite a few Russian, Ukrainian, Polish people so it's not pets that get those name, it's kids :lol: :lol: In our community there are names such as Sergy, Nadja, Lareesa, Mishka,Cezlaz (they call him Chester) Boris,.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope you didn't have too many plants out yet for the hail to wreck. What a mess it can make.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Daralene I'm so chuffed that you love Scotland. Obviously a woman of good taste! I'm rather jealous as despite living far closer than you do I've not been back for a really long time, over 20 years, but hope to get there again soon. (I was a student there, and also worked there for about 5years before going to the States and still have friends there). 
It's quite strange but I hear Glasgow accents in Alderney as a lot of the Alderney evacuees in WW2 were sent there, so those who returned either had married Glaswegians or, if children, had developed a Glasgow accent. I'm not that keen on cities, but loved living in Glasgow, even when it was still rather rundown but it's really better now. 
Hope you continue to enjoy it. Lovely photos of you with Kate and Ann. We will wait patiently for more when you have got home again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I worked as a proofreader for a check printing company for a few years, and I went home covered in newsprint ink every day, as our proof sheets came on super long paper rolls and we didn't run checks until after that. I enjoyed that job.


I find it amazing what we have all done in our 'previous lives'. Al that accumulated experience we have between us! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we have the same friends!! Ours named their cat "dog" and their dog "cat"!


My cousin's DH thought it clever to name their Irish Wolfhound 'Mahdra' which is Irish gaelic for dog.....until they went to Ireland and he had to call her! :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!

So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember working in gardens and fields when they were that mucky - more than once pulled my foot up so hard to move that I pulled myself right out of the boots and fell backward in the mud. I want too add a layer of wood chips around the plants when I get a few more in there to hold in some of the moisture....already have the chips inn the back yard and just need a few more days to finish the planting and then get to moving the chips from the back to the front.


Be careful if the wood chips haven't been composted as they rob the soil of nitrogen as they break down. It's usually OK with well established shrubs and trees etc but they can affect the growth of new plants. On the other hand it's better to have less vigorous plants than dead ones :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
> I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
> I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
> Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
> ...


We will be having a real get together in northwest Ohio in August. Maybe you could come and bring some earthquake cake to share or whatever else you would want to make. It is a nice gathering for a weekend. We call it KAP.

It is nice to having you join the tea party. Many recipes are shared weekly but even more is the friendship of caring that is here. Many talented men and women in this group.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the 5-2 diet books from Amazon and honestly don't know if I can do it. Do you (or others that do this diet) follow the menu options it gives or just do your own thing watching the calorie intake?


My DH and I have been on this for over a year. He's doing really well, me not so well, but I'm often a bit naughty! Because DH is away from home a lot I tend to get ready meals from one of the good stores (m&S) for his 'starve' days and also have them if I'm alone and can't be bothered to calculate the calories and buy the ingredients for a single meal. DH usually has one Meal of 350-450 calls and then a bowl of porridge in the evening, but I have the equivalent in a natural Muesli (no added sugar). Some of the chicken recipes are really nice, and eggs are filling. The main thing that keeps me from 'sinning' is to stay really busy so I'm not tempted to eat rubbish - which I really do like these days !! (I never used to need to diet but now I'm piling on the weight like nobody's business). 
Basic message, try some of the recipes but if you don't fancy them just count the calories. My problem is that After a few weeks I started to find I compensated for those missing calories on the non starve days, but DH was doing a lot more exercise so got away with it. (He cycles a lot)? Sorry for the essay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Was anyone from our Texas group hurt by this morning's horrible weather? I am just getting on here so I don't know if anyone has posted anything about it yet. I am still tired after being ill at the beginning of the week, but I did not have to work today. Yesterday, Matthew and I went yarn shopping. He knows to check dye lots when getting multiple skeins so now I am trying to teach him how to look at the pattern to determine how much yarn is needed. That will take a few more tries before he masters it. He is good at math. He picked out a bright orange color that I have to find a pattern to use it on. His best friend is expecting a baby and both his friend and wife love the color orange so the baby has to have something orange to wear. Makes sense to me. We also picked out some yarn for me to make a sweater with a bear on it. The pattern I have is for a brown bear and Matthew is having me using white and a cream color and make a polar bear. We also picked out yarn for a hat and for a different sweater/hat set. I guess I will be busy knitting over the next few weeks. Matthew made sure that the yarn was soft for the baby. He is so thoughtful. Once I was done looking at yarn he ventured off to check out the rest of the yarn shop's treasures. He is excited about coming to KAP again this year. He has been working on his white elephant gift for a while now. I know he will be working on his give away gift as well. He has been discussing fruits to bring as well. He loves to go fruit and vegetable shopping with me to do the trays. We are excited to be doing it in August as so much of the produce is in season. 

I hope everyone is well as I have read so little of the tea party this past week.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Welcome home, relax and we'll talk later :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully she will find a place quickly before getting on your last nerve, Cathy.
> As Sonja said, at least you will get lots of time with Serena


Kids, eh? Can't do with them and can't do without 'em :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are on top of all your gardening were as I haven't even begun apart from cutting the grass . I need to chop, cut , weed , dig , trim , mulch before I even think about planting anything .


All in due time. You are dealing with very wet ground and we are not. When it is time, I know that you and Mishka will be out working in the yard.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would just love to meet you. It is definitely a possibility for the future. I do believe a the Scottish band is planning to do more with DH, so you never know. I could take the train down as close as possible and meet you somewhere for coffee/tea, or lunch. I will let you know when we are coming back if that happens. That would be another dream come true. Right now they are talking about doing some Jazz Festivals together, so not sure if it will be in Scotland or other countries.


Might we be able to arrange a mini KAP if this happens?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Welcome back. Rest up and then share with us some of the fun you had on your journey!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we have the same friends!! Ours named their cat "dog" and their dog "cat"!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Martina and Julie, for the kind words regarding Tim and the Prom Court last night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. Remember me? I know I have been MIA for a long while now.
The move to Arizona was not as successful as hoped. There was a lot of arguing and unhappiness in my little family group. To make a long story short, my DH, DD and her little troupe moved back to Alabama in February after a year and a half of hating it here. As life often throws me a curve I will be headed back as well in a few days. Suffice it to say there are issues with the GKs that have me concerned and I need to check into it and see if there is intervention needed. I do not know how long term this new situation will be as of yet.
I got to spend a month during the holidays with my other DD and her family in Indiana which was such a stress buster. Got some fun crochet projects done while there. Came home renewed and ready to tackle more projects. Will add pictures when I am done here. 
Earlier this year I had to have my right carotid artery cleaned out. The blockage was much worse then originally determined. Surgery went fine but a few weeks later I was in hospital for a week due to infection around the suture site. Then I had a month of IV infusion antibiotics at home. All is well now but it was a tedious time. Other then some numbness in my neck it looks and feels really good.
In January my 7th grandbaby was born. A beautiful girl named Caris (like Paris) I have only seen pictures as they live in Wyoming and I just have not been able to get there. The fact I was left here without my own vehicle is yet another issue.
I have missed you all and hope to catch up as I can. 
Hugs from me to each of you,
Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

other projects.....my avatar pic is the blanket for Mr. C


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

and for the new GD


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, I see some of you are suffering from end of winter blues.
Dull days without much sun, deplete us of an essential vitamin D. and we need a daily dose of it via the sun and light to help our moods and wellbeing, just 20 minutes of exposure daily is very good for us. 
With the change of seasons, it's always a busy time, you folks preparing your gardens for summer and me downunder, raking up fallen leaves from a big oak tree across the driveway from us. Winter veg to plant etc, Then in July there's the roses to be pruned. Always something to keep us busy. 
Been working on the afghan and hope to finish it soon, as we have twins and another new baby due in coming months, and need to make them something. I'm thinking it might be patchwork quilts, as haven't made any for awhile. 
A warm welcome to newcomers to our wonderful weekly tea party.
Cheers Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!
> 
> So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
> IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


Do you travel ? My gardens are a mess


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Might we be able to arrange a mini KAP if this happens?


I'm up for it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> All in due time. You are dealing with very wet ground and we are not. When it is time, I know that you and Mishka will be out working in the yard.


This made me laugh Mary . Mishka sees the back garden as hers and has her toys spread all round. I pile them all up on the patio when I cut the grass and she follows behind me and puts them all back where they belong round the garden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would just love to meet you. It is definitely a possibility for the future. I do believe a the Scottish band is planning to do more with DH, so you never know. I could take the train down as close as possible and meet you somewhere for coffee/tea, or lunch. I will let you know when we are coming back if that happens. That would be another dream come true. Right now they are talking about doing some Jazz Festivals together, so not sure if it will be in Scotland or other countries.


That would be really wonderful and maybe Caren could join us if we meet in the middle somewhere . Maybe York that's a lovely old city


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks again for the sweet words about Tim and his being chosen to reign as King of the Court.

I am comfortable being surprised by his wit and humor as well as his caring for his close friends. Even the loving, yet firm, assistance from his aide does not often surprise me. But the expressions of affection and care for him by his classmates often bring me to tears. And, yes, I cried openly several times during the course of the evening.

Some of the young men came across the room to speak to him; some of the young women spoke to him as we crossed the floor or on the way to the buffet tables as if they were genuinely pleased to see him there. One young lady even purchased a boutonniere for him, just in case.

Your words are show your pride in him as if you all knew him personally. Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is NCR?


No carbon required. You have a carbon copy left in your checkbook. It's possible they were originated by National cash register.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That would be really wonderful and maybe Caren could join us if we meet in the middle somewhere . Maybe York that's a lovely old city


Count me in too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable girls! And I love the monster feet! Thank you for sharing the pics.


EJS said:


> other projects.....my avatar pic is the blanket for Mr. C


Love the critter blankets, too! Great work, all of it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a lovely pattern, TNS. I can't wait to see your finished product!


TNS said:


> Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!
> 
> So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
> IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Did I miss Matthew's art competition? How was the judging? Regardless, his talent is awesome in my book!


pacer said:


> Was anyone from our Texas group hurt by this morning's horrible weather? I am just getting on here so I don't know if anyone has posted anything about it yet. I am still tired after being ill at the beginning of the week, but I did not have to work today. Yesterday, Matthew and I went yarn shopping. He knows to check dye lots when getting multiple skeins so now I am trying to teach him how to look at the pattern to determine how much yarn is needed. That will take a few more tries before he masters it. He is good at math. He picked out a bright orange color that I have to find a pattern to use it on. His best friend is expecting a baby and both his friend and wife love the color orange so the baby has to have something orange to wear. Makes sense to me. We also picked out some yarn for me to make a sweater with a bear on it. The pattern I have is for a brown bear and Matthew is having me using white and a cream color and make a polar bear. We also picked out yarn for a hat and for a different sweater/hat set. I guess I will be busy knitting over the next few weeks. Matthew made sure that the yarn was soft for the baby. He is so thoughtful. Once I was done looking at yarn he ventured off to check out the rest of the yarn shop's treasures. He is excited about coming to KAP again this year. He has been working on his white elephant gift for a while now. I know he will be working on his give away gift as well. He has been discussing fruits to bring as well. He loves to go fruit and vegetable shopping with me to do the trays. We are excited to be doing it in August as so much of the produce is in season.
> 
> I hope everyone is well as I have read so little of the tea party this past week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> and for the new GD


It is so wonderful to hear from you. I am so sorry that the move did not turn out to be the best. Will you be joining DD and DH soon? Your crochet items are so lovely and I can tell that the children are enjoying their gifts as well.

I hope you are feeling well once again. Did you get left behind until you could heal from the surgery? You are a blessing to us and we care very much.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh Mary . Mishka sees the back garden as hers and has her toys spread all round. I pile them all up on the patio when I cut the grass and she follows behind me and puts them all back where they belong round the garden


I know that Mishka helps in her own ways. It may not appear to be help to you but to her it is. She appreciates your efforts to keep her backyard looking great so that she can enjoy it in her own way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

30 April '16

Today is International Jazz Day.

Jazz Day encourages jazz fans all over the world to attend or start jazz festivals, events and parties. Why not take up the trumpet, saxophone, piano or Clarinet? Presumably not all at once, but you get the idea

Today is World Veterinary Day. World Veterinary Day by buying them a treat or a new toy to show them how much they mean to you as you appreciate the work veterinarians do to keep pets healthy.

World Veterinarian Day was created in 2000 by the World Veterinary Association to highlight and promote the lifesaving work performed by veterinarians around the globe. Each year, a different theme is chosen which helps pet owners to remember the importance of various aspects of animal care, and how vets can help, for example ensuring your pets vaccinations are up to date.

On this special day, why not raise a paw, hoof or claw to say thank you to our veterinarians.

Today is Oatmeal Cookie Day. Although no record seems to exist regarding the origins of Oatmeal Cookie Day, the Internet is filled with evidence that it is a genuine celebration of what is considered to be the healthiest cookie of all.

Oatcakes have been relied on to deliver quick boosts of energy since the middle ages and though recipes are today far more elaborate and tasty, oatmeal cookies are still trusted to supply a healthy dose of fibre and iron. Oatmeal Cookie Day is also trusted to flood the internet with fresh ideas for baking enthusiasts on how to best serve up the humble oat flake.

First cultivated thousands of years ago and eaten as a type of porridge, oatmeal is now dressed in the finest of fruits, nuts, candies and spices to reign supreme in cookie jars around the world. Oatmeal Cookie Day is a fitting tribute to the taste and versatility of oats.

Oatmeal Cookies

Here it is! The classic cookie recipe for the sweet, lightly spiced delights you seek. PS: If you want to add a surprise to your oatmeal cookies, choose the chocolate or raisin stir-ins, suggested below.

Makes: 48 servings 
Prep: 25 mins 
Bake: 8 mins 375°F per batch 
Stand: 1 min

Ingredients

¾ cup butter, softened
1 cup packed brown sugar
½ cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon (optional)
¼ teaspoon ground cloves (optional)
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 ¾ cups all-purpose flour
2 cups rolled oats

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

1. In a large mixing bowl, beat butter with an electric mixer on medium to high speed for 30 seconds.

2. Add brown sugar, granulated sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and, if desired, cinnamon and cloves.

3. Beat until combined, scraping side of bowl occasionally.

4. Beat in eggs and vanilla until combined.

5. Beat in as much of the flour as you can with the mixer. Using a wooden spoon, stir in any remaining flour.

6. Stir in rolled oats.

7. Drop dough by rounded teaspoons 2 inches apart onto ungreased cookie sheets.

8. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until edges are golden.

9. Let stand on cookie sheets for 1 minute.

10. Transfer to wire racks and let cool. 
From the Test Kitchen:

OATMEAL-RAISIN COOKIES:

Prepare as directed, except after stirring in oats, stir in 1 cup raisins or snipped dried tart cherries and, if desired, 1/2 cup chopped nuts.

OATMEAL-CHIP COOKIES:

Prepare as directed, except after stirring in oats, stir in 1 cup semisweet chocolate, butterscotch-flavored, or peanut butter-flavored pieces and 1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans.

OVERSIZE OATMEAL COOKIES:

Prepare as directed, except use a 1/4-cup measure or scoop to drop mounds of dough 2 inches apart onto ungreased cookie sheets. Press into a 3-inch circle. Bake in the 375 degrees F oven for 8 to 10 minutes or until edges are golden. Let stand on cookie sheets for 1 minute. Transfer to wire racks and let cool.

Makes about 10 cookies.

Nutrition Facts (Oatmeal Cookies): Per serving: 84 kcal calories - 4 g fat - (2 g sat. fat - 17 mg chol. - 51 mg sodium - 12 g carb. - 0 g fiber - 1 g pro.
Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/desserts/oatmeal-cookies/?esrc=nwwu043016&did=17980

Banana-Oat Breakfast Cookies

Makes: 20 servings 
Serving Size: 1 cookie 
Yields: 20 cookies 
Prep: 30 mins 
Bake: 15 mins per batch at 350 degrees F 
Stand: 1 min per batch

Ingredients

½ cup peanut butter
½ cup butter, softened
¾ cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 ripe medium bananas, mashed
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup all-purpose flour
¾ cup whole wheat flour
¼ cup toasted wheat germ
2 cups rolled oats
1 cup dried cherries or raisins

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

1. In a large bowl combine peanut butter and butter; beat with an electric mixer on medium speed for 30 seconds.

2. Add brown sugar and beat until well mixed.

3. Add egg and vanilla; beat well.

4. Beat in bananas, baking soda, and salt.

5. Add all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, and wheat germ to banana mixture, beating just until combined.

6. Stir in oats and dried cherries.

7. Using a 1/4-cup measuring cup, drop mounds about 4 inches apart onto ungreased cookie sheets. Spread each cookie to a 3-inch circle.

8. Bake for 15 to 16 minutes or until edges are set and lightly browned.

9. Cool on cookie sheet for 1 minute.

10. Transfer to a wire rack; cool.

11. Serve within 24 hours. Freeze for longer storage.
Nutrition Facts (Banana-Oat Breakfast Cookies): Per serving: 213 kcal calories - 9 g fat - 4 g sat. fat. 2 g polyunsaturated fat, 3 g monounsatured fat), 22 mg chol., 138 mg sodium, 30 g carb., 3 g fiber, 14 g sugar, 5 g pro.

Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/banana-oat-breakfast-cookies/?esrc=nwwu043016&did=17980

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies

Makes 38 cookies

Ingredients

3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) butter, room temperature
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp GF pure vanilla extract
2 large eggs
1 3/4 cups* (219 g) Artisan Gluten-Free Flour Blend
1 tsp GF baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp xanthan gum
2 cups certified GF oats
1 cup raisins

Steps

1. Preheat the oven to 375 deg F.

2. In a stand mixer, cream together the butter, sugars, and vanilla, until fluffy.

3. Add the eggs and mix until incorporated.

4. In a separate bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, and xanthan gum. Add to the mixer and mix until incorporated.

5. Add the oats and mix. Then add the raisins and mix.

6. Use a cookie scoop or spoon to drop the dough on an ungreased cookie sheet, about 2 inches apart.

7. Baked 1012 minutes, until lightly brown and the edges crispy.

8. Let cool for a few minutes on the cookie sheet, then transfer to a wire rack to let cool completely.
Notes: * When we made this recipe, we used 2 cups (250 g) of flour to account for the altitude here in Colorado.

We wrote the recipe, however, down-calculating for sea level. This recipe makes a thick dough. If your mixer is working too hard, you may mix the oats and raisins in by hand.

Degrees of Free-dom: This recipe is: gluten-free, peanut-free, tree-nut-free, fish-free, shellfish-free, soy-free, vegetarian.

http://nogluten-noproblem.com/2013/03/oatmeal-raisin-cookies.html

Flourless Oatmeal Cookies

Author: Shirley Braden of Gluten Free Easily
Recipe type: Dessert

You won't believe how good these flourless oatmeal cookies are! Without the flour, you get to concentrate fully on the chewy oats and the buttery, sugary caramelization factor.

INGREDIENTS

⅓ cup unsalted butter (or coconut oil, liquefied)
1½ cups certified gluten-free rolled oats
½ cup granulated sugar
¼ cup brown sugar, firmly packed
⅛ tsp sea salt
1 tsp vanilla extract (I use this brand or homemade)
1 egg
⅔ cup mini chocolate chips; finely chopped raisins; finely chopped dried cranberries; ⅔ cup finely chopped nuts; or, combination of all these ingredients that equals no more than ⅔ cup total (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Melt the butter and set aside to cool slightly.

2. Place oats in a medium-sized bowl.

3. Stir in both sugars and the salt and blend to break up any lumps.

4. In a medium-sized bowl, whisk together the melted butter, vanilla extract, and egg.

5. Stir this egg mixture into the oat mixture and add chocolate chips or raisins (if used), mixing with your hands or a large wooden spoon to work in the ingredients.

6. Form into a large ball of dough.

7. Chill the dough about 30 minutes.

8. Preheat oven to 350ºF. Meanwhile, prepare a baking sheet by lining with parchment paper.

9. Chilled dough will still be somewhat soft.

10. Form the dough into 1-inch balls (or lumps; dont stress) and place on the baking sheet about 2 inches apart. Flatten each ball down very slightly.

11. Bake for 10 to 13 minutes or until the edges are nicely browned (but not too brown; mine actually are too brown in these photos) and the tops of the cookies are medium golden in color.

12. Cool well on the baking sheet (about 10 minutes) before attempting to remove, using a spatula. (I placed mine on my cold screened porch for 10 minutes as they were already sufficiently cooked and I didnt want them to bake any further on the cookie sheet.)

NOTES: Recipe makes 1½ dozen cookies.

If you add any of the optional ingredients, its very important that the pieces be finely chopped or already small, like mini chocolate chips (which, of course, also melt and hold things together). These cookies come out pretty flat and the dough is not substantial enough to include whole raisins, whole dried cranberries, etc. The original recipe states that the dough can also be brought to room temperature and flattened more when placed on the baking sheet to make a large, crisp and lace-like cookie. I havent tried this method yet, but you do get the lace-cookie look and taste from the edges of the cookies made as shown above. I love lace cookies though, so I do plan to try that version, too. Last, if you are not eating gluten free, you can use any brand of rolled oats.

UPDATE: If you eat strictly gluten free for medical reasons, I urge you to use purity protocol oats versus mainstream oats that have been mechanically separated and tested via an averaging of test results. The averaging of test results is currently allowed by the FDA, but this averaging dilutes results so that while testing results will indicate that the oats are less than 20 ppm, you can still end up with gluten-full oats in your bowl or your recipe. Therefore, it is no longer sufficient to buy oats that have gluten free on the label or even ones that say certified gluten free. Heres the current listing of companies that use purity protocol oats

(http://www.glutenfreewatchdog.org/news/oats-produced-under-a-gluten-free-purity-protocol-listing-of-suppliers-and-manufacturers/).

Oatmeal Cookie Apple Crisp

Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins

This simple apple crisp recipe has a deliciously sweet, oatmeal raisin cookie vibe.

Author: Alisa Fleming
Serves: 9 servings

Ingredients

5 cups diced apples (1/2-inch cubes), optionally peeled (see note below on apples)
½ cup raisins
2 tablespoons maple syrup
½ to 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup oats (use certified gluten-free oats if needed)
¾ cup brown sugar
¼ cup dairy-free margarine, shortening, or coconut oil (see note in post above)
⅛ teaspoon salt

Instructions

Preheat your oven to 350ºF.

1. Place the apples in an 8x8-inch baking dish. Toss with the raisins, maple syrup, and cinnamon, to coat. Shake the pan down lightly to even out the apples.

2. Place the oats in your spice grinder or food processor and pulse 5 or 6 times to break them up a bit. You should end up with a mix of oat flour and cut oats.

3. Combine the slightly ground oats, brown sugar, and salt in a mixing bowl.

4. Add the margarine, oil, or shortening, and mash it all together with a fork until the ingredients are well mixed and coarse crumbs form.

5. Sprinkle the oat mixture (see notes below) evenly over the apples, and bake for 30 to 45 minutes, or until it reaches your desired degree of doneness. My husband likes the apples really soft and the topping crispy, so we do 45 minutes in a convection oven, but it will technically be cooked at 30 minutes.

Notes:

Quantity: This makes a generous amount of topping. We like our crisp nice and thick. If you prefer a thinner layer of oat topping, you can use a larger baking dish.

Apples: Be sure to use good baking apples to avoid ending up with mushy apples!

Lemon: If you like lemon in your filling, go ahead and squeeze some in (we liked it without!). You will want to add a tablespoon or so of cornstarch, tapioca starch, or sweet rice flour to thicken if adding the juice. As is, the recipe makes just a bit of light syrup that can be drizzled over the crisp when serving, but the juice would add to the liquids.

If you prefer to stick to less refined sweeteners, coconut sugar would probably work nicely in place of the brown sugar, and it would tone down the sweetness a bit (if you arent in the mood for full-blown dessert). Though I have to admit that Trader Joes organic brown sugar has a special place in my heart. It is an ingredient that I do like to indulge in during the holidays.

As for the dairy-free margarine, oil, or shortening, Ive trialed this oatmeal apple crisp with Honey Melt, Earth Balance, and coconut oil. You really cant go wrong with any of them, but the Honey Melt version was Tonys favorite, and I thought it was pretty amazing, too! This recipe is naturally vegan (but dont use the Honey Melt!), soy-free, nut-free, and downright allergy-friendly, too. For a gluten-free oatmeal apple crisp, be sure to use certified gluten-free oats.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/oatmeal-apple-crisp

Peanut Butter Oat & Quinoa Cookies

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 12 cookies

Ingredients

½ cup gluten-free oat bran
¼ cup gluten-free rolled oats
¼ cup quinoa flakes
¼ cup coconut sugar
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ cup creamy peanut butter
1 large egg
¼ cup applesauce
2 tablespoons maple syrup
Stevia to taste

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

1. In a large mixing bowl, combine the dry ingredients and mix until incorporated.

2. In a separate mixing bowl, beat all the wet ingredients until combined and smooth.

3. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and mix until a dough forms.

4. Taste and add stevia until you get to your desired level of desired sweetness.

5. Scoop the dough onto the cookie sheets (I use an ice cream scoop to do this).

6. Flatten with the back of a wet fork.

7. Bake in the center of the oven for 13 - 15 minutes, until the cookies have started to brown and are a little crispy to the touch.

8. Cool on the cookie sheet for a few minutes, then transfer to a wire rack and cool for another 5 or 10 minutes.

NOTES: If you don't follow a gluten-free diet, feel free to substitute regular rolled oats and oat bran - there will be no change in texture or flavor!

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/peanut-butter-oat-quinoa-cookies/

Today is Go Birding Day. Nesting in the middle of spring is a day that is dedicated to celebrating the wonderful ways of our feathery friends.
If youre a fan of cheeping, flapping, pecking and swooping, then Go Birding Day should certainly appeal.

On a serious note, many of our best-loved species, such as the common house-sparrow are currently under threat, so Go Birding Day is also a chance to draw attention to the plight of some of our best-loved species.

You can celebrate Go Birding Day on your own, or with family and friends. You could also alert your local primary school, who may be keen to take part. Suggested birding activities include:

Hanging up bird feeders, and learning about the different sorts of food loved by various birds.
Taking photos of birds that you can see in your garden  or local area if you dont have a garden.
Visiting a local nature reserve.

I think politicians around the world should practice and celebrate this next day.

Today is Honesty Day. If youre like most people, youre utterly sick of the complete lack of honesty that exists in the world today. Whether its companies using misleading language on their products (Blueberry Muffins, contain no blueberries) or politicians being incapable of telling the whole truth of a situation, our lives are utterly inundated with a world of people and companies trying to sell us a line. Honesty Day exists to encourage people from every walk of life, and especially those in charge, to try being honest with their constituents and customers.

History of Honesty Day
Former press secretary M. Hirsh Goldberg of Maryland brought this holiday into existence back in the 1990s as part of the process of writing his book The Book of Lies: Fibs, Tales, Schemes, Scams, Fakes, and Frauds That Have Changed the Course of History and Affect Our Daily Lives. The concept for the day was simple, ask direct questions without ulterior motives, and expect answers of occasionally brutal honesty. While these situations create difficult relations between people sometimes, its the first step on the road to utterly healing wounds and creating clear communication that allows proper understanding.

Failing to be honest in relationships, in politics, and even in historical education has led to so many misunderstandings that we are all affected by them. When we speak with our friends and partners, we often choose to withhold certain words, not because they arent true, but because we cant see past the hurt theyll cause to the boils their lance by no longer being held within. While being honest on Honesty Day, you have to remember that being honesty requires honesty with yourself first. Once you accept your true feelings and motivations, you can clearly speak with others, and do so with complete forthrightness.

How to Celebrate Honesty Day
Well, celebrating Honesty Day is pretty simple on the surface, but it may be one of the hardest things you do in your life. Honesty between yourself and others can be extremely difficult, as it requires baring parts of ourselves that we may have kept hidden behind carefully constructed half-truths and lies of omission. Perhaps were afraid that what we have to say will hurt those we love, and possibly even cost us our job as we speak out about the dishonesties that exist within our workplace and families. It can be especially difficult with those who have truths theyve withheld in the interest of sparing another hurt. Honesty Day is the time to lift those burdens from your shoulders, and let the chips fall where they may as you share your truth.

Today is Sense Of Smell Day. In the dark annals of history it served to protect us from danger as we came down from the trees and raised ourselves onto two feet. So strongly attached to our development is it that it is connected to multiple different neurological systems, and as such can trigger memories in a way that little else can. With it we can identify our favorite dish, or pick up the wafting scent of our favorite person, thats right, Sense of Smell Day is dedicated to this most amazing of our (far more than five) senses.

History of Sense of Smell
The Sense of Smell Institute sponsors this holiday for reasons so obvious we neednt mention it. The importance of the sense of smell is often overlooked, and some dont truly appreciate how much of a role it plays in every day of our lives. Some of the most important and comforting things we can experience are intricately tied to our sense of smell, and our sense of smell becomes much less discerning without it. The Sense of Smell Institute is the research and education division of The Fragrance Foundation.
Interesting things that this institute has managed to unveil is the fact that no two people smell odors in quite the same way. As the day progresses your sense of smell gets stronger, with the evening representing our strongest sense of smell. This makes a certain amount of sense when you consider that during the day our sight is the most important sense in identifying dangers, and at night, it could be a scent on the wind that saved our ancestors. Another interesting revelation is that Vitamin A is not, as purported, good for our eyesight by and large, but is actually vitally important for our sense of smell. A lack of it can actually cause Anosmia! (An odd little word that means loss of a sense of smell.)

How to Celebrate Sense of Smell Day
The best way to celebrate Sense of Smell Day is to give our little sniffer a work-out. Try savoring new scents throughout the day, and really take some time to appreciate all the various odors that cross your path. While it was generally a feast for all the sense, you can even get together with friends and play a game called The Pleasure Room, where you take turns trying to identify things by smell. Maybe even set up some surprises and get smells that are really close to each other, or smell very much alike but are from incredibly different sources. All sorts of fun can be had on Sense of Smell Day!

Today is Save The Frogs Day. Whilst the disappearance of bees has gained significant media coverage, the slow vanishing of frogs and various amphibian species has gone largely un-noticed. Save The Frogs Day aims to raise awareness of the plight of declining frog populations, and to encourage conservation and protective initiatives.

What is the real first name of golf-star Tiger Woods?

Edgar
Edwin
Edward
Eldrick

A fifteen-year-old boy invented earmuffs in 1873.

April 30
1982 - Kirsten Dunst
1926 - Cloris Leachman

April 30, 1803
The United States purchased the Louisiana Territory from France.

Answer: Eldrick Tont Woods, better known as Tiger Woods, was born on December 30, 1975. Woods' first name, Eldrick, was coined by his mother because it began with "E" (for Earl) and ended with "K" (for Kultida). His middle name Tont is a traditional Thai name. When Woods was a child, his father began calling him "Tiger" in honor of a fellow soldier and friend who had the same moniker. His father, Earl, served as his teacher and mentor. Tiger Woods set an amazing pro golf career in motion in 1997, when he became the youngest man and the first African American to win the U.S. Masters.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Did I miss Matthew's art competition? How was the judging? Regardless, his talent is awesome in my book!


No you haven't missed it . Mary will correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's the 12th of May


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Count me in too!


Definitely in the middle somewhere then to make it easier for everyone


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks again for the sweet words about Tim and his being chosen to reign as King of the Court.
> 
> I am comfortable being surprised by his wit and humor as well as his caring for his close friends. Even the loving, yet firm, assistance from his aide does not often surprise me. But the expressions of affection and care for him by his classmates often bring me to tears. And, yes, I cried openly several times during the course of the evening.
> 
> ...


I am so happy to hear that your date with Tim went quite well. Congratulations to Tim for being crowned King. You can now officially say that you live with royalty! I am so pleased to hear how much the students respect and honor Tim as a member of their class. They will remember Tim far longer than many other lessons they have learned in school. He is a fine young man who means a lot to so many of them. Lucky for you that Tim was content to having an early evening and then return home. I am so pleased how the aide and students all pulled together to have Tim at the prom and to cover costs that are not easy for any of you right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as much as i don't like them - do you have the url for the snake - i missed it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I signed up to get these animals Sam there are six all together I think this one is the third one
> 
> Yes there has been an elephant , snake and now a giraffe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - but i would like to have it. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've got these 3- did you get the dinosaurs?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Did I miss Matthew's art competition? How was the judging? Regardless, his talent is awesome in my book!


Voting takes place on Facebook on May 12th and May 13th. Anyone 18 or older who is on facebook can vote at LegacyTrustAwardCollection site. I believe that some of the international people could not get through the registration due to addresses. I would love to have as many people as possible go into that site on either of those two days to vote for Matthew as well as 2 other artists as the rule stated last year. The work that these disabled people do is awesome. I think it is a great way for us to see the ability of these people instead of the disability that they deal with each and every day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Congratulations on a new GGC entering into the family. Too bad that they live so far away so that you don't get to enjoy the little ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why does she only have 2-1/2 weeks? i bet i would have some house rules if she does move in with you. does she work that she could afford another place of her own? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.
> 
> DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock:
> 
> Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is in new castle? i can just see you tromping over the moor singing scottish songs with a day pack on your back. i think you should do it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I LOVE Scotland. Great food, wonderful people, great shopping, interesting history and fascinating landscape and architecture. I think I did fly over Kate's on the way to Glasgow. There are islands between Ireland and Scotland and I did go over the islands on the way here. They had an interview with DH in the Glasgow Herald but we didn't know when it would be in so we don't have a copy. A friend from the States sent us a copy of it. There was also a 5 min. Interview with DH on the radio but we couldn't find the station. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess if you are rich and famous you hire people to get these things for you.
> 
> In a few minutes DH leaves for NewCastle England and I will be on my own in Scotland. The group will spend the night there and drive back tomorrow. Lovely hotel and everything I need is right near. Kate realized this is a hotel she and the girls stayed at when it was under a different name. I love the name it was before, "The Thistle."
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it is neat that it is international jazz day and Cashmeregma's husband is performing jazz internationally this week. How fitting is that? 

It is cold and rainy here today and more tomorrow. I am cold so I can only imagine how you are feeling Sam. I have casted on for the bear sweater that Matthew and I went yarn shopping for. I actually frogged it and started over after buying some grey yarn for the bottom as the yarn that Matthew picked out for me to use had 406 yards total and I need 400 yards. I was afraid of running out at the end so I am planning for it from the start. I am ready to start knitting the bear on to the front of the sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that sounds like an excellent idea margaret. you might even prop it up a little which should help rest it. too bad there is no one around to bring you things so you don't need to get up. --- sam



darowil said:


> Its fixed-good they don't live far away.
> Got very windy here in the last hour- so just as well fixed as it would have been banging all night.
> It was pretty stupid once I thought about it! Unless it feels fine when I get up in the morning I will rest it tomorrow and stay home all day doing nothing other than knitting, reading and internetting. Sounds a tough day. Maybe I can get something finished!- going through one of my spells of lots going but of course none getting finished.
> Think I might have an early night. Total of 9 hours sleep in 2 nights, though I think it is the heel that is making me tired. It never fails to amaze me how something so small can make you feel not quite right.
> I did get through with not eating much (probably more than 500 calories but nowhere near a recommended daily intake- and even more below my normal. So now to keep it up and not spoil it by going too crazy on the other days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam I hope you're feeling better, sending you some healing energy and warm hugs. Yum love the oat cookie recipes, thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gagesmom just posted on facebook two hours ago that she has finally cleaned up the house and is now resting. Gage has been sick all week, I am thankful I only had one day of the crud. I cannot imagine being Gage this week. She hopes to get some groceries tomorrow as well as laundry. I will let her know that everyone is asking about her here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely in the middle somewhere then to make it easier for everyone


That would be great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely jeanette. i have tried to get grasses to grow in a container but they don't last over the winter. i love the look. the hospital i go to has a lot of fountain grass and ordimental grasses planted in their flower beds along with lots of perenials. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

google 'service dogs for the cognitively impaired' - or use this - http://www.google.com/#q=service+dogs+for+the+cognitively+impaired ---sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Does anyone at the Tea know of service dogs for the cognitively impaired?
> I am contemplating one for my DH. Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS - good to see you, but sorry about all that's been happening. Glad that you got some stress buster time in and the blankets/sleep sacks look fantastic as do the monster feet slippers.

Thanks for the comments on the front flowers --- they certainly are getting a good drink of rain today!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> I hope you are feeling well once again. Did you get left behind until you could heal from the surgery? You are a blessing to us and we care very much.


I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there has to be an easier way to lose weight other than starving for two days. at least i don't think i could do it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I got the 5-2 diet books from Amazon and honestly don't know if I can do it. Do you (or others that do this diet) follow the menu options it gives or just do your own thing watching the calorie intake?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home sharon - hope you had a good trip - glad you are home safely. get some rest. will be anxious to hear all about your trip and maybe see a few pictures. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> what is in new castle? i can just see you tromping over the moor singing scottish songs with a day pack on your back. i think you should do it. --- sam


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


Living on your own will have its own challenges. Hopefully you will have someone close by who could help when needed and visit when possible. We are always here for you as well. Sorry to hear that things were getting a bit difficult for you and DH though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the update.


pacer said:


> Gagesmom just posted on facebook two hours ago that she has finally cleaned up the house and is now resting. Gage has been sick all week, I am thankful I only had one day of the crud. I cannot imagine being Gage this week. She hopes to get some groceries tomorrow as well as laundry. I will let her know that everyone is asking about her here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> there has to be an easier way to lose weight other than starving for two days. at least i don't think i could do it. --- sam


I hope you don't try to go on a diet either Sam. Maybe one that puts a bit of weight on to you but not one that makes you lose any.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the update.


You're welcome. She says that Gage is feeling better now which is a good thing.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My prayers go out to all of you with health issues. No one ever told me of the consequences of growing older. Some days are better than others granted; but I need sunshine. Oh my, rain is predicted for tomorrow if it doesn't get too cold. I found another Chicken in the coop today who had their goodbyes in the night sometime. It looks like she fell off her perch. I hope that it was painless for her.
Went to local feed store today to order 6 more Buffs. They are a hardy dual breed . Then I decided if they had orphans next week,I would adopt 6 girls any breed. I guess I have a soft heart today after reading all of the KTP and mail from my friends. Every day should be "soft Heart Day". I am glad that the celebrations were listed. There is much to celebrate every day. M-E


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it is there kaye. it has been raining here most of the day - in the low 40's. i have not ventured out. either has snow white kitty and tip kitty just raced in - a bit damp. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> This is what I woke up to, well this is actually melted a quit a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

earthquake cake - i think i need to visit maine. your area sounds quite lovely - all the different things going on. i should think strawberries would work. you might look in the frozen foods area of your grocery - they might have a mixed fruit combination. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
> I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
> I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
> Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Lin! I may give it a try once life settles down here a bit...i.e. after DD leaves for Spain. Will give me something to focus on other than knitting and worrying! LOL



TNS said:


> My DH and I have been on this for over a year. He's doing really well, me not so well, but I'm often a bit naughty! Because DH is away from home a lot I tend to get ready meals from one of the good stores (m&S) for his 'starve' days and also have them if I'm alone and can't be bothered to calculate the calories and buy the ingredients for a single meal. DH usually has one Meal of 350-450 calls and then a bowl of porridge in the evening, but I have the equivalent in a natural Muesli (no added sugar). Some of the chicken recipes are really nice, and eggs are filling. The main thing that keeps me from 'sinning' is to stay really busy so I'm not tempted to eat rubbish - which I really do like these days !! (I never used to need to diet but now I'm piling on the weight like nobody's business).
> Basic message, try some of the recipes but if you don't fancy them just count the calories. My problem is that After a few weeks I started to find I compensated for those missing calories on the non starve days, but DH was doing a lot more exercise so got away with it. (He cycles a lot)? Sorry for the essay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely shawl - anxious to see yours finished. --- sam



TNS said:


> Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!
> 
> So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
> IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Evelyn! Sorry you've had a rough time for the past 1 1/2 years. Not good. Glad your recovered from your health issues too. Love, love, love the crochet shark & crocodile blankets/sacks. Would love to be able to make one but dont crochet. Will be sending you traveling mercies as you head back to Alabama. {{{{Hugs}}}}


EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Remember me? I know I have been MIA for a long while now.
> The move to Arizona was not as successful as hoped. There was a lot of arguing and unhappiness in my little family group. To make a long story short, my DH, DD and her little troupe moved back to Alabama in February after a year and a half of hating it here. As life often throws me a curve I will be headed back as well in a few days. Suffice it to say there are issues with the GKs that have me concerned and I need to check into it and see if there is intervention needed. I do not know how long term this new situation will be as of yet.
> I got to spend a month during the holidays with my other DD and her family in Indiana which was such a stress buster. Got some fun crochet projects done while there. Came home renewed and ready to tackle more projects. Will add pictures when I am done here.
> Earlier this year I had to have my right carotid artery cleaned out. The blockage was much worse then originally determined. Surgery went fine but a few weeks later I was in hospital for a week due to infection around the suture site. Then I had a month of IV infusion antibiotics at home. All is well now but it was a tedious time. Other then some numbness in my neck it looks and feels really good.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.

A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)

Two week left of school here at the Sorority House. Went to a Charity Fundraiser last night that the girls put on (I laughed until my jaws ached!) Today I swam, donated blood and then went to a sweet guitar recital given by one of the girls. I have been asked to be a part of their Recruitment video talking about what I like about the Theta girls. It won't be hard at all. Two weeks left now--one of classes, one of finals--and then I shut down the House and the remodeling project begins. Monday night the girls are giving an appreciation dinner for our Chef, the Housekeepers, the Evans Scholars (our kitchen helpers) and me. Lovely of them.

Here in the States, we have Mothers' Day a week from tomorrow. I will be going to daughter's lake place for the day on Saturday. I love it there.

Hugs and prayers for all, and a special thank again to Sam and the Summary queens--you all make the KTP something I look forward to every week. Sam, I remember my first acquaintance with zucchini was "sticks" my mom made when I was a child. Had forgotten all about them, but the recipe you included has made me want to make them again. Having a Chef has been wonderful, but I'm really looking forward to doing my own cooking during the summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds exciting. --- sam



TNS said:


> Might we be able to arrange a mini KAP if this happens?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful knitting and crochet projects. so sorry the arizona move was not success. i would be inclined to stay and let the rest fend for themselves but that is just me. i hope moving back is not going to make life harder for you. do you have a pattern for your avatar blanket. it is beautiful. --- sam



EJS said:


> and for the new GD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what winter veggies do you plant fan? is you area warmer than julie's? --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all, I see some of you are suffering from end of winter blues.
> Dull days without much sun, deplete us of an essential vitamin D. and we need a daily dose of it via the sun and light to help our moods and wellbeing, just 20 minutes of exposure daily is very good for us.
> With the change of seasons, it's always a busy time, you folks preparing your gardens for summer and me downunder, raking up fallen leaves from a big oak tree across the driveway from us. Winter veg to plant etc, Then in July there's the roses to be pruned. Always something to keep us busy.
> Been working on the afghan and hope to finish it soon, as we have twins and another new baby due in coming months, and need to make them something. I'm thinking it might be patchwork quilts, as haven't made any for awhile.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


You have certainly been through the mill, and still seem to have lots of difficulties. I hope you are soon problem free and settled happily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to mention the monster feet - they were great. wonder where she found the pattern. will have to google it. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Adorable girls! And I love the monster feet! Thank you for sharing the pics.
> 
> Love the critter blankets, too! Great work, all of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

living along is an adventure - and a lot of fun. however - there is no one to blame but yourself when the wrong decisions are made. lol i think the amount of acceptance. committment and forgiveness each of you show will determine the ending. i wish you both god speed. --- sam



EJS said:


> I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think there is a diet that would put some weight on me. on the bright side i get to eat what ever i want in any amount i want. --- sam



pacer said:


> I hope you don't try to go on a diet either Sam. Maybe one that puts a bit of weight on to you but not one that makes you lose any.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> My prayers go out to all of you with health issues. No one ever told me of the consequences of growing older. Some days are better than others granted; but I need sunshine. Oh my, rain is predicted for tomorrow if it doesn't get too cold. I found another Chicken in the coop today who had their goodbyes in the night sometime. It looks like she fell off her perch. I hope that it was painless for her.
> Went to local feed store today to order 6 more Buffs. They are a hardy dual breed . Then I decided if they had orphans next week,I would adopt 6 girls any breed. I guess I have a soft heart today after reading all of the KTP and mail from my friends. Every day should be "soft Heart Day". I am glad that the celebrations were listed. There is much to celebrate every day. M-E


We will certainly enjoy hearing your chicken stories. So sad to lose one again. Do you have to worry about wild animals getting at them?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i don't think there is a diet that would put some weight on me. on the bright side i get to eat what ever i want in any amount i want. --- sam


Enjoy it for all of us! You deserve it. I wish I could send some sunshine your way but the cold and rain has decided to camp out over us. I think you are on the bottom of this front and we are in the middle of it. It is so cold out today. I was out earlier, but I am in for the night. I will be out for most of the day tomorrow though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think there is a diet that would put some weight on me. on the bright side i get to eat what ever i want in any amount i want. --- sam


I'll bet if we all got together and fed you enough macaroni and cheese and cakes, cookies and breads that we'd find a way to put some weight on you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what winter veggies do you plant fan? is you area warmer than julie's? --- sam


I only have a small patch so can't go too many, I plant Chinese bok Choy, silverbeet, spring onion, celery, kale. I live only 2 streets from Julie so same climate. We like stir fry chicken with Veges, and of course winter means hearty soup, so the Veges are needed for it. Homegrown tastes so much better than supermarket bought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like dr who or want to know how to knit an r2-d2 stocking cap and lots of other neat 'maybe christmas' item you really really need to check out this site. --- sam

http://www.buzzfeed.com/allied5/19-nerdy-knits-you-need-to-knit-right-now-gx9f?utm_term=.ngYzv9xB72#.uoJBryeJqQ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our weather coming up - no sunshine in my immediate future. --- sam

Tomorrow's Forecast: Sunday, 1 May 2016
54°F 
40°F

Sky Conditions: Showers
Sunrise: 6:34 AM Sunset: 8:35 PM
Wind: NE (45°) @ 16Mph
Precipitation Probability: 70%

View your complete Local Weather »
Showers 


Extended Forecast Full 7-Day Forecast » 

Monday 2 May 2016

Mostly Cloudy
Mostly Cloudy59°F 
39°F 


Tuesday 3 May 2016

Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy65°F 
46°F 

Wednesday 4 May 2016

PM Showers
PM Showers67°F 
42°F 

Thursday 5 May 2016

Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy59°F 
43°F


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if any of you are interested in cooking with quinoa here is the website i got the recipe from. if you join you get a free ecookbook of quinoa recipes. --- sam

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/free-quinoa-cookbook/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn , the miserable weather and traveling won't be helping either . Hopefully once the warmer weather comes along and she's not having to travel she can rest and recuperate


Maybe the weather will behave now that it is May. Think it might just be May for you.
Just checked- you've had almost 2 hours of May.
Elizabeth is 5 months old today talking of beginning a new month.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


EJS, how lovely to hear from you. Sorry you have had to go through so much during this time. Not nice that everyone left and you have no means of transportation. Hopefully, there are some busses or some form of transportation for you to get around. I'm sure this is a very difficult time for you being alone for the first time. Wishing you joy and happiness and that you will find the time while you are alone freeing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe the weather will behave now that it is May. Think it might just be May for you.
> Just checked- you've had almost 2 hours of May.
> Elizabeth is 5 months old today talking of beginning a new month.


My goodness, 5 precious months. Seems like yesterday when we celebrated your daughter being pregnant. That time sure went by fast for us, but perhaps not as fast for your daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you like dr who or want to know how to knit an r2-d2 stocking cap and lots of other neat 'maybe christmas' item you really really need to check out this site. --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/allied5/19-nerdy-knits-you-need-to-knit-right-now-gx9f?utm_term=.ngYzv9xB72#.uoJBryeJqQ


Sam, think I need to knit that police (Tardis?). Have actually seen them while out walking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got some photos downloaded from the phone through iCloud. I don't know how to do it, just happened automatically tonight. I thought this church was so impressive as we approached it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got the 5-2 diet books from Amazon and honestly don't know if I can do it. Do you (or others that do this diet) follow the menu options it gives or just do your own thing watching the calorie intake?


I do my own thing- pick very low calorie options. Yesterday I just had my normal breakfast and then an early evening meal of a left over meal that needed eating (no idea how many calories). Have used recipes from these books as well. 
Kate just has one meal in the evening. I've been having 5 small lots but yesterday worked really well so might try it again to see how it goes. Drink plenty-it really does make a difference. Yesterday I was hungry and had my coffee with me so drank that (and when made with mainly water it has near enough to no calories). 
And what I find best is that you can think well tomorrow I can eat what I want. The time I did it really well I found I was eating reasonably on the eating days as well simply because I wanted to. So you only feel compelled to watch your eating on 2 days a week rather than 7.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are on top of all your gardening were as I haven't even begun apart from cutting the grass . I need to chop, cut , weed , dig , trim , mulch before I even think about planting anything .


Sounds like you can't do too much yet as the weather still thinks it is winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


Wonderful news that the radiologist is happy with progress, and so good to see the end of all of that in the near future. Definitely keeping the prayers going.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Supposedly we will see 70-75*F by next weekend. Hopefully it won't be windy and you will be able to attend some ball games. We always love hearing how the boys have done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Well done for doing it. Glad you are home safely. Rest well. Unloading and getting things done again can be tiring as well though. And then I find that I leave them because I am so tired but then I get used to them there and leave them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


Welcome! I've always wanted to go to Maine, it looks so pretty in television and pictures. 
 Even chickens have their own individual personalities don't they? Sounds like a lovely retirement dream. 
So glad that you've dropped in and hope to see you when you can stop by.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a shame I didn't know. I would have met you somewhere for at least a cuppa'. Are you about an hour from there?


That was exactly what I thought when you said he was going to Newcastle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new start. I always appreciate the chatty notes even more than the recipes. You get to spend so little time in conversation with us, and we miss you. It's a long time between KAP gatherings, you know.
> 
> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> ...


Oh I've been waiting to hear about prom and I'm so glad that it went so well, congrats to Tim for making King, how awesome of his classmates, it sounds like he goes to a wonderful school. These will be fabulous memories for all of you. Now you just have Senior prom next year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I Guess only a few downloaded, so more when I can. Wish I had taken notes while on the tour but even if I don't know all the names, I had a great time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Odd spring! We are having a mild autumn.


Us too. April was 2 degrees above average.
May started with rain- and now it is sunny. A little early to say what the weather will do based on that as we haven't had 12 hours of May yet!
One month till winter.
The bit that Brett screwed back up last night stayed up (as did the other ones that David had put up). This is just a temporary patching up as we will be replacing that section of windows with other ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great recipes Sam, I'm definitely going to try the honey cakes with chamomile syrup, and I know I saw several others I'm saving too.
> I love your chat, so don't look at the early starts so negatively, we all loved them.
> 
> Congrats on the new baby coming.
> ...


Maybe you should suggest she employs you- change jobs? Point out she needs a knitter in a Yarn Shop.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

These are taken flying into Scotland.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thinking of Russian names reminded me of a Russian friend of mine with an English husband with a very warped sense of humour. He named their Golden Retriever Koschka, which is Russian for cat!! 


RookieRetiree said:


> I think we have the same friends!! Ours named their cat "dog" and their dog "cat"!


At least when calling Koschka not many people would know what you were saying!
Koscka looks like it should sound nice. If my Russian friend wasn't in Russia right now I would ask her to pronounce it for me. But I suspect I would forget by the time she gets back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!
> 
> So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
> IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


Its a lovely looking shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Vabchonnie., what a fabulous trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Sonja, was going to say, congrats on youngest son's exam grades, wonderful! And also so nice that you were able to enjoy a wonderful day with DS#1.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's mishka alright she has a few that sound like words
> If we say food she says ooood and to her it means treat as she says it then goes and stares at the treat box
> If you ask her where mam is she looks at me and says oh mam mam mam
> My middle son lets her hear these short videos and she can't resist joining in with them


 :


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Might we be able to arrange a mini KAP if this happens?


Great idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Remember me? I know I have been MIA for a long while now.
> The move to Arizona was not as successful as hoped. There was a lot of arguing and unhappiness in my little family group. To make a long story short, my DH, DD and her little troupe moved back to Alabama in February after a year and a half of hating it here. As life often throws me a curve I will be headed back as well in a few days. Suffice it to say there are issues with the GKs that have me concerned and I need to check into it and see if there is intervention needed. I do not know how long term this new situation will be as of yet.
> I got to spend a month during the holidays with my other DD and her family in Indiana which was such a stress buster. Got some fun crochet projects done while there. Came home renewed and ready to tackle more projects. Will add pictures when I am done here.
> Earlier this year I had to have my right carotid artery cleaned out. The blockage was much worse then originally determined. Surgery went fine but a few weeks later I was in hospital for a week due to infection around the suture site. Then I had a month of IV infusion antibiotics at home. All is well now but it was a tedious time. Other then some numbness in my neck it looks and feels really good.
> ...


Sounds like a very traumatic time- and like it is ongoing.
It makes the issues I have with my DD seem small (and at least there are no children involved). David was saying the same thing to me last night- he has been spending time with an aunt of his and each of her 3 surviving children have major issues as do the majority of her grandchildren.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, welcome back! So sorry you have had a time of it this last year or so. We are here for you whatever you decide to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 30 April '16
> 
> Today is International Jazz Day.
> 
> ...


A day just for Daralene's DH- while she is a country known for its oatmeal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - but i would like to have it. --- sam


Like the snake etc they were only free for a short while. 
But here is the link to all their patterns.
http://www.deramores.com/all-knitting-patterns?dir=asc&order=price&p=1


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think that sounds like an excellent idea margaret. you might even prop it up a little which should help rest it. too bad there is no one around to bring you things so you don't need to get up. --- sam


Actually I'm setting an alarm to go each hour so I do get up. Figure I need a little bitof movement. So just getting a drink or something to eat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gagesmom just posted on facebook two hours ago that she has finally cleaned up the house and is now resting. Gage has been sick all week, I am thankful I only had one day of the crud. I cannot imagine being Gage this week. She hopes to get some groceries tomorrow as well as laundry. I will let her know that everyone is asking about her here.


Thanks Mary


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was the outage due to bad weather?


I think so, but it wasn't bad here at all really, just dreary. Who knows. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly page 6 already! Wow another week gone by. Nothing much to report here. Mum's doctor has written up medication for calming when required, however she actually hasnt needed it... yet. So that is good.
> 
> DD is still looking for a place of her own... but with only around 2 and a half weeks left I have a feeling she will end up back here at least till she gets somewhere. HELP!!! :shock:
> 
> Our weather is about to turn tomorrow to cooler and rain. Well we need the rain for sure.


Glad that your mum hasn't needed the meds but equally glad that they are available. 
Hopefully DD will find a place soon, but on the upside, you'll see more of Serena, still stress you don't need though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. Went to the football today and decided to drive so I could take a chair. Forgot the chair. And then realised that driving a manual car and resting an achilles tendon weren't a good combination- so I now have it aching despite pain meds.
> 
> And waiting for Brett to come around- a panel that was just tacked up to avoid leaving the place open has fallen off and with David away I decided Brett was the best option. It is only temporary as that area is coming done soonish but don't want a large open place. There are rats around so they might decide to visit me tonight with the big opening. Have enough trouble with flies as well- though now it is cooling they may stay away.


Oh no, I hope that some rest will stop the pain, it's hard to sleep when your feet hurt. 
Oh Yuck! Rats are not a good thing, so I'm glad that Brett can get it fixed quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there has to be an easier way to lose weight other than starving for two days. at least i don't think i could do it. --- sam


Otherwise you need to be really careful every day! Surprising how easy it is to get through knowing that the next day will be OK. And though it is almost midday all I have had so far today is breakfast- usually need morning tea. So will have lunch soon and then this afternoon chocolates I got for my birthday and some Moscato I bought yesterday. Feeling positive that it will work this time as I am going into it more positively this time than last time.

Spell check has just given me a good laugh- it doesn't recognise Moscato (why not? even sillier than not recognising Elrick Tont!). So just for interest looked to see what it wanted me to use- mosquito which is what I call Moscato. Instead of telling my family I was going to have some Moscato I would tell them I was having some mosquito.

Sam you need 2 days of doing nothing but eating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what winter veggies do you plant fan? is you area warmer than julie's? --- sam


Doubt it we are on much the same hill, Fan is over a bit, and a bit higher up, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I took this last week and realized just how dry the soil was so I'm glad that it's been raining all week. The little clumps of fountain grass look like they're not going to come to life so I will be replacing those as well as putting in some more perennials and annuals to fill in the spaces once the bulb flowers have finished. The little tree/bushes are starting to bud so will let them fill in some more this year and then start cutting them back each Fall. One the weather has dried out, we'll bring the bench, table and screens back out front for our morning paper reading and afternoon crocheting or knitting.


It's a beautiful area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)
> 
> ...


Mothers Day is one that we share with you rather than the UK. That reminds me that I had a very difficult conversation with one brother the other day. Talking across half the width of a busy road doesn't make for an easy conversation. I was leaving Vicky's and he drove past and stopped at the lights. He said one sister had sent an email about Mothers Day which I didn't receive. I suspect that a number of emails excluding me may have been going around in the middle of last month and DS just continued on from these. Anyway just messaged Vicky to ask her- know she was in on them as well.

Do you get to stay there for the long break? Seems amazing that the year is almost finished. I assume your contract was renewed for the next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! check out our new workshop. A really nice, original sweater.
> 
> Please go to the following link. At least check it out as it is a wonderful sweater! -SIMPLE to make too: The workshop just opened.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, going to look at the worshop and see if I have any yarn appropriate for it. Thanks for stopping by, it's good to see you, we miss you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so happy to hear that your date with Tim went quite well. Congratulations to Tim for being crowned King. You can now officially say that you live with royalty! I am so pleased to hear how much the students respect and honor Tim as a member of their class. They will remember Tim far longer than many other lessons they have learned in school. He is a fine young man who means a lot to so many of them. Lucky for you that Tim was content to having an early evening and then return home. I am so pleased how the aide and students all pulled together to have Tim at the prom and to cover costs that are not easy for any of you right now.


Thank you, Mary, for putting into words a good number of my thoughts about Tim and his classmates.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I only have a small patch so can't go too many, I plant Chinese bok Choy, silverbeet, spring onion, celery, kale. I live only 2 streets from Julie so same climate. We like stir fry chicken with Veges, and of course winter means hearty soup, so the Veges are needed for it. Homegrown tastes so much better than supermarket bought.


2 streets! I knew you were close but hadn't realised it was so close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Us too. April was 2 degrees above average.
> May started with rain- and now it is sunny. A little early to say what the weather will do based on that as we haven't had 12 hours of May yet!
> One month till winter.
> The bit that Brett screwed back up last night stayed up (as did the other ones that David had put up). This is just a temporary patching up as we will be replacing that section of windows with other ones.


I hope it keeps out the rats- you definitely don't need those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Welcome home!! Glad you had a safe trip, it's so nice to go but always so nice to get home to your own bed too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


He does look great, I've forgotten what breed he is?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you like dr who or want to know how to knit an r2-d2 stocking cap and lots of other neat 'maybe christmas' item you really really need to check out this site. --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/allied5/19-nerdy-knits-you-need-to-knit-right-now-gx9f?utm_term=.ngYzv9xB72#.uoJBryeJqQ


Liked the daleck (sp?) dress. I don't need anything else to knit for Elizabeth but I can just see her in it.But needs to be this year or it won't fit. I'll see. For anyone going into it she actually looks like a bit like Elizabeth.

In a middle of reading a chapter by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee. She decides to check out if she is addicted to knitting. Prompted by going out to tea with her family one night and forgetting the knitting. Should she dash home without telling the others what she is doing- after all they wouldn't understand her. Until one DD informs the other 2 that clearly Mum has forgotten her knitting and is trying to decide whether to go home and get it or not- that is the reason for her strange behaviour and responses. What could she do but say no and stay put. And then spend the meal worrying about what might stop her getting back in contact with her knitting during the long walk home (6 minute walk).
Any of you who has read her (some of you lucky people may even have heard her) will realise how funny this would have been written in her style.
So am I addicted if I have to save a pattern that I really must knit soon- when I'm already struggling to keep up with all I have to do?

Edited to add this a few pages later she has a list of things to learn. 
Items 3-6 sum me up only too well (even to the time I take to knit them!).
3. It takes me about 16 hours to knit a plain pair of sock-weight socks.
4. I do not knit socks full time.
5. Clearly, understanding items 3 and 4. my expectations regarding hoe much sock yarn I should buy are way too high.
6. Related to items 3, 4 and 5 above. I may be dangerously delusional...since I understand these things and still don't think this means I have too much sock yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I just had lunch- toast with mashed banana and peanut paste on it! All your talk of peanut butter has got me eating it on bread a few times recently!
Was going to have cheese- until I remembered that breakfast was cheese on toast. Oh dear- just realised that tea was going to sausages with bread! Problem is we don't have much food etc here so not much to fall back on. Maybe I will just have them with frozen vegies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My goodness, 5 precious months. Seems like yesterday when we celebrated your daughter being pregnant. That time sure went by fast for us, but perhaps not as fast for your daughter.


It was my birthday last year when they told us- and last Mothers Day they told the rest of the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I Guess only a few downloaded, so more when I can. Wish I had taken notes while on the tour but even if I don't know all the names, I had a great time.


Love the picture on the wall.
Know what you mean about taking notes- but if you stop and take notes you don't see things so what is best?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it keeps out the rats- you definitely don't need those.


David thinks most of them have gone- they are not eating much bait now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable doggie!


Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> beautiful knitting and crochet projects. so sorry the arizona move was not success. i would be inclined to stay and let the rest fend for themselves but that is just me. i hope moving back is not going to make life harder for you. do you have a pattern for your avatar blanket. it is beautiful. --- sam


As much as I would love to just stay put I need to see for myself that my GKs are not being mistreated. I love it here in AZ and I live with my sister and that is extra nice. 
I will look up the pattern for the blanket. It is crochet and I just used my scraps and leftovers without any real concern for order. As of now I have made 3 scrap blankets in order to get rid of my stash. I will start buying yarn after I get settled. ( I think this is the site for the blanket pattern. The Wavy Blanket www.stephaniegage.com ) The monster feet can be found at knitsforlife.com , they are crochet as well.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> if any of you are interested in cooking with quinoa here is the website i got the recipe from. if you join you get a free ecookbook of quinoa recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.simplyquinoa.com/free-quinoa-cookbook
> 
> Thank you for this. I have been wanting to incorporate more grains into my eating habits


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, how lovely to hear from you. Sorry you have had to go through so much during this time. Not nice that everyone left and you have no means of transportation. Hopefully, there are some busses or some form of transportation for you to get around. I'm sure this is a very difficult time for you being alone for the first time. Wishing you joy and happiness and that you will find the time while you are alone freeing.


I have been living with my sister so there is always a ride available. I am just used to having my own car. I have wonderful nieces who are happy to give me a lift as well.
Once I get to Alabama I hope to be in an area that has shopping close by and there is a good bus system for further pursuits. The doctor choosing is a whole different issue. I dislike finding a new doctor. I do not want to go back to the one I had when living there before. I also have to find a vascular doc to continue with the follow ups. Thankfully I do know a few people who I can get input from.

How lucky you are to be visiting Scotland. Definitely on my bucket list


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

here is a better site for that blanket Sam.
http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/free-crochet-patterns/lazy-waves-blanket-pattern/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We will look forward to seeing what you make with the yarn. Great that Matthew takes such an interest in picking the yarn for gifts.

I hope you have time for some rest this weekend after being sick.



pacer said:


> Was anyone from our Texas group hurt by this morning's horrible weather? I am just getting on here so I don't know if anyone has posted anything about it yet. I am still tired after being ill at the beginning of the week, but I did not have to work today. Yesterday, Matthew and I went yarn shopping. He knows to check dye lots when getting multiple skeins so now I am trying to teach him how to look at the pattern to determine how much yarn is needed. That will take a few more tries before he masters it. He is good at math. He picked out a bright orange color that I have to find a pattern to use it on. His best friend is expecting a baby and both his friend and wife love the color orange so the baby has to have something orange to wear. Makes sense to me. We also picked out some yarn for me to make a sweater with a bear on it. The pattern I have is for a brown bear and Matthew is having me using white and a cream color and make a polar bear. We also picked out yarn for a hat and for a different sweater/hat set. I guess I will be busy knitting over the next few weeks. Matthew made sure that the yarn was soft for the baby. He is so thoughtful. Once I was done looking at yarn he ventured off to check out the rest of the yarn shop's treasures. He is excited about coming to KAP again this year. He has been working on his white elephant gift for a while now. I know he will be working on his give away gift as well. He has been discussing fruits to bring as well. He loves to go fruit and vegetable shopping with me to do the trays. We are excited to be doing it in August as so much of the produce is in season.
> 
> I hope everyone is well as I have read so little of the tea party this past week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David thinks most of them have gone- they are not eating much bait now.


Relieved to hear that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you have to move out of the house while the remodel happens? Or stay put for the summer? I can't believe a year has gone by so quickly..



machriste said:


> Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I only have a small patch so can't go too many, I plant Chinese bok Choy, silverbeet, spring onion, celery, kale. I live only 2 streets from Julie so same climate. We like stir fry chicken with Veges, and of course winter means hearty soup, so the Veges are needed for it. Homegrown tastes so much better than supermarket bought.


Seems like the stuff you plant in your "winter garden" are all things I grow in summer. .I agree home grown veggies are so much better than those from the store. We eat all year from my garden but I have to can freeze or put it in the cold room. We are still eating fresh carrots, onions & potatoes put in the cold room last fall. Amazing how well they keep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been living with my sister so there is always a ride available. I am just used to having my own car. I have wonderful nieces who are happy to give me a lift as well.
> Once I get to Alabama I hope to be in an area that has shopping close by and there is a good bus system for further pursuits. The doctor choosing is a whole different issue. I dislike finding a new doctor. I do not want to go back to the one I had when living there before. I also have to find a vascular doc to continue with the follow ups. Thankfully I do know a few people who I can get input from.
> 
> How lucky you are to be visiting Scotland. Definitely on my bucket list


It's great to hear from you again, I was wondering how you were doing.
Sorry you have had such a bad year. I hope you are all better soon & life in general gets back to normal.

Great blankets & slippers. You've sure been busy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do you travel ? My gardens are a mess


Strange thing is - so is mine at present! Not due to flooding just weeds and rampant growth. It's always more fun to work in someone else's ..... So some day I might turn up. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, what a cute little dog.

Daralene, thanks for sharing al the photos.

DH came with the tractor just before supper & worked the garden. I still have to till around all the fruit trees but that sure saves lots f work.
The GKs came this evening, I think I will get them to help plant potatoes tomorrow.
I was so weary this afternoon, I didn't do much except ae a rice pudding fr supper & look at patterns on Ravelry. I started a Bridger cowl, it's the 3rd thing I've started with this ball of yarn & I'm still not sure I like it, I will do a little more before I Decide. Funny, I've heard others say sometimes a yarn has to decide what it wants to be but ive never had this happen before. 
Well, I better get some sleep, the GKs are early risers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm up for it!


IF this ever happens, Purple might be interested too as it was mentioned in the past.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> That is a lovely pattern, TNS. I can't wait to see your finished product!


You may have to wait some time! Just need to get my head in gear as the pattern instructions have been translated and I can't quite get my head around some parts - yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)
> 
> ...


 How long will you have an empty nest for or will any of the girls be staying for summer programmes if there are any
I'm thinking it will be very quiet there without them
I just thought of something did you get your contract renewed ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maybe the weather will behave now that it is May. Think it might just be May for you.
> Just checked- you've had almost 2 hours of May.
> Elizabeth is 5 months old today talking of beginning a new month.


5 months sure have gone past quickly , It feels like yesterday you were just telling us that Vicky was pregnant. Life sure has a way of moving along quickly

Kate's little Caitlin must be coming up for 1 soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> These are taken flying into Scotland.


I love these pictures Daralene , I've never thought of taking pictures from the plane wish I had


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sonja, was going to say, congrats on youngest son's exam grades, wonderful! And also so nice that you were able to enjoy a wonderful day with DS#1.


Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


He's a cute little ball of fur


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like the stuff you plant in your "winter garden" are all things I grow in summer. .I agree home grown veggies are so much better than those from the store. We eat all year from my garden but I have to can freeze or put it in the cold room. We are still eating fresh carrots, onions & potatoes put in the cold room last fall. Amazing how well they keep


Our winters up here in Auckland are nothing like yours, we get the odd frost and lots of rain and cold winds, but no snow, so we can still grow things quite well all year round. The further south you go the colder it gets, and South Island is very snowy and cold in winter in many places. 
Enjoy your yummy produce it's wonderful having such good food so handy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> 2 streets! I knew you were close but hadn't realised it was so close.


It sure was a big surprise when Julie and I met for first time that not only did our ancestors come from same place in Scotland, but we both live so close to each other. It would only take me about 10-15 minutes to walk to her house down the hill and over a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't seem like she should be that old already. ---- sam



darowil said:


> Maybe the weather will behave now that it is May. Think it might just be May for you.
> Just checked- you've had almost 2 hours of May.
> Elizabeth is 5 months old today talking of beginning a new month.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love 70° weather. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...Supposedly we will see 70-75*F by next weekend. Hopefully it won't be windy and you will be able to attend some ball games. We always love hearing how the boys have done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great painting on the wall - just beautiful. great picture of the city at night. wonder who is 'sitting' in the middle of the street? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I Guess only a few downloaded, so more when I can. Wish I had taken notes while on the tour but even if I don't know all the names, I had a great time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know that. is it a national dish or something. wonder if kate has oatmeal for breakfast every morning. i do. --- sam



darowil said:


> A day just for Daralene's DH- while she is a country known for its oatmeal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would be surprised what all i eat in a day. not today however - heidi stopped and bought me two fish sandwiches from burger king today - guess that is all i have eaten plus a ton of pop cycles which i have become addicted to. --- sam



darowil said:


> Otherwise you need to be really careful every day! Surprising how easy it is to get through knowing that the next day will be OK. And though it is almost midday all I have had so far today is breakfast- usually need morning tea. So will have lunch soon and then this afternoon chocolates I got for my birthday and some Moscato I bought yesterday. Feeling positive that it will work this time as I am going into it more positively this time than last time.
> 
> Spell check has just given me a good laugh- it doesn't recognise Moscato (why not? even sillier than not recognising Elrick Tont!). So just for interest looked to see what it wanted me to use- mosquito which is what I call Moscato. Instead of telling my family I was going to have some Moscato I would tell them I was having some mosquito.
> 
> Sam you need 2 days of doing nothing but eating!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was not very nice for them to exclude you. i would be a bit upset. --- sam



darowil said:


> Mothers Day is one that we share with you rather than the UK. That reminds me that I had a very difficult conversation with one brother the other day. Talking across half the width of a busy road doesn't make for an easy conversation. I was leaving Vicky's and he drove past and stopped at the lights. He said one sister had sent an email about Mothers Day which I didn't receive. I suspect that a number of emails excluding me may have been going around in the middle of last month and DS just continued on from these. Anyway just messaged Vicky to ask her- know she was in on them as well.
> 
> Do you get to stay there for the long break? Seems amazing that the year is almost finished. I assume your contract was renewed for the next year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of books does mcphee write? she sounds like a delightful read. --- sam



darowil said:


> Liked the daleck (sp?) dress. I don't need anything else to knit for Elizabeth but I can just see her in it.But needs to be this year or it won't fit. I'll see. For anyone going into it she actually looks like a bit like Elizabeth.
> 
> In a middle of reading a chapter by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee. She decides to check out if she is addicted to knitting. Prompted by going out to tea with her family one night and forgetting the knitting. Should she dash home without telling the others what she is doing- after all they wouldn't understand her. Until one DD informs the other 2 that clearly Mum has forgotten her knitting and is trying to decide whether to go home and get it or not- that is the reason for her strange behaviour and responses. What could she do but say no and stay put. And then spend the meal worrying about what might stop her getting back in contact with her knitting during the long walk home (6 minute walk).
> Any of you who has read her (some of you lucky people may even have heard her) will realise how funny this would have been written in her style.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alas i do not crochet. but you do do beautiful work. so sorry about the grandchildren - that should not be your responsibility. --- sam



EJS said:


> As much as I would love to just stay put I need to see for myself that my GKs are not being mistreated. I love it here in AZ and I live with my sister and that is extra nice.
> I will look up the pattern for the blanket. It is crochet and I just used my scraps and leftovers without any real concern for order. As of now I have made 3 scrap blankets in order to get rid of my stash. I will start buying yarn after I get settled. ( I think this is the site for the blanket pattern. The Wavy Blanket www.stephaniegage.com ) The monster feet can be found at knitsforlife.com , they are crochet as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks evelyn - i took a copy - heidi crochets - i keep telling her she should crochet something useful. i will give her this pattern. --- sam



EJS said:


> here is a better site for that blanket Sam.
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/free-crochet-patterns/lazy-waves-blanket-pattern/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was not very nice for them to exclude you. i would be a bit upset. --- sam


It was about my birthday present!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of books does mcphee write? she sounds like a delightful read. --- sam


She writes about knitting. She is very funny . The book I am reading now is All Wound Up. I borrow them from the library. I've just been laughing about her description of her sweaters shoved away in the back of the cupboard.

I'm not a soccer follower (football for you in the UK) but Adelaide are playing in the Grand final. a couple of minutes plus time on to go and Adelaide are up 2.1. So I'm sitting here listening to it.
Just as I posted we scored another goal so the chances of Sydney are now almost non existent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would be surprised what all i eat in a day. not today however - heidi stopped and bought me two fish sandwiches from burger king today - guess that is all i have eaten plus a ton of pop cycles which i have become addicted to. --- sam


Next time you're at the doc's --- have him check your iron level. Our DD was eating chipped ice like crazy for awhile and then found out that it's a symptom of her low iron and hemoglobin issues. Just wondering if the same could be true of popsicles?

Still hasn't been leveled out yet for DD - has had several iron transfusions and waiting for approval on a different drug for the Crohn's.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them


It's good that he felt up to going to join them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure was a big surprise when Julie and I met for first time that not only did our ancestors come from same place in Scotland, but we both live so close to each other. It would only take me about 10-15 minutes to walk to her house down the hill and over a bit.


Hadn't realised that the Scotland connection was so close as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> On the upside you will get to see more of Serena and eeermmm you get to see more of Serena :lol:
> 
> Oh I thought of another upside you get to practise your counting to 10 😄
> Sorry Cathy I couldn't resist teasing I'm sure things will work out well and hopefully it won't be for long


LOL. How true. Yes counting is good :roll: and I will get to see lots more of Serena


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RE the Haddington, I think it's sorted, but I had to rearrange the chart! If you're interested I did post a question yesterday in Main and have explained it there with some rather fuzzy pics.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401244-1.html#9037460


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Jeanette but you are right soil is very dry you need some of my mud . I tried to put a spade in one of the borders that isn't filled with water
> And nearly fell over trying to get the spade back out it just stuck and no matter how I pulled it wouldn't come back out then whoosh out it came
> Think it will be a while before I can start to dig out the weeds that are starting to grow . How come they grow and not the flowers ;-)


Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully she will find a place quickly before getting on your last nerve, Cathy.
> As Sonja said, at least you will get lots of time with Serena


 :thumbup: I hope so too. I want to KEEP my last nerve. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


After this mornings rain we ended up with a nice day. 16 here now- down to 12.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It helps that everything was cleared out before planting the bulbs last Fall. I did thin out some iris and some day lilies, but also need to thin out the hostas and get some planting done by the back window. I haven't even begun to think about the vegetables yet - we ordered plants form DGS's school project and get them next week along with an ice cream social and music program put on by the children - should be a lot of fun.


An ice cream social sounds fun. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
> I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
> I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
> Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
> ...


Lovely to have you joining us. Yum that earthquake cake sounds good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


Yes mud and now more rain this morning . We haven't hit higher than 8c all this week , it's 4c at the moment . On the plus side everywhere is beautiful and green apart from my borders which I'm thinking of turning into water features :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A day just for Daralene's DH- while she is a country known for its oatmeal.


That is rather amazing. Thanks for bringing that to my attention and thanks Sam for posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, your garden looks lovely! I'm afraid I will have missed all my Spring flowers and flowering trees this year but the trees are in blossom here in Scotland.

I had imagined that after the bus tour I would be going back to all of the places and taking better photos, but it isn't happening. My photos are all from inside the bus with glass reflections, which made for some interesting photos. Didn't sleep last night till 4am and will be going to the Glasgow concert tonight, so will see if I can get some shut-eye during the day so I don't fall asleep in the concert tonight. :shock: :XD: :XD: That wouldn't make a good impression.

Glad to hear Mel is ok but too bad about Gage having the flu all week. I hope they are feeling ok about their move but I'm sure it isn't easy. Big Hugs for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hadn't realised that the Scotland connection was so close as well.


That is how come we got talking, and then Fan found the Tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I got to see McPhee in person. I laughed so hard. She is the one that told me, well about 300 or so of us, that knitting can take you to the same state of relaxation as a Bhuddist Monk. Of course that is doing simple repetitive knitting, not lace, however I do believe doing lace and complicated patterns can keep our brains sharp. Can just picture her at that dinner and her distracted responses. Her books are so funny. I know you will have some good laughs and probably identify with her at times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


We were 20, last time I looked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> other projects.....my avatar pic is the blanket for Mr. C


Welcome back, sorry to hear that you have had family issues.

Gorgeous photos of grandkids and lovely work you have been doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes mud and now more rain this morning . We haven't hit higher than 8c all this week , it's 4c at the moment . On the plus side everywhere is beautiful and green apart from my borders which I'm thinking of turning into water features :lol:


DH will be heading back from near your area in a few minutes. He stayed at Gateshead. Not sure if that is the name of a village or the hotel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a British Party Political Broadcast, it is funny and serious at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thinking of Russian names reminded me of a Russian friend of mine with an English husband with a very warped sense of humour. He named their Golden Retriever Koschka, which is Russian for cat!!
> 
> At least when calling Koschka not many people would know what you were saying!
> Koscka looks like it should sound nice. If my Russian friend wasn't in Russia right now I would ask her to pronounce it for me. But I suspect I would forget by the time she gets back.


Too Funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> why does she only have 2-1/2 weeks? i bet i would have some house rules if she does move in with you. does she work that she could afford another place of her own? --- sam


Well, the unit that she is in with her friend is getting sold and they were given FOUR months notice of this and clearly havent done anything about it till a couple of weeks ago. :roll: Yes I have house rules... that is normally the biggest problem with her and myself... she doesnt like them!
Ha ha ha..... work? No Sam, but she does get single mother payments and if she had a place she would also get rent assistance so yes she could afford it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH will be heading back from near your area in a few minutes. He stayed at Gateshead. Not sure if that is the name of a village or the hotel.


Gateshead is a town but is only separated from Newcastle by the river Tyne which takes about 1 minute to cross using one of the 7 bridges that span between them . Wonder if they managed to see the Angel of the north ?
Definitely saw the sage building as you can't miss that crossing from Gateshead to Newcastle


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I don't have the name of the statue. Sadly, I couldn't take notes and photos at the same time. Thought I would remember a few things at least and that I would get back down there and have the plaque to see in the photo, but that isn't happening. There are many famous and accomplished Scottish people throughout history that have made huge contributions to society, medicine, science, etc. Not sure what the day will bring today, but with no sleep last night, don't think I will be out much today. The tour we are taking after DH's work will include Glasgow, so I might very well find out then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


Adorable. Love seeing the dogs on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugar sugar, glad your mom is doing better with not needing the drugs. What an adorable dog you have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mothers Day is one that we share with you rather than the UK. That reminds me that I had a very difficult conversation with one brother the other day. Talking across half the width of a busy road doesn't make for an easy conversation. I was leaving Vicky's and he drove past and stopped at the lights. He said one sister had sent an email about Mothers Day which I didn't receive. I suspect that a number of emails excluding me may have been going around in the middle of last month and DS just continued on from these. Anyway just messaged Vicky to ask her- know she was in on them as well.
> 
> Do you get to stay there for the long break? Seems amazing that the year is almost finished. I assume your contract was renewed for the next year.


That is not nice to feel left out and I wouldn't be happy either. I'm hoping it was accidental and once it was sent the same one was used each time again, not realizing your name wasn't there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


Beautiful shot of Auckland and of the sweet Princess Charlotte. She will be a beauty for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got some photos downloaded from the phone through iCloud. I don't know how to do it, just happened automatically tonight. I thought this church was so impressive as we approached it.


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing your photos with us.... keep enjoying. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


Aaaww soooo cute!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just remembered that today is 81brighteyes' birthday.

Happy birthday to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them


I am glad he was well enough to go away for the birthday weekend. Lovely to stay in a lodge in the country.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was about my birthday present!


LOL. Well thats alright then.  :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Gateshead is a town but is only separated from Newcastle by the river Tyne which takes about 1 minute to cross using one of the 7 bridges that span between them . Wonder if they managed to see the Angel of the north ?
> Definitely saw the sage building as you can't miss that crossing from Gateshead to Newcastle


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I got to see McPhee in person. I laughed so hard. She is the one that told me, well about 300 or so of us, that knitting can take you to the same state of relaxation as a Bhuddist Monk. Of course that is doing simple repetitive knitting, not lace, however I do believe doing lace and complicated patterns can keep our brains sharp. Can just picture her at that dinner and her distracted responses. Her books are so funny. I know you will have some good laughs and probably identify with her at times.


Many times I have identified with her- and in any other books of hers I have read. I thought she would great to listen to.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> what a great painting on the wall - just beautiful. great picture of the city at night. wonder who is 'sitting' in the middle of the street? --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> After this mornings rain we ended up with a nice day. 16 here now- down to 12.


I think we are having sunshine again tomorrow.... today was very windy and cold and overcast here. A taste of Winter. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes mud and now more rain this morning . We haven't hit higher than 8c all this week , it's 4c at the moment . On the plus side everywhere is beautiful and green apart from my borders which I'm thinking of turning into water features :lol:


Golly! :shock: But I must admit I love green grass.  And its 8c here now at 9pm and I have heater on and dressing gown over me. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is not nice to feel left out and I wouldn't be happy either. I'm hoping it was accidental and once it was sent the same one was used each time again, not realizing your name wasn't there.


I should have imade t clear that I know there was one going around about my birthday present which for some reason I was left off. :-D :-D :-D 
So I didn't feel left out- just that I suspect DS didn't think of the fact that I wasn't actually on the first one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


I just saw that photo of her on fb... isnt she gorgeous!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just remembered that today is 81brighteyes' birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the sun pic, and isn't she a lovely sweet girl? Thanks, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad he was well enough to go away for the birthday weekend. Lovely to stay in a lodge in the country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The angel is lovely - is it wood? And isn't the Sage building so unexpected in that countryside? Very interesting, though. Thank you, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


Lovely pictures Julie . Wonder if this will be the pattern everyone will be wanting to knit this month


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> The angel is lovely - is it wood? And isn't the Sage building so unexpected in that countryside? Very interesting, though. Thank you, Sonja.


No it's metal gone rusty but that's what was intended. It's become a part of the north with lots of tourists visiting when they are in the area .only thing if you want to get up close to it . There is a hill to get up first


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just after I posted that things were settling down for Mel, she posted that a friend had just passed away yesterday. He had just recently bee diagnosed with Al's according to Mel. I suspect that she will have another challenging week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is very striking.


Swedenme said:


> No it's metal gone rusty but that's what was intended. It's become a part of the north with lots of tourists visiting when they are in the area .only thing if you want to get up close to it . There is a hill to get up first


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from another gray day in Chicagoland. Just made breakfast of hash brown potatoes with chives and parsley and some fresh scrambled eggs...Turns out that DD's boyfriend (fairly new - been dating about 3 mos. and just recently met my DH - I've yet to meet him) is a former farm boy from Southern Illinois and his parents were up for a visit and brought fresh eggs - she would never eat that many so she shared with us. Bright yellow yollks -- nice treat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another gray day in Chicagoland. Just made breakfast of hash brown potatoes with chives and parsley and some fresh scrambled eggs...Turns out that DD's boyfriend (fairly new - been dating about 3 mos. and just recently met my DH - I've yet to meet him) is a former farm boy from Southern Illinois and his parents were up for a visit and brought fresh eggs - she would never eat that many so she shared with us. Bright yellow yollks -- nice treat.


YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...

This is basically what we can get here....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just remembered that today is 81brighteyes' birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...
> 
> This is basically what we can get here....


Our hash browns are the same as the UK. Might it be easier to grate them frozen or just slightly thawed?

And I'm off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just after I posted that things were settling down for Mel, she posted that a friend had just passed away yesterday. He had just recently bee diagnosed with Al's according to Mel. I suspect that she will have another challenging week.


Thats not good- for his family or Mel as tries to get her life sorted out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our hash browns are the same as the UK. Might it be easier to grate them frozen or just slightly thawed?


 :thumbup: mmm. The recipe looked pretty good. I bookmarked it... kind of a potato omelette thingy. Will let you all know how it goes if I try it.
It was an American recipe.... I assume hash browns are the same everywhere......?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, you're already up to page 26 and I'm just getting here. Just finished last week's and am now off to have a shower and breakfast. Will be back later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

EJS said:
 

> and for the new GD


I'm sorry things did not work out 
Welcome back EJS. What a wonderful array of knitting and crochet projects you have been doing. I'm sorry things did not work out as you had hoped. Hopefully when you get to rejoin your family things will work out for you. In the meantime we are all here to give you any support you may need.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> My prayers go out to all of you with health issues. No one ever told me of the consequences of growing older. Some days are better than others granted; but I need sunshine. Oh my, rain is predicted for tomorrow if it doesn't get too cold. I found another Chicken in the coop today who had their goodbyes in the night sometime. It looks like she fell off her perch. I hope that it was painless for her.
> Went to local feed store today to order 6 more Buffs. They are a hardy dual breed . Then I decided if they had orphans next week,I would adopt 6 girls any breed. I guess I have a soft heart today after reading all of the KTP and mail from my friends. Every day should be "soft Heart Day". I am glad that the celebrations were listed. There is much to celebrate every day. M-E


Sorry to hear you've lost another chicken. Glad you've decided to get some more to boost your flock. I enjoy looking after my DDs chickens when they go away, they're down to only three now having lost a few over the last couple of years to illness or the fox. I'd love to have some of my own but who would look after mine when I'm away?! Probably best not anyway as they seem to have quite a short lifespan and I would get too attached to them and then be upset when one dies. I do love the way they all seem to develop their own characters though. Keep posting the stories about yours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)
> 
> ...


Cant believe you've been there a year already. I'm so glad it all worked out so well after your understandable trepidation at the beginning. Have they renewed your contract for another year? I'm sure they will - if that's what you want. Have a wonderful Mothers day with your own daughter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got some photos downloaded from the phone through iCloud. I don't know how to do it, just happened automatically tonight. I thought this church was so impressive as we approached it.


I'm loving your pictures of Glasgow Daralene. I'm so pleased you're having a good time up there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


He's such a cute little chap.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them[/quote
> 
> Great to hear that DS is well enough to get away for the weekend.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The EarthQuake Cake 
was off the internet and quite simple.
Grease 9x13 pan and sprinkle with 1 C. coconut
 1/2 C. chopped pecans.
Mix: 1 chocolate cake mix
1/2 C oil
1 + 1/3 C water
3 fresh eggs.
Pour over coconut & nuts.
Mix: 1/2 C melted butter
8 oz cream cheese
2 C pwd sugar (frosting sugar)
1 tsp vanilla.
Plop cheese mixture all over cake mix and then swirl in with a knife.(marbled)
cover entire cake with 1 cup semi sweet chocolate chips.
Bake at 350 degrees for 45-55 minutes.
It is wonderful hot or cold and bad for those wishing to lose weight.
Delicious with mint chocolate chip ice cream.
This week I'll pick up the mixed berries and make the cobbler. I'm sure it will be just as tasty and far better for us.
Hello from cold sunny Maine this morning. Will need many cups of tea today and a fire in the stove to take away the chill and dampness. Rain is predicted for later. 
Going to finish a pincushion that is a sample for a class on Thursday.
Working on some long I-Cord for a felted purse and getting ready for a 3 day advance starting Friday. I need to make up kits of thing to work on while away. It will be a great break from caregiving 24-7. DD, DSIL and 2 GDs who live here temp. will watch their Dad/PaPa and the Chickens. Have a great day where ever you are. I take it People come from the West and South and Britain & Scotland to KTP table . Good to meet you and I may be able to pick up on this in a while. My DH is so happy to see me use my MacBook Air that he gave me 3 Christmases ago. I'm just learning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

81Brighteyes, have a wonderful birthday.
Sonja, glad DS felt well enough to go away for weekend.
Craft has set in but loved the colorful crochet blanket.
Love all the pics.
Kaye, Gizmo is adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful shot of Auckland and of the sweet Princess Charlotte. She will be a beauty for sure.


Thank you, and she just needs not take after her Grandfather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just remembered that today is 81brighteyes' birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And from me- is she in with the birthday list, I failed to notice her if she is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw that photo of her on fb... isnt she gorgeous!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love the sun pic, and isn't she a lovely sweet girl? Thanks, Julie.


Thanks, April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie . Wonder if this will be the pattern everyone will be wanting to knit this month


The trolley she is pushing, with the counting or alphabet blocks will probably sell out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our hash browns are the same as the UK. Might it be easier to grate them frozen or just slightly thawed?
> 
> And I'm off to bed.


Would it matter if you just grated in a raw or cooked potato, ? Rookie are you able to assist here?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...
> 
> This is basically what we can get here....


Recipes can be deceiving and the labels -- depending on where in the USA, hash browns can be shredded, diced, cottage style, patties, etc. They're all processed potato products so i think would be interchangeable depending on how they are to be prepared. I would think the patties could be used instead of the shredded...you may need to have them thawed and spread apart depending on whether they're to be a crispy topping or part of the dish as in frittata.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them


I hope he is well enough to enjoy himself, sounds like a nice place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


It has really dried up here & already people are worrying about it being too dry, particularly southern Alberta where they have had no so now for a couple if month already.
We are to get up to 28C/82F later this week, that's really hot for this early.
Our trees even have a touch of green so it seems the leavesmwill be out a couple of weeks early.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes mud and now more rain this morning . We haven't hit higher than 8c all this week , it's 4c at the moment . On the plus side everywhere is beautiful and green apart from my borders which I'm thinking of turning into water features :lol:


You could always say it's a mote to keep out the rifraf :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Darowil. I will try doing it this way once I start.



darowil said:


> I do my own thing- pick very low calorie options. Yesterday I just had my normal breakfast and then an early evening meal of a left over meal that needed eating (no idea how many calories). Have used recipes from these books as well.
> Kate just has one meal in the evening. I've been having 5 small lots but yesterday worked really well so might try it again to see how it goes. Drink plenty-it really does make a difference. Yesterday I was hungry and had my coffee with me so drank that (and when made with mainly water it has near enough to no calories).
> And what I find best is that you can think well tomorrow I can eat what I want. The time I did it really well I found I was eating reasonably on the eating days as well simply because I wanted to. So you only feel compelled to watch your eating on 2 days a week rather than 7.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loving all the pictures you've been able to post. What a wonderful experience you are having.



Cashmeregma said:


> I Guess only a few downloaded, so more when I can. Wish I had taken notes while on the tour but even if I don't know all the names, I had a great time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gizmo is so cute. Especially love the second one; it should be your avatar!



Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just googled her books and wow what a colletion. Which would you recommend? I'd like to check her writing out.



darowil said:


> Liked the daleck (sp?) dress. I don't need anything else to knit for Elizabeth but I can just see her in it.But needs to be this year or it won't fit. I'll see. For anyone going into it she actually looks like a bit like Elizabeth.
> 
> In a middle of reading a chapter by Stephanie Pearl-McPhee. She decides to check out if she is addicted to knitting. Prompted by going out to tea with her family one night and forgetting the knitting. Should she dash home without telling the others what she is doing- after all they wouldn't understand her. Until one DD informs the other 2 that clearly Mum has forgotten her knitting and is trying to decide whether to go home and get it or not- that is the reason for her strange behaviour and responses. What could she do but say no and stay put. And then spend the meal worrying about what might stop her getting back in contact with her knitting during the long walk home (6 minute walk).
> Any of you who has read her (some of you lucky people may even have heard her) will realise how funny this would have been written in her style.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for posting the recipe for the Earthquake Cake! 
I also have a MacBook Air and love it. 
Used to have pygmy goats and chickens; would LOVE to get both again. Your place sounds great. I live on a a bit over 3 1/2 acres also. We used to do a very large garden but now just a small one. Our house is abt. 150 years old and was built by my husband's great grandfather (or maybe it was great-great grandfather....can't remember right now. Just a big old farm house but I love it. Athens where we live also has quite a diverse culture and lots of craft associations but then it also is the home of the University of Georgia which is quite large. I've lived here most of my life and was born here as was my husband.



Pearls Girls said:


> The EarthQuake Cake
> was off the internet and quite simple.
> Grease 9x13 pan and sprinkle with 1 C. coconut
> 1/2 C. chopped pecans.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

81BrightEyes hope your birthday is extra special!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Sonia, I close the house on May 15, and the girls return for fall semester Aug. 23. No girls stay over the summer, and this one wouldn't work even if they could because of the remodeling. There will be some House moms staying thru the summer and some go away. I hope to go North to my daughter's lake place on Thursdays and drive back Tuesday ams to be at with at noon.

Kaye, Little Gizmo is adorable!

Have a very happy birthday Angelam.&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL .....off to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Today is the day they are supposed to come to a decision about the water, hoping someone will finally take a more responsible attitude towards telling me what I owe!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really great recipes Sam. I can feel myself blowing up like a balloon. Your past openings have always been great.. don't put yourself down. Have fun at the local yarn shop.

Ladies, thanks again for the summary. Will be reading in between preparing dinner for my bro and SIL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hi Sonia, I close the house on May 15, and the girls return for fall semester Aug. 23. No girls stay over the summer, and this one wouldn't work even if they could because of the remodeling. There will be some House moms staying thru the summer and some go away. I hope to go North to my daughter's lake place on Thursdays and drive back Tuesday ams to be at with at noon.
> 
> Kaye, Little Gizmo is adorable!
> 
> Have a very happy birthday Angelam.☺


Thanks machriste, but my birthday is in January!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks machriste, but my birthday is in January!!


Oops! Have a nice day then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam.....re your comment about earlier recipe posts....you are being your own worst critic. I've *always* loved your posts whether it's the recipes or just chatter. You are what has made the KTP an excellent place to drop in. Thank you. Also congratulation on the coming new Great Grand baby.
> 
> Have copied and saved several of the recipes....really want to give the cauliflower bread sticks a go; perhaps this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes and chat, Sam. Sometimes the little things are the most annoying in every day life, we all get like that, sometimes.
> Thanks also ladies for the update.
> My sister saw the radiologist today and she said she is happy with my sisters progress. She has only four more treatments and will be so pleased to be finished with it., especially the travelling. Still early days so please keep her in your prayers, thank you. All needing them are in mine.


Good news for your sister. I'm sure she'll be glad to see the end of the treatments.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> I was supposed to meet my eldest for lunch today but he got involved in something ar work. However he brought some shopping for me to save me going out in the strange weather here today. We had snow, hail, rain, thunder, lightning, strong winds, grey sky, black clouds, beautiful sunshine and bitter cold! We are confused. It's a bank holiday weekend so we are expecting lousy weather and it looks like that's what we will be getting. I also got some lovely fresh baked cookies from him, so will stay home and enjoy them.


Your weather sounds horrible. How nice of your son to do some shopping for you. Very thoughtful of him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Pearl's Girls is the group out back in the coop and pen started w/12. 2 died overnight, 1 died over the winter. Now only 9 girls. Some, I think have never laid eggs in 2 years. I want to get 6 more this spring and some will go to auction. They are all pretty 2 RI reds,2 silver Wyandotte, 2 buff Orpington,2 Plymouth rock and 1 Easter Egger left. I lost 3 other Easter Eggers. They are not a breed but "mutts". Some of the "girls' ride the back of others. I can't have roosters. Live in a 1700's house with 3.5 A.
> It is my retirement dream and mini homestead.
> I quilt, Sew, knit, and everything else. We are getting ready to garden(at least the rototiller is at the tune up shop). Intend to clear a meadow on the ridge for an orchard. When the leaves are off the trees, we have a nice view of the Atlantic. and 5 min. walk to edge.
> Tired, re-tired but not exhausted or ready for a box. I am a care-giver for DH.


Sounds like you have a "coop" full of girls. I'm thinking you are one busy lady. Hugs to you as a care-giver to DH.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you have a "coop" full of girls. I'm thinking you are one busy lady. Hugs to you as a care-giver to DH.


Thank you.

Just out of curiosity how long has the KTP been running. I hope no one runs out of Tea.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...
> 
> This is basically what we can get here....


You can use fresh potatoes, Cathy, and just shred them into a bowl of water. Drain and squeeze as dry as you can or use paper towels to squeeze them dry. Fry them immediately to brown when you've flattened them into your skillet with some oil of your choice and amount. Season and turn when crispy and brown on the underside. Cook until brown on the bottom and serve. That should give you enough to manage them, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And from me- is she in with the birthday list, I failed to notice her if she is?


She is right at the beginning, Julie--first on the list for 1 May.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Does any body else on here who watches blacklist think like me that the last few episodes have been a load of rubbish .thank goodness I can still rely on Johnny Lee Miller and elementary for some entertainment . All the ones I like here have finished . We don't have like America were they run for weeks and week . Here they make roughly 4 episodes then disappear for a year


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: mmm. The recipe looked pretty good. I bookmarked it... kind of a potato omelette thingy. Will let you all know how it goes if I try it.
> It was an American recipe.... I assume hash browns are the same everywhere......?


Cathy, hash browns in the US are shredded into thin, longer slivers and can be made from raw potatoes. They cook rather quickly. Try Google for more info.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how long has the KTP been running. I hope no one runs out of Tea.


I joined the Tea Party in mid-January 2011. Not until some months ago that I realized that it was only just beginning then. So we are about half way through the fifth year of meeting around the tea table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...
> 
> This is basically what we can get here....


You could just shred a raw potatoe, fry it til crispy & use that. That's what I often use.

Edit, I see Ohio Joy. As told you the same thing, I should have read til the end to comment comment but then I forget :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Oops! Have a nice day then.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.
I hope you enjoy your weekend away, good thst your family help with the care so you get a break once in a while. 24/7 is just too much.

We're glad you've joined us.



Pearls Girls said:


> The EarthQuake Cake
> was off the internet and quite simple.
> Grease 9x13 pan and sprinkle with 1 C. coconut
> 1/2 C. chopped pecans.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 1 May '16

Today is New Home Owners Day. If youve recently taken the plunge and purchased a house, New Home Owners Day is the perfect time to celebrate your new home! This is your day to forget the stresses of the whole process and bask in your accomplishments.

Even better, why not schedule your housewarming for the occasion? Invite all of your friends and family to enjoy your new home, and fill it with their laughter and their warmth.

New Home Owners Day is also a great time to reflect on how far youve come on your home-buying journey, and how far you can still go. You could look back on completed household projects or draw up some plans for new improvements. You might find that just re-arranging your current furniture can completely alter the look of your home!

Whichever way you choose to spend New Home Owners Day, tell us all about it in the comment section!

Today is Lei Day. The most common festivities on Lei Day are hula, lei making demonstrations and contests, and the crowning of the Lei Queen and her court. What better way to celebrate Lei Day than by booking a trip to one of Hawaiis many resorts!

Each island has its own Lei, traditional to each made with flowers, fruit and vines found on that island. Hawaiis Lei is the Lehua, made from blossoms of Ohi, a Lehua tree which grows on the slopes of the Volcano.

History
Officially made a holiday in 1929, and continues to date. The record for the worlds longest Lei was set at the 81st celebration of Lei Day in 2008. Unofficially the Lei measured more than a mile in length.

Today is School Principles Day. Along with lawyers and bankers, school principals are in a small group of jobs whose holders are often hated and only rarely appreciated. That should change on School Principals Day, the origin of which is unknown but can probably be credited to teachers unions!

Though the job title varies between countries (School Principal is used in North America, while Head Teacher is preferred in the UK, for example) every school has to have a boss. Schools are like small businesses, with hundreds of customers (students) and dozens of staff (teachers, receptionists, cleaners and so on) and making it all run smoothly is the job of the Principal. Its especially difficult if the kids are trouble-makers or the parents arent happy. Principals have varying responsibilities, from teacher evaluations to dealing with serious discipline issues, but at its heart their job is about providing the best environment for kids to learn.

Today is Executive Coaching Day. While many of us may be unaware of the event known as Executive Coaching Day, it is indeed quite an important one. This rather unofficial holiday was created to recognise and improve the talent of those behind the scenes coaches that have allowed countless executives and employees to rise to the top of the food chain in their respective industries.

This day was founded on the premise that while coaches of professional athletes and actors have been celebrated, there has been little thanks given to professional motivators that have been responsible for creating truly unique businessmen and women.

Usually held in the beginning of May, this holiday is meant to applaud those leaders that have gone above and beyond their corporate call of duty and have provided guidance to some of the brightest minds in the world of corporate enterprise. After all, does it not make sense to celebrate the efforts of a few that have helped the many!

Today is Mother Goose Day. Mother Goose Day is a celebration of classic nursery rhymes of long ago, that are quickly passing into the realms of history. Established in 1987, Mother Goose Day aims to promote pre-school reading and learning via nursery rhymes, and it is acknowledged across many cities, by establishments such as kindergartens, junior schools, cereal makers, libraries and care homes.

There are various ways for adults and children to enjoy Mother Goose Day. Make a list of your favourite nursery rhymes, or try writing a rhyme yourself. Choose one of the nursery rhymes and act it out, or draw pictures to illustrate it. Alternatively, you can use printed colouring pages, and fill them in. You can also watch videos of nursery rhymes and sing along with the songs. Groups of children can also recite popular nursery rhymes, with everyone taking a turn to deliver a line. However you celebrate, enjoy the day.

The month of May is Lyme Disease Awareness Month. Lyme disease is a potentially life-altering illness that is caused by bacteria transmitted from the bite of a tick. Unfortunately, the incidence of Lyme Disease is on the rise throughout the Western Hemisphere, as tick populations are expanding due to climate change. To combat this spread, many people participate in Lyme Disease Awareness Month, and help educate the public about the symptoms and cause of Lyme Disease. Many regions and municipalities organize events and fundraisers to raise funds for research, and people wear green ribbons or replace their porch lights with green bulbs.

It is important to educate people about Lyme Disease, because it is often misdiagnosed. Early symptoms can include a rash, fever, headaches and fatigue. If the disease is left untreated, it can result in joint and heart problems, chronic pain, and cognitive problems such as difficulties concentrating or remembering things. As with many diseases, treatment is more effective if Lyme Disease is diagnosed early.

May is also Photo Month. Digital cameras, instant printing and powerful software has made photography widely available and accessible; some cameras on mobile phones have more power than commercial cameras from less than a decade ago, and the pace of improvement continues. Photo Month encourages you to use all of this technology and power, and to take some incredible photographs.

May is also Get Caught Reading Month. What do The Rugrats, Spiderman, Don King and Keira Knightly have in common?

They are all among the famous faces that have been caught reading their favourite publications for Get Caught Reading Month. In fact, you would be amazed who has been caught reading.

Get Caught Reading Month began in 1999 as a way to remind people of all ages how much fun it is to read for pleasure, whether it is the classics, chick-lit, the latest thriller, or just your favourite magazine or the sports pages.

Exposure to language at a young age has been scientifically proven to stimulate brain growth in children, and that children who have regularly been read to have a large advantage over their peers by the time they start school.

What further reason could you need to rediscover your love of reading? Go on, crack open a book and Get Caught Reading.

May is also Hamburger Month. Wheres the beef? Theres plenty of it around all through Hamburger Month, along with buns, cheese, fries and pickles! While many other popular menu choices have a special day devoted to them, this fast food favourite gets a whole month of celebration.

Nobody seems to be certain when this meaty month was first launched. However, it is sponsored by White Castle, the oldest hamburger chain in the US, and supported by other chains and independent burger bars. All kinds of special events are organised each year to mark the occasion, including burger tastings, food festivals, giveaways and even a burger battle between rival chefs in Riverwalk Fort Lauderdale.

The perfect way to celebrate Burger Month, though, is to throw your own party. There are many sizzling burger recipes to choose from, including healthy choices like turkey or veggie burgers as well as the classic beef version, so get grilling now.

The Perfect Burger By CountryLady

Here are the ingredients & the instructions to make the perfect burger! Although it may not be the healthiest, use medium ground beef for moistness & flavour. The leaner varieties produce burgers that are drier with a denser, tighter texture. Don't use previously frozen meat as juices are lost during defrosting. If making ahead, cover with plastic wrap & refrigerate for no more than a day. Enjoy!

TOTAL TIME: 30mins
PREP: 15 MINS
COOK: 15 MINS
Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

BURGER

1 egg
1 teaspoon mustard (regular or Dijon)
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 small onion, finely grated
1 clove garlic, minced
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
1⁄2 teaspoon pepper
1 lb medium ground beef

FLAVOUR PERK STIR-INS

1 tablespoon creamy caesar salad dressing or 1 tablespoon Greek salad dressing
1 tablespoon chopped sun-dried tomato
1 tablespoon sour cream or 1 tablespoon yoghurt
1 tablespoon grated fresh lemon rind or 1 tablespoon lime rind
1 tablespoon grated gingerroot
1 tablespoon ketchup or 1 tablespoon barbecue sauce
1 teaspoon lemon pepper
1 teaspoon curry powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano or 1 teaspoon dried thyme or 1 teaspoon dried rosemary
1 tablespoon fresh herb
2 teaspoons cajun seasoning
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1 teaspoon teriyaki sauce or 1 teaspoon hoisin sauce
1 fresh jalapenos or 1 pickled jalapeno pepper, chopped

DIRECTIONS

1. Lightly oil grill& heat BBQ to medium.

2. Whisk egg in a bowl& add next 6 ingredients.

3. Add any of the stir-ins that appeal to you.

4. Crumble in beef& using your hands or a fork, gently mix together.

5. Handle the meat as little as possible  the more you work it, the tougher it gets.

6. Gently shape (dont firmly press) mixture into burgers about ¾ inch thick.

7. Using your thumb, make a shallow depression in the centre of each burger to prevent puffing up during cooking.

8. Place burgers on the grill, close lid& BBQ until NO LONGER PINK INSIDE, turning once, about 6  8 minutes per side.

9. An instant read thermometer should read 160F.

10. Don't abuse your burgers by pressing with a spatula, pricking with a fork or turning frequently as precious juices will be lost!

11. Tuck into a warm crusty bun& add your favourite toppings.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (219 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 4 - AMOUNT PER SERVING: % DAILY VALUE: Calories 320.4 - Calories from Fat 200; 63% - Total Fat 22.3 g; 34% - Saturated Fat 7.9 g; 39% - Cholesterol 126.6 mg; 42% - Sodium 575.5 mg; 23% - Total Carbohydrate 5.5 g; 1% - Dietary Fiber 1.1 g; 4% - Sugars 2.8 g; 11% - Protein 23.6 g; 47%

http://www.food.com/recipe/the-perfect-burger-92021

May is also Barbecue Month. Barbecue Month (or Barbeque Month) encourages you to take advantage of the sunny weather and to go outside and get cooking on the open grill.

Bacon Pineapple Chicken Kabobs Recipe by Daring Gourmet

Pineapple, chicken and veggies interwoven with strips of smoky bacon and slathered with a sweet and sticky Hawaiian sauce. These skewers are simply SINFUL!

Prep Time: 20 min
Total Time: 35 min
Servings 6

INGREDIENTS

2 large boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 2 pounds)
1 large pineapple, cut into 1 1/2 inch chunks
2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces 
1 large onion, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces
12 strips of thick cut bacon

FOR THE HAWAIIAN SAUCE:

1 1/2 cups pineapple juice
1 ½ tablespoons cornstarch
½ cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
½ teaspoon salt 
6 long skewers

DIRECTIONS

To make the Hawaiian sauce:

1. Combine all ingredients in a medium saucepan and stir until the cornstarch is dissolved.

2. Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce the heat to medium and simmer for 2 minutes.

3. Set-aside until ready to use.

Thread the skewers:

1. Weave the bacon around each piece of chicken and pineapple.

2. Stick the bell pepper and onion together and weave the bacon around both of those.

NOTE: You'll need two strips of bacon per skewer if using 4 pieces of chicken and 3 pieces each of pineapple, bell pepper and onion.

3. Brush some olive or vegetable oil evenly over each kabob.

Preheat the grill to medium high.

1. Grill the kabobs for 10-15, turning a couple of times, until done.

2. Slather with hot Hawaiian sauce and serve immediately.

For more scandalously delicious eats, visit Kimberly's recipe blog, The Daring Gourmet!

TIPS : If using wooden skewers, soak them for at least 20 minutes in water before using.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/bacon-pineapple-chicken-kabobs

Today is also May Day

..Let the winds lift your banners from far lands
With a message of strife and of hope:
Raise the Maypole aloft with its garlands
That gathers your cause in its scope....

...Stand fast, then, Oh Workers, your ground,
Together pull, strong and united:
Link your hands like a chain the world round,
If you will that your hopes be requited.

When the World's Workers, sisters and brothers,
Shall build, in the new coming years,
A lair house of lifenot for others,
For the earth and its fulness is theirs.

Walter Crane, The Workers' Maypole, 1894

May Day (May, 1)

Celebrated by workers around the world as an expression of their international solidarity and shared political aspirations for freedom.

History: The first of May was originally celebrated by pagans throughout Europe as the beginning of summer, which was recognised as a day of fertility (both for the first spring planting and sexual intercourse). A maypole was oftentimes erected for young women and men to dance around and entwine the ribbons they carried with one another to find a mate... at least for the night. The ancient Celts and Saxons celebrated the day as Beltane, the day of fire, in honor of the god of the sun; beginning their celebrations at midnight; soon acquiring the label Walpurgisnacht, or night of the witches.

Persecution of May Day began as early as the 1600s; in 1644 the British Parliament banned its practice as immoral, with the Church bringing its full force to bear across the spectrum. Governments throughout Europe were largely ineffective in outlawing these celebrations, and thus the Church took a different approach  it attempted to assimilate the festivities by naming Saints days on the first of May. These efforts led to the destruction of May Day in some places, but the traditions and customs of May Day continued to remain strong throughout much of the peasantry of Europe, whose ties to one another and nature were far stronger than their ties to the ruling class and its religion. Celebrations became increasingly festive, especially at night when huge feasts, song, dance and free love were practiced throughout the night.

After the revolutions of capitalism, the roots and principles of the tradition survived to various extents, with workers across Europe celebrating the first of May as the coming of spring and a day of sexual fertility. Most mythical and religious sentiments faded away, but the spirit of the festival in expressing the love of nature and one another gained strength.

Haymarket massacre: In 1884, the U.S. Federation of Organized Trade and Labor Unions had passed a law declaring that, as of May 1, 1886, an eight hour workday would be the full and legal workday for all U.S. workers  the ruling class had that much time to recognise this new law and put it into effect.

The owners refused.

On May 1, 1886, workers took to the streets in a general strike throughout the entire country to force the ruling class to recognise the eight-hour working day. Over 350,000 workers across the country directly participated in the general strike, with hundreds of thousands of workers joining the marches as best they could.

In what they would later call the Haymarket riots, during the continuing strike action on May third in Chicago, the heart of the U.S. labor movement, the Chicago police opened fire on the unarmed striking workers at the McCormick Reaper Works, killing six workers and wounding untold numbers. An uproar across the nation resounded against the government and its police brutality, with workers' protest rallies and demonstrations throughout the nation set to assemble on the following day.

On May 4, Chicago members of the anarchist IWPA (International Working Peoples' Association) organized a rally of several thousand workers at Haymarket Square to protest the continuing police brutality against striking workers on the South Side. As the last speaker finished his remarks that rainy evening, with only 200 of the most dedicated workers remaining at the rally, 180 armed police marched forward and demanded the workers to disperse. Then, deep within the police ranks, a bomb exploded, killing seven cops. The police opened fire on the unarmed workers  the number of workers wounded and killed by the cops is unknown to this day. Eight anarchists were arrested on charges of "inciting riot" and murder. The retaliation of the government was enormous in the days to follow, filling every newspaper with accusations, completely drowning the government murders and brutality of days past.

Eight workers were convicted as anarchists, were convicted of murder, and were convicted of inciting a riot. Only one of the eight men accused was present at the protest, and he was attempting to address the crowd when the bomb went off. In one of the greatest show trials in the history of the working-class movement no evidence was ever produced to uphold the accusations, though all eight were convicted as guilty. Four of the prisoners  Albert Parsons, August Spies, George Engel and Adolph Fisher  were executed, Louis Lingg committed suicide, and the three remaining were pardoned due to immense working class upheaval in 1893.

On May 1, 1890, in accordance with the decision of the Paris Congress (July 1889) of the Second International to commemorate the Haymarket martyrs, mass demonstrations and strikes were held throughout Europe and America. The workers put forward the demands for an 8 hour woring day, better health conditions, and further demands set forth by the International Association of Workers. The red flag was here created as the symbol that would always remind us of the blood that the working-class has bleed, and continues to bleed, under the oppressive reign of capitalism.

From that day forward (starting in 1891 in Russia, by 1920 including China, and 1927 India) workers throughout the world began to celebrate the first of May as a day of international proletarian solidarity, fighting for the right of freedom to celebrate their past and build their future without the oppression and exploitation of the capitalist state.

March on Warsaw

In the summer of 1920 the Red Army attempted to recapture Poland during the Civil War. With the aid of the French army, the Polish nationalist Pilsudski was able to drive back the Red Army after it had succeeded in coming within a short distance of Warsaw. Though anticipated, the workers of Warsaw did not rise up in support of the Red Army.

Maypole

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This article is about the tall wooden pole and its dance.

Dancing around the maypole, in Åmmeberg, Sweden
A maypole is a tall wooden pole erected as a part of various European folk festivals, around which a maypole dance often takes place.

The festivals may occur on May Day or Pentecost (Whitsun), although in some countries it is instead erected at Midsummer. In some cases the maypole is a permanent feature that is only utilised during the festival, although in other cases it is erected specifically for the purpose before being taken down again.

Primarily found within the nations of Germanic Europe and the neighbouring areas which they have influenced, its origins remain unknown, although it has been speculated that it originally had some importance in the Germanic paganism of Iron Age and early Medieval cultures, and that the tradition survived Christianisation, albeit losing any original meaning that it had. It has been a recorded practice in many parts of Europe throughout the Medieval and Early Modernperiods, although it became less popular in the 18th and 19th centuries. Today, the tradition is still observed in some parts of Europe and among European communities in North America. 
Symbolism[edit]

May Day: villagers near Munich lift a very tall maypole into place

The symbolism of the maypole has been continuously debated by folklorists for centuries, although no set conclusion has ever been arrived at. Some scholars classify maypoles as symbols of the world axis (axis mundi). The fact that they were found primarily in areas of Germanic Europe, where, prior to Christianization, Germanic paganisms followed in various forms, has led to speculation that the maypoles were in some way a continuation of a Germanic pagan tradition. One theory holds that they were a remnant of the Germanic reverence for sacred trees, as there is evidence for various sacred trees and wooden pillars that were venerated by the pagans across much of Germanic Europe, including Thor's Oak and the Irminsul.[1] It is also known that, in Norse paganism, cosmological views held that the universe was a world tree, known as Yggdrasil. There is therefore speculation that the maypole was in some way a continuance of this tradition.

Non-Germanic people have viewed them as having phallic symbolism, an idea which was purported by Thomas Hobbes, who erroneously believed that the poles dated back to the Roman worship of the god Priapus. This notion has been supported by various figures since, including the psychoanalyst Sigmund Freud. Phallic symbolism has been attributed to the maypole in the later Early Modern period, as one sexual reference is in John Cleland's controversial novel Fanny Hill:

...and now, disengag'd from the shirt, I saw, with wonder and surprise, what? not the play-thing of a boy, not the weapon of a man, but a maypole of so enormous a standard, that had proportions been observ'd, it must have belong'd to a young giant.

The anthropologist Mircea Eliade theorizes that the maypoles were simply a part of the general rejoicing at the return of summer, and the growth of new vegetation. In this way, they bore similarities with the May Day garlands which were also a common festival practice in Britain and Ireland.

Regional traditions

A maypole in East Frisia, Germany

A maypole at the Viktualienmarkt in Munich, Germany
Germany and Austria

In Germany and Austria the maypole (or Maibaum[9]) is a tradition going back to the 16th century.[10] It is a decorated tree or tree trunk that is usually erected either on 1 May  in Baden and Swabia  or on the evening before, for example, in East Frisia. In most areas, especially in Baden-Württemberg, Bavaria and Austria, it is usual to have a ceremony to erect the maypole on the village green. The custom of combining it with a village or town fete, that usually takes place on 30 April, 1 May or at Pentecost (Whitsun), is widespread. This tradition is especially strong in the villages of the Bavarian Alps where the raising of the traditional maypole on 1 May in the village square is a cause for much celebration. The pole is usually painted in the Bavarian colours of white and blue and decorated with emblems depicting local crafts and industry.[citation needed]

Just before the Maibaum is erected, depending on the region, there may be a procession through the village, usually ending up at a central place and/or restaurant and usually watched by crowds of spectators and accompanied by a brass band. The actual installation of the tree then takes place in the afternoon or evening. While the crowds usually while away the time drinking beer and eating sausages, the young men busy themselves with decorating the maypole to get the symbols of various trades representing the region into the right position. While the maypole is traditionally set up with the help of long poles, today it may sometime also be done using tractors, forklifts or even cranes. In Lower Austria ropes and ladders are used.

If the tree is erected on the eve of 1 May, then the event is usually followed by a May dance or Tanz in den Mai.

Depending on local custom, the Maibaum may remain in place until the end of the month and is then taken down, decorations removed and the trunk stored until the following year. In many parts of Bavaria it remains in place all year round.

On the night of the last day of April, many young men erect small decorated "Maibäume" in front of the houses of their sweethearts. Some attach a red heart with the name of the girl written on it to the tree.
Scandinavia.

In Denmark the maypole tradition is almost extinct but is still observed on the islands of Avernakø and Strynø south of Funen and in a few villages in southern Himmerland in eastern Jutland. The maypole is generally referred to as a majtræ, "May tree".[citation needed]
In Sweden and Swedish speaking parts of Finland, the maypole is usually called a midsummer pole, midsommarstång, as it appears at the Midsummer celebrations, although the literal translation majstång also occurs, were the word maj refers to the old Swedish word maja which means dress and not to the month of May. The traditions surrounding the maypoles vary locally, as does the design of the poles, although the design featuring a cross and two rings is most common nowadays. A perhaps more original incarnation is the one still in use in the Swedish landscape of Småland where the pole carries a large horizontally suspended ring around it, hanging from ropes attached at the top of the pole. This perhaps more original form of course strongly reinforces the procreation symbolism. The cross-arm may be a latter-day attempt to Christianize the pagan symbol into the semblance of a cross, although not completely successful.[citation needed] Common in all of Sweden are traditional ring dances, mostly in the form of dances where you are alternating dancing and making movements and gestures based on the songs, such as pretending that you are scrubbing laundry while singing about washing, or jumping as frogs during the song Små grodorna("The little frogs"). The ring dancing is mostly popular with small children. The central part played by young children in the celebration emphasize the procreation aspect of the celebration. Yet another pointer in this direction is the custom that young maidens expect to dream of their future mate if they pick seven different flowers and place them under their pillow when they go to bed on this day only.[citation needed]

Britain and Ireland

In Britain and Ireland, the maypole was found primarily in England and in areas of Wales, Scotland and Ireland which were under English influence. However, the earliest recorded evidence comes from a Welsh poem written by Gryffydd ap Adda ap Dafydd in the mid-14th century, in which he described how people used a tall birch pole at Llanidloes, central Wales.[11] Literary evidence for maypole use across much of Britain increases in later decades, and "by the period 1350-1400 the custom was well established across southern Britain, in town and country and in both Welsh-speaking and English-speaking areas."

Villagers and Morris-men dancing beside the Maypole on Ickwell Green, Bedfordshire at dawn on 1 May 2005
The practice had become increasingly popular throughout the ensuing centuries, with the maypoles becoming "communal symbols" that brought the local community together - in some cases, poorer parishes would join up with neighbouring ones in order to obtain and erect one, whilst in other cases, such as in Hertfordshire in 1602 and Warwickshirein 1639, people stole the poles of neighbouring communities, leading to violence. In some cases the wood for the pole was obtained illegally, for instance in 1603, the earl ofHuntingdon was angered when trees were removed from his estates for use as maypoles without his permission.[12]

The maypole at Barwick-in-Elmet, Yorkshire, which is lowered, refurbished and raised every three years.

The rise of Protestantism in the 16th century led to increasing disapproval of maypoles and other May Day practices from various Protestants who viewed them as idolatry and therefore immoral. Under the reign of Edward VI in England and Wales, the Protestant Anglicanism was declared to be the state religion, and under the Reformation many maypoles, such as the famous Cornhill maypole of London, were destroyed; however when Mary I ascended the throne after Edward's death, she reinstated Roman Catholicism as the state faith, and the practice of maypoles was reinstated. Under later English monarchs, the practice was sporadic, being banned in certain areas, such as Doncaster, Canterbury and Bristol, but continuing in many others, according to the wishes of the local governors. In Scotland meanwhile, which at this time was still an independent state, Protestantism, in the form of Presbyterianism, had taken a more powerful hold, and largely wiped out the practice of maypoles across the country.

That royal support contributed to the outlawing of maypole displays and dancing during the English Interregnum. The Long Parliament's ordinance of 1644 described maypoles as "a Heathenish vanity, generally abused to superstition and wickedness."[14] The only recorded breach of the Long Parliament's prohibition was in 1655 in Henley-in-Arden, where local officials stopped the erection of maypoles for traditional games. Scholars suspect, but have no way to prove, that the lack of such records indicates official connivance in flouting of the prohibition. However, they are certain that the prohibition turned maypole dancing into a symbol of resistance to the Long Parliament and to the republic that followed it.[15]

The church of St Andrew Undershaft in the City of London is named after the maypole that was kept under its eaves and set up each spring until 1517 when student riots put an end to the custom. The maypole itself survived until 1547 when a Puritan mob seized and destroyed it as a "pagan idol".

May Day celebrations, banned under the Commonwealth, were revived in 1660. The maypole at Castle Bytham, Lincolnshire, was inscribed to commemorate the date when it was later cut in half for use as a ladder
When the Restoration occurred in 1660, common people in London, in particular, put up maypoles "at every crossway," according to Aubrey. The largest was in the Strand, near the current St Mary-le-Strand church. The maypole there was the tallest by far, reaching over a hundred and thirty feet, and it stood until being blown over by a high wind in 1672, when it was moved to Wansted in Essex and served as a mount for a telescope.[15][16]
In the countryside, may dances and maypoles appeared sporadically even during the Interregnum, but the practice was revived substantially and joyously after the Restoration. By the 19th century, the maypole had been subsumed into the symbology of "Merry England". The addition of intertwining ribbons seems to have been influenced by a combination of 19th century theatrical fashion[17] and visionary individuals such as John Ruskin in the 19th century. However, the maypole remained an anti-religious symbol to some theologians, as shown by "The Two Babylons", an anti-Catholic conspiracist pamphlet that first appeared in 1853.

As revived, the dance is performed by pairs of boys and girls (or men and women) who stand alternately around the base of the pole, each holding the end of a ribbon. They weave in and around each other, boys going one way and girls going the other and the ribbons are woven together around the pole until the merry-makers meet at the base. There are also more complex dances for set numbers of (practised) dancers, (the May Queen dancing troupes), involving complicated weaves and unweaves, but they are not well known today. However, such dances are performed every Mayday around the permanent Maypole at Offenham, in Worcestershire. Temporary Maypoles are usually erected on village greens and events are often supervised by local Morris dancing groups.

In some regions, a somewhat different Maypole tradition existed: the carrying of highly decorated sticks. The sticks had hoops or cross-sticks or swags attached, covered with flowers, greenery or artificial materials such as crepe paper. Children would take these hand-held poles to school on May Day morning and prizes may be awarded for the most impressive. This tradition is known as garlanding, and was a central feature of Mayday celebrations in central and southern England until the mid-19th century. After that time, it began to be replaced by formally organised school-centred celebrations. It still occurs from place to place but is invariably a reinstatement of a local custom that had lapsed decades earlier.

In 1780, Kilmarnock Council, now in East Ayrshire, paid Robert Fraser 2s. 6d. for dressing a Maypole, one of the last recorded examples of the rural festival of the first of May in Scotland, having been put down by Act of Parliament immediately after the Reformation in 1560.[18]
The tallest maypoles in Britain may be found in the villages of Nun Monkton, North Yorkshire (88 ft),[19] Barwick-in-Elmet, West Yorkshire (86 ft),[20] and Welford-on-Avon, Warwickshire (65 ft).
United States[edit]

A maypole at a Renaissance faire inTuxedo Park, United States

The Brentwood Maypole tradition originated when Archer School for Girlswas still the Eastern Star Home.
While not celebrated among the general public in the United States today, a Maypole Dance nearly identical to that celebrated in the United Kingdom is an important part ofMay Day celebrations in local schools and communities .[21] Often the Maypole dance will be accompanied by other dances as part of a presentation to the public.

The earliest use of the Maypole in America occurred in 1628, where William Bradford, governor of New Plymouth, wrote of an incident where a number of servants, together with the aid of an agent, broke free from their indentured service to create their own colony, setting up a maypole in the center of the settlement, and behaving in such a way as to receive the scorn and disapproval of the nearby colonies, as well as an official officer of the king, bearing patent for the state of Massachusetts. Bradford writes: "They also set up a May-pole, drinking and dancing about it many days togaether, inviting the Indean women, for their consorts, dancing and frisking togither, (like so many fairies, or furies rather,) and worse practises. As if they had anew revived & celebrated the feasts of the Roman Goddes Flora, or the beasly practieses of the madd Bacchinalians. Morton likwise (to shew his poetrie) composed sundry rimes & verses, some tending to lasciviousnes, and others to the detraction & scandall of some persons, which he affixed to this idle or idoll May-polle. They changed also the name of their place, and in stead of calling it Mounte Wollaston, they call it Merie-mounte, as if this joylity would have lasted ever. But this continued not long, for after Morton was sent for England, shortly after came over that worthy gentleman, Mr. John Indecott, who brought a patent under the broad seall, for the governmente of the Massachusets, who visiting those parts caused the May-polle to be cutt downe, and rebuked them for their profannes, and admonished them to looke ther should be better walking; so they now, or others, changed the name of their place againe, and called it Mounte-Dagon."[22]
Governor Bradford's censure of the Maypole tradition played a central role in Nathaniel Hawthorne's fictional story "The Maypole of Merry Mount", 1837.
Italy

A traditional 'red' maypole in Ascoli Piceno, Italy
Maypole traditions can be found in some parts of the country, e.g. in Friuli,[23] Umbria[24] and Marche. In the last of these regions, the tradition dates back to the Napoleonic campaign, when the arbre de la liberté (Liberty tree), the symbol of the French Revolution, arrived in Italy. Liberty trees were erected in the southern part of the region in Ripatransone and Ascoli Piceno. In 1889, the first congress of the Second International, met in Paris for the centennial of the French Revolution and the Exposition Universelle. A proposal by Raymond Lavigne, called for international demonstrations on the 1890 anniversary of the Chicago protests. After the institution of the International Workers' Daythe maypole rite in southern part of the Marche became a socialist ritual. At the top of the tree (poplar) appeared the red flag. In the second half of the 20th century the rite of the maypole around Ascoli remained a rite of celebration of spring but it became also a political symbol of the peasant movement (mezzadri) that struggled against the landowners to have decent living conditions. Every year, even today, on the night of 30 April, in many villages of the zone like Appignano del Tronto, Arquata del Tronto, Ascoli Piceno, Castorano, Castignano, Castel di Lama, Colli del Tronto, Grottammare, Monsampolo del Tronto, Porchia (Montalto Marche), Monteprandone, Offida, Rotella, Spinetoli,San Benedetto del Tronto, citizens cut a poplar on which they put-up a red flag and the tree is erected in village squares or at crossroads.[25]
After we've gone to get the pole in thirty or forty people, we placed it like a six month child. We walked in procession with this tree and not even a single leaf had to touch the ground. We had to raise it without making it touch the ground, holding it in our arms like a child. For us it was the saint of the 1st of May
 Quirino Marchetti (ancient peasant of San Benedetto del Tronto), in L'albero di maggio[25]
Canada

Maypole dance during Fête de la Reine in Quebec, Canada, 24 May 1934
In Canada, maypole dances are sometimes done as part of Victoria Day celebrations which occur in May.[26]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maypole

NOTE: There was no trivia in my mailbox today. Waa!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today is the day they are supposed to come to a decision about the water, hoping someone will finally take a more responsible attitude towards telling me what I owe!


Fingers crossed you get good news & a reasonable bill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was about my birthday present!


sorry --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does any body else on here who watches blacklist think like me that the last few episodes have been a load of rubbish .thank goodness I can still rely on Johnny Lee Miller and elementary for some entertainment . All the ones I like here have finished . We don't have like America were they run for weeks and week . Here they make roughly 4 episodes then disappear for a year


I can't imagine how the Blacklist will be now that one of the main characters has been killed off. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never thought of that - i will ask him when next i see him. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Next time you're at the doc's --- have him check your iron level. Our DD was eating chipped ice like crazy for awhile and then found out that it's a symptom of her low iron and hemoglobin issues. Just wondering if the same could be true of popsicles?
> 
> Still hasn't been leveled out yet for DD - has had several iron transfusions and waiting for approval on a different drug for the Crohn's.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 5 months sure have gone past quickly , It feels like yesterday you were just telling us that Vicky was pregnant. Life sure has a way of moving along quickly
> 
> Kate's little Caitlin must be coming up for 1 soon


Yes, she'll be 1 on the 27th of this month.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't know that. is it a national dish or something. wonder if kate has oatmeal for breakfast every morning. i do. --- sam


Porrage is very much a national dish, but I don't make it very often, tend to just have cereal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is 58° here - almost six o'clock in the evening eastern time - but the rain we have been having makes it so damp it feels a lot colder. i have my little space heater under my desk on and my kap afghan around my shoulders. it gets quite a workout in cold weather. love it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly you still have mud? We had a good amount of rain yesterday and overnight but we need heaps more before the grass/weeds would be actually green. I actually have the heater on tonight :shock: its only 12c here at the moment. Good grief!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if the ice cream is home made. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> An ice cream social sounds fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been in the garden most of the morning, I have 75 hills of potatoes in & a row of flowers seeded. I have to get back out there & do one more row as I've got the seed cut. I would have been dine but stopped for coffee with friends. 
The GS were happy with waffles for breakfast & have been outside since. GS is thrilled with the mini bike & doing well & being careful.

Sam interesting May Day trivia & soe more great recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully she grows up one of these days and begins to appreciate her good fortune in having you for a mother. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well, the unit that she is in with her friend is getting sold and they were given FOUR months notice of this and clearly havent done anything about it till a couple of weeks ago. :roll: Yes I have house rules... that is normally the biggest problem with her and myself... she doesnt like them!
> Ha ha ha..... work? No Sam, but she does get single mother payments and if she had a place she would also get rent assistance so yes she could afford it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the princess looks like her grandma. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A photo of Auckland I lost earlier, and one of the new release of photos taken by the Duchess of Cambridge, it seems young Princess Charlotte can walk holding a trolley of blocks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely and i will join in on the birthday greetings - happy birthday 81brighteyes. hope it is a special day for you and that you blew out all your candles in one breath. we have not seen you for a little while - hope all in well in your part of the world. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just remembered that today is 81brighteyes' birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks more like an airplane to me but then what do i know? love the building - would love to go inside. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine how the Blacklist will be now that one of the main characters has been killed off. :roll:


I have my own theory about that as the actress is actually pregnant so I think we will see her again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many children do you have darowil. this is the first time i have heard 'son'? --- sam



darowil said:


> I should have imade t clear that I know there was one going around about my birthday present which for some reason I was left off. :-D :-D :-D
> So I didn't feel left out- just that I suspect DS didn't think of the fact that I wasn't actually on the first one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, she'll be 1 on the 27th of this month.


I remembered she was born roundabout my middle sons birthday .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look like ours and i figure as long as they are torn into little pieces they should work. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> YUM. That has reminded me of a recipe I saw on fb .... it was called hash brown omelette something... anyway it was made with shredded hash browns.... we cant get those here (of course not) we can get hash browns though so do you think if I thawed out some and shred (somehow) that it would work? Assuming ours are the same as yours...
> 
> This is basically what we can get here....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good idea darowil. they would shred easier. --- sam



darowil said:


> Our hash browns are the same as the UK. Might it be easier to grate them frozen or just slightly thawed?
> 
> And I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a three day advance? --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> The EarthQuake Cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought prince philip (i am right on that hopefully) was good looking. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, and she just needs not take after her Grandfather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you did that (and it would work) you would need to fry them a little so they weren't raw when you put them in with the eggs. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Would it matter if you just grated in a raw or cooked potato, ? Rookie are you able to assist here?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm anxious to hear how they are. will you please give us a report. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just happen to have half a cauliflower in the fridge. Guess what I'm going to make tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it has been five years +/- - my earliest posting as host is february 2012 - at least that is the earliest i could find. we never never run out of fresh hot tea - aren't we lucky. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how long has the KTP been running. I hope no one runs out of Tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love blacklist - have three or four recorded - will watch them and see what i think. some of my shows have finished for the summer and will be back in the fall sometime and then will run into spring. some shows seasons are longer than others. and then they show reruns. one of my favorites 'the good wife' i think finishes for good in two or three shows and then they have a 'summer replacement' which looks good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Does any body else on here who watches blacklist think like me that the last few episodes have been a load of rubbish .thank goodness I can still rely on Johnny Lee Miller and elementary for some entertainment . All the ones I like here have finished . We don't have like America were they run for weeks and week . Here they make roughly 4 episodes then disappear for a year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i always thought prince philip (i am right on that hopefully) was good looking. --- sam


Prince Philip is the great grandfather, the queens husband and I think he was good looking too . I saw a programme were he was interviewed and I thought he was great and very funny .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right - prince charles is the grandpa - and yes - i agree with you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Prince Philip is the great grandfather, the queens husband and I think he was good looking too . I saw a programme were he was interviewed and I thought he was great and very funny .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you need something for a baby. --- sam calling sonja. lol

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah. I took a break from the one I was repeatedly frogging; switched patterns and so far so good. Will keep my fingers crossed. I'll get back to the other pattern but decided it was time to put it aside. The pattern I'm working on right now is on Ravelry and calle Aila Tank. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aila-3

It has been off and on rainy today with temp now 78F. Suppose to have heavy thunderstorms tonight with scattered thunderstorms Mon. and part of Tues. Temps will remain in the mid to low 80s. The remainder is suppose to be sunny but a little cooler (low-mid 70s).

Brantley went with oldest DD and played 18 holes of golf. They had a good time. We gave her an inexpensive beginners set of clubs recently since she said she had gone with a friend and really enjoyed it and wanted to learn more and possibly go play with Brantley once a month or so.

I think I'm going to go get something to eat. Didn't fix dinner as DH ordered a pizza mid afternoon when he got home. Hannah is just now home from work. Think I'll check and see if she is hungry. Ta-Ta for now!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you did that (and it would work) you would need to fry them a little so they weren't raw when you put them in with the eggs. --- sam


I missed it ---- was the actual recipe posted? I could help out if I saw that - but I think Joy's suggestions so far in using fresh potatoes works well too. I've never had a lot of luck with my freshly grated potatoes - I did see somewhere to keep them soaked in milk while making them and then drying them off really really good before using them. I've had them turn pink - not too appetizing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love blacklist - have three or four recorded - will watch them and see what i think. some of my shows have finished for the summer and will be back in the fall sometime and then will run into spring. some shows seasons are longer than others. and then they show reruns. one of my favorites 'the good wife' i think finishes for good in two or three shows and then they have a 'summer replacement' which looks good. --- sam


I have the Blacklist and several others taped to watch when I quit working and the reruns are on. I did start with a new show "The Catch" --- it 's very very good. It reminds me of the Thomas Crown Affair movie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah.
> 
> Love the tank top, Gwen. Looks like a really beautiful border on the bottom edge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would it matter if you just grated in a raw or cooked potato, ? Rookie are you able to assist here?


I thought of that but Hash Browns are closer to mashed potato than raw.

Cathy I have a vague feeling I saw something a bit different with Hash Browns the other day simply because I remember thinking it seemed like something that would have come out of the US! But can't remember where!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is one of my favorite utube videos - do watch it. i think you'll agree. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The EarthQuake Cake
> .


Sounds good- copied it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just googled her books and wow what a colletion. Which would you recommend? I'd like to check her writing out.


I've enjoyed them all. Currently reading All Wound UP (think I already said that!). Another one told of the illnesses knitters get- the best to catch she said was Finishitis which unfortunately is almost always short lived. Who can guess the symptoms of this?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for posting the recipe for the Earthquake Cake!
> I also have a MacBook Air and love it.
> Used to have pygmy goats and chickens; would LOVE to get both again. Your place sounds great. I live on a a bit over 3 1/2 acres also. We used to do a very large garden but now just a small one. Our house is abt. 150 years old and was built by my husband's great grandfather (or maybe it was great-great grandfather....can't remember right now. Just a big old farm house but I love it. Athens where we live also has quite a diverse culture and lots of craft associations but then it also is the home of the University of Georgia which is quite large. I've lived here most of my life and was born here as was my husband.


Does it have Greek ties with the name?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how long has the KTP been running. I hope no one runs out of Tea.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first Tea Party. I first appear in the next weeks but some from this first one are still around. If I remember rightly the first regular still here was Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sunday 1 May '16
> 
> Today is New Home Owners Day. If youve recently taken the plunge and purchased a house, New Home Owners Day is the perfect time to celebrate your new home! This is your day to forget the stresses of the whole process and bask in your accomplishments.


Don't think we'll worry with a House Warming!
David is taking great delight in telling people I have a male stripper here today while he is away. I then point out that he kindly arranged it.

And here is correct- just that the stripping is of a wall. The guy is here preparing to start the process- very wet it will be I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many children do you have darowil. this is the first time i have heard 'son'? --- sam


dear sister- no only 2 daughters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah. I took a break from the one I was repeatedly frogging; switched patterns and so far so good. Will keep my fingers crossed. I'll get back to the other pattern but decided it was time to put it aside. The pattern I'm working on right now is on Ravelry and calle Aila Tank. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aila-3
> 
> It has been off and on rainy today with temp now 78F. Suppose to have heavy thunderstorms tonight with scattered thunderstorms Mon. and part of Tues. Temps will remain in the mid to low 80s. The remainder is suppose to be sunny but a little cooler (low-mid 70s).
> 
> ...


The tank top looks nice Gwen- once you get the bottom done the rest should be easy sailing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is one of my favorite utube videos - do watch it. i think you'll agree. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thats not good- for his family or Mel as tries to get her life sorted out.


She said the guys last facebook post was April 22nd and he said that things were progressing quickly and then he passed away yesterday. She said he was recently diagnosed but don't know when.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another gray day in Chicagoland. Just made breakfast of hash brown potatoes with chives and parsley and some fresh scrambled eggs...Turns out that DD's boyfriend (fairly new - been dating about 3 mos. and just recently met my DH - I've yet to meet him) is a former farm boy from Southern Illinois and his parents were up for a visit and brought fresh eggs - she would never eat that many so she shared with us. Bright yellow yollks -- nice treat.


I love the taste of the farm fresh eggs. Such a wonderful treat and I am glad that you are getting the opportunity to enjoy some.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is 58° here - almost six o'clock in the evening eastern time - but the rain we have been having makes it so damp it feels a lot colder. i have my little space heater under my desk on and my kap afghan around my shoulders. it gets quite a workout in cold weather. love it. --- sam


I am so glad that the KAP afghan serves its intended purpose, Sam. It was made with love and care to keep you wrapped in the continuing warmth and support from all of us around the tea table that you host so admirably. Thank you for all you are and all that you do for each of us. We appreciate you and what you do for us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am so glad that the KAP afghan serves its intended purpose, Sam. It was made with love and care to keep you wrapped in the continuing warmth and support from all of us around the tea table that you host so admirably. Thank you for all you are and all that you do for each of us. We appreciate you and what you do for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Definitely. Couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> what is a three day advance? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The rest are going on a retreat. I don't have time to fall back and retreat. So, even though I am going with the rest I am going on an Advance where one moves on and ahead. ( This is my own silly sense of humor.) Life is short. Now some of the others are calling it an advance instead of a retreat. I hope to start several projects and maybe finish some. It will be 3 days& 2 nights all meals prepared.Get up when you want or stay up all night sewing etc. until you feel you are in a good spot.
> This is not usually allowed at home with schedules etc.
> Tomorrow morning I will get up at 4a.m. and be at the church to greet and serve (possibly cook) for a community breakfast free to the public, from 6:30-9:00a.m. and then clean up. We have only started doing it as a community service to the lonely, hungry, homeless and anyone else that comes in. Last week we had 40. We do this every Monday morning. Last week 2 beauticians came also and gave free haircuts for 2 hours. 11 were done. Other things are lining up.
> One week several guys just up and started singing Harmony. It is a fun time for all who come and all who serve. We are there to listen and pass out LOVE. Need to close soon, need a few hours sleep.
> I sure do enjoy British TV on Sunday Night however.


Never thought of a retreat that way- an advance certainly sounds better- and if you hoping to finish some things off you had better advance and not retreat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She is right at the beginning, Julie--first on the list for 1 May.
> 
> Ohio Joy


OOOOPs, my apologies to her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I joined the Tea Party in mid-January 2011. Not until some months ago that I realized that it was only just beginning then. So we are about half way through the fifth year of meeting around the tea table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And back then it was FireballDave who was our Host of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers crossed you get good news & a reasonable bill.


I have a potentially busy day tomorrow, thinking of trying to phone on Wednesday- if the landline is functioning- at present it is not. Bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the princess looks like her grandma. --- sam


Great Grandma? or Princess Diana?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought prince philip (i am right on that hopefully) was good looking. --- sam


I was referring to Prince Charles- Philip is GGt Grandfather- Charles is not exceptionally photogenic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you did that (and it would work) you would need to fry them a little so they weren't raw when you put them in with the eggs. --- sam


Par-boiled could work then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed it ---- was the actual recipe posted? I could help out if I saw that - but I think Joy's suggestions so far in using fresh potatoes works well too. I've never had a lot of luck with my freshly grated potatoes - I did see somewhere to keep them soaked in milk while making them and then drying them off really really good before using them. I've had them turn pink - not too appetizing.


That is why I'm thinking par-boiled might be best- did we have an actual recipe- I forget?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is one of my favorite utube videos - do watch it. i think you'll agree. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first Tea Party. I first appear in the next weeks but some from this first one are still around. If I remember rightly the first regular still here was Gwen.


Thanks for this link, Margaret- I have it watched so I can go back to it- I don't hit five years till September.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute top Gwen, be sure to post a photo when you're done.



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah. I took a break from the one I was repeatedly frogging; switched patterns and so far so good. Will keep my fingers crossed. I'll get back to the other pattern but decided it was time to put it aside. The pattern I'm working on right now is on Ravelry and calle Aila Tank. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aila-3
> 
> It has been off and on rainy today with temp now 78F. Suppose to have heavy thunderstorms tonight with scattered thunderstorms Mon. and part of Tues. Temps will remain in the mid to low 80s. The remainder is suppose to be sunny but a little cooler (low-mid 70s).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am so glad that the KAP afghan serves its intended purpose, Sam. It was made with love and care to keep you wrapped in the continuing warmth and support from all of us around the tea table that you host so admirably. Thank you for all you are and all that you do for each of us. We appreciate you and what you do for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well said, Joy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, 4 am is a little too early for me! But it sounds like a nice breakfast & get together.
Hope you enjoy your " Advance". Nice to get away & I'm sure you need a break.



Pearls Girls said:


> The rest are going on a retreat. I don't have time to fall back and retreat. So, even though I am going with the rest I am going on an Advance where one moves on and ahead. ( This is my own silly sense of humor.) Life is short. Now some of the others are calling it an advance instead of a retreat. I hope to start several projects and maybe finish some. It will be 3 days& 2 nights all meals prepared.Get up when you want or stay up all night sewing etc. until you feel you are in a good spot.
> This is not usually allowed at home with schedules etc.
> Tomorrow morning I will get up at 4a.m. and be at the church to greet and serve (possibly cook) for a community breakfast free to the public, from 6:30-9:00a.m. and then clean up. We have only started doing it as a community service to the lonely, hungry, homeless and anyone else that comes in. Last week we had 40. We do this every Monday morning. Last week 2 beauticians came also and gave free haircuts for 2 hours. 11 were done. Other things are lining up.
> One week several guys just up and started singing Harmony. It is a fun time for all who come and all who serve. We are there to listen and pass out LOVE. Need to close soon, need a few hours sleep.
> I sure do enjoy British TV on Sunday Night however.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for this link, Margaret- I have it watched so I can go back to it- I don't hit five years till September.


Won't take long to read- they were much shorter then !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Won't take long to read- they were much shorter then !


I agree, this one is 19 pages only- but it is nice to remember Dave's style!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great grandma. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Great Grandma? or Princess Diana?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true. but he does have a nice smile. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was referring to Prince Charles- Philip is GGt Grandfather- Charles is not exceptionally photogenic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great grandma. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true. but he does have a nice smile. --- sam


And in my opinion actually is a decent person, who was in a very invidious position. Never should have been forced out of his relationship with Camilla- but the odds were so heavily stacked against them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Recipes can be deceiving and the labels -- depending on where in the USA, hash browns can be shredded, diced, cottage style, patties, etc. They're all processed potato products so i think would be interchangeable depending on how they are to be prepared. I would think the patties could be used instead of the shredded...you may need to have them thawed and spread apart depending on whether they're to be a crispy topping or part of the dish as in frittata.


 :thumbup: here is the recipe..... I think i will give it a go. https://www.buzzfeed.com/jodyduits/your-kitchen-will-thank-you-for-making-these-stuffed-hashed?utm_term=.ga1JNgPOd#.jk19Yaw1o


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today is the day they are supposed to come to a decision about the water, hoping someone will finally take a more responsible attitude towards telling me what I owe!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> You can use fresh potatoes, Cathy, and just shred them into a bowl of water. Drain and squeeze as dry as you can or use paper towels to squeeze them dry. Fry them immediately to brown when you've flattened them into your skillet with some oil of your choice and amount. Season and turn when crispy and brown on the underside. Cook until brown on the bottom and serve. That should give you enough to manage them, I hope.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: Yep I just want to do it the lazy way LOL. And I do like hash browns....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could just shred a raw potatoe, fry it til crispy & use that. That's what I often use.
> 
> Edit, I see Ohio Joy. As told you the same thing, I should have read til the end to comment comment but then I forget :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hopefully she grows up one of these days and begins to appreciate her good fortune in having you for a mother. --- sam


mmm well there is always hope I guess. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how many children do you have darowil. this is the first time i have heard 'son'? --- sam


I have a feeling that the DS is darling "sister".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you did that (and it would work) you would need to fry them a little so they weren't raw when you put them in with the eggs. --- sam


 :thumbup: The only way it resembles an omelette is in looks... no eggs LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I thought of that but Hash Browns are closer to mashed potato than raw.
> 
> Cathy I have a vague feeling I saw something a bit different with Hash Browns the other day simply because I remember thinking it seemed like something that would have come out of the US! But can't remember where!


Mmm I might investigate at the supermarket. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am so glad that the KAP afghan serves its intended purpose, Sam. It was made with love and care to keep you wrapped in the continuing warmth and support from all of us around the tea table that you host so admirably. Thank you for all you are and all that you do for each of us. We appreciate you and what you do for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: Well said Joy and ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I'm thinking par-boiled might be best- did we have an actual recipe- I forget?


We do now.  Gosh everyone is so willing to help... thankyou all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for this link, Margaret- I have it watched so I can go back to it- I don't hit five years till September.


I just went back to see when I started with TP and it was March 2013. Wow I have been at this table just over 3 years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just in case you need something for a baby. --- sam calling sonja. lol
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/22-Free-Baby-Knitting-Patterns/


How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: here is the recipe..... I think i will give it a go. http://www.buzzfeed.com/jodyduits/your-kitchen-will-thank-you-for-making-these-stuffed-hashed?utm_term=.ga1JNgPOd#.jk19Yaw1o


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't think we'll worry with a House Warming!
> David is taking great delight in telling people I have a male stripper here today while he is away. I then point out that he kindly arranged it.
> 
> And here is correct- just that the stripping is of a wall. The guy is here preparing to start the process- very wet it will be I believe.


A stripper mmmm is this what you do when you say you are having the knitting group round :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


Wow Sonja..... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Julie for "fixing" my link.  

I have another tab open on my laptop with my first Tea Party week... am reading it now....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja..... absolutely gorgeous!


Hello Cathy and thank you . Are you any warmer today / tonight ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed!


With the landline out of action I can't make the calls I need. I had to argue with the man at the phone company, quite forcefully, to get them to send out a technician- they claim it is my phone at fault- but it is only a year old, worked fine until Friday. If it is the phone the call out could cost me $130, but so would a new phone, and nobody that I know locally has a landline- they are all on mobiles only.
What has happened is that the doctor already had the xray results, much to my surprise. There is apparently significant deterioration in the joint, so she is actioning the referral to the Specialist, and I am back to wait and see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just went back to see when I started with TP and it was March 2013. Wow I have been at this table just over 3 years.


You got here quite quickly after Registration! Took me until about the January after my September Registration, to pluck up the courage. I had been under the misapprehension that it was local to somewhere in the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


Your work is exquisite, Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy and thank you . Are you any warmer today / tonight ?


Hi, no about the same. Tomorrow is to be 20c but a wind warning. :shock:

I have been holding the couch down this afternoon and wait for it..... I actually did some crocheting again. Am still plodding along with the doll blanket and thinking I might somehow make it into a sort of sleeping bag for the doll. No where near as brave as you though. I havent touched any for weeks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With the landline out of action I can't make the calls I need. I had to argue with the man at the phone company, quite forcefully, to get them to send out a technician- they claim it is my phone at fault- but it is only a year old, worked fine until Friday. If it is the phone the call out could cost me $130, but so would a new phone, and nobody that I know locally has a landline- they are all on mobiles only.
> What has happened is that the doctor already had the xray results, much to my surprise. There is apparently significant deterioration in the joint, so she is actioning the referral to the Specialist, and I am back to wait and see.


I hope they get that phone working again for you and also that you dont have to wait toooo long for the Specialist. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, no about the same. Tomorrow is to be 20c but a wind warning. :shock:
> 
> I have been holding the couch down this afternoon and wait for it..... I actually did some crocheting again. Am still plodding along with the doll blanket and thinking I might somehow make it into a sort of sleeping bag for the doll. No where near as brave as you though. I havent touched any for weeks!


I was thinking about your blanket and wondering how you were getting on with the crochet as I've been looking at a crochet pattern for a blanket using a shell pattern I think I understand it so I was going to give it a try , just trying to decide what colours to use .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie the week I started with TP was when you posted photos of that huge yukka plant that you had.

And Kate had posted a baby photo of Luke... Aaawww.... gosh he is cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking about your blanket and wondering how you were getting on with the crochet as I've been looking at a crochet pattern for a blanket using a shell pattern I think I understand it so I was going to give it a try , just trying to decide what colours to use .


 :thumbup: Good for you, I know you will manage it easily... I also think your blanket will be finished way before my little dolls one will be. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is exquisite, Sonja!


Thank you very much julie . Ive been using the odd bits of lace left to make little lacy button type adornments, not sure what to call them but I put one on the back of this bonnet and quite like it , bit fiddly but keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: The only way it resembles an omelette is in looks... no eggs LOL


It reads to me, like a variation on Rosti.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie for "fixing" my link.
> 
> I have another tab open on my laptop with my first Tea Party week... am reading it now....


 :thumbup: my pleasure!- it's so easy to miss that fatal 's'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope they get that phone working again for you and also that you dont have to wait toooo long for the Specialist. Take care.


Indeed so do I!!!!! and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie the week I started with TP was when you posted photos of that huge yukka plant that you had.
> 
> And Kate had posted a baby photo of Luke... Aaawww.... gosh he is cute.


That was magnificent, wasn't it!?

Luke is so handsome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much julie . Ive been using the odd bits of lace left to make little lacy button type adornments, not sure what to call them but I put one on the back of this bonnet and quite like it , bit fiddly but keeps me out of trouble


Like from bopping your DH!!!!!!!!! lol :thumbup:  :wink: ;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> With the landline out of action I can't make the calls I need. I had to argue with the man at the phone company, quite forcefully, to get them to send out a technician- they claim it is my phone at fault- but it is only a year old, worked fine until Friday. If it is the phone the call out could cost me $130, but so would a new phone, and nobody that I know locally has a landline- they are all on mobiles only.
> What has happened is that the doctor already had the xray results, much to my surprise. There is apparently significant deterioration in the joint, so she is actioning the referral to the Specialist, and I am back to wait and see.


Hope it is there problem and not your phone Julie . The trouble is they don't make things to last no more , and with all this technology in everything , anything can go wrong . In my house it's irons and vacuum cleaners I only have to look at them and they refuse to work . My latest vacuum cleaner loses suction if it gets a bit of dust in it how temperamental is that :shock: 
I've just been given my oldest sons almost new dyson what a difference


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like from bopping your DH!!!!!!!!! lol :thumbup:  :wink: ;-)


Shame it keeps me out of that trouble as he could do with a bopping now and again :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it is there problem and not your phone Julie . The trouble is they don't make things to last no more , and with all this technology in everything , anything can go wrong . In my house it's irons and vacuum cleaners I only have to look at them and they refuse to work . My latest vacuum cleaner loses suction if it gets a bit of dust in it how temperamental is that :shock:
> I've just been given my oldest sons almost new dyson what a difference


My SIL has had Dyson's for years, but then she can afford the latest technology- mind you she works hard- she is a world authority on rotting timbers. 
My Nilsfisk works fairly well, until the dust builds up- all the fault of my Ringo- he tromps in quite a lot of mud from the back garden, but so far washes clean. (the vacuum cleaner!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame it keeps me out of that trouble as he could do with a bopping now and again :lol:


I like your sense of humour, Sonja!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A stripper mmmm is this what you do when you say you are having the knitting group round :XD:


If I remember tomorrow I will post a photo of what he did. But no light in the area at this stage but did take a pre photo this morning. And I had left by the time he finished.

Saw the physio- he sayd hte problem with my achilles is due to my muscles in my legs so he needs to work on relaxing them. Amazing the difference in hip movement between the two legs! It would help occasionally when I put it into a strange position but as soon as i changed position it would stop. And hardly any flexibility in the ankle. At least I could see that what he was saying was right! 
For now icing and simple exercises. Twice weekly physio for 3 weeks and probably dry needling as well then weekly. And continue the resting.
Then to knitting- one new member, our first male. Must get some baby knitting done by next week. The lady who has been co-ordinating the centre for the last 12 months finishes next week so I probably won' t see her again though she will be around but not days I am likely to be there now I don't live near by. She is pregnant and I wanted to do something for her. Have a cute duck hat and booties pattern which I think should knit up quickly. Hopefully enough yarn after to do Elizabeth one which was the original plan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: here is the recipe..... I think i will give it a go. https://www.buzzfeed.com/jodyduits/your-kitchen-will-thank-you-for-making-these-stuffed-hashed?utm_term=.ga1JNgPOd#.jk19Yaw1o


Looking at the recipe what if you simply used the hash browns we normally get and simply put the topping on them? It does look nice and would make a nice simple cooked breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it is there problem and not your phone Julie . The trouble is they don't make things to last no more , and with all this technology in everything , anything can go wrong . In my house it's irons and vacuum cleaners I only have to look at them and they refuse to work . My latest vacuum cleaner loses suction if it gets a bit of dust in it how temperamental is that :shock:
> I've just been given my oldest sons almost new dyson what a difference


Don't tell me you think it is reasonable to get dust near a vacuum cleaner-what do you think they are? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just in case Betty looks at the TP- on tonights digest. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401447-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: here is the recipe..... I think i will give it a go. https://www.buzzfeed.com/jodyduits/your-kitchen-will-thank-you-for-making-these-stuffed-hashed?utm_term=.ga1JNgPOd#.jk19Yaw1o


Thanks for that. This is one of my favorite things to order in our breakfast restaurant. They're called "nests" in some places with eggs cooked in the middle. You'll be able to use those potato patties that you posted a photo of. Just fry them in butter until softened and then smash them down to cover the bottom of the pan thinly. I start the pan hot and then turn it down to medium (on electric stove top) so that I get a nice brown crust.

I've made the recipe at home and use a pretty large skillet so that the potatoes stay in a thin layer and is the right size when doubled. I'm not very good at sliding them out to fold over on itself though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can also just soak them in cold water as you grate them and they will not turn. 


RookieRetiree said:


> I missed it ---- was the actual recipe posted? I could help out if I saw that - but I think Joy's suggestions so far in using fresh potatoes works well too. I've never had a lot of luck with my freshly grated potatoes - I did see somewhere to keep them soaked in milk while making them and then drying them off really really good before using them. I've had them turn pink - not too appetizing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So far it is knitting up well. It starts with the center back neckline and is done in one piece only having to join the shoulders. Keeping my fingers crossed it continues to go well....LOL. The bottom edge also is what drew me to the patterns. I splurged and bought the bundle of 4 patterns by this designer too. I like her other patterns in the bundle a lot too and hope to get the one callen Pippen also made for Hannah.



machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Caught up now. Ran out to Michaels earlier and purchased several skeins of Cotton Fair yarn for a top I'm making for Hannah.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohio Joy, congratulations to Tim for being nominated King and also to the Queen. Sounds like everyone had a marvelous time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was great Sam. Be sure to remove the "s" in order for the link to work. 






thewren said:


> this is one of my favorite utube videos - do watch it. i think you'll agree. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, our sister city is Athens, Greece. Athens is also one of the top 20 places to retire because of the cultural diversity and accessibility throughout the city. You can also get to mountains or shore within just a few hours driving time.



darowil said:


> Does it have Greek ties with the name?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...I didn't realize I was one of the first regulars; just knew I'd been here a long time. It really is such a friendly group.



darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first Tea Party. I first appear in the next weeks but some from this first one are still around. If I remember rightly the first regular still here was Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and the bottom is done last so will have to be very careful!


darowil said:


> The tank top looks nice Gwen- once you get the bottom done the rest should be easy sailing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love the British TV on Sunday nights. Watched Call the Midwives on Masterpiece theater last night. Have watched all season of it and love that I can watch the current season on Sundays. Also have started watching GrantChester. Would love to watch the back seasons of it but it isn't on Netflix so I'm out of luck there.



Pearls Girls said:


> The rest are going on a retreat. I don't have time to fall back and retreat. So, even though I am going with the rest I am going on an Advance where one moves on and ahead. ( This is my own silly sense of humor.) Life is short. Now some of the others are calling it an advance instead of a retreat. I hope to start several projects and maybe finish some. It will be 3 days& 2 nights all meals prepared.Get up when you want or stay up all night sewing etc. until you feel you are in a good spot.
> This is not usually allowed at home with schedules etc.
> Tomorrow morning I will get up at 4a.m. and be at the church to greet and serve (possibly cook) for a community breakfast free to the public, from 6:30-9:00a.m. and then clean up. We have only started doing it as a community service to the lonely, hungry, homeless and anyone else that comes in. Last week we had 40. We do this every Monday morning. Last week 2 beauticians came also and gave free haircuts for 2 hours. 11 were done. Other things are lining up.
> One week several guys just up and started singing Harmony. It is a fun time for all who come and all who serve. We are there to listen and pass out LOVE. Need to close soon, need a few hours sleep.
> I sure do enjoy British TV on Sunday Night however.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And so glad you have been here!


sugarsugar said:


> I just went back to see when I started with TP and it was March 2013. Wow I have been at this table just over 3 years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these two new outfits and of course I'm partial to the purple/lavender one.



Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm hoping she will take them with her to Spain. I am just tickled that she has actually like the patterns and that they are something other than scarves, cowls, hats, and fingerless mitts! I'm hoping to make some of these tops for all my girls (3 of them) for Christmas gifts. None of them wear winter sweaters but would wear a tank top under a jacket in winter.


Swedenme said:


> I love the top too Gwen . Are you making tops for her to take with her to Spain


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....


Swedenme said:


> A stripper mmmm is this what you do when you say you are having the knitting group round :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope Brett gets the panel back in place before you get any rodent visitors, yuk. That's one thing we have very few of here, the municipality has rat control officers & they put out bait stations where needed. I've only seen ne in the 34 yrs we have lived here.


We seem to have some uninvited mice in our area. They're outside though but they're pulling the grass up. Have never heard of mice doing that. My neighbour has put out traps with cheese and they are ignoring it in favour of the grass. Could they be using the grass to make a nest?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have problems with vacuums! We have a dyson (of course out of warranty now) and it just doesn't suck up like it used to. Brantley has cleaned the rollers, etc. and it is a little better but it does need repair. Closest dyson repair place is almost an hour away. There is a vacuum repair place locally that I am going to check with since it is out of warranty anyway.



Swedenme said:


> Hope it is there problem and not your phone Julie . The trouble is they don't make things to last no more , and with all this technology in everything , anything can go wrong . In my house it's irons and vacuum cleaners I only have to look at them and they refuse to work . My latest vacuum cleaner loses suction if it gets a bit of dust in it how temperamental is that :shock:
> I've just been given my oldest sons almost new dyson what a difference


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! check out our new workshop. A really nice, original sweater.
> 
> Please go to the following link. At least check it out as it is a wonderful sweater! -SIMPLE to make too: The workshop just opened.
> 
> ...


Lovely sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....now that I've caught up I'll go knit and/or do a little picking up. No unrealistic expectations of actually getting a lot cleaned....see I"m learning not to overdo....LOL. Hugs and love to all! TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi ALL - I'm OFF the highway, home at last, 1138 miles later. Very tired, must unload car in a few days etc, etc, etc, MORE LATER...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Hope you had a good trip and are all rested up by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I woke up to, well this is actually melted a quit a bit.


Hope it's all gone by now. Just saw the weather forecast. It's warmer in Yellowknife, NWT, than it is here. I just can't imagine that. We seem to be in the cold spot this year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
> I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
> I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
> Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
> ...


That quilt shop hop sounds like so much fun. Hope we can see some of your work soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we have the same friends!! Ours named their cat "dog" and their dog "cat"!


Too funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Remember me? I know I have been MIA for a long while now.
> The move to Arizona was not as successful as hoped. There was a lot of arguing and unhappiness in my little family group. To make a long story short, my DH, DD and her little troupe moved back to Alabama in February after a year and a half of hating it here. As life often throws me a curve I will be headed back as well in a few days. Suffice it to say there are issues with the GKs that have me concerned and I need to check into it and see if there is intervention needed. I do not know how long term this new situation will be as of yet.
> I got to spend a month during the holidays with my other DD and her family in Indiana which was such a stress buster. Got some fun crochet projects done while there. Came home renewed and ready to tackle more projects. Will add pictures when I am done here.
> Earlier this year I had to have my right carotid artery cleaned out. The blockage was much worse then originally determined. Surgery went fine but a few weeks later I was in hospital for a week due to infection around the suture site. Then I had a month of IV infusion antibiotics at home. All is well now but it was a tedious time. Other then some numbness in my neck it looks and feels really good.
> ...


Sorry to hear that your move to Arizona didn't work out. Hopefully when you move back to Alabama things will straighten out for you. Glad that you got over the infection and feel better. I see that you have been busy with your crochet projects. Your GD's look so happy with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


For a moment I thought you meant the mice you have outside :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


Definitly beautiful views


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


darowil said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will post a photo of what he did. But no light in the area at this stage but did take a pre photo this morning. And I had left by the time he finished.
> 
> Saw the physio- he sayd hte problem with my achilles is due to my muscles in my legs so he needs to work on relaxing them. Amazing the difference in hip movement between the two legs! It would help occasionally when I put it into a strange position but as soon as i changed position it would stop. And hardly any flexibility in the ankle. At least I could see that what he was saying was right!
> For now icing and simple exercises. Twice weekly physio for 3 weeks and probably dry needling as well then weekly. And continue the resting.
> Then to knitting- one new member, our first male. Must get some baby knitting done by next week. The lady who has been co-ordinating the centre for the last 12 months finishes next week so I probably won' t see her again though she will be around but not days I am likely to be there now I don't live near by. She is pregnant and I wanted to do something for her. Have a cute duck hat and booties pattern which I think should knit up quickly. Hopefully enough yarn after to do Elizabeth one which was the original plan.


 Look forward to the pictures Margaret and I hope the physio helps with your Achilles problem


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these two new outfits and of course I'm partial to the purple/lavender one.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I don't have the name of the statue. Sadly, I couldn't take notes and photos at the same time. Thought I would remember a few things at least and that I would get back down there and have the plaque to see in the photo, but that isn't happening. There are many famous and accomplished Scottish people throughout history that have made huge contributions to society, medicine, science, etc. Not sure what the day will bring today, but with no sleep last night, don't think I will be out much today. The tour we are taking after DH's work will include Glasgow, so I might very well find out then.


Did a bit of investigating and it seems to be a statue of James Watt. This is what I found on Wickapaedia -

Watt was a Scottish inventor and mechanical engineer, renowned for his improvements in steam engine technology.
James Watt was born in Greenock on 18 January 1736. His father was a prosperous shipwright. Watt initially worked as a maker of mathematical instruments, but soon became interested in steam engines.
The first working steam engine had been patented in 1698 and by the time of Watt's birth, Newcomen engines were pumping water from mines all over the country. In around 1764, Watt was given a model Newcomen engine to repair. He realised that it was hopelessly inefficient and began to work to improve the design. He designed a separate condensing chamber for the steam engine that prevented enormous losses of steam. His first patent in 1769 covered this device and other improvements on Newcomen's engine.
Watt's partner and backer was the inventor John Roebuck. In 1775, Roebuck's interest was taken over by Matthew Boulton who owned an engineering works in Birmingham. Together he and Watt began to manufacture steam engines. Boulton & Watt became the most important engineering firm in the country, meeting considerable demand. Initially this came from Cornish mine owners, but extended to paper, flour, cotton and iron mills, as well as distilleries, canals and waterworks. In 1785, Watt and Boulton were elected fellows of the Royal Society.
By 1790, Watt was a wealthy man and in 1800 he retired and devoted himself entirely to research work. He patented several other important inventions including the rotary engine, the double-action engine and the steam indicator, which records the steam pressure inside the engine.
Watt died on 19 August 1819. A unit of measurement of electrical and mechanical power - the watt - is named in his honour.

....bet you're sorry you asked! Oh and here's the man himself....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely little outfits.
Julie, hope phone gets straightened out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally caught up and off now to put all the photos etc on the listings.

Happy Belated Birthday to 81brighteyes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


If it's a wireless, it may need a new battery --- or it could have some dust built up inside and needs a good clean out with the vacuum or blower.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


When mine did that, my computer tect cleaned it with forced air. We have a long haired cat and it said that I had cat hair clogging up the mouse.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


When mine did that, my computer tect cleaned it with forced air. We have a long haired cat and it said that I had cat hair clogging up the mouse.

oops a gwenie


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> For a moment I thought you meant the mice you have outside :shock:


So did I! :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my opinion actually is a decent person, who was in a very invidious position. Never should have been forced out of his relationship with Camilla- but the odds were so heavily stacked against them.


I must agree with Julie. It had to be extremely difficult for Charles and Camilla. And did not help to make his marriage to Dianna a sound one. In spite of her looks and the ''innocent'' party in the breakup, she didn't have the maturity to help make much effort toward keeping the marriage on solid ground. Just MHO.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only on page 14...Computersaurus Rex seemed to need a rest, so I left it off over the weekend and it's hard to keep up on my phone. I ended up going on a sewing binge instead! I've had ziploc bags of scrap squares (I always cut everything I possibly can) on the shelf for years, so I decided to tackle making some blocks--I made a lot of progress, and there were thousands of squares (I mean years' worth... :shock: ). Anyway, these may end up being donated or something when they're finished, but I'm also thinking these blocks might make some good practice for trying out a block by block machine quilting technique. We shall see.

I finished another hat and have another started as well (I really do need knitted hats anonymous, LOL). It was a good weekend to stay in--yesterday, in spite of the date being May 1, we had a wind chill of 23F in the morning and the wind was horrible all day. :thumbdown: I wanted to bake cookies (not even knowing about oatmeal cookie day, that's what I was thinking about), but I never got around to it.

Today is warmer and Wednesday is supposed to be near 80F again. Such a strange spring!

Hugs & blessings to all, and I hope to get caught up.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that your move to Arizona didn't work out. Hopefully when you move back to Alabama things will straighten out for you. Glad that you got over the infection and feel better. I see that you have been busy with your crochet projects. Your GD's look so happy with them.


Thank you. I have to keep myself from looking too far forward and just live for the day. Sometimes I expect too much and that can be a problem for those around me. For some reason I think I am perfect though  -- lol

The girls did love the 'critters'. Only the one on the bed is my GD, the other two belong to my daughters best friend. After seeing the first one she asked me to do the other two. Was a great way to spend my time while DD was at work and GD was at school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, lovely little outfits.
> Julie, hope phone gets straightened out.


So do I! and fast- it is annoying not having it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I must agree with Julie. It had to be extremely difficult for Charles and Camilla. And did not help to make his marriage to Dianna a sound one. In spite of her looks and the ''innocent'' party in the breakup, she didn't have the maturity to help make much effort toward keeping the marriage on solid ground. Just MHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And in my opinion , sadly had a lot of scars from her mother leaving them when she was only 6. Not to deny that she was incredibly photogenic, but we do have a saying 'beauty is but skin deep'.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, just heard on our news that we are having one of the warmest autumns on record, so strange weather seems to be happening in many parts of the world. Last week I was changing over the wardrobe clothing for winter, but now it's back to tee shirts and light jeans again. 
Will certainly feel it when it finally does turn to winter. This nice weather suits me perfectly, am enjoying it while it lasts. 

Darowil, you sure have a huge rennovation job, it's going to look fabulous when finished by sound of it.' When I inherited my parents house, we decided to give it the big makeover before selling it. Oh boy 4 months of hard slog, was quite a test of our tempers etc, but once finished it was terrific, and sold at auction. Was sad the folks couldn't see it, as it hadn't been freshened up for 30 years. 
Sonja your expertise is amazing, love your latest creation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you cathy - sometimes i get confused with all the initials. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have a feeling that the DS is darling "sister".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 2 May '16

Today is Baby Day. Smiley, squishy, faces are perfect reasons to put Baby Day on the map. Although its difficult to pinpoint why, or where this day originated, we can easily speculate! Anyone who has ever yearned for, had, or known a baby, could list dozens of reasons why babies are special. Babies are not just cute, but they are innocent in a way that helps you to see goodness in the world. They give you hope, happiness, and make you strive to become a better person. What more could you ask for?

Mark Baby Day in your calendar, and use it to cherish the baby you have, or plan for the baby you want. If you arent planning on making babies any time soon, or your baby is walking around in 6 inch heels, or sporting a 5 oclock shadow, take this day to celebrate with a niece, nephew, or grandchild. Show them how blessed you feel to have them in your life, and have a fantastic day.

Alternatively, if there are no babies in your family, why not make a gift basket for a new mother in your neighbourhood, or graciously donate to a baby related charity? Do something precious this Baby Day!

Which beverage is sold with the slogan "Made from the best stuff on Earth" on its bottle?

VitaminWater
AriZona Iced Tea
Budweiser
Snapple

About 7% of all the potatoes grown in the U.S. are turned into McDonald's fries.

May 2
1975 - David Beckham
1972 - Dwayne Johnson

May 2, 1941
General Mills began shipping a new cereal called "Cheerioats" to six test markets. (The cereal was later renamed "Cheerios.")

Answer: Snapple is a brand of tea and juice drinks which is owned by Dr Pepper Snapple Group and based in Plano, Texas. Snapple's brand slogan is "Made from the best stuff on Earth." The company was originally known as Unadulterated Food Products, and was first conceived as a part-time venture to supply fruit juices to health food stores. An early apple juice product led to the company's name, Snapple. The original name of that particular apple juice product, "Snapple," which derived from the words "snappy" and "apple," became the new name for their beverage company, the Snapple Beverage Corporation, beginning in the early 1980s. Snapple would not manufacture their first tea, lemon tea, until 1987.

Slow Cooker Balsamic Chicken Caprese Well Plated by Erin

SERVING: SIZE4
PREP TIME: 10 min
TOTAL TIME: 4 hr

This balsamic chicken caprese recipe is simple, filled with sweet Italian flavor, and you probably have everything you need to make it in your pantry right this second.

Ingredients

2 Tbsp extra virgin olive oil
2 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1⁄2 tsp kosher salt
1⁄2 tsp freshly cracked black pepper
14 oz diced tomatoes (1 can)
1⁄2 cup balsamic vinegar
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1 tsp dried basil
1 small red onion, diced
shredded mozzarella cheese, for serving
thinly sliced fresh basil, for serving

DIRECTIONS

1. Drizzle olive oil in the bottom of a 4-quart or larger slow cooker. Place chicken on top of oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

2. In a small bowl, stir together the tomatoes, balsamic vinegar, garlic, bayleaf, basil, and onion. Pour over the chicken.

3. Cover and cook until chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear, 5 to 6 hours on low heat or 2 1/2 to 3 hours on high heat, depending upon your slow cooker.

4. Transfer the chicken to a plate, then with a slotted spoon, scoop the tomato-balsamic slow cooker sauce over the chicken. Top with mozzarella and fresh basil.

Notes: Because white meat chicken can dry out easily in the slow cooker, be sure to check your slow cooker at the early end of the cooking time frame. For the best taste, purchase a block of mozzarella cheese and grate it yourself, versus purchasing a pre-grated variety.

www.wellplated.com/slow-cooker-balsamic-chicken


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just looked at the recipe - looks really good. however - i think i would need a couple of over easy eggs on top. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: The only way it resembles an omelette is in looks... no eggs LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sonja - love the bonnets. we used to always wear a bonnet on the girls but you don't see bonnets too much over hear anymore - or maybe i just don't see them. more than likely the baby is bare headed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news about the specialist - i just hope it doesn't take too long for you to see her. i wonder what kind of phone costs $130. my land line phone cost me less than $20 - and you can buy a cell phone cheaper than that. prices must be really high in auckland. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> With the landline out of action I can't make the calls I need. I had to argue with the man at the phone company, quite forcefully, to get them to send out a technician- they claim it is my phone at fault- but it is only a year old, worked fine until Friday. If it is the phone the call out could cost me $130, but so would a new phone, and nobody that I know locally has a landline- they are all on mobiles only.
> What has happened is that the doctor already had the xray results, much to my surprise. There is apparently significant deterioration in the joint, so she is actioning the referral to the Specialist, and I am back to wait and see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a pretty blanket. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just in case Betty looks at the TP- on tonights digest. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401447-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed that one gwen - usually i do. thanks for fixing it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That was great Sam. Be sure to remove the "s" in order for the link to work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - here is season one. --- sam

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/series/grantchester-s1/



Gweniepooh said:


> I also love the British TV on Sunday nights. Watched Call the Midwives on Masterpiece theater last night. Have watched all season of it and love that I can watch the current season on Sundays. Also have started watching GrantChester. Would love to watch the back seasons of it but it isn't on Netflix so I'm out of luck there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and if you page down and just pick the grantchester videos i think this site will give you all of season 2. --- sam

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/watch-online/



Gweniepooh said:


> I also love the British TV on Sunday nights. Watched Call the Midwives on Masterpiece theater last night. Have watched all season of it and love that I can watch the current season on Sundays. Also have started watching GrantChester. Would love to watch the back seasons of it but it isn't on Netflix so I'm out of luck there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is excellent news about the specialist - i just hope it doesn't take too long for you to see her. i wonder what kind of phone costs $130. my land line phone cost me less than $20 - and you can buy a cell phone cheaper than that. prices must be really high in auckland. --- sam


Might be cheap and nasty though, Sam?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sonja - love the bonnets. we used to always wear a bonnet on the girls but you don't see bonnets too much over hear anymore - or maybe i just don't see them. more than likely the baby is bare headed. --- sam


Thank you Sam I've been busy practising crochet and just realised what time it is . I'm doing a blanket don't know how good it is but it looks OK to me . But it's past my bedtime so i will have a good look at it in the morning

Goodnight everyone 🌙


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I just went back to see when I started with TP and it was March 2013. Wow I have been at this table just over 3 years.


I started posted in May of 2013 but had read from time to time. I was like Julie in thinking it was an actual tea party that someone was having instead of a computer tea party. It has now been 3 years since I joined in the party.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


Very beautiful baby knits Sonja! Good luck with the crocheting project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely place to go. do people build homes along the shore of the lochs? --- sam



KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually end up buying a new one when that happens. --- sam



budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - that was interesting. i didn't realize watt was scottish. i would like to have a car that ran off a steam engine. --- sam



KateB said:


> Did a bit of investigating and it seems to be a statue of James Watt. This is what I found on Wickapaedia -
> 
> Watt was a Scottish inventor and mechanical engineer, renowned for his improvements in steam engine technology.
> James Watt was born in Greenock on 18 January 1736. His father was a prosperous shipwright. Watt initially worked as a maker of mathematical instruments, but soon became interested in steam engines.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - and then there was princess margaret. i always felt sorry for her. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I must agree with Julie. It had to be extremely difficult for Charles and Camilla. And did not help to make his marriage to Dianna a sound one. In spite of her looks and the ''innocent'' party in the breakup, she didn't have the maturity to help make much effort toward keeping the marriage on solid ground. Just MHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are beautiful shots for sure.


KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam! Never thought to look for Masterpiece theater on the internet. I've bookmarked it and will begin watching it this evening. 



thewren said:


> gwen - here is season one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/series/grantchester-s1/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had Sydney's girl/dog friend here this afternoon for a play date. Hannah has just left to take her home and see her boyfriend a little while she studies. No classes tomorrow but first final exam on Wednesday. 

AC guy didn't show or call today; hope all is okay. HIs wife is a former colleague of mine and has MS. House is humid with all the thunderstorms we've had and are again supposed to get tonight. I'm off to knit some more. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For a moment I thought you meant the mice you have outside :shock:


Ha ha = I should have been clear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam. why is the house sparrow under threat? I didn't know about a problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mouse keeps freezing. Anyone know what the problem could be?


It wants some grass maybe?

Might your live mice not be mice?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


It is a delightful view indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When mine did that, my computer tect cleaned it with forced air. We have a long haired cat and it said that I had cat hair clogging up the mouse.
> 
> oops a gwenie


A mouse catching a cat...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate - that was interesting. i didn't realize watt was scottish. i would like to have a car that ran off a steam engine. --- sam


I've just read a book which had a steam car in it and knitting- but I am hopeless on remembering book titles and at this point I can't even remember the author! So not a very helpful piece of information really. Had antique cars as a theme.

Well I goggled quilt knit antique cars novel and got a hit. Monica Ferris A Murderous Yarn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had Sydney's girl/dog friend here this afternoon for a play date. Hannah has just left to take her home and see her boyfriend a little while she studies. No classes tomorrow but first final exam on Wednesday.
> 
> AC guy didn't show or call today; hope all is okay. HIs wife is a former colleague of mine and has MS. House is humid with all the thunderstorms we've had and are again supposed to get tonight. I'm off to knit some more. TTYL


Today I have an electrician here. He is working in the area where the stripper was stripping yesterday so will wait till he moves to take a photo. 
Need to get a few things so will go out soon. Might as well go to McDonalds for an early lunch. Now that I have a Seniors card I can buy something at least $3 and get a free coffee (proper coffee) which is less than a coffee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a new pic of Gizmo.


He is so cute.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Once again truly lovely knitting, Sonja! Your needles must smoke, you're so fast! I love the lavender pinafore. Thank you for sharing.


Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye what attachment do you use on the dremel for the dog nails? Do they mind the noise?


We use a medium grit sanding attachment, I'll pull out the package of replacement sandpaper thingys and tell you what grit it is, they don't seem to mind the noise at all, and the vibrations don't bother them too bad either, and it cauterizes if you get a little too short, but usually they start to pull away in a bit of discomfort when we are getting close. On Gizmo's nails, I put a mesh bag over his foot and put his nails through in order to keep the hair out of the dremel, I have to use a clothes pin to hold Ryssa's ears back, I got the hair caught in the dremel once, but it didn't hurt her, I was more upset than she was since the dremel isn't so powerful.
I have the Dremel 7300 cordless.
The sandpaper things don't have a weight on them, but it's not super fine, but not too rough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Very beautiful baby knits Sonja! Good luck with the crocheting project.


Thank you mary


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought about the cobbler the other day when I saw it posted elsewhere. No mixed berries in the freezer. I wonder if plain strawberries would work?. I have never heard of strawberry cobbler; but, why not.
> I confess I made the Earthquake cake instead. Lots of chocolate ,easy to make in 9x13. It is big if KTP was not virtual, I would bring some on over to go with your Cuppa. It is rich and delicious just like the community that I live in.(not necessarily income rich) Where I live is very Artsy and cultural. If you want connections, one goes to the Library for brilliant presentations or Fiber Arts, or the Opera House etc, I am in 3 knitting groups and 3 quilting groups. Always ways to help conservation efforts or garden projects sponsored by Garden Club. You can go to the Photographic Workshop like many from around the world or learn to Sail or build a boat.(wood or fiberglass)
> I just finished a quilt shop hop the other day. 36 shops and about 2000miles around the state. Some Way west or way North, way East or way South. It took 5 full days to do. That's all for now.
> Norway ME is way west from me. Rangely and Moosehead still have ice on the lakes and snow in the woods. More expected tomorrow but not in my neck of the woods hopefully.
> ...


I love the sounds of where you live, it is indeed rich in things to keep you active in the arts. 
Your cake sounds yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you didn't have too many plants out yet for the hail to wreck. What a mess it can make.


I don't have any veggies in the garden yet, we'll still get a couple decent freezes probably, but I did get the broccoli into the greenhouse and we'll get those in the ground in the next couple weeks, and I got all the tomatoes, jalapenos, bell peppers, and egg plants started today, so they'll be ready to plant in the ground in the near future. I really need a 4 season room that I can just start everything the middle of April and have enough light and warmth to not have to worry about it. lol Ah well, it all works. Thankfully we didn't get any hail, so praying and crossing everything that we don't get any hail that damages the veggies this year, it's done that the last two years, so sucks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My cousin's DH thought it clever to name their Irish Wolfhound 'Mahdra' which is Irish gaelic for dog.....until they went to Ireland and he had to call her! :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Beautiful pictures Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Once again truly lovely knitting, Sonja! Your needles must smoke, you're so fast! I love the lavender pinafore. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you April


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Your photo looks almost familiar - I've just spent all this afternoon at a friend's, working with her in her garden. The sun shone the whole time but the wind was cold - luckily her garden is sheltered. We planted various vegetable seeds and some mini-corn seedlings in her new raised beds, then I started clearing the weeds from another area which had lots of bind weed (wild convolvulus) which has roots everywhere. Before I knew it it was 5pm!
> 
> So, we had 'lunch' and then I came home and have just finished the very first section of the border of the Haddington Shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haddington-shawl
> IIt's looking really good BUT I've now got brain fade and can't work out how to do the repeats needed so as to keep all the sections in the correct sequences. I think it's time for a glass of vino and an early night! Maybe all will be clearer after a few hours sleep eye....


You were busy. 
That's a beautiful shawl, I so want to see it when you are done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Remember me? I know I have been MIA for a long while now.
> The move to Arizona was not as successful as hoped. There was a lot of arguing and unhappiness in my little family group. To make a long story short, my DH, DD and her little troupe moved back to Alabama in February after a year and a half of hating it here. As life often throws me a curve I will be headed back as well in a few days. Suffice it to say there are issues with the GKs that have me concerned and I need to check into it and see if there is intervention needed. I do not know how long term this new situation will be as of yet.
> I got to spend a month during the holidays with my other DD and her family in Indiana which was such a stress buster. Got some fun crochet projects done while there. Came home renewed and ready to tackle more projects. Will add pictures when I am done here.
> Earlier this year I had to have my right carotid artery cleaned out. The blockage was much worse then originally determined. Surgery went fine but a few weeks later I was in hospital for a week due to infection around the suture site. Then I had a month of IV infusion antibiotics at home. All is well now but it was a tedious time. Other then some numbness in my neck it looks and feels really good.
> ...


Welcome back! So sorry that the move to AZ wasn't as successful as hoped, but wonderful that you were able to spend time with the grands in Indiana. 
You were busy, those all look wonderful. And the grands look like they love theirs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't have any veggies in the garden yet, we'll still get a couple decent freezes probably, but I did get the broccoli into the greenhouse and we'll get those in the ground in the next couple weeks, and I got all the tomatoes, jalapenos, bell peppers, and egg plants started today, so they'll be ready to plant in the ground in the near future. I really need a 4 season room that I can just start everything the middle of April and have enough light and warmth to not have to worry about it. lol Ah well, it all works. Thankfully we didn't get any hail, so praying and crossing everything that we don't get any hail that damages the veggies this year, it's done that the last two years, so sucks.


I would love to have more room too. My greenhouse is about 8 X 12 but has no real heat in it. I have an electric heater but that's only good for about -2C/29F


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Fan


Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am feeling quite well for the most part. There are a number of reasons I stayed but recovery is definitely one of them. DH and I had a rather rough time of it and needed to be away from each other. When I go (leaving here the 4th of May) I will be living by myself for a while. DH and I are going to slowly get to know each other again and see if being together is in our best interest. It will be quite the adventure as I have never lived alone before.


Very good that you are feeling well, I am sorry though that you and DH are having a rough time, I hope that all goes well for you both getting to know each other again, but I'm sure it will not be without it's difficulties, but we are here for you whenever you need us. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I took Ryssa and Gizmo out for a walk to the park down the street and the river is there where David likes to go fish, Ryssa must have caught his sent from yesterday, because she was on a mission to go a certain way, and she was focused, then all of a sudden she stopped and looked down and realized he was in water above her ankles, lol She backtracked and tried to go around several different ways, I finally had to just tell her no, we were going to go head back home. The river had risen from the rain and snow much higher than it normally is. Poor pup. Gizmo didn't mind getting his feet we too much, now, mind, Ryssa had no problem walking through the mud puddle on the way home. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad it is there kaye. it has been raining here most of the day - in the low 40's. i have not ventured out. either has snow white kitty and tip kitty just raced in - a bit damp. --- sam


It was gorgeous today, thankfully we aren't to get rain for a couple days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got home from GS ball game, he made a couple of good hits & one catch which for 7 I thnk is OK.
I dropped the GKs at home on my way home. 
My friend has been vacationing in Newfoundand, she forgot about the time change & texted me at 4am this morning,I had turned the ringer up while in Ontario & forgot to turn it down.needless to say I'm a little tired tonight.

GD & I planted some more garden today. Corn & garlic are now in, I wanted to do more but t was very hot & GD was complaining. So I guess tomorrow I'll get it done..

Fan, great butterfly photos 
Julie, hope you get the phone issues sorted out.

I hope Betty sees the "love you to the moon & back blanket, its cute. Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joy, what a lovely and touching prom story. Congratulations to Tim. I hope he had a very enjoyable evening.
> 
> A warm welcome to Pearls Girls. I think the best tasting eggs I've ever had was at a friends' home in Connecticut. The eggs were gathered in the am and baked with a touch of cream and some chopped bacon. I hope you enjoy the Tea Party as much as I have--what a warm bunch of sisters and brothers (only a few of these.)
> 
> ...


You are really going to miss the girls over the summer I think, although it will be nice to have the house more or less to yourself other than the reno workers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got some photos downloaded from the phone through iCloud. I don't know how to do it, just happened automatically tonight. I thought this church was so impressive as we approached it.


Those are great, love the church.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what house sparrow? what mistake did i make now? --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam. why is the house sparrow under threat? I didn't know about a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from GS ball game, he made a couple of good hits & one catch which for 7 I thnk is OK.
> I dropped the GKs at home on my way home.
> My friend has been vacationing in Newfoundand, she forgot about the time change & texted me at 4am this morning,I had turned the ringer up while in Ontario & forgot to turn it down.needless to say I'm a little tired tonight.
> 
> ...


All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Photographed beutifully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from the lae 1800's to the late 1920's there was a car company hat made steam driven cars - the stanley steamer. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've just read a book which had a steam car in it and knitting- but I am hopeless on remembering book titles and at this point I can't even remember the author! So not a very helpful piece of information really. Had antique cars as a theme.
> 
> Well I goggled quilt knit antique cars novel and got a hit. Monica Ferris A Murderous Yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


*Happy Belated Birthday* sorry you had the scare!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


babies? Unfortunately their babies aren't so attractive and rather a pest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


So was it the phone companies problem or your phone? Glad you have the phone working again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> from the lae 1800's to the late 1920's there was a car company hat made steam driven cars - the stanley steamer. --- sam


Thats what was in the book- went fast but needed frequent water stops. And if you didn't know what you were doing you could blow the boiler up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really nice to hear from you marikayknits - good news for the spinal stenosis but not so good for the heart flutter. hope it straightens out on its own. sending tons of healing energy to surround you in warm healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. hope you get back to knitting the wedding shawl. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it held the speed record until 1911. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats what was in the book- went fast but needed frequent water stops. And if you didn't know what you were doing you could blow the boiler up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


Fantastic about the back-you won't have known yourslef. Not so good the heart but hopefully it will settle- even if needs a little shock to do so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful fan - great pictures. they are beautiful creatures. --- sam



Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it held the speed record until 1911. --- sam


That I didn't pick up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So was it the phone companies problem or your phone? Glad you have the phone working again.


Seeing as how I have not seen the technician, I think it has to be on their side. Thanks!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Ooh Fan, how beautiful they are. We don't see these in the wild here. They look so bright and new.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You were busy.
> That's a beautiful shawl, I so want to see it when you are done.


Just don't hold your breath! I'm a slow knitter and haven't spent a lot of time on it yet, got 2 repeats of the edging done now (needs nine) before you knit the main body of it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


So do we! Thanks for the education Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh Fan, how beautiful they are. We don't see these in the wild here. They look so bright and new.


Thank you folks, They were a favourite of my mothers, and I love them too.'
There are 2 more still morphing, and 7 caterpillars, there won't be much foliage left the rate they are hoovering it up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


So glad you've got it sorted, Julie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


So glad you've got it sorted, Julie.

Oops, a Gwenie! :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear from you Marikay, what a roller coaster you're having, health wise. Wishing you good health from now on!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> from the lae 1800's to the late 1920's there was a car company hat made steam driven cars - the stanley steamer. --- sam


Also a company in Europe making the Pannard steam driven car. A vintage car collector I knew as a child had one colloquially known as the puffard.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ps my mother made the costume for me. She was a very creative lady.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your loving words and thoughts. It has been a bit of a roller coaster and I suspect the ride isn't over quite yet. 

Kaye, your Gizmo is adorable. 
Fan, I love the butterfly outfit made by your mom.
Marikayknits, a fluttering heart can be so scary. Mine has done that a few times. Praying the meds do the trick for you so you don't have to experience the shock.

The scenery photos were beautiful. It's like taking a virtual vacation for me.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I really should be getting to sleep, I have a busy day tomorrow. I have laundry and then packing, making sure the most essential items are in easy reach, pick up my rental car, load that and be able to rest tomorrow night. I head out Wednesday morning. 
Items that I leave behind will be stored here at the house by my sister until I can get them. I realize I have far too much in the way of crafting supplies. Not to mention the amount of photos I have.(they fill up 2 footlockers+a number of albums and scrap books) It can be hard to decide what I can do without---lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So glad you've got it sorted, Julie.


Thanks Lin- it is good to be able to call people again without worrying about running out of minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ps my mother made the costume for me. She was a very creative lady.


Very clever!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely place to go. do people build homes along the shore of the lochs? --- sam


Some do, in fact the couple who own the hotel are in the process of building a home for themselves right next to the hotel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy belated birthday wishes to Marikayknits!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


Beautiful butteflies Fan. Let's hope you get lots of baby butterflies!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


Hi Marikay, good to see you posting and glad to hear you're painfree and moving better after your back injections, but not so good to hear of your heart problems. I hope the shock treatment will sort things out and you'll have no further problems. Just take things quietly for a while.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh Fan, how beautiful they are. We don't see these in the wild here. They look so bright and new.


I've got a feeling there was something about Monarch butterflies on Countryfile recently (Iwasn't paying too much attention), maybe they're making a comeback in the UK.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
> Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


Great photo, great outfit!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


Lovely photo, she like Luke, always looks so happy.

PS. Is that sunshine I see in your garden????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will post a photo of what he did. But no light in the area at this stage but did take a pre photo this morning. And I had left by the time he finished.
> 
> Saw the physio- he sayd hte problem with my achilles is due to my muscles in my legs so he needs to work on relaxing them. Amazing the difference in hip movement between the two legs! It would help occasionally when I put it into a strange position but as soon as i changed position it would stop. And hardly any flexibility in the ankle. At least I could see that what he was saying was right!
> For now icing and simple exercises. Twice weekly physio for 3 weeks and probably dry needling as well then weekly. And continue the resting.
> Then to knitting- one new member, our first male. Must get some baby knitting done by next week. The lady who has been co-ordinating the centre for the last 12 months finishes next week so I probably won' t see her again though she will be around but not days I am likely to be there now I don't live near by. She is pregnant and I wanted to do something for her. Have a cute duck hat and booties pattern which I think should knit up quickly. Hopefully enough yarn after to do Elizabeth one which was the original plan.


I am glad the physio will be able to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for that. This is one of my favorite things to order in our breakfast restaurant. They're called "nests" in some places with eggs cooked in the middle. You'll be able to use those potato patties that you posted a photo of. Just fry them in butter until softened and then smash them down to cover the bottom of the pan thinly. I start the pan hot and then turn it down to medium (on electric stove top) so that I get a nice brown crust.
> 
> I've made the recipe at home and use a pretty large skillet so that the potatoes stay in a thin layer and is the right size when doubled. I'm not very good at sliding them out to fold over on itself though.


Thanks for the tips.. :thumbup: I will try them on the weekend...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And so glad you have been here!


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A mouse catching a cat...


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Lovely! And you have sunshine.. lucky you. We had a horrendous weather day today... wind gusts up to 90km and a dust storm too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Lovely! And sunshine as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some do, in fact the couple who own the hotel are in the process of building a home for themselves right next to the hotel.


I imagine your view is incredible also and a wonderful place for walking. What a magnificent view for the owners of the hotel to have their private home. I would so enjoy having a view like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, didn't realize you had monarchs also. They are so beautiful. Thanks for the info on male and female. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


What kissable cheeks she has. You will be a busy grandma. One lovely thing is the memories you and they will have.

Not sure what's going on but got message I will be charged for this if not on email and thought I was on email ??? Hmmmm confusing.

Angelam, so sorry to hear of heart problems. Hope they can solve this. Hugs and healing wishes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday* sorry you had the scare!


RE.. Marikayknits..... ditto from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ps my mother made the costume for me. She was a very creative lady.


She sure was! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


Aaaww! Wow she is growing sooo fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


Me, too. How scary for you and your family. So glad that they've figured out the pain situation and that's been cleared up for awhile. Good to see you back with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All up and running now, thanks Bonnie- it just took a bit of persuasion to place the fault investigation.


Glad that's all sorted out. We still have a land line also since that's the phone number we've had for nearly 40 years, it's hard to transfer completely over to cell phones. We have a main station in the kitchen and 2 extra one for upstairs and one for downstairs and the lot cost about $100...but they've lasted for a very long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photo of Caitlyn -- you'll love watching her that one day per week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - love the pinafore outfit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


And I learned something too


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Just googled to find out how you tell butterfly boys from the girls and I have one of each, the male is the one with a dark spot each side of back wings. I learn something new everyday.


wonderful I always have questions running through my mind. Not enough time to look up all resources on the internet, so appreciate knowing these tid bits as I drink my tea and wait for yard help to come today. Always something new to learn and then share. I 'appear' so smart. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No it's metal gone rusty but that's what was intended. It's become a part of the north with lots of tourists visiting when they are in the area .only thing if you want to get up close to it . There is a hill to get up first


It looks special. I can understand why it would be a tourist spot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just after I posted that things were settling down for Mel, she posted that a friend had just passed away yesterday. He had just recently bee diagnosed with Al's according to Mel. I suspect that she will have another challenging week.


Poor Mel, she seems to have a cloud over her head. Has she mentioned whether she's settled in her new place?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from another gray day in Chicagoland. Just made breakfast of hash brown potatoes with chives and parsley and some fresh scrambled eggs...Turns out that DD's boyfriend (fairly new - been dating about 3 mos. and just recently met my DH - I've yet to meet him) is a former farm boy from Southern Illinois and his parents were up for a visit and brought fresh eggs - she would never eat that many so she shared with us. Bright yellow yollks -- nice treat.


How thoughtful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The EarthQuake Cake
> was off the internet and quite simple.
> Grease 9x13 pan and sprinkle with 1 C. coconut
> 1/2 C. chopped pecans.
> .


Sounds so good but I can't afford to put on an ounce or I need to buy new clothes. Will wait until I have company to share it with before I make it. Would it freeze well?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Will wait until I have company to share it with before I make it. Would it freeze well?[/quote]

I don't know if it would freeze well. I did not think of calories as I had a good check up and was down 10 #s. We only ate that for lunch and dinner that day and lunch the next.
I rationalize that It had Fresh eggs, coconut, nuts, cream cheese and chocolate, it must be all good for you, however you eat them. Healthy choices and happy faces when all those ingredients are in one place. Very rich and filling. (WE didn't want or need to eat anything else.) we snacked on it all day.) It was full of energy, probably not good for someone with sugar problems or on Weight watchers. . . . lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does any body else on here who watches blacklist think like me that the last few episodes have been a load of rubbish .thank goodness I can still rely on Johnny Lee Miller and elementary for some entertainment . All the ones I like here have finished . We don't have like America were they run for weeks and week . Here they make roughly 4 episodes then disappear for a year


That is disappointing to hear. I haven't seen it for a few weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I joined the Tea Party in mid-January 2011. Not until some months ago that I realized that it was only just beginning then. So we are about half way through the fifth year of meeting around the tea table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It doesn't seem that long. How time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ps my mother made the costume for me. She was a very creative lady.


Judging by the photo she must have been- showing her love of butterflies clearly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It looks special. I can understand why it would be a tourist spot.


It can be seen for miles, nice to spot especially at night as there are lights on the ground that give it an eirey look


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


Doesn't look like it will be long now though. then you will be chasing her madly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is disappointing to hear. I haven't seen it for a few weeks.


I think it's finally back on track in this weeks episode fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - love the pinafore outfit!


Thank you rookie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


She is a truly bonnie lass, Kate!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lyme disease - thanks for bringing this up, Sam. This is a very serious problem in Canada. The testing for lyme disease in Canada is problematic and not extensive enough. I'm not sure why but it may be lack of funds. I know of some people who have gone to the U.S. for the additional testing to confirm that they have the disease.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine how the Blacklist will be now that one of the main characters has been killed off. :roll:


Was Liz killed?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


Oh oh you are going to need eyes in the back of your head soon 😄
What fun you are going to have


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm anxious to hear how they are. will you please give us a report. --- sam


I will as soon as I make them. Didn't do it yesterday, had too many leftovers from Sunday dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stripper at work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've got a feeling there was something about Monarch butterflies on Countryfile recently (Iwasn't paying too much attention), maybe they're making a comeback in the UK.


They need milkweed for the larvae to feed on and it's not native to uk . 
Some have been spotted on the southeast coast after been blown off course .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad that's all sorted out. We still have a land line also since that's the phone number we've had for nearly 40 years, it's hard to transfer completely over to cell phones. We have a main station in the kitchen and 2 extra one for upstairs and one for downstairs and the lot cost about $100...but they've lasted for a very long time.


I have only the one jack point, which was something the man at the company was failing to allow for, I asked all the neighbours but they have only cell phones- I have once already been asked to allow use of the landline when someone was in labour, and the mobile would not connect! 
In our Islands I find it a bit foolish not to have a landline.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


What a lovely wall , why would anyone have painted it blue ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


You wonder why they ever were painted over?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely wall , why would anyone have painted it blue ?


I assume it was done when the verandah was filled in- and a red brick wall was seen as an outside wall rather than for inside. But yes it does seem strange now. And yet this room I am in has two red brick walls. This was built later- though I assume that the verandah was filled in to connect the rumpus room to the rest of the house, though it could have been filled in before. Which would explain why in one part you hid the red brick and in another you didn't.
David has started taking down one of the walls for the kitchen so progress being made here. However still months I'm sure before things are done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful monarch butterflies. When I taught science I'd have my students hatching butterflies that we would then release.

B


Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

On my way out the door, but must ask "what are the dates for the party in Defiance"? back later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Marikayknits. Good to see you posting but sorry for the heart issues. Thank goodness it was discovered and that there is a a treatment plan in place. Praying it will right itself quickly. So glad that the spinal injection is keeping you pain free now. That is a big positive. quote=Marikayknits]Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is one of my favorite utube videos - do watch it. i think you'll agree. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How delightful to have these pictures.


Fan said:


> Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
> Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Kate! It is hard to believe Caitlin has gotten so big. She is such a cutie. They grow so fast the first year don't they.



KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for this link, Margaret- I have it watched so I can go back to it- I don't hit five years till September.


I joined KP in Aug.2011 but don't know when I joined TP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He did quite a nice job stripping the brick. It looks good.

quote=darowil]stripper at work[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How did you know I was looking at patterns I've just finished a baby set , and was playing with bonnet and shoes while I decide what to make next . Got a long term project of a maybe poncho maybe shawl on the go will depend on how it looks as to what it will become , but in the meantime I will do another outfit so I'll take a look at these thank you


Both sets are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I remember correctly that the Monarch butterfly is considere an endangered species. I know areas in their flight path from Canada down to Mexico are encouraged to plant milkweed for them. The following site has some interesting information on their migration.
http://www.learner.org/jnorth/monarch/



Swedenme said:


> They need milkweed for the larvae to feed on and it's not native to uk .
> Some have been spotted on the southeast coast after been blown off course .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well didn't get to bed until 4 a.m. and up at 8. I do see a nap in the future today. Was out of dog food so made a quick trip to get some before DD left for work this morning and could have her load it into the house for me. 
AC repairman was hear before 9 and fortunately it was a quick fix on the air conditioning which is running well now. Wasn't terribly expensive fix either thank goodness. TTYL; off to check the digest and knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


Beautiful view.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If it's a wireless, it may need a new battery --- or it could have some dust built up inside and needs a good clean out with the vacuum or blower.


Usually it says when the batteries are low but I did change them and it seems to be working okay....at least for now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When mine did that, my computer tect cleaned it with forced air. We have a long haired cat and it said that I had cat hair clogging up the mouse.


I haven't cleaned mine at all so that's something else I'll have to do. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When mine did that, my computer tect cleaned it with forced air. We have a long haired cat and it said that I had cat hair clogging up the mouse.
> 
> oops a gwenie


That's okay...we don't mind gwenies :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> So did I! :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.

WHEN TO START CUSSING!
>A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old 
>says, "You know what? I think it's about time we started cussing." The 4 year 
>old nods his head in approval. The 6 year old continues, "When we go downstairs 
>for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say something with 
>ass." 
>
>The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm. 
>When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he wants for 
>breakfast, he replies, "Aw, hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios.
>WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen floor, gets up, and 
>runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his 
>rear with every step. His mom locks him in his room and shouts, "You can stay 
>there until I let you out!"
>She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and asks with a stern 
>voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?" 
>
>"I don't know," he blubbers, "but you can bet your fat ass it won't be 
>Cheerios!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I must agree with Julie. It had to be extremely difficult for Charles and Camilla. And did not help to make his marriage to Dianna a sound one. In spite of her looks and the ''innocent'' party in the breakup, she didn't have the maturity to help make much effort toward keeping the marriage on solid ground. Just MHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 I often wondered if she was coerced into marrying Charles. They just didn't seem to be a match.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

You're a chatty lot, 4 pages since I went outside to plant potatoes! Now I need to get to the post office once I've wrapped my packages. Carry on chatting!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The slow cooker balsamic chicken sounds good. I've bookmarked it for a future dinner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well didn't get to bed until 4 a.m. and up at 8. I do see a nap in the future today. Was out of dog food so made a quick trip to get some before DD left for work this morning and could have her load it into the house for me.
> AC repairman was hear before 9 and fortunately it was a quick fix on the air conditioning which is running well now. Wasn't terribly expensive fix either thank goodness. TTYL; off to check the digest and knit.


I was up half the night too . Had a horrible dream and then just couldn't get back to sleep finally fell asleep about 5 ish only to be awake again after 6 , been shopping then the doctors to complain about prescription not being at the chemist only to be told I will have to go all the way back this evening as its still not ready grrr 
No wonder I now have a headache that's starts above my eyes and goes down my neck into my shoulders . Took some tablets but they haven't started working yet


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is excellent news about the specialist - i just hope it doesn't take too long for you to see her. i wonder what kind of phone costs $130. my land line phone cost me less than $20 - and you can buy a cell phone cheaper than that. prices must be really high in auckland. --- sam


Our landlines here cost more than $20. We can spend up to $300 but I'm in the $80 range.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i usually end up buying a new one when that happens. --- sam


I might if it keeps on happening. All kinds of strange things are happening with my computer now. I wonder if it's being caused by Win 10? I keep getting popups telling me they want to upgrade me. I'm holding off as long as I can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.
> 
> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> >A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old
> ...


That's funny I'm still laughing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - and then there was princess margaret. i always felt sorry for her. --- sam


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam! Never thought to look for Masterpiece theater on the internet. I've bookmarked it and will begin watching it this evening.


I'll do the same. I'm always looking for something decent to watch. We either have reruns or just plain junk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wants some grass maybe?
> 
> Might your live mice not be mice?


I did ask but my neighbour saw them. I thought it might be moles/voles but my bro tells me they don't come out into the light because they are blind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> A mouse catching a cat...


Made me laugh :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


Pretty pictures. I hear these are on the decline.  butterflies, I mean, not pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We use a medium grit sanding attachment, I'll pull out the package of replacement sandpaper thingys and tell you what grit it is, they don't seem to mind the noise at all, and the vibrations don't bother them too bad either, and it cauterizes if you get a little too short, but usually they start to pull away in a bit of discomfort when we are getting close. On Gizmo's nails, I put a mesh bag over his foot and put his nails through in order to keep the hair out of the dremel, I have to use a clothes pin to hold Ryssa's ears back, I got the hair caught in the dremel once, but it didn't hurt her, I was more upset than she was since the dremel isn't so powerful.
> I have the Dremel 7300 cordless.
> The sandpaper things don't have a weight on them, but it's not super fine, but not too rough.


That's a really great idea about the mesh bag. I never thought about that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


Sorry to hear about your heart problems. Sure hope that the meds will shock it back into rhythm. A belated Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


Sorry to hear about your heart problems. Sure hope that the meds will shock it back into rhythm. A Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Did a bit of investigating and it seems to be a statue of James Watt. This is what I found on Wickapaedia -
> 
> Watt was a Scottish inventor and mechanical engineer, renowned for his improvements in steam engine technology.
> James Watt was born in Greenock on 18 January 1736. His father was a prosperous shipwright. Watt initially worked as a maker of mathematical instruments, but soon became interested in steam engines.
> ...


Kate, thank you so much for that. I think you are more complete than the information on the tour bus. Wonderfulinformation and interesting. Not too much at all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what house sparrow? what mistake did i make now? --- sam


In your trivia Apr.30 "go birding day". Not a mistake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I have not seen the technician, I think it has to be on their side. Thanks!


Hopefully you won't get a bill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bill is finally done with work, so I can send again. The phone wasn't working without messages saying they would charge and I was signed in online here at the hotel. Oh well. Yes, DH is working. He had recommendations to do and grades to submit. There's something else he has to do and then he will be done and for the first time in years, have a week to just relax. Of course, he will probably be preparing the music for Germany in his head. When we were dating, I said I could see the music notes coming out of his eyes. When we went to the park to sit by a lake he would take music to write. :XD: :XD: :XD: I can't say I didn't know what I was in for. He doesn't talk in his sleep much but when we were in our early years of marriage I heard him talking about moving this chord to that chord. Not the exact words, but you get the idea. Can't say enough good things about the people here. It was fun meeting the young men in the band and hearing them make fantastic music.

I'm hoping to see the great exhibit of the Queen's clothes in celebration of her 90th that is here in Edinburgh and also the underground city. I will learn more about that when I see it. I'm sure Kate knows about it.

There was so much I wanted to say when I read up on the phone but now I forget and it's time to get going. Happy Birthday to those who need birthday wishes. Welcome back to those gone for a while:
Angelam, have been thinking of you so much while here. If I lived here I would hop on a train and you, Swedenme, and I would have lunch somewhere between where you both live. Who knows, Kate might even join us and I'll bet TNS would be up in the air on her way too. I'll let you know next time we are coming and if it is possible to get together. I do know there is a procedure the doctor just told me of for fibrillation where they go in and I'm not sure if it is a laser, but they are able to stop the fibrillation with great success, so if the shock doesn't work, the other sounds good.

Hugs to all. Oh yes, Julie, hoping for the best with the phone and the water bill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
> Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


Cute picture and your mom was inventive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


What a sweetie :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


What a difference!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.
> 
> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> >A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old
> ...


Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up. I've been on here for hours so better get some work done. Everyone have a great day. Will be off to the lab this afternoon to have lots of blood taken. I think the doc is going to check for everything. TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I often wondered if she was coerced into marrying Charles. They just didn't seem to be a match.


I think so. She was considered a "suitable" match, and he had pressure on him to get married and produce an heir and spare. I think she was very young and probably flattered to be asked so it all just sort of happened.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'll do the same. I'm always looking for something decent to watch. We either have reruns or just plain junk.


If you like a good thriller, look out for The Night Manager which was a six parter which just finished here a few weeks back. One of the best things I've seen on TV for a long time. It's based on a book by John le Carre.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to hear from you but not that more heath issues are causing trouble.
I hope your heart reverts back to proper rhythm soon, a rather scary situation.
It's great that your back is better, hope you are well enough to do the shawl you want to. When is the wedding?

Belated Happy birthday,



Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ps my mother made the costume for me. She was a very creative lady.


That's a pretty elaborate costume for way back then. Cute photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I really should be getting to sleep, I have a busy day tomorrow. I have laundry and then packing, making sure the most essential items are in easy reach, pick up my rental car, load that and be able to rest tomorrow night. I head out Wednesday morning.
> Items that I leave behind will be stored here at the house by my sister until I can get them. I realize I have far too much in the way of crafting supplies. Not to mention the amount of photos I have.(they fill up 2 footlockers+a number of albums and scrap books) It can be hard to decide what I can do without---lol


It's great that your sister can store things for you, you certainly want to keep all your photos, that's something you can't replace.
Safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin- it is good to be able to call people again without worrying about running out of minutes.


I'm glad they got it fixed without an expense to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


Sure doesn't seem she should be old enough to be trying to walk. What a cutie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lyme disease - thanks for bringing this up, Sam. This is a very serious problem in Canada. The testing for lyme disease in Canada is problematic and not extensive enough. I'm not sure why but it may be lack of funds. I know of some people who have gone to the U.S. for the additional testing to confirm that they have the disease.


I know one lady who had it, very nasty, took a long time for diagnosis. I think that our doctors don't seem to realize it can actually be here. The ticks don't live through our severe winters so they don't think about people being in areas where the ticks exist & testing for it. I think they are getting better about it more recently. There are some tests that can be sent to the US if requested by a specialist, the local doctors aren't allowed to randomly ask for strange tests.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Was Liz killed?


Died as complication from childbirth.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


Wow, what a difference.Looks good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have only the one jack point, which was something the man at the company was failing to allow for, I asked all the neighbours but they have only cell phones- I have once already been asked to allow use of the landline when someone was in labour, and the mobile would not connect!
> In our Islands I find it a bit foolish not to have a landline.


Here we have to have a landline too. Cell phones don't work in our house, especially where there are leaves on the trees :roll: 
There are lots of areas where the service is pretty sketchy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely wall , why would anyone have painted it blue ?


I would think someone was watching a decorating show & thought they would "update things". I recently saw a beautiful brick fireplace being painted white :roll: :roll: Around here, it's a big fad to paint beautiful hardwood cupboards white too. I'm sure glad the people my son bought from didn't have time to do that as I'm sure it was in the plans for their near future :roll:  
To me it just crazy to cover the natural wood & stone with paint.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.
> 
> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> >A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our landlines here cost more than $20. We can spend up to $300 but I'm in the $80 range.


Our landline has unlimited long distance in Canada & cost $72/month. We pay a $7 rural surcharge :roll: Included in that amount. I think DH pays $61 for his cell phone but has unlimited calling, texting & Internet in Canada. If we go to the US we can put on another "roaming" feature for $30/month


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 3 May '16

Today is World Asthma Day. World Asthma Day is an initiative begun in 1998 by the Global Initiative for Asthma, which is an organisation that sets medical guidelines for the control of the disease. A theme is selected annually that raises awareness of the causes and effects of this bronchial condition, which affects approximately 235 million people worldwide.

Organised by healthcare workers in over 35 countries, World Asthma Day focuses on educating the public on what research has found to be the most effective ways of controlling and treating asthma. Past themes have included, Reduce the Burden of Asthma. It is hoped that through education the number of sufferers will drop significantly.

Based on the current theme, GINA provides educational material that is distributed at the many and varied events held to raise awareness. These include sporting events, but future themes could possibly focus on environmental issues affecting sufferers, or demystifying medical research into asthma.

Today is Lumpy Rug Day. One of the less well-known days celebrated is Lumpy Rug Day, where we dedicate time to appreciating our rugs: no rug should ever become lumpy or ragged, and so every year people are encouraged to smooth their rugs out and revel in the beauty of a perfectly flat rug.

Think of Lumpy Rug Day as a call to arms, if you will  it is a day where we should straighten out the kinks and bulges in the mats which adorn the floors of our homes, in the hope that at least one day a year we will all see rugs in their true beauty. If you really want to celebrate you might consider buying a brand spanking new rug, washing your old one, or just showing a bit of love and affection for the woven material you trample over each day.

Today is Two Different Colored Shoes Day. There are lots of ways to express ourselves, but what better way than celebrating Two Different Colored Shoes Day? Every day we wake up and, without thinking about it, put on two shoes which are exactly the same  the only difference being one shoe is for the left foot and the other for the right. After getting fed up with the boring ritual which we all follow every day, Dr. Arlene Kaiser created what has become known as Two Different Colored Shoes Day: a day for everyone to appreciate how diverse we all are by wearing shoes of different colors.

So rather than spend a full year conforming to what society has told us is normal and appropriate, consider celebrating Two Different Colored Shoes Day. You might get some stares in public, and your boss might wonder what is happening, but you will know how important diversity is.

Today is Paranormal Day. Paranormal Day is a day for all those who believe in paranormal activity to share experiences all around the world. At the very least, its a great excuse to catch up with friends and watch a scary movie!

Today is Garden Mediation Day. Garden Meditation Day provides the perfect opportunity to achieve inner peace while honoring the essential ties between people and the environment. Garden and wild plants play a huge role in sustaining life on Earth; they produce food, they make oxygen, they preserve the soil and they beautify the planet. Its no wonder that mankind has a natural connection to plant life. Garden meditation has been practiced for thousands of years because the natural elements in a garden create a soothing, peaceful environment for retreat, and they enable the necessary focus to bring about calm and stress relief.

Participation in Garden Meditation Day can include sitting with quiet awareness in your garden or nearby park, or weeding, watering or planting in a focused, relaxed manner. Practiced with or without movement, meditation can quiet the mind and invite inner harmony, and gardening can make the world more lush, beautiful and livable.

If all of your blood vessels were connected end to end, how many miles would they run?

6 miles
600 miles
6,000 miles
60,000 miles

Answer: The blood vessels are the part of the circulatory system that transports blood throughout the human body. There are three major types of blood vessels: arteries, veins, and capillaries. Though blood vessels are relatively small, the network is amazingly long. In fact, if they were laid end to end, they would measure more than 60,000 miles in length, the U.S. National Institute on Aging (NIA) calculates. That's nearly two and a half times around the Earth!

NOTE: the following is a video trivia. you really need to watch this - it will make you wonder what they teach in school these days.

What State Is Boston In?

http://triviatoday.com/streettrivia/

Which company's stock was at the center of Martha Stewart's insider trading scandal in 2004?

Enron
Qualcomm
ImClone Systems
WorldCom

Answer: Martha Stewart was convicted in 2004 of conspiracy and obstruction of justice related to her selling of shares of drug maker ImClone Systems. Authorities said she used inside information of an FDA ruling against a key ImClone drug to sell shares ahead of the negative news and made false statements about it when asked. After a highly publicized jury trial, Stewart was found guilty of felony charges of conspiracy, obstruction of an agency proceeding, and making false statements to federal investigators. Stewart was sentenced to five months at a minimum-security prison in Alderson, West Virginia.

What is located on the fifth floor of the Supreme Court building?

A tennis court
A bowling alley
A basketball court
A swimming pool

For one day in 1998, Topeka, Kansas, renamed itself "ToPikachu" to mark Pokemon's U.S. debut.

May 3
1984 - Cheryl Burke
1934 - Frankie Valli
(1933-2006) - James Brown

May 3, 1921
West Virginia imposed the first state sales tax.

Answer: Aptly named The Highest Court in the Land, the U.S. Supreme Court's basketball court sits on the fifth floor of the United States Supreme Court Building, which is higher than the actual courtroom, located on the second floor. The court was once a spare room to house journals, but sometime in the 1940s, the justices converted it into a gym with a basketball court. A sign at the court's entrance reads, Do not assume court is over. No basketball while court is being held." The Supreme Court Building was designated a National Historic Landmark on May 4th, 1987.

Rhubarb Meringue Torte

Here is a springtime favorite...with a press-in-the-pan shortbread crust that makes this dessert 'easier than pie'!

Crust:

Ingredients
1 cup butter
2 cups flour
2 Tablespoons sugar

Directions

1. Mix butter, flour and sugar together until crumbly.

2. Pat into an ungreased 9 x 13 inch pan, and bake in 350 F oven for 10 minutes.

3. Cool slightly.

Custard:

Ingredients

6 egg yolk
1 cup whipping cream or half and half
2 cups sugar
4 Tablespoons flour
1/2 tsp salt
5-6 cups rhubarb, cut into small pieces

Directions

1. Beat egg yolks, cream, sugar, flour and salt together.

2. Fold in rhubarb and pour over baked crust.

3. Bake at 350°F for 45-55 minutes (until custard is set).

Meringue:

Ingredients
6 egg whites
pinch of salt
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla

Directions

1. Beat egg whites with salt and vanilla until foamy.

2. Add sugar gradually, and beat until stiff.

3. Spread over custard and bake at 350° F until golden (about 10 minutes).

Serves 12-15
*This is a large recipe...can be halved and made in an 8 inch square pan.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


That looks great, Sonja, what a pretty green.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up! You have been a chatty group.
We are having another beautiful day here, supposed to be 27C/81F pretty hot for so early in the year. Yesterday I was planting garden in my bare feet, the soil was so hot I had to go & put shoes on. 
Well, must get outside & to work, talk later. Have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> How thoughtful.


I know --- buttering up to the possible new "in laws"?????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


Wow - what a fantastic difference!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have only the one jack point, which was something the man at the company was failing to allow for, I asked all the neighbours but they have only cell phones- I have once already been asked to allow use of the landline when someone was in labour, and the mobile would not connect!
> In our Islands I find it a bit foolish not to have a landline.


With the setup we have, there's is the main station on the one line/jack coming into the house and the other two connect wireless; It's pretty convenient when we used to get a call in the middle of the night from DFIL or both DD's when they were in distress, but it's been about 2 years since we've been "on call" like that. I'm just not good about carrying my cell phone on my person constantly (which bugs the rest of the family), so I'm still a landline phone person.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, Sonja, what a pretty green.


Thank you Bonnie think I will keep going then

Been a nice day here to and we are apparently heading towards a heatwave in a few days time will believe it when the temperatures start rising


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


First yes it looks very much like a shell stitch. Second that is beautifully done 👍😍


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> If you like a good thriller, look out for The Night Manager which was a six parter which just finished here a few weeks back. One of the best things I've seen on TV for a long time. It's based on a book by John le Carre.


I haven't seen that yet. Maybe it's still to come to Canada.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Get on Up These James Brown Trivia Questions

May 3, 2016 

On May 3, 1933, James Brown was born in a small wooden-frame shack in Barnwell, South Carolina. According to a story later told by Brown himself, he emerged from the womb looking very much like a stillborn but was quickly revived by an aunt who breathed life back into him. Try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the legendary entertainer best known as ¨The Godfather of Soul.¨


What Sort of Childhood Did Brown Have?

Watching an energy-packed James Brown concert, it's easy to see why Brown was known as ¨the hardest-working man in show business.¨ Born the son of 16-year-old Susie and 22-year-old Joseph Gardner Brown, James lived in poverty for most of his childhood. His father scratched out a living selling pine tar to a local turpentine factory, and his mother ran off with another man when James was only 4 years old. 

At the age of 6, James was sent to nearby Augusta, Georgia, to live with his aunt, Honey Washington, who ran a brothel and sold moonshine. To earn spending money, James worked at a variety of menial jobs -- shining shoes and picking cotton. He also sang and danced to attract clients to his aunt's place of business. In 1944, he won a talent contest at Augusta's Lenox Theater with his vocal rendition of ¨So Long.¨ At age 16, James was convicted of robbery and sent to a juvenile detention center in Toccoa, Georgia.

When Did James Decide to Pursue a Career in Music?

James Brown played a number of engagements at Harlem's famed Apollo Theater, including one in October 1962 that was recorded live and released as an album. His years in the juvenile detention center gave Brown plenty of time to think about his future. It is said that it was during this period of confinement that he decided to devote his life to music. While in custody, he formed a gospel quartet with some of his cellmates. During this time frame, Brown also met and befriended Bobby Byrd, an aspiring rhythm and blues singer with whom he was to collaborate musically for several years after leaving prison. Byrd himself was not confined but belonged to a local baseball team that often played against a team of the prison's inmates. 


What Did Brown Do First After His Release from Custody?

Despite his jailhouse decision to earn a living in music, Brown decided to first give sports a try when he was released from custody in 1953. Over the next two years, he dabbled in boxing and also played some semi-professional baseball, but music was never far from his mind. Eventually his love of music eclipsed his interest in sports, and Brown asked Bobby Byrd if he could join Byrd's singing group, which was called the Flames. Byrd agreed to let Brown play drums for his group, but in short order Brown worked his way up to lead vocalist for the group, which in 1956 rechristened itself as the Famous Flames.

What Was Brown's First Recording to Top the R&B Chart?

Released in 1958, ¨Try Me¨ by James Brown and the Famous Flames not only soared to the top spot on the R&B chart, but it was also the first of Brown's recordings to show up on the Pop chart, making it to #48 on the Billboard Top 100. ¨Try Me¨ was the first of 17 Brown singles that made it to #1 on the R&B chart. Some of these R&B hits include ¨Papa's Got a Brand New Bag,¨ ¨I Got You (I Feel Good),¨ It's a Man's Man's Man's World,¨ and ¨Say It Loud -- I'm Black and I'm Proud.¨


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know one lady who had it, very nasty, took a long time for diagnosis. I think that our doctors don't seem to realize it can actually be here. The ticks don't live through our severe winters so they don't think about people being in areas where the ticks exist & testing for it. I think they are getting better about it more recently. There are some tests that can be sent to the US if requested by a specialist, the local doctors aren't allowed to randomly ask for strange tests.


I think the requests by our specialists are rare. I know of 2 people who had to go to the U.S. to get diagnosed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Died as complication from childbirth.


Thanks. I really missed a lot. I hope I can get it On Demand so I can catch up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our landline has unlimited long distance in Canada & cost $72/month. We pay a $7 rural surcharge :roll: Included in that amount. I think DH pays $61 for his cell phone but has unlimited calling, texting & Internet in Canada. If we go to the US we can put on another "roaming" feature for $30/month


Sorry Bonnie. I didn't make myself clear. I meant the cost to buy a telephone...not the service. I pay for my service through my internet provider . They also provide satellite service to me and for everything, it costs about $195/month, give or take, depending on whether I make long distance calls or buy movies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm finally caught up! You have been a chatty group.
> We are having another beautiful day here, supposed to be 27C/81F pretty hot for so early in the year. Yesterday I was planting garden in my bare feet, the soil was so hot I had to go & put shoes on.
> Well, must get outside & to work, talk later. Have a good day.


How come it so much warmer in your neck of the woods than mine? It's not even 60 here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, did they finally get your water bill straightened out today?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I got my census form in the mail today so I'm off to answer the questions.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I haven't seen that yet. Maybe it's still to come to Canada.


I read that an American TV company had some financial investment in it and it would be shown on that station starting end of April. Hope it gets to Canada as well, though it might take some time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know it will be beautiful when it is finished. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just don't hold your breath! I'm a slow knitter and haven't spent a lot of time on it yet, got 2 repeats of the edging done now (needs nine) before you knit the main body of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute fan. my children and grandchildren have never seen a black and white television. they can't understand how it was injoyable. --- sam



Fan said:


> Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
> Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip to you and hopefully a warm welcome when you get home. --- sam



EJS said:


> I really should be getting to sleep, I have a busy day tomorrow. I have laundry and then packing, making sure the most essential items are in easy reach, pick up my rental car, load that and be able to rest tomorrow night. I head out Wednesday morning.
> Items that I leave behind will be stored here at the house by my sister until I can get them. I realize I have far too much in the way of crafting supplies. Not to mention the amount of photos I have.(they fill up 2 footlockers+a number of albums and scrap books) It can be hard to decide what I can do without---lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't seem she is that old already and almost ready to walk. that will keep you busy. where will luke be during the school holidays? --- sam



KateB said:


> Today Caitlin's mum goes back to work after having a year off on maternity leave and we're in charge! DS#2 isn't starting work today until 2pm so we don't need to be there until about lunchtime which is a lot better than leaving here just after 7am which will be the norm most weeks! However it's only one day a week and we won't have Luke during the school holidays (all of July and most of August) so not too bad. Better go and get myself organised. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no spoilers please. --- sam



budasha said:


> Was Liz killed?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that inside or out? --- sam



darowil said:


> stripper at work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for the lack of sleep and the chemist - maybe you should warm a towel and drape it around your neck and lay down for a while - empty your mind and maybe you will get a nice nap in. bet you will feel better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was up half the night too . Had a horrible dream and then just couldn't get back to sleep finally fell asleep about 5 ish only to be awake again after 6 , been shopping then the doctors to complain about prescription not being at the chemist only to be told I will have to go all the way back this evening as its still not ready grrr
> No wonder I now have a headache that's starts above my eyes and goes down my neck into my shoulders . Took some tablets but they haven't started working yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no reason you need to have windows 10. if you do you will need a touch screen. --- sam



budasha said:


> I might if it keeps on happening. All kinds of strange things are happening with my computer now. I wonder if it's being caused by Win 10? I keep getting popups telling me they want to upgrade me. I'm holding off as long as I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - that was too funny - took a copy to send to some friends who will definitely enjoy it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.
> 
> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> >A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. The 6 year old
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've read it - can't remember but i still have the book - will need to get it out and read it again. --- sam



angelam said:


> If you like a good thriller, look out for The Night Manager which was a six parter which just finished here a few weeks back. One of the best things I've seen on TV for a long time. It's based on a book by John le Carre.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't crochet sonja but that looks wonderful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> First yes it looks very much like a shell stitch. Second that is beautifully done 👍😍


Thank you Caren and it's lovely to hear from you , we've missed you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karen - where are you and what are you doing? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> First yes it looks very much like a shell stitch. Second that is beautifully done 👍😍


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely! And you have sunshine.. lucky you. We had a horrendous weather day today... wind gusts up to 90km and a dust storm too.


That sounds like our weather lately! :thumbdown: No fun at all. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day, but then it's turning ugly again. Bleah.

Our Mother's Day lunch, it seems, has been moved from Sunday to Saturday, and there, not here. I'm glad someone else is keeping track of these changes...

Happy belateds to any birthday folks I missed this week, and welcome to the new voices as well.

Lovely butterfly guy and gals.  We used to plant extra dill just so the swallowtails would lay eggs around our place.

Still catching up (again!)...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if not - try googling it and see if you can watch it online. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks. I really missed a lot. I hope I can get it On Demand so I can catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two baseball games today - have to leave as soon as the boys get home from school on the bus and get dressed. so i best get my shower - i know - it's in the middle of the afternoon but wanted to get my computer work done first. will talk to you later. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so sorry for the lack of sleep and the chemist - maybe you should warm a towel and drape it around your neck and lay down for a while - empty your mind and maybe you will get a nice nap in. bet you will feel better. --- sam


Wasn't the chemist it was the doctors they hadn't sent the prescription through so had to go in ask why told to come back at 5.30 and they will have one ready for me . Have now been for it and they had a cheek to put a note on it saying remember to give 48 hours notice for repeat prescription . I turned and told her if they didn't know how many hours were in 7 days maybe they should leave themselves notes instead of me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't crochet sonja but that looks wonderful. --- sam


Thank you Sam think I will keep going with it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry Bonnie. I didn't make myself clear. I meant the cost to buy a telephone...not the service. I pay for my service through my internet provider . They also provide satellite service to me and for everything, it costs about $195/month, give or take, depending on whether I make long distance calls or buy movies.


I see, we've had the same one for at least 10 years, the one with the cord is probably 25 yrs old so I haven't looked at prices. We have to have one non cordless as they don't work when the power is off so was necessary when I was on- call.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no spoilers please. --- sam


Sorry, Sam, I answered Liz's question a few hours ago, don't look :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, a belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wasn't the chemist it was the doctors they hadn't sent the prescription through so had to go in ask why told to come back at 5.30 and they will have one ready for me . Have now been for it and they had a cheek to put a note on it saying remember to give 48 hours notice for repeat prescription . I turned and told her if they didn't know how many hours were in 7 days maybe they should leave themselves notes instead of me


Good comeback but they probably won't catch on :roll: Glad you finally got it.

I've been in the garden all morning, just about cooked now. I hate to complain about the heat but it takes a while to acclimatize. I planted everything I dare yet, even some beans that I shouldn't have but what have I got to lose but a few seeds. I got the cages off all the fruit trees. Have I told you I hate moose? Every twig that was through the chicken wire was chewed off :shock: . Also got the asparagus patch cleaned. Some is even coming up. I can't believe how much. Better the home grown stuff taste. 
I hope to get the tiller running this afternoon & go around the strawberries & fruit trees, then I will put the soaker hose on them.
It's almost scary how quickly things are getting dry around here. We will sure need a good rain in a couple of weeks.
It looks so nice now the trees are green again, probably 10 days earlier than usual.
My hascap trees are already in flower, maybe a few berries this year finally if I can keep the birds off them. Seems we always have to fight with some other species to get anything :roll: 
Well, I've had my drink, better get off my behind & find something for DH for lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I often wondered if she was coerced into marrying Charles. They just didn't seem to be a match.


She seemed keen enough in the beginning- lapping up all the attention it brought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our landlines here cost more than $20. We can spend up to $300 but I'm in the $80 range.


Mine does a few extras for no extra cost, and has a wifi extension phone, so I've not had to have any wiring done, forget exactly how much I paid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hopefully you won't get a bill.


Another, wait and see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is finally done with work, so I can send again. The phone wasn't working without messages saying they would charge and I was signed in online here at the hotel. Oh well. Yes, DH is working. He had recommendations to do and grades to submit. There's something else he has to do and then he will be done and for the first time in years, have a week to just relax. Of course, he will probably be preparing the music for Germany in his head. When we were dating, I said I could see the music notes coming out of his eyes. When we went to the park to sit by a lake he would take music to write. :XD: :XD: :XD: I can't say I didn't know what I was in for. He doesn't talk in his sleep much but when we were in our early years of marriage I heard him talking about moving this chord to that chord. Not the exact words, but you get the idea. Can't say enough good things about the people here. It was fun meeting the young men in the band and hearing them make fantastic music.
> 
> I'm hoping to see the great exhibit of the Queen's clothes in celebration of her 90th that is here in Edinburgh and also the underground city. I will learn more about that when I see it. I'm sure Kate knows about it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks, Daralene! You are lucky to have a whole week with DH, and the music perhaps only in his thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they got it fixed without an expense to you.


I don't know for sure yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we have to have a landline too. Cell phones don't work in our house, especially where there are leaves on the trees :roll:
> There are lots of areas where the service is pretty sketchy.


I can see there being a problem in earthquake if the cables get ruptured- but that is more likely for us than yourself I suspect.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, what a talented mom. Bet you felt very special in that outfit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With the setup we have, there's is the main station on the one line/jack coming into the house and the other two connect wireless; It's pretty convenient when we used to get a call in the middle of the night from DFIL or both DD's when they were in distress, but it's been about 2 years since we've been "on call" like that. I'm just not good about carrying my cell phone on my person constantly (which bugs the rest of the family), so I'm still a landline phone person.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, did they finally get your water bill straightened out today?


There is some delay on the decision- the woman who is handling the case was away when I rang.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no reason you need to have windows 10. if you do you will need a touch screen. --- sam


I had Windows10 for a while, with an ordinary screen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our hour walk. Finished hat, kitchner stitched sock toe, went to post office, walked with Maya and water jogged half an hour yesterday. Oh also did yoga and several arm weight lifting exercises. Today is lazy day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it doesn't seem she is that old already and almost ready to walk. that will keep you busy. where will luke be during the school holidays? --- sam


His mum works in a school Sam, and she gets the holidays too, so she will be at home for him. No doubt we will still see plenty of him, just not arriving at 8am!When he returns to nursery in August he will be going for 5 mornings instead of afternoons, and his dad (DS#1) will take him, so we won't have him until we pick him up at 12 noon....can you tell I'm not a morning person?!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've read it - can't remember but i still have the book - will need to get it out and read it again. --- sam


IMHO the TV version was better than the book.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have now been for it and they had a cheek to put a note on it saying remember to give 48 hours notice for repeat prescription . I turned and told her if they didn't know how many hours were in 7 days maybe they should leave themselves notes instead of me


Good one Sonja! :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our hour walk. Finished hat, kitchner stitched sock toe, went to post office, walked with Maya and water jogged half an hour yesterday. Oh also did yoga and several arm weight lifting exercises. Today is lazy day.


Pics of hats I've done for charity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


I really like the two colour ones, Joy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, and thank you all so much for replies,to my butterfly photos. My mother could make something out of nothing always. The 1950s was hard for young families after the war, we didn't have much so had to make do with what was available. I still have all the photos in an album of back then.I also have the old manual sewing machine which was grandmas, and it was used often, and I learned to sew on it too. Wonderful memories. Yes mum loved butterflies, which is why I had the ring made in her memory. 
Catch up later as have to get to our workshop this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


They are great Joy . A lovely shade of blue and the purple and grey ones are gorgeous


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are great Joy . A lovely shade of blue and the purple and grey ones are gorgeous


Ditto--love those colors together! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good one Sonja! :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


Absolutely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


It does to me.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


What an amazing transformation!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bill is finally done with work, so I can send again. The phone wasn't working without messages saying they would charge and I was signed in online here at the hotel. Oh well. Yes, DH is working. He had recommendations to do and grades to submit. There's something else he has to do and then he will be done and for the first time in years, have a week to just relax. Of course, he will probably be preparing the music for Germany in his head. When we were dating, I said I could see the music notes coming out of his eyes. When we went to the park to sit by a lake he would take music to write. :XD: :XD: :XD: I can't say I didn't know what I was in for. He doesn't talk in his sleep much but when we were in our early years of marriage I heard him talking about moving this chord to that chord. Not the exact words, but you get the idea. Can't say enough good things about the people here. It was fun meeting the young men in the band and hearing them make fantastic music.

I'm hoping to see the great exhibit of the Queen's clothes in celebration of her 90th that is here in Edinburgh and also the underground city. I will learn more about that when I see it. I'm sure Kate knows about it.

There was so much I wanted to say when I read up on the phone but now I forget and it's time to get going. Happy Birthday to those who need birthday wishes. Welcome back to those gone for a while:
Angelam, have been thinking of you so much while here. If I lived here I would hop on a train and you, Swedenme, and I would have lunch somewhere between where you both live. Who knows, Kate might even join us and I'll bet TNS would be up in the air on her way too. I'll let you know next time we are coming and if it is possible to get together. I do know there is a procedure the doctor just told me of for fibrillation where they go in and I'm not sure if it is a laser, but they are able to stop the fibrillation with great success, so if the shock doesn't work, the other sounds good.

Hugs to all. Oh yes, Julie, hoping for the best with the phone and the water bill.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> . I do know there is a procedure the doctor just told me of for fibrillation where they go in and I'm not sure if it is a laser, but they are able to stop the fibrillation with great success, so if the shock doesn't work, the other sounds good.
> 
> Hugs to all. Oh yes, Julie, hoping for the best with the phone and the water bill.


I think you are referring to 'ablation'. My oldest DD had to have that done in 2012. I remember the year because it was the same year my parents passed.
"Cardiac ablation is a procedure that can correct heart rhythm problems (arrhythmia's). Ablation usually uses long, flexible tubes (catheters) inserted through a vein in your groin and threaded to your heart to correct structural problems in your heart that cause an arrhythmia.
Cardiac ablation - Mayo Clinic"


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


Yes it does. You are doing a fantastic job. I love the color duo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Yes it does. You are doing a fantastic job. I love the color duo.


Thank you so much . I'm determined to learn even if I am a clumsy leftie :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, got such a laugh out of your stripper. Had a group of girls for a wedding in the room next to me in Glasgow and they may have had a real one. Got pretty wild in there.

Guess what....we tasted Haggis....not as bad as we were expecting. Our meal Not nuts about the after taste, but it was just a taste, so a small little ball of it on top of a piece of potato. Kate,; you must tell Anne!! Saw the sword dance, along with the Highland dance and others.and had a marvelous bagpiper in full dress, and all the wonderful Scottish songs with fabulous singers. A performance of Amazing Grace that would bring you to tears and everyone held hands and sang Auld Lang Syne. The bagpipe player was magnificent in his full regalia. The male singer could truly be a star on Broadway. They also showed a film of the landscape from all over Scotland behind the musicians. Our tour group is only 23 and seems like a very nice group. Tomorrow we will see the Queen's clothes on exhibit and today we saw the Mary's Close, under Edinburgh. Absolutely amazing feeling. I got goose bumps down there feeling the history. I do believe that is how we got the meaning of the word close, since these little Close areas, named after people were so closed in. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It does to me.


Thank you Mary . I'm going to keep going and make a blanket


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, got such a laugh out of your stripper. Had a group of girls for a wedding in the room next to me in Glasgow and they may have had a real one. Got pretty wild in there.
> 
> Guess what....we tasted Haggis....not as bad as we were expecting. Our meal Not nuts about the after taste, but it was just a taste, so a small little ball of it on top of a piece of potato. Kate,; you must tell Anne!! Saw the sword dance, along with the Highland dance and others.and had a marvelous bagpiper in full dress, and all the wonderful Scottish songs with fabulous singers. A performance of Amazing Grace that would bring you to tears and everyone held hands and sang Auld Lang Syne. The bagpipe player was magnificent in his full regalia. The male singer could truly be a star on Broadway. They also showed a film of the landscape from all over Scotland behind the musicians. Our tour group is only 23 and seems like a very nice group. Tomorrow we will see the Queen's clothes on exhibit and today we saw the Mary's Close, under Edinburgh. Absolutely amazing feeling. I got goose bumps down there feeling the history. I do believe that is how we got the meaning of the word close, since these little Close areas, named after people were so closed in.
> :thumbup:


So glad you're enjoying your tour and I will be sure to tell Anne that you tasted haggis! :lol: I haven't been in Mary King's Close as I thought I would be too claustrophobic, but DH went and he said he thought I would be ok, so maybe another time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much . I'm determined to learn even if I am a clumsy leftie :lol:


I'm a leftie, also--don't let that discourage you!  It looks great so far.

Daralene, "Amazing Grace" on the bagpipes always makes me cry. Such beauty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


Lovely hats, Joy. I really like the purple & grey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a great trip you are having.
I love highland dancing, I remember going to the Highland games in Fergus, where Melody lives, to them when I was very young, that was a big trip every summer. My cousin tells me it's quite different now than when we were kids.
Amazing Grace on the bagpipes is wonderful.

I'm glad you get some time there to just enjoy rather than Bill working the entire time.



Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, got such a laugh out of your stripper. Had a group of girls for a wedding in the room next to me in Glasgow and they may have had a real one. Got pretty wild in there.
> 
> Guess what....we tasted Haggis....not as bad as we were expecting. Our meal Not nuts about the after taste, but it was just a taste, so a small little ball of it on top of a piece of potato. Kate,; you must tell Anne!! Saw the sword dance, along with the Highland dance and others.and had a marvelous bagpiper in full dress, and all the wonderful Scottish songs with fabulous singers. A performance of Amazing Grace that would bring you to tears and everyone held hands and sang Auld Lang Syne. The bagpipe player was magnificent in his full regalia. The male singer could truly be a star on Broadway. They also showed a film of the landscape from all over Scotland behind the musicians. Our tour group is only 23 and seems like a very nice group. Tomorrow we will see the Queen's clothes on exhibit and today we saw the Mary's Close, under Edinburgh. Absolutely amazing feeling. I got goose bumps down there feeling the history. I do believe that is how we got the meaning of the word close, since these little Close areas, named after people were so closed in.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, you know how Sonja wanted to throttle her DH the other day, well today is my DHs turn! I went to get the tiller out, we have a Quonset thats about 40 X 80 feet, so should be lots of room, about 1/3 of the building is empty but my tiller is squished in so tight between a combine, grain vac & lawn mower, I can't move it enough to get to the pull rope to start it, it has reverse so I could wiggle it out if I could start it.
Grr, I wanted to get the tilling done & even mentioned it at lunch time! You would think he could get it out when he knew it was so jammed in there! 
Ok, rant over.

I dd go get a wagon load of manure & spread it around where I want to plant some sweet peas & nasturtiums. I will eventually get everything whipped into shape


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know how Sonja wanted to throttle her DH the other day, well today is my DHs turn! I went to get the tiller out, we have a Quonset thats about 40 X 80 feet, so should be lots of room, about 1/3 of the building is empty but my tiller is squished in so tight between a combine, grain vac & lawn mower, I can't move it enough to get to the pull rope to start it, it has reverse so I could wiggle it out if I could start it.
> Grr, I wanted to get the tilling done & even mentioned it at lunch time! You would think he could get it out when he knew it was so jammed in there!
> Ok, rant over.
> 
> I dd go get a wagon load of manure & spread it around where I want to plant some sweet peas & nasturtiums. I will eventually get everything whipped into shape


The scale of your gardening always amazes me, Bonnie! I had about a quarter acre in Christchurch, but so little room now- about the only thing I've got happening now is the self-sown Borage at the back. The Missionary Elders built a bit of a fence so hopefully next time it won't get weed eated.
The garden really is a passion in summertime for you- my mum used to work on a similar scale- but in Rotokawa with a tunnel house it was all year round when she started growing Carnations. (as well as the Raspberries, Boysenberries, and Loganberries that she had.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't seen that yet. Maybe it's still to come to Canada.


I just found that last night - I had put it in my "favorites" because of the actor, Hugh Laurie. I loved him in House, M.D. and several other shows and love seeing him on the talk shows and when he performs on the piano. I haven't watched it yet, but have it in the queue. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I should take another photo of the front garden - what a difference some rain and a couple of weeks make.

I think I may have to ask DD's boyfriend if the next time he's on the farm whether he can shovel some manure into a sack for my garden....that ought to mortify my DD!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


You might be a clumsy leftie but it looks fine to me. I'm left handed also but was taught knitting and crochet with hook in right hand, it just takes practice and will be much easier to read patterns too. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a crocheter really but from what very little I know I'd say yes. Either way it is lovely. What ar you going to do with this? Trim or the start of something else?


Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we have to have a landline too. Cell phones don't work in our house, especially where there are leaves on the trees :roll:
> There are lots of areas where the service is pretty sketchy.


We could connect a phone to our internet but haven't bothered as our mobiles work well and our landline was rarely used so we just haven't bothered- maybe later when things settle down. But haven't really missed it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


Don't know what it is meant to look like but it looks like shells and looks good so go with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention there is a scam PM, from a Troll, doing the rounds, avatar gives no information whatsoever- name of Didier. Claiming to need rescuing from an evil Step-mother to claim riches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would think someone was watching a decorating show & thought they would "update things". I recently saw a beautiful brick fireplace being painted white :roll: :roll: Around here, it's a big fad to paint beautiful hardwood cupboards white too. I'm sure glad the people my son bought from didn't have time to do that as I'm sure it was in the plans for their near future :roll:
> To me it just crazy to cover the natural wood & stone with paint.


Was an old looking colour and looked like it had been there a while so don't think it was decorating show related. The owner was 98 when he died and lived here since soon after WW2.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention there is a scam PM, from a Troll, doing the rounds, avatar gives no information whatsoever- name of Didier. Claiming to need rescuing from an evil Step-mother to claim riches.


Did you let admin know?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Second thing that I did- also put it on main as have a couple of others- it's obviously been sent to many.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> First yes it looks very much like a shell stitch. Second that is beautifully done 👍😍


And where are you currently Caren? Good to see you back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely hats and of course the purple are my favorite. Thanks for posting your work which is such even stitches. 


sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness you've done a lot! Can I get you to come down here and get my flower beds in order? We had a really good tiller but when I got so tht I couldn't manage it DH sold it to a friend of his. Why I have no idea because he could do it easily and I still have beds that need turning. Do they get done? Nope. Embarrassed by the condition of the yard/beds but whatever....thankful for what I do have.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know how Sonja wanted to throttle her DH the other day, well today is my DHs turn! I went to get the tiller out, we have a Quonset thats about 40 X 80 feet, so should be lots of room, about 1/3 of the building is empty but my tiller is squished in so tight between a combine, grain vac & lawn mower, I can't move it enough to get to the pull rope to start it, it has reverse so I could wiggle it out if I could start it.
> Grr, I wanted to get the tilling done & even mentioned it at lunch time! You would think he could get it out when he knew it was so jammed in there!
> Ok, rant over.
> 
> I dd go get a wagon load of manure & spread it around where I want to plant some sweet peas & nasturtiums. I will eventually get everything whipped into shape


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was that inside or out? --- sam


Originally an outside wall but filled in so is now inside. Will have bench and cupboards along the other side with windows above the bench as an extension to the kitchen.
Looking towards a wall that has the first bits of bricks removed to open up the kitchen. We will be raising the shorter section of wall and replacing the windows with double glazed ones but that is where we will add the bench and cupboards and likely an open section under the bench so we can sit and eat overlooking the garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Originally an outside wall but filled in so is now inside. Will have bench and cupboards along the other side with windows above the bench as an extension to the kitchen.
> Looking towards a wall that has the first bits of bricks removed to open up the kitchen. We will be raising the shorter section of wall and replacing the windows with double glazed ones but that is where we will add the bench and cupboards and likely an open section under the bench so we can sit and eat overlooking the garden.


It is a lot of work, Margaret!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention there is a scam PM, from a Troll, doing the rounds, avatar gives no information whatsoever- name of Didier. Claiming to need rescuing from an evil Step-mother to claim riches.


It's been reported to Admin - hope they can put a stop to the Private Messages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> His mum works in a school Sam, and she gets the holidays too, so she will be at home for him. No doubt we will still see plenty of him, just not arriving at 8am!When he returns to nursery in August he will be going for 5 mornings instead of afternoons, and his dad (DS#1) will take him, so we won't have him until we pick him up at 12 noon....can you tell I'm not a morning person?!! :roll: :lol:


Afternoon sounds better to me as well.
I've got Elizabeth for 5 hours today- Vicky has a physio appointment before her tutoring and a monthly meeting after. Think I will be pretty tired after that as she requires pretty constant attention and doesn't sleep for long. The world is too interesting a place to waste time sleeping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been reported to Admin - hope they can put a stop to the Private Messages.


Admin was offline last time I looked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like the two colour ones, Joy!


They were the ones I was going to comment on as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, got such a laugh out of your stripper. Had a group of girls for a wedding in the room next to me in Glasgow and they may have had a real one. Got pretty wild in there.
> 
> Guess what....we tasted Haggis....not as bad as we were expecting. Our meal Not nuts about the after taste, but it was just a taste, so a small little ball of it on top of a piece of potato. Kate,; you must tell Anne!! Saw the sword dance, along with the Highland dance and others.and had a marvelous bagpiper in full dress, and all the wonderful Scottish songs with fabulous singers. A performance of Amazing Grace that would bring you to tears and everyone held hands and sang Auld Lang Syne. The bagpipe player was magnificent in his full regalia. The male singer could truly be a star on Broadway. They also showed a film of the landscape from all over Scotland behind the musicians. Our tour group is only 23 and seems like a very nice group. Tomorrow we will see the Queen's clothes on exhibit and today we saw the Mary's Close, under Edinburgh. Absolutely amazing feeling. I got goose bumps down there feeling the history. I do believe that is how we got the meaning of the word close, since these little Close areas, named after people were so closed in.
> :thumbup:


Sounds like you are really enjoying Scotland. Didn't know about Mary's Close- sounds great. I really do want to get back there.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had Windows10 for a while, with an ordinary screen.


Both my desktop and laptop computers run Windows 10 and I don't have a touch screen. I do like the way it runs and am so glad I upgraded..for free.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So peaceful looking!


KateB said:


> Just back from a trip to Argyle to a hotel that boasts it has 'the best views in the West of Scotland' and I can't say I disagree. We've been quite a few times now and have seen the view (looking down Loch Melfort to The isles of Jura and Mull) in all weathers and it is always beautiful. Off now to catch up with all the chat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So maybe I should ask you, Sorlenna...if I want to make a basic slouch cap for a woman, with a basic worsted wt yarn, how many stiches should I cast on and what size needles? Do you have a "go to" size? I have knitted and ripped more than I wish to, because they always seem too large. Any advice or basic pattern will be soon appreciated! Thanks! - april (and I will happily supply you with cookies if you can resolve my issue!!)


Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 14...Computersaurus Rex seemed to need a rest, so I left it off over the weekend and it's hard to keep up on my phone. I ended up going on a sewing binge instead! I've had ziploc bags of scrap squares (I always cut everything I possibly can) on the shelf for years, so I decided to tackle making some blocks--I made a lot of progress, and there were thousands of squares (I mean years' worth... :shock: ). Anyway, these may end up being donated or something when they're finished, but I'm also thinking these blocks might make some good practice for trying out a block by block machine quilting technique. We shall see.
> 
> I finished another hat and have another started as well (I really do need knitted hats anonymous, LOL). It was a good weekend to stay in--yesterday, in spite of the date being May 1, we had a wind chill of 23F in the morning and the wind was horrible all day. :thumbdown: I wanted to bake cookies (not even knowing about oatmeal cookie day, that's what I was thinking about), but I never got around to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So beautiful!


Fan said:


> It's a lovely day in Auckland, and these two beautiful creatures have just hatched this morning just outside the lounge ranchslider.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much, Kaye! And what a great idea about the mesh bag. Our Mia og is very furry.


Poledra65 said:


> We use a medium grit sanding attachment, I'll pull out the package of replacement sandpaper thingys and tell you what grit it is, they don't seem to mind the noise at all, and the vibrations don't bother them too bad either, and it cauterizes if you get a little too short, but usually they start to pull away in a bit of discomfort when we are getting close. On Gizmo's nails, I put a mesh bag over his foot and put his nails through in order to keep the hair out of the dremel, I have to use a clothes pin to hold Ryssa's ears back, I got the hair caught in the dremel once, but it didn't hurt her, I was more upset than she was since the dremel isn't so powerful.
> I have the Dremel 7300 cordless.
> The sandpaper things don't have a weight on them, but it's not super fine, but not too rough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for you and glad you are on the mend. Happy belated birthday and happy that you have visited with us! - april


Marikayknits said:


> Hi to all my friends on KTP. I'm back with one of my infrequent posts. When I was here last I was awaiting on an epidural injection for my spinal stenosis, and was discouraged about my mobility. Well, this last injection on April 12th really worked and I have not had to take any pain meds. since then! I even was planning to end my long knitting hiatus and went out and bought a few different yarns to try for making a wedding shawl for my future DIL. Alas, the best laid plans....I went to the emergency room on Friday for palpitations and just feeling lousy, and was quite shocked to find that my heart rate was 133! I was admitted to the telemetry ward to be monitored and was diagnosed with atrial flutter, sudden onset. Had IV medicine to control the rate, was started on Eliquis(a blood thinner)I spent Friday and Saturday in the hospital and came home on Sunday. The cardiologist gave me the choice of staying in the hospital until Monday and having my heart shocked into rhythm or going home on medication and after a few weeks if it doesn't convert on it's own to come back in for the procedure. I told him that since Monday was my birthday I didn't care to spend it having my heart shocked! I feel okay on the medication,and my BP and heart rates are ok but I am still in flutter. So I spent a quiet birthday at home and DH made homemade chicken soup.
> We usually go to the cemetery and put flowers on DD's grave as she and I share a birthday, but it's a fairly long ride, so I just kept special thoughts of her all day. Talked to my son in Seattle twice, and once to his fiance. So all in all, a laid back but good birthday. I forgot to say my tests showed no underlying cardiovascular disease and the doctor said my heart is strong. I just hope they can resolve this soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a fabulous costume, Fan...you were an adorable butterfly! Did your mom make the costume? She must have been very creative.


Fan said:


> Talking of butterflies reminded me of these photos.
> Here is little miss Fan aged 7, dressed as a monarch butterfly for a school dress up event. The wings were made of black and orange crepe paper and netting. That was 60 years ago lol! No colour photography back then.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> He did quite a nice job stripping the brick. It looks good.
> 
> quote=darowil]stripper at work


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Sonja, thank you. They were fun to knit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I often wondered if she was coerced into marrying Charles. They just didn't seem to be a match.


Coerced? Probably not. UK is still a free country with rules of law, isn't it?

Charles on the other hand may have been under a great deal of pressure from the Queen, his father, his grandmother and a host of other family members and Court officials to do something for the line of descent for the throne. I don't know if I said that right, but do you understand what I mean?

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, Sam, heat will help. I have already put the heating pad on my neck and the back of my head - seems to ease the pain. Hope you feel better, soon, Sonja.


thewren said:


> so sorry for the lack of sleep and the chemist - maybe you should warm a towel and drape it around your neck and lay down for a while - empty your mind and maybe you will get a nice nap in. bet you will feel better. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna and Bonnie, thank you. It was fun picking complementary colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Coerced? Probably not. UK is still a free country with rules of law, isn't it?
> 
> Charles on the other hand may have been under a great deal of pressure from the Queen, his father, his grandmother and a host of other family members and Court officials to do something for the line of descent for the throne. I don't know if I said that right, but do you understand what I mean?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yup, they do talk of a line of descent. I think you and I are very much in unison on this topic!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So maybe I should ask you, Sorlenna...if I want to make a basic slouch cap for a woman, with a basic worsted wt yarn, how many stiches should I cast on and what size needles? Do you have a "go to" size? I have knitted and ripped more than I wish to, because they always seem too large. Any advice or basic pattern will be soon appreciated! Thanks! - april (and I will happily supply you with cookies if you can resolve my issue!!)


For a slouch hat with worsted, I'd probably use an 8 US needle, cast on somewhere between 100 and 110 (depending on whether I'm using a particular pattern repeat--for example, if the pattern is a repeat of 8 sts, I'd cast on 104) and do the ribbing at the bottom 1x1 if I wanted it tighter or 2x2 if not so snug. To make the hat slouch, I shoot for about 9" long from cast on to top.

If you're not sure about gauge, I'd suggest using two circulars to start (or work the first few rounds on a 16" circular and then work half of them onto a second circular) and then slip it over your head to see how it fits.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The scale of your gardening always amazes me, Bonnie! I had about a quarter acre in Christchurch, but so little room now- about the only thing I've got happening now is the self-sown Borage at the back. The Missionary Elders built a bit of a fence so hopefully next time it won't get weed eated.
> The garden really is a passion in summertime for you- my mum used to work on a similar scale- but in Rotokawa with a tunnel house it was all year round when she started growing Carnations. (as well as the Raspberries, Boysenberries, and Loganberries that she had.)


Yes, nothing tastes as good as vegetables & fruit fresh from the garden. It's alot of work but so worth it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should take another photo of the front garden - what a difference some rain and a couple of weeks make.
> 
> I think I may have to ask DD's boyfriend if the next time he's on the farm whether he can shovel some manure into a sack for my garden....that ought to mortify my DD!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, great gloves. Nice colors. I especially like purple ones.....must be channeling Gwen.
Gwen, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness you've done a lot! Can I get you to come down here and get my flower beds in order? We had a really good tiller but when I got so tht I couldn't manage it DH sold it to a friend of his. Why I have no idea because he could do it easily and I still have beds that need turning. Do they get done? Nope. Embarrassed by the condition of the yard/beds but whatever....thankful for what I do have.


I would sure help if I was closer. The tiller s sure a back saver, I'd never be done without it. DH keeps saying I need to cut back but the yard looks so nice when everything is blooming.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love them! Especially the purple!


sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Originally an outside wall but filled in so is now inside. Will have bench and cupboards along the other side with windows above the bench as an extension to the kitchen.
> Looking towards a wall that has the first bits of bricks removed to open up the kitchen. We will be raising the shorter section of wall and replacing the windows with double glazed ones but that is where we will add the bench and cupboards and likely an open section under the bench so we can sit and eat overlooking the garden.


Sounds like it will be wonderful but what alot of work to do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


Great gloves, Julie, I really like the pink-purple ones


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is a fabulous costume, Fan...you were an adorable butterfly! Did your mom make the costume? She must have been very creative.


Yes April thank you, my mother made it, and all my clothes pretty much, on grandmas manual, turn the handle sewing machine which I still have and it still works too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie the gloves are super, quite a lucrative little earner for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice!


Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much, Sorlenna! I appreciate the information and will try it this weekend.


Sorlenna said:


> For a slouch hat with worsted, I'd probably use an 8 US needle, cast on somewhere between 100 and 110 (depending on whether I'm using a particular pattern repeat--for example, if the pattern is a repeat of 8 sts, I'd cast on 104) and do the ribbing at the bottom 1x1 if I wanted it tighter or 2x2 if not so snug. To make the hat slouch, I shoot for about 9" long from cast on to top.
> 
> If you're not sure about gauge, I'd suggest using two circulars to start (or work the first few rounds on a 16" circular and then work half of them onto a second circular) and then slip it over your head to see how it fits.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nothing tastes as good as vegetables & fruit fresh from the garden. It's alot of work but so worth it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie that just looks so terrible. Where do 60,000 residents go?? Prayers for Ft McMurray's people.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
> Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great gloves. Nice colors. I especially like purple ones.....must be channeling Gwen.
> Gwen, thank you.


Thank you Joy- the yarn was a gift, but I've forgotten just who it was that gave it to me! Not a make that we can get in New Zealand, ordinarily! Cascade Yarns. The colours are pooling quite nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great gloves, Julie, I really like the pink-purple ones


Thanks Bonnie- I am hoping they will be just right for someone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie the gloves are super, quite a lucrative little earner for you.


I hope it does prove worthwhile- mostly I am using gifted yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So nice!


Thank you April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
> Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


NOT good at all- 10% humidity is very dry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie that just looks so terrible. Where do 60,000 residents go?? Prayers for Ft McMurray's people.


They are setting evacuation centers in Edmonton & I'm sure lots will go to family in Alberta, Saskatchewan & BC.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He does look great, I've forgotten what breed he is?


 Shi Tzu and Chihuahua.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you should suggest she employs you- change jobs? Point out she needs a knitter in a Yarn Shop.


 Nah, she's not going to have any employee for a while at least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Shi Tzu and Chihuahua.


I was looking up the characteristics of the Shi Tzu but I think I won't go for one- you need to groom them every day, and I am just not routine enough, besides with luck, Ringo will be around for another 10 years- he turns 5 on the 25th.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> You might be a clumsy leftie but it looks fine to me. I'm left handed also but was taught knitting and crochet with hook in right hand, it just takes practice and will be much easier to read patterns too. Best of luck with it.


I tried and tried using my right hand as I knit right handed but just couldn't . The hook feels much more comfortable in my left


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not a crocheter really but from what very little I know I'd say yes. Either way it is lovely. What ar you going to do with this? Trim or the start of something else?


Thank you Gwen I'm going to keep going and make a small blanket


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks to all for my birthday wishes and caring remarks for my current health situation. For those who posted about ablation, that was one of the options mentioned by the cardiologist. Today I got a long overdue haircut and feel a little more like myself again. I have baby fine hair, and any length just drags it down, but had been unable to get an appointment because it is high school prom season. My DH asked me if I was going to go for the appointment, and I said "You better believe I am!" I am supposed to be active as tolerated, and even though I get tired I try to walk around at least every two hours, and I keep my feet and legs moving when I am sitting. With an irregular heartbeat blood clots can be a problem. Thankfully I am on a blood thinner. For the most part, everyone who worked on the telemetry unit was great, but I had one distressing thing happen that I hope won't cause me an ongoing problem. One of the times I was having blood drawn, the tech. inserted the needle, and then it moved and shot pain down into my thumb. Apparently she hit a nerve! The end of my thumb was immediately numb, but she said it would go away. Since I've been home I am experiencing a jolt down the side of my thumb and alongside the palm of my hand whenever I extend the hand to reach for something. Bonnie, I have heard you say you worked in a lab. Have you ever heard of this happening? I just hope it goes away!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nothing tastes as good as vegetables & fruit fresh from the garden. It's alot of work but so worth it.


I like your posts of all the gardening and planting you do . Hopefully this year you can take some pictures so we ( I) can be nosy and see your lovely gardens


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


They are lovely Julie . Is it getting cold enough to wear them yet in New Zealand


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, got such a laugh out of your stripper. Had a group of girls for a wedding in the room next to me in Glasgow and they may have had a real one. Got pretty wild in there.
> 
> Guess what....we tasted Haggis....not as bad as we were expecting. Our meal Not nuts about the after taste, but it was just a taste, so a small little ball of it on top of a piece of potato. Kate,; you must tell Anne!! Saw the sword dance, along with the Highland dance and others.and had a marvelous bagpiper in full dress, and all the wonderful Scottish songs with fabulous singers. A performance of Amazing Grace that would bring you to tears and everyone Iheld hands and sang Auld Lang Syne. The bagpipe player was magnificent in his full regalia. The male singer could truly be a star on Broadway. They also showed a film of the landscape from all over Scotland behind the musicians. Our tour group is only 23 and seems like a very nice group. Tomorrow we will see the Queen's clothes on exhibit and today we saw the Mary's Close, under Edinburgh. Absolutely amazing feeling. I got goose bumps down there feeling the history. I do believe that is how we got the meaning of the word close, since these little Close areas, named after people were so closed in.
> :thumbup:


Glad you are having such a wonderful time in Scotland Daralene 
I've been to Edinburgh but not to Mary s close. You will have lots of happy memories and lovely pictures to take home with you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just stopping in to wish you all a great rest of the week. I will be heading out tomorrow and most likely not on the computer until after the weekend. It is a 23 hour drive so I should be 2.5-3 days on the road. I will need a few days to rest up.

It has been great chatting with you all again, seeing your beautiful handiwork and all the other photos.

See ya next week.
Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie . Is it getting cold enough to wear them yet in New Zealand


Not quite yet- it has been a very mild Autumn! But probably not much longer- but it all gives me time to get them finished!

And thanks!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I tried and tried using my right hand as I knit right handed but just couldn't . The hook feels much more comfortable in my left


I understand, as you say if it feels more comfortable for you, you need to do what's best. I'm sure you will do great things with it. Crochet is my preference over knitting too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i know it will be beautiful when it is finished. --- sam


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Sam. I'm hoping it will! It's certainly a different construction from ones I've already attempted so a "learning experience"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


They all look lovely. You've been very productive - a veritable glove magician.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, nothing tastes as good as vegetables & fruit fresh from the garden. It's alot of work but so worth it.


It's the best way to get the most vitamins and know whether pesticides etc have been used on them - and they taste so much better too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> They all look lovely. You've been very productive - a veritable glove magician.


Got the purple one finished apart from weaving in the ends- I should have the mate finished tomorrow- depends on my excursion mid-day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just found that last night - I had put it in my "favorites" because of the actor, Hugh Laurie. I loved him in House, M.D. and several other shows and love seeing him on the talk shows and when he performs on the piano. I haven't watched it yet, but have it in the queue. I'm looking forward to it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you are really enjoying Scotland. Didn't know about Mary's Close- sounds great. I really do want to get back there.


Wikapaedia strikes again!........

*Mary King's Close* is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded. However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Just stopping in to wish you all a great rest of the week. I will be heading out tomorrow and most likely not on the computer until after the weekend. It is a 23 hour drive so I should be 2.5-3 days on the road. I will need a few days to rest up.
> 
> It has been great chatting with you all again, seeing your beautiful handiwork and all the other photos.
> 
> ...


Safe travels and look forward to hearing from you next week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wikapaedia strikes again!........
> 
> *Mary King's Close* is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded. However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.


 :thumbup: Interesting- I knew nothing of this- but then I am not an Edinburgh person.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Daralene, sounds like you are having a great time in Scotland. Enjoy the rest of the tour with your DH.

Great mitts Julie. I specially like the variegated purple/pink ones.

EJS, you certainly have a long journey ahead of you. Take care and travel safely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Daralene, sounds like you are having a great time in Scotland. Enjoy the rest of the tour with your DH.
> 
> Great mitts Julie. I specially like the variegated purple/pink ones.
> 
> EJS, you certainly have a long journey ahead of you. Take care and travel safely.


Thanks Angela! You never can tell with these variegated yarns exactly what they will look like- but there seems to be a general consensus that the purple one looks good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> stripper at work


Wow, that looks heaps better! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I disappear for awhile. Got this joke in my email from my DB this morning and thought I'd share it with all for a morning laugh.
> 
> WHEN TO START CUSSING!
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was up half the night too . Had a horrible dream and then just couldn't get back to sleep finally fell asleep about 5 ish only to be awake again after 6 , been shopping then the doctors to complain about prescription not being at the chemist only to be told I will have to go all the way back this evening as its still not ready grrr
> No wonder I now have a headache that's starts above my eyes and goes down my neck into my shoulders . Took some tablets but they haven't started working yet


 :-( Oh dear, I hope you feeling better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A question for any one who crochets , opinion please does this look anything like the shell stitch ?


It looks great to me.... but I couldnt say if it was shell stitch or not. LOL I am not that experienced... you are very clever and way braver than me... I am just doing the usual granny square stitch so far. Looks like you crocheting right handed..? I am too even though I am left handed. I found that either hand was as awkward as the other anyway so I pushed on with the right and doing fine with it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks great to me.... but I couldnt say if it was shell stitch or not. LOL I am not that experienced... you are very clever and way braver than me... I am just doing the usual granny square stitch so far. Looks like you crocheting right handed..? I am too even though I am left handed. I found that either hand was as awkward as the other anyway so I pushed on with the right and doing fine with it now.


I think Sonja is crocheting left-handed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like the two colour ones, Joy!


me too! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a leftie, also--don't let that discourage you!  It looks great so far.
> 
> Daralene, "Amazing Grace" on the bagpipes always makes me cry. Such beauty.


Ditto to the bagpipes... I cry at "anything" played on them. I am a sook. LOL My dad was Scottish also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention there is a scam PM, from a Troll, doing the rounds, avatar gives no information whatsoever- name of Didier. Claiming to need rescuing from an evil Step-mother to claim riches.


Good grief! :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to the bagpipes... I cry at "anything" played on them. I am a sook. LOL My dad was Scottish also.


It just takes the skirl of the drone to start the tears coming to my eyes- I just so love the bagpipes- my dad used to play them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! :shock: :roll:


I got a PM from Admin thanking me for alerting them to what was going on- the scammer had PM'd a lot of people on the Website- there were at least three threads stared about it. Although when I looked just now, the account holder 'didier' is still there, although the only activity must have been the PM's- I do hope no-one was silly enough to fall for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look great Julie. I love how each finger has part of a covering verses the totally open fingers of most of the fingerless glove patterns I've seen. May have to give this style a try sometime. Good job!



Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all those families. How scary and tragic. I can't imagine an entire town being burned to the ground though I now it has happened before.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
> Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


Wow. They are very lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look great Julie. I love how each finger has part of a covering verses the totally open fingers of most of the fingerless glove patterns I've seen. May have to give this style a try sometime. Good job!


Thank you, Gwen! It does keep your fingers and thumb warmer, in my opinion, than the more fashionable fingerless mitts. I use them a lot for typing- but as someone pointed out on the thread I started, also good when texting. There are patterns on Ravelry, I searched Patons/gloves- and got a lot of results, one was definitely short-fingered like mine- although I just fire ahead and knit them, now, it's all in my head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow. They are very lovely. :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
> Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


Oh that is so awful for them all. Very scary. I hope they can save the town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all those families. How scary and tragic. I can't imagine an entire town being burned to the ground though I now it has happened before.


The pictures that we had on the telly news tonight were pretty horrific.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you traveling mercies *Evelyn*. Will you be traveling alone? Please be extra vigilant and take plenty of breaks. Sending you lots of love and hugs as you travel and relocate.


EJS said:


> Just stopping in to wish you all a great rest of the week. I will be heading out tomorrow and most likely not on the computer until after the weekend. It is a 23 hour drive so I should be 2.5-3 days on the road. I will need a few days to rest up.
> 
> It has been great chatting with you all again, seeing your beautiful handiwork and all the other photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I tried and tried using my right hand as I knit right handed but just couldn't . The hook feels much more comfortable in my left


 :thumbup: Well you are doing a wonderful job at it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look great Julie. I love how each finger has part of a covering verses the totally open fingers of most of the fingerless glove patterns I've seen. May have to give this style a try sometime. Good job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've hit a bump in the road on the top I'm knitting for DD. It has to do with how long to knit a section; just having a "brain fart" when reading the directions. I will try to go by the LYS sometime today to see if they can clear it up for me. Other than that it is moving along quite well. I know I've put my markers in the right position; just a matter of understanding. They don't open for a couple more hours. 

DD has two exams today. I know she will breath a sigh of relief when they are done. I just spoke to her and one is at noon and the second at 7 p.m. 
I never understood it but for some reason when it is time for exams they (the university) alway change the time to administer them to a different time from when the regular class was. They did that even when I was a student there. 

Today is cooler than what it typically is this time of year. Feels nice but the up and down of the temperatures certainly produce conditions which are conducive to tornadoes developing. Fortunately nothing being reported in the works around here currently.

I need to go take my morning meds, get dressed, eat breakfast so I can be at the LYS when it opens. I want to be back home in time to let DD use my vehicle when she needs to head out to take her exam. Will go check out the digest now and TTYL . {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the news, very scary. all of Fort McMurray, 29000 people are under evacuation order because of a Forrest fire coming into the city. There's only one highway leaving there & the fire has jumped across it several ties today. DH was just talking to our neighbor who works up there & his son & family live there as well, they think the entire city may burn. It was so hot,30C/82f, very high winds & a humidity of only 10%.
> Those poor people, one woman was crying on TV said they had such little notice they left with only the clothes on their back. I guess the wind changed direction suddenly & the fire jumped the river, something they didn't expect
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/fort-mcmurray-fire-social-media-reflects-worries-and-fear-as-flames-enter-city-1.3564982


How awful Bonnie- thats a huge number of people to get out on one highway


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no reason you need to have windows 10. if you do you will need a touch screen. --- sam


My SIL has 10 and she doesn't have a touch screen. I think maybe it's an option. From what I hear, Win 7 will be slowly phased out. Don't know when it will happen but I guess it's inevitable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all for my birthday wishes and caring remarks for my current health situation. For those who posted about ablation, that was one of the options mentioned by the cardiologist. Today I got a long overdue haircut and feel a little more like myself again. I have baby fine hair, and any length just drags it down, but had been unable to get an appointment because it is high school prom season. My DH asked me if I was going to go for the appointment, and I said "You better believe I am!" I am supposed to be active as tolerated, and even though I get tired I try to walk around at least every two hours, and I keep my feet and legs moving when I am sitting. With an irregular heartbeat blood clots can be a problem. Thankfully I am on a blood thinner. For the most part, everyone who worked on the telemetry unit was great, but I had one distressing thing happen that I hope won't cause me an ongoing problem. One of the times I was having blood drawn, the tech. inserted the needle, and then it moved and shot pain down into my thumb. Apparently she hit a nerve! The end of my thumb was immediately numb, but she said it would go away. Since I've been home I am experiencing a jolt down the side of my thumb and alongside the palm of my hand whenever I extend the hand to reach for something. Bonnie, I have heard you say you worked in a lab. Have you ever heard of this happening? I just hope it goes away!!


I've had nerves hit- it hurts horribly but there is no way of knowing just where they are to avoid them.
But I've never heard of ongoing problems like yours so hopefully it will clear up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Prayers that all will be safe in Fort McMurray. The wildfire is spreading and everyone is asked to evacuate. How horrible that is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is some delay on the decision- the woman who is handling the case was away when I rang.


How frustrating this must be for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had Windows10 for a while, with an ordinary screen.


Did you go back to Win 7 ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wikapaedia strikes again!........
> 
> *Mary King's Close* is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded. However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.


Sounds really interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics of hats I've done for charity.


Nice hats. Pretty pattern on the purple ones.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is finally done with work, so I can send again. The phone wasn't working without messages saying they would charge and I was signed in online here at the hotel. Oh well. Yes, DH is working. He had recommendations to do and grades to submit. There's something else he has to do and then he will be done and for the first time in years, have a week to just relax. Of course, he will probably be preparing the music for Germany in his head. When we were dating, I said I could see the music notes coming out of his eyes. When we went to the park to sit by a lake he would take music to write. :XD: :XD: :XD: I can't say I didn't know what I was in for. He doesn't talk in his sleep much but when we were in our early years of marriage I heard him talking about moving this chord to that chord. Not the exact words, but you get the idea. Can't say enough good things about the people here. It was fun meeting the young men in the band and hearing them make fantastic music.
> 
> I'm hoping to see the great exhibit of the Queen's clothes in celebration of her 90th that is here in Edinburgh and also the underground city. I will learn more about that when I see it. I'm sure Kate knows about it.
> 
> ...


It's great that you and Bill will have a week to relax and enjoy the scenery. Have fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just found that last night - I had put it in my "favorites" because of the actor, Hugh Laurie. I loved him in House, M.D. and several other shows and love seeing him on the talk shows and when he performs on the piano. I haven't watched it yet, but have it in the queue. I'm looking forward to it.


I like Hugh Laurie too. Now that I know he's in it, I'll be looking even more to seeing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention there is a scam PM, from a Troll, doing the rounds, avatar gives no information whatsoever- name of Didier. Claiming to need rescuing from an evil Step-mother to claim riches.


They're always coming up with something new. For a while, they were all coming from Nigeria with piles of money. We only had to send them some and then they would forward millions. We must always be vigilant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Originally an outside wall but filled in so is now inside. Will have bench and cupboards along the other side with windows above the bench as an extension to the kitchen.
> Looking towards a wall that has the first bits of bricks removed to open up the kitchen. We will be raising the shorter section of wall and replacing the windows with double glazed ones but that is where we will add the bench and cupboards and likely an open section under the bench so we can sit and eat overlooking the garden.


It will be lovely when you're finished.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to the bagpipes... I cry at "anything" played on them. I am a sook. LOL My dad was Scottish also.


Don't have any Scottish blood, but they bring me to tears also.

One of my favorite memories was of my nephew's graduation from optometry school in Chicago. His family (my sister) came out here for the ceremony and I had a celebration at our house. The ceremony was in the Chapel at Univ. of Chicago and the Chicago Emerald Society led the graduates into the chapel - gave me goose bumps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I like Hugh Laurie too. Now that I know he's in it, I'll be looking even more to seeing it.


I saw the first one last night -- going to get interesting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS - happy and safe travels.

Prayers for those evacuating the fire - that's such an awful situation.

I had alerted Admin to about the PM - I'm afraid our world has come to having to deal with these kinds of things more and more. They work so they're not going away anytime soon. Dr. Phil has had many shows about the "catfishing" where lonely men and women are scammed out of $100's of thousands of dollars for all kinds of scams. So very sad and how awful that there are so many sad vulnerable people who become their prey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The gloves that I have finished, minus one pair that I gave away, before I thought of photographing it, plus the one I am working now.


Very nice, Julie. You are all so fast with your knitting. Makes me envious. I'm still working on the back of my sweater and it is going very slow.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the purple one finished apart from weaving in the ends- I should have the mate finished tomorrow- depends on my excursion mid-day!


I really like the individual open fingers in these - must be a lot more fiddly than the ones which just stop above the palm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all those families. How scary and tragic. I can't imagine an entire town being burned to the ground though I now it has happened before.


Absolutely terrifying! (Fort McMurray wildfire)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was looking up the characteristics of the Shi Tzu but I think I won't go for one- you need to groom them every day, and I am just not routine enough, besides with luck, Ringo will be around for another 10 years- he turns 5 on the 25th.


My Candy is a shih tzu/maltese. She goes to the groomer for a hair cut about every 5 weeks. Mind you, if you let their hair grow long, then you would have to groom them daily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wikapaedia strikes again!........
> 
> *Mary King's Close* is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded. However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.


Kate, thank you again. We have a picture of us standing in that very close in that spot. Will figure out how to post it. Not on our camera but taken by theirs. The tour guide plays the part of a person from that time, so really interesting.

The new city here is over 300 years old. To us in many other countries, that is the old city.

Today I saw the Queen's clothes from her 90th birthday celebration, along with a lot of new photos of her and the family. It was absolutely breathtaking. Saw Holyrood and went to the Castle on the volcano top. It is high up and so spectacular to see. Views of Edinburgh from up there are amazing and it is incredibly windy. Brrrrrrr!!!! Glad we had the bus to take us there and back to the hotel. When they shot the cannon off at 1pm I let out a scream and jumped up off the bench, not a real jump, but shock from the loudness of it. I was on and I was sitting there waiting for it, so you can imagine if I hadn't known of it.:XD: :XD: :XD: Just a wonderful, wonderful day. No photos from inside any of the buildings are allowed today, but got some lovely views from outside that are on my phone.

Any of you who get a chance to see the clothing exhibition for the Queen, it is well worth seeing.

The museums here are free to all. I do believe there is a charge for the castle and the Queen's Exhibition but it was included in the tour if there was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How awful with a whole town being trapped with the fire. I do hope there is no loss of life, human and animal. I will try and check the news and see the latest.

I also enjoy Hugh Laurie. Not sure what program you are talking about, but I'll find out as I check up.

DH went out to get some more pounds at a bank ATM. I told him to get the map we have or another and have them mark it, but Noooooo.....He's been gone quite a while now. Oh well....he may just be looking for a present for me. Just Kidding. We had enough pounds if we could use our card, but after being here for a week and learning that out in the country some of the pubs may not take credit cards, we thought it would be best to get more while in the big city. LOL. That is if DH ever makes it back here. I'll have to send out smoke signals soon. I don't leave the hotel without a map. I do think it is pretty easy to find your way though as our hotel is on the Royal Mile and the whole thing is easily found and easily walkable. Aha, he is back with snacks and wine. He said it took so long because the chips all had Haggis in them. Black Pepper and Haggis, Sea Salt and Haggis, on and on. He was in the search for no Haggis. Sorry all you Haggis lovers...no offense meant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Now that DH is back, he will do that last bit of work so I won't get to see Julie's gloves. Saw them almost done, so I know they are lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone hitting a nerve while taking blood. were they drawing from your wrist for blood gasses or something like that? That wouldn't be a lab tech doing that. Drawing from the veins by the elbow should not cause this.
I hope it clears up quickly.



Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all for my birthday wishes and caring remarks for my current health situation. For those who posted about ablation, that was one of the options mentioned by the cardiologist. Today I got a long overdue haircut and feel a little more like myself again. I have baby fine hair, and any length just drags it down, but had been unable to get an appointment because it is high school prom season. My DH asked me if I was going to go for the appointment, and I said "You better believe I am!" I am supposed to be active as tolerated, and even though I get tired I try to walk around at least every two hours, and I keep my feet and legs moving when I am sitting. With an irregular heartbeat blood clots can be a problem. Thankfully I am on a blood thinner. For the most part, everyone who worked on the telemetry unit was great, but I had one distressing thing happen that I hope won't cause me an ongoing problem. One of the times I was having blood drawn, the tech. inserted the needle, and then it moved and shot pain down into my thumb. Apparently she hit a nerve! The end of my thumb was immediately numb, but she said it would go away. Since I've been home I am experiencing a jolt down the side of my thumb and alongside the palm of my hand whenever I extend the hand to reach for something. Bonnie, I have heard you say you worked in a lab. Have you ever heard of this happening? I just hope it goes away!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like your posts of all the gardening and planting you do . Hopefully this year you can take some pictures so we ( I) can be nosy and see your lovely gardens


I take lots of photos every year but don't post too many as I thought people would get sick of them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Close just another name for a street? I'll have to ask DS if this is oneof the things he saw there.



KateB said:


> Wikapaedia strikes again!........
> 
> *Mary King's Close* is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded. However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn, hope you have a good trip. Safe travels.

We have been watching the morning news about the fire. Because the fire had been across the only road out of town, some people had to go north & there's not much north of there except camps for the Oil Sands projects & an Indian Reserve. I guess those places are putting people up wherever they can.
Many vehicles have run out of gas & are stranded on the roads as the traffic was so slow/stopped at times 
One subdivision where 2000 people lived has burned & things are expected to get bad as the temperatures & wind rises today.

Those poor people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I take lots of photos every year but don't post too many as I thought people would get sick of them


I don't think any one will get sick of them I know I won't ,

Can't believe the news about the fire . Those poor people . I hope everyone is safe , but it looks as if the town is going to be burned down . I just can't imagine what these poor people are going through 
Would never have thought that Canada had forest fires this bad especially just after winter . Must have been a very dry winter


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for the folks at Fort. How tragic.
Just brushed my teeth and my tongue is black. Even after brushing tongue its black. Off to see G/E doc. Wonder if that is tied to diarrhea?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

4 May '16

Today is Firefighters' Day. Firefighters Day celebrates the dedication, heroism and importance of firefighters from all over the world. Many firefighters are volunteers, and many lose their lives in the course of duty.

Show your support by wearing blue and red ribbons (tied together, symbolizing the combination of fire and water) and help raise to awareness and support for your local firefighting operation.

Canadian Firefighter's Meatloaf By Sydney Mike

TOTAL TIME: 1hr 30mins
PREP: 15 MINS
COOK: 1 HR 15 MINS
Serves 8

It is said that Canadian firefighters particularly enjoy the Dijon mustard and salsa in this meatloaf!

INGREDIENTS

2 slices whole wheat bread
warm water
2 lbs lean ground beef
1 green onion, chopped
2 tablespoons onions, chopped
1 cup salsa, mild
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons garlic, minced
1⁄4 teaspoon salt
1⁄8 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon barbecue sauce

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit. Grease a 9" loaf pan.

1. In a small bowl, soak bread in warm water.

2. Place beef in large bowl; drain bread and add to beef.

3. Add both onions, salsa, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, salt and pepper.

4. Mix by hand until well blended.

5. Form into a loaf and place in prepared loaf pan.

6. Bake 1 hour.

7. Drain off excess fat and top with barbeque sauce.

8. Return to oven and bake an additional 15 minutes.

9. Serve and enjoy!

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (165 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 8 - AMOUNT PER SERVING - % DAILY VALUE - Calories 236.3 - Calories from Fat 106; 45% - Total Fat 11.8 g; 18% - Saturated Fat 4.7 g; 23% - Cholesterol 73.7 mg; 24% - Sodium 440.9 mg; 18% - Total Carbohydrate 7 g; 2% - Dietary Fiber 1.3 g; 5% - Sugars 2.1 g; 8% - Protein 24.4 g; 48%

http://www.food.com/recipe/canadian-firefighters-meatloaf-305800

Firefighter's Chicken Spaghetti Recipe

I'm usually in the kitchen most of the day making some kind of dish for my family, neighbors or the local fire department to pass around and try. My husband is a firefighter in our town, and this casserole is a favorite there. Krista Davis-Keith, New Castle, Indiana

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Bake: 45 min.
MAKES: 12-14 servings

Ingredients

12 ounces uncooked spaghetti, broken in half
1 can (10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 can (10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup butter, melted, divided
2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 to 3 celery ribs, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1 can (4 ounces) mushroom stems and pieces, drained
5 cups cubed cooked chicken
1-1/2 cups crushed cornflakes

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup equals 404 calories, 18 g fat (9 g saturated fat), 86 mg cholesterol, 763 mg sodium, 32 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 26 g protein.

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°. Cook spaghetti according to package directions; drain.

2. In a large bowl, combine soups, sour cream, milk, 2 tablespoons butter and seasonings.

3. Add the cheeses, celery, onion and mushrooms.

4. Stir in the chicken and spaghetti.

5. Transfer to a greased 3-qt. baking dish (dish will be full).

6. Combine cornflakes and remaining butter; sprinkle over the top.

7. Bake, uncovered, 45-50 minutes or until bubbly.

Originally published as Firefighter's Chicken Spaghetti in Casserole Cookbook 2001, p172

Full-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied white wine such as Chardonnay or Viognier.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/firefighter-s-chicken-spaghetti

Today is Star Wars Day. May 4th has become commonly known as Star Wars Day. And who could be surprised? The words, May the 4th seem to beg the rest of the catchphrase be uttered. Regardless of whether you prefer Star Wars or Star Trek, or if are even a sci-fi aficionado at all, the influence of George Lucas Star Wars on pop culture is undeniable.

The History of Star Wars Day

Star Wars, an epic space opera written and directed by George Lucas, premiered in 1977 and became an almost instant cult classic. Even today, almost 40 years later, Star Wars remains one of the most financially successful films of all time. The franchise it began remains the most successful one of all time, earning over 2.5 billion dollars since the release of the first film. However, the money its earned over the years is hardly the most impressive aspect of Star Wars. As famous film critic Roger Ebert put it: Like The Birth of a Nation and Citizen Kane, Star Wars was a technical watershed that influenced many of the movies that came after.

Star Wars was a real game-changer, beginning a new era of special effect-packed motion pictures bursting with excitement, adventure and imagination that appealed enormously to younger audiences as well as older ones. Many of todays most acclaimed film directors, such as Peter Jackson, Ridley Scott, Christopher Nolan and James Cameron, cite Star Wars as a great influence on their careers. Star Wars has also had enormous cultural impact on other areas besides filmmaking, including politicsthe Reagan Administrations Startegic Defense Program was mockingly nicknamed Star Wars. As recently as 2013, President Barack Obama used the phrase Jedi miind meld to describe what some people were expecting him to do on his opposition to make them accept his ideas.

May the Fourth be with you was first used by Margaret Thatchers political party to congratulate her on her election on May 4th, 1979, and the saying quickly caught on. However, the first celebration of May 4th took place much later, at the Toronto Underground Cinema in 2001. This first official Star Wars Days festivities included a costume contest and a movie marathon. Fans favorite parodies of the franchise were also enjoyed, as were some of the most popular mash-ups and remixes. Since then, Star Wars Day has gained popularity and is celebrated by Star Wars Fans worldwide.

How to Celebrate Star Wars Day

The way you celebrate Star Wars day will depend on how well you know this cultural phenomenon. If you are a longtime fan of the franchise, you might want to get a group of friends together and attend one of the many Star Wars events organized in different parts of the world. Such events range from costume contests to museum exhibits to tours of space centers. And if youre not feeling up to going out, theres no reason why a Star Wars Day party organized by you at home should be any less fun. Movie marathons with friends, Star Wars trivia games and even Star Wars themed snacks (Death Star piñata, anyone?) will guarantee this day is full of fun as well as being very educational. Vadering another person has also become an extremely popular thing to do on this day, and the photos you take of this are sure to bring a smile to your face for years to come. Because Star Wars itself is such an enormous topic, the ways of celebrating the day dedicated to it are virtually endless. So choose one, have fun, and May the 4th be with you!

Today is School Nurse Day. Everyone has been to see the school nurse at least once in their lives, be it for a genuine illness or just to get a sneaky note to get out of school early. It is easy to forget, though, just how important she is to the well beings of ourselves and our fellow school friends. What would we do when we injure ourselves or are feeling unwell at school without the school nurse and her blessed sick notes? To let her know that we dont take her efforts for granted, there is a special day once a year where we can celebrate her in style: School Nurse Day!

This holiday is celebrated all around the world, and pupils and teachers everywhere are given the opportunity to express their gratitude for the love and care the nurses give them on a daily basis. Heres to those hard working nurses, and to the good health they help bring.

Today is Petite And Proud Day. For all people under 54″, you have a day where you can be petite and proud! Are you tired of people making derogatory comments about your size, such as: half pint, vertically challenged or titch? Petite And Proud Day is all about celebrating our lack of height and the advantages it brings. For example, we can squeeze into small spaces, we dont bang our heads on low ceilings and we can fit in childrens clothing, which saves us money! Apparently short people live longer than their lankier counterparts, which is definitely worth celebrating.

Also, there are more petite celebrities than you might think, the following people are all 54″ or under: Nathalie Portman, Kylie Minogue, Michael J Fox, Seth Green, Amy Poehler, Reese Witherspoon and Eva Longoria. Why not celebrate being petite with a petite and proud party, by posting an affirming message on Facebook or by making a quirky badge?

Which soft drink, noted for its 23 flavors, was invented by pharmacist Charles Alderton in Waco, Texas, in 1885?

Coca-Cola
Dr Pepper
Mountain Dew
A&W Root Beer

There are roughly 70 ingredients in the McRib.

May 4
1979 - Lance Bass
1978 - Erin Andrews
(1929-1993) - Audrey Hepburn

May 4, 1970
Ohio National Guardsmen opened fire on anti-war protesters at Kent State University, killing four students and wounding nine others.

Answer: The U.S. Patent Office recognizes December 1, 1885, as the first time Dr Pepper was served. It was introduced nationally in the United States at the 1904 Louisiana Purchase Exposition as a new kind of soda pop, made with 23 flavors. Its introduction in 1885 preceded the introduction of Coca-Cola by one year. It was formulated by Brooklyn-born pharmacist Charles Alderton in Morrison's Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, Texas. To test his new drink, he first offered it to store owner Wade Morrison, who also found it to his liking. Patrons at Morrison's soda fountain soon learned of Alderton's new drink and began ordering a "Waco". Alderton gave the formula to Morrison, who named it Dr Pepper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

phyllis still has a rotary dial wall phone in the bedroom and it still works. --- sam

bedroom


Bonnie7591 said:


> I see, we've had the same one for at least 10 years, the one with the cord is probably 25 yrs old so I haven't looked at prices. We have to have one non cordless as they don't work when the power is off so was necessary when I was on- call.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ayden team won their game last night - the last i looked it was 13 to 1. kind of a clean sweep. avery's team unfortunately did not win. gary has a really young team - some of them first year. so far he hasn't grumbled about losing. this is the last year he is going to coach. next year avery moves up to ayden's tean and he wants to be able to watch the boys play. he has put his time in - and now it is time for some other dad to step up to the plate. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How frustrating this must be for you.


I try not to think about it too much, Liz! My hair has already gone white!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you go back to Win 7 ?


Yes I did, I was advised to, to speed up the computer, which was going very slow. It is still not very fast, but at least I can find most of my files now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They're always coming up with something new. For a while, they were all coming from Nigeria with piles of money. We only had to send them some and then they would forward millions. We must always be vigilant.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Julie. You are all so fast with your knitting. Makes me envious. I'm still working on the back of my sweater and it is going very slow.


I don't feel that I am a fast knitter- I don't try much new, not like Daralene who is constantly experimenting- because a lot of what I do has become instinctive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I really like the individual open fingers in these - must be a lot more fiddly than the ones which just stop above the palm.


I am quite happy wielding the DPN's on tiny projects, but I have no issues over people using Magic Loop or two circulars for tiny, if that is what works best for them! The individual fingers keep the joints(knuckles) much warmer IMHO!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My Candy is a shih tzu/maltese. She goes to the groomer for a hair cut about every 5 weeks. Mind you, if you let their hair grow long, then you would have to groom them daily.


I was also reading that they can be hard to toilet train, and a bit disobedient. Ringo has such an instinct to obey, it usually needs only one firm 'No!' and we are on track.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, thank you again. We have a picture of us standing in that very close in that spot. Will figure out how to post it. Not on our camera but taken by theirs. The tour guide plays the part of a person from that time, so really interesting.
> 
> The new city here is over 300 years old. To us in many other countries, that is the old city.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I am so glad you are enjoying Edinburgh, Daralene! I had a wonderful 3 days there with cousin Bill, in 2011. He took me to the oldest pub in the whole City- the roads are all narrow and twisty- not easy to park your car!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful with a whole town being trapped with the fire. I do hope there is no loss of life, human and animal. I will try and check the news and see the latest.
> 
> I also enjoy Hugh Laurie. Not sure what program you are talking about, but I'll find out as I check up.
> 
> DH went out to get some more pounds at a bank ATM. I told him to get the map we have or another and have them mark it, but Noooooo.....He's been gone quite a while now. Oh well....he may just be looking for a present for me. Just Kidding. We had enough pounds if we could use our card, but after being here for a week and learning that out in the country some of the pubs may not take credit cards, we thought it would be best to get more while in the big city. LOL. That is if DH ever makes it back here. I'll have to send out smoke signals soon. I don't leave the hotel without a map. I do think it is pretty easy to find your way though as our hotel is on the Royal Mile and the whole thing is easily found and easily walkable. Aha, he is back with snacks and wine. He said it took so long because the chips all had Haggis in them. Black Pepper and Haggis, Sea Salt and Haggis, on and on. He was in the search for no Haggis. Sorry all you Haggis lovers...no offense meant.


 :thumbup:  ;-) :wink: :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that DH is back, he will do that last bit of work so I won't get to see Julie's gloves. Saw them almost done, so I know they are lovely.


They are pretty straight forward gloves, Daralene! Don't worry about trying to search for them! Besides they will show up in Kate's summary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of anyone hitting a nerve while taking blood. were they drawing from your wrist for blood gasses or something like that? That wouldn't be a lab tech doing that. Drawing from the veins by the elbow should not cause this.
> I hope it clears up quickly.


I can assure you they can, Bonnie- the last time someone tried to take blood from my elbow I leaped nearly 6 inches they had hit such a pain receptor! I ask them to use the veins above the elbow, back of hand, or above the wrist by the thumb, in preference. At the moment weekly, so I am far too familiar with the whole performance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I take lots of photos every year but don't post too many as I thought people would get sick of them


Oh Bonnie! how can you deny us?! You know we love photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, hope you have a good trip. Safe travels.
> 
> We have been watching the morning news about the fire. Because the fire had been across the only road out of town, some people had to go north & there's not much north of there except camps for the Oil Sands projects & an Indian Reserve. I guess those places are putting people up wherever they can.
> Many vehicles have run out of gas & are stranded on the roads as the traffic was so slow/stopped at times
> ...


The images I saw last night were quite terrifying. It is an awful situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


Oh dear! Has it come right Joy- or is it still black?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam just asked me to post these, also from mjs!

Ponderisms
Can you cry under water?
How important does a person have to be before they are considered assassinated
Instead of just murdered? 
Why do you have to "put your two cents in".. But it's only a "penny for your thoughts"?
Where's that extra penny going to?
Once you're in heaven, do you get stuck wearing the clothes you were buried in for eternity?
Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
What disease did cured ham actually have?
How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea
To put wheels on luggage?
Why is it that people say they "slept like a baby" when babies wake up like every two hours?
If a deaf person has to go to court, is it still called a hearing?
Why are you IN a movie, but you're ON TV? 
Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?
Why do doctors leave the room while you change? They're going to see you naked anyway.
Why is "bra" singular and "panties" plural?
Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human
Being would eat? 
If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?
Can a hearse carrying a corpse drive in the carpool lane ?
Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!
If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that ACME crap, why didn't he just buy dinner?
If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?

______________________________________________________

If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?
Why Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?
Why did you just try singing the two songs above?
Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?
Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride, he sticks his head out the window?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

While I am at it, here are a few more gems from mjs:

http://www.boredpanda.com/fairy-tale-villages/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you got me I was singing songs.

Daralene, glad you are having such a great time. Thank you for sharing adventures.
Went to renew passport today. Rechecked, doesn't expire til March 2017. No, not planning trip but enjoy dreaming.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are pretty straight forward gloves, Daralene! Don't worry about trying to search for them! Besides they will show up in Kate's summary!


Page 57! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you got me I was singing songs.
> 
> Daralene, glad you are having such a great time. Thank you for sharing adventures.
> Went to renew passport today. Rechecked, doesn't expire til March 2017. No, not planning trip but enjoy dreaming.


 :thumbup: lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, Am really enjoying seeing and reading the adventures in Scotland Daralene. Stus mum came from Edinburgh. 
The bagpipes always bring on the tears for me too.
At my dads funeral two cousins played Amazing Grace on the pipes and it was wonderful. At the close of service they followed the hearse down the street playing dads favourite, The Barren Rocks of Arran. Needless to say traffic was stopping and pulling over to stop and listen. My dad would have loved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Which city hosts the oldest annual marathon in the world?

New York City
Paris
Boston
London


Answer: The Boston Marathon is the world's oldest annual marathon and ranks as one of the world's most prestigious road racing events. Begun in 1897, inspired by the success of the first modern-day marathon competition in the 1896 Summer Olympics, the Boston Marathon is the world's oldest annual marathon and ranks as one of the world's best-known road racing events. Though starting with 18 participants in 1897, the event now attracts an average of about 30,000 registered participants each year, with 30,251 people entering in 2015. It is always held on Patriots' Day, the third Monday of April.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of anyone hitting a nerve while taking blood. were they drawing from your wrist for blood gasses or something like that? That wouldn't be a lab tech doing that. Drawing from the veins by the elbow should not cause this.
> I hope it clears up quickly.


No, I didn't have any blood gasses drawn while I was there. This was just one of the lab techs doing my daily testing. I think it was on the night shift, but am not sure. The draw was done on my lower forearm, about three inches above my wrist. It didn't hurt when she put the needle in, but I think it was when she attached the blood tube that I got the shooting pain all the way to my thumb. She said the needle moved and hit the nerve, also said it would go away. I hope it is just irritated and will get better in time.
You also asked me about the wedding date for my son and fiance. They have not set one yet. That's good because I haven't tackled a big project in a long time, so it may take me awhile. When I am feeling better I will try to post a picture of the pattern I hope to use. Thank goodness it's an easy pattern for a rectangular shawl.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of anyone hitting a nerve while taking blood. were they drawing from your wrist for blood gasses or something like that? That wouldn't be a lab tech doing that. Drawing from the veins by the elbow should not cause this.
> I hope it clears up quickly.


I had that happen once. It was very uncomfortable and took what I thought was a long time to heal. I have difficult veins so I have strange things happen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


Oh My, sounds serious. I hope to only see black tongue after eating black licorice jelly beans!

Hope you are better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - thoroughly loving the photos. So glad you and Bill will get some time together - it's awesome that he'so passionate about his music/job, but some downtime will rejuvinate him as well. Enjoy it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Joy. That must have been quite startling this morning. What in the world could have caused it? Is the doctor going to do any testing? Wonder why he thinks steroids will help it? Does it affect your taste or is your tongue sore? Will keep you in my prayers.



sassafras123 said:


> Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


You are correct, Pepto Bismol does turn your tongue and even your bowel movements black. Do not be dismayed. It is normal for bismuth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that you mentioned it I bet you are right. I know pepto bismal will cause stools to be black so that makes sense. the way I had read your earlier post I thought it was a symptom of an illness and could't imagine what.



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

With the new seasons planting in mind for you folks, here is 
Another photo of my childhood, this time I'm dressed as a tomato lol!
My mother sure had fun making these costumes for me. I think it might come out upside down sorry about that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Poor Mel, she seems to have a cloud over her head. Has she mentioned whether she's settled in her new place?


I think she is getting settled in her new place. She did say that Greg was cooperative in her getting things for her and Gage. She has done some knitting lately as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't think any one will get sick of them I know I won't ,
> 
> Can't believe the news about the fire . Those poor people . I hope everyone is safe , but it looks as if the town is going to be burned down . I just can't imagine what these poor people are going through
> Would never have thought that Canada had forest fires this bad especially just after winter . Must have been a very dry winter


Unfortunately most of Alberta & Southern Saskatchewan had less than normal snow & have had none for quite a while. The last news report said 1600 buildings have burned & the centre of town is being held by extreme effort.
It is hotter than normal the last few days & it's been windy so that adds to the problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you they can, Bonnie- the last time someone tried to take blood from my elbow I leaped nearly 6 inches they had hit such a pain receptor! I ask them to use the veins above the elbow, back of hand, or above the wrist by the thumb, in preference. At the moment weekly, so I am far too familiar with the whole performance!


Maybe I was just good :roll: :lol: I never had anyone complain of that. I did get requested by the difficult people so maybe I just managed not to hit any nerves.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


Pepto can cause both black tongue & black stools. I hope that's the only problem


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have finally caught up. It took a while as I needed to catch up on two days. I hope for safe travels for those traveling and birthday wishes for those who have celebrated this week. I have enjoyed the photos this week as well.

Julie...The mitts are lovely.
Fan...I enjoyed the butterflies and the facts about them.

I am tired so heading out for some sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I managed to get lots done today, the strawberry patch weeded, the fruit trees tilled& everything watered. I transplanted my tomatoes into larger pots ashtray were getting so big they are starting to go backwards.
It was 30C here again today.
Well must get supper on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I was just good :roll: :lol: I never had anyone complain of that. I did get requested by the difficult people so maybe I just managed not to hit any nerves.


And you must have a very good knowledge of the anatomy and the vascular system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have finally caught up. It took a while as I needed to catch up on two days. I hope for safe travels for those traveling and birthday wishes for those who have celebrated this week. I have enjoyed the photos this week as well.
> 
> Julie...The mitts are lovely.
> Fan...I enjoyed the butterflies and the facts about them.
> ...


Thank you, Mary! I hope you get a really good rest!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> While I am at it, here are a few more gems from mjs:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/fairy-tale-villages/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Some beautiful places there- wouldn't it be nice to be able togo and see a few of them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


My first thought was something you have been eating- black tongue otherwise sounds very serious. If you are dehydrated with the diarrhoea you might be producing less salvia and thus less self cleansing of the tongue than normal.
What a pest that you are back on the steroids- wonder drug they are but with such side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


I figured you hadn't -- have never heard of black mouth from anything else besides licorice though so have not clue to help. The chewable pepto-bismal is very pink - that's quite a reaction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You are correct, Pepto Bismol does turn your tongue and even your bowel movements black. Do not be dismayed. It is normal for bismuth.


Wow, had never heard of that. Your words are very comforting and I'm sure Joy will feel much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think she is getting settled in her new place. She did say that Greg was cooperative in her getting things for her and Gage. She has done some knitting lately as well.


It doesn't sound like she has Deuce though -- is Greg keeping all the dogs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some beautiful places there- wouldn't it be nice to be able togo and see a few of them?


They are quite spectacular! Pity it is so far to most!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> With the new seasons planting in mind for you folks, here is
> Another photo of my childhood, this time I'm dressed as a tomato lol!
> My mother sure had fun making these costumes for me. I think it might come out upside down sorry about that.


She really come up with some original ideas didn't she?What a mind to think of them and the execute them (how funny that the two meanings of this word have such opposite meanings- the beginning or the end of something or someone!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene your adventures sound so wonderful! And you made me chuckle when describing your husband and no map! I have not met a husband yet who thinks he needs a map!


Cashmeregma said:


> Now that DH is back, he will do that last bit of work so I won't get to see Julie's gloves. Saw them almost done, so I know they are lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It was on the news here, today. It looks so frightening for those poor folks trying to leave through smoke and flames, leaving all behind. Prayers for Ft McMurray.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, hope you have a good trip. Safe travels.
> 
> We have been watching the morning news about the fire. Because the fire had been across the only road out of town, some people had to go north & there's not much north of there except camps for the Oil Sands projects & an Indian Reserve. I guess those places are putting people up wherever they can.
> Many vehicles have run out of gas & are stranded on the roads as the traffic was so slow/stopped at times
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think it is so great that Gary is such an involved Dad.


thewren said:


> ayden team won their game last night - the last i looked it was 13 to 1. kind of a clean sweep. avery's team unfortunately did not win. gary has a really young team - some of them first year. so far he hasn't grumbled about losing. this is the last year he is going to coach. next year avery moves up to ayden's tean and he wants to be able to watch the boys play. he has put his time in - and now it is time for some other dad to step up to the plate. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Such stunning photos! Thanks, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> While I am at it, here are a few more gems from mjs:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/fairy-tale-villages/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Send pics of your garden, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I managed to get lots done today, the strawberry patch weeded, the fruit trees tilled& everything watered. I transplanted my tomatoes into larger pots ashtray were getting so big they are starting to go backwards.
> It was 30C here again today.
> Well must get supper on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow! Such stunning photos! Thanks, Julie.


 :thumbup: And to mjs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am hoping I can find this download, I liked the sentiment.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Fan said:


> With the new seasons planting in mind for you folks, here is
> Another photo of my childhood, this time I'm dressed as a tomato lol!
> My mother sure had fun making these costumes for me. I think it might come out upside down sorry about that.


 Your mother certainly was creative in making your costumes. When I was younger I was in charge of some craft shows at church. I was at a local craft store looking for supplies when a woman came running up, picked up an oval styrofoam egg and held it up to her navel. She looked at me and asked "Does this look like an olive?" I must have looked confused, because she then explained that her daughter was going to dress as a sandwich for Halloween. I would have loved to have seen that costume!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Your mother certainly was creative in making your costumes. When I was younger I was in charge of some craft shows at church. I was at a local craft store looking for supplies when a woman came running up, picked up an oval styrofoam egg and held it up to her navel. She looked at me and asked "Does this look like an olive?" I must have looked confused, because she then explained that her daughter was going to dress as a sandwich for Halloween. I would have loved to have seen that costume!!


Yes I'm sure that would have tasty number lol! I remember mum cutting the patterns out of old newspapers, oh the memories! It's Mother's Day here this Sunday, and will be thinking of her, I miss her much it's 9 years since she passed. We were like sisters as I was her only child,even though 24 years older than me.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


That is what is! It happened to me once and the doctor confirmed it was from Pepto-Bismol. StellaK


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick note tonight to let you know DD has left and is on to the next stage of her plan. She is doing well. We did so much. We cleaned house, gardened, knit, played scrabble. We both cried. 
Attaching a picture of my pink azalea and to the right is a yellow one, to the left an orange one that I planted as babies last fall.
Also a little hat and shoes I made for one of DD friend's new baby GD.
Talk soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, scared me at first. OMG this is the big one Elizabeth! I'm dying from the inside out. Now it's just funny. Steroids are to suppress colitis.
Flytyin, thank you. Rather thought I was right.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, thank you. Good to see you are back at KTP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> With the new seasons planting in mind for you folks, here is
> Another photo of my childhood, this time I'm dressed as a tomato lol!
> My mother sure had fun making these costumes for me. I think it might come out upside down sorry about that.


Wonderful!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note tonight to let you know DD has left and is on to the next stage of her plan. She is doing well. We did so much. We cleaned house, gardened, knit, played scrabble. We both cried.
> Attaching a picture of my pink azalea and to the right is a yellow one, to the left an orange one that I planted as babies last fall.
> Also a little hat and shoes I made for one of DD friend's new baby GD.
> Talk soon


Glad to hear DD is ready to move on. I hope all goes well for her, I'm sure you'll miss her now she's left. Has she moved far away?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note tonight to let you know DD has left and is on to the next stage of her plan. She is doing well. We did so much. We cleaned house, gardened, knit, played scrabble. We both cried.
> Attaching a picture of my pink azalea and to the right is a yellow one, to the left an orange one that I planted as babies last fall.
> Also a little hat and shoes I made for one of DD friend's new baby GD.
> Talk soon


Glad to hear DD is ready to move on. I hope all goes well for her, I'm sure you'll miss her now she's left. Has she moved far away?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I take lots of photos every year but don't post too many as I thought people would get sick of them


Noooo we dont get sick of photos.... we love to see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


Golly! I hope the tongue improves. And I hope you feeling much better quickly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 22nd April, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> ~~~OH, how grateful I am for the summaries! Thanks! Thanks! Thanks! I just don't seem to be able to catch up or keep these days!
> We have been busy helping DS get house ready for in-law visit. Stripping wall paper & peeling paint. I am manning the kitchen..making soups for the mama-to-be. In-laws come tomorrow, so what is done is it....what isn't done...oh well! In between working at home, DS has had his "regular" job. He went to DC on Saturday to prep for a trial on Monday (what a way to spoil a weekend!)...he won his case, so he is feeling "up" this week.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam.....re your comment about earlier recipe posts....you are being your own worst critic. I've *always* loved your posts whether it's the recipes or just chatter. You are what has made the KTP an excellent place to drop in. Thank you. Also congratulation on the coming new Great Grand baby.
> 
> Have copied and saved several of the recipes....really want to give the cauliflower bread sticks a go; perhaps this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am so glad you are enjoying Edinburgh, Daralene! I had a wonderful 3 days there with cousin Bill, in 2011. He took me to the oldest pub in the whole City- the roads are all narrow and twisty- not easy to park your car!


It is a beautiful city for sure. I am so glad Daralene is getting to see it. I thought it was the windiest place I have ever been though. LOL

I actually was lucky enough to go to the Military Tattoo while I was there.... I have never been so cold in my life.! But it was brilliant.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam just asked me to post these, also from mjs!
> 
> Ponderisms
> Can you cry under water?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, haven't eaten licorice. I'm thinking it might be chewable pepto-bismal.


I just had to google what that was... You could be right. I hope so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Unfortunately most of Alberta & Southern Saskatchewan had less than normal snow & have had none for quite a while. The last news report said 1600 buildings have burned & the centre of town is being held by extreme effort.
> It is hotter than normal the last few days & it's been windy so that adds to the problem.


That is so sad. I hope they can contain it and get it under control soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam just asked me to post these, also from mjs!
> 
> Ponderisms
> Can you cry under water?
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping I can find this download, I liked the sentiment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Apparently we have just helped Tim to have his dream fulfilled. And I got to be his ''date.'' Tonight was prom night for his junior (next to last year of secondary school) class. We went at 4PM for the Promenade and the crowing of the Prom Court, based on the voter of the junior class members. The only young woman of color was voted Queen and Tim, our own Tim, was voted King. All of this accomplished without even a whisper of mockery or patronization toward either of them. Their classmates gave visible evidence of their pleasure at the outcomes of the voting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~What a treasured memory! Thanks for sharing with us. We "aunties" feel like a part of Tim's family...and this was special to hear about! Warm, fuzzy feelings all 'round! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note tonight to let you know DD has left and is on to the next stage of her plan. She is doing well. We did so much. We cleaned house, gardened, knit, played scrabble. We both cried.
> Attaching a picture of my pink azalea and to the right is a yellow one, to the left an orange one that I planted as babies last fall.
> Also a little hat and shoes I made for one of DD friend's new baby GD.
> Talk soon


Good to hear from you, we were wondering how thing were going. I am glad she doing well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Stella*, It is so good to hear from you again. We missed you.

Just a few minutes before I head out to work. I am now managing the kitchen for lunch and take out bags for supper for Susan's community center. This is nearly the end of my second week. She had to remove her site supervisor and food director for breaking the rules, insubordination and general disrespect of protocols and directives. It's a little scary having no one in the building at all times, given the section of the city it's located in, overnight and on weekends. But we are moving onward. God will send the right person in His own time. We just have to pay attention.

With luck I'll get home in time to get Tim and Aurora at the their dismissal times--some days it gets a little too close for comfort. Summer break will be interesting to say the least with both of them in the building at lunch time. Oh well, I keep reminding myself that I don't have to carry it alone and He won't give me more than I can handle with His help.

Take care and make nice.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note tonight to let you know DD has left and is on to the next stage of her plan. She is doing well. We did so much. We cleaned house, gardened, knit, played scrabble. We both cried.
> Attaching a picture of my pink azalea and to the right is a yellow one, to the left an orange one that I planted as babies last fall.
> Also a little hat and shoes I made for one of DD friend's new baby GD.
> Talk soon


So glad to hear from you mags . Was wondering how everything was going 
I don't know wether it's just me but no pictures came through hopefully you can try again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Stella*, It is so good to hear from you again. We missed you.
> 
> Just a few minutes before I head out to work. I am now managing the kitchen for lunch and take out bags for supper for Susan's community center. This is nearly the end of my second week. She had to remove her site supervisor and food director for breaking the rules, insubordination and general disrespect of protocols and directives. It's a little scary having no one in the building at all times, given the section of the city it's located in, overnight and on weekends. But we are moving onward. God will send the right person in His own time. We just have to pay attention.
> 
> ...


Oh boy that sounds really tough. While he doesn't send us more than we can bear He does also expect us to say no sometimes- so please be sure this isn't one of those times you are doing what you think must be right because you can't see any other way when He has another way which you can't see yet. And in the meantime please take care of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh boy that sounds really tough. While he doesn't send us more than we can bear He does also expect us to say no sometimes- so please be sure this isn't one of those times you are doing what you think must be right because you can't see any other way when He has another way which you can't see yet. And in the meantime please take care of yourself.


That says what I was thinking, but you put it much better than I could.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank goodness for the summary! I still am not finished with last weeks tea party and have yet to begin this week. I "think" we will have Internet at the new campground this afternoon but I don't know how much I will get to read. 

I thought I had everything figured out so that I would get all of my emails from both accounts on my phone but that doesn't seem to be the case. So if you have emailed me regarding KAP I have not purposely ignored you. That I will check on this afternoon sometime and get back to you. 

Other than rain we are having a good time despite the rain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marylynn, good to hear from you. I'm glad you had a good time with your daughter& she is now feeling strong enough to move on with her life.

Ohio Joy, Seems like you are really carrying a heavy load these days. Please take care of yourself & don't overdo. I think Margaret is correct, sometimes you have to say no.

I had been planning to paint window trim today but last night DS called to ask if I will keep GD as her mom has an appointment with the chiropractor so will maybe get at tht later in the day depending when she gets picked up.

The wind changed overnight & now it is very smokey here from the big fire. My head is totally plugged up. I can't imagine how bad it is for the evacuees if it is this bad so far away. Apparently a few more buildings were lost overnight & due to the wind shift they are now telling people who had only moved south to the town of Anzac they must move on to Conklin, that's the closest community to where my son works so unless they get the fire contained he may be going to a very smokey place but he doesn't go back to work until Tuesday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH when planning a trip always wants a map. One year (when we were doing a bit a traveling) he even went out a bought not only an atlas but individual road maps for the various states we traveled through. He does not like the GPS (I don't either sometimes) and loves it when I can google a map with written directions for trips but still wants a store bought map.


oneapril said:


> Daralene your adventures sound so wonderful! And you made me chuckle when describing your husband and no map! I have not met a husband yet who thinks he needs a map!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw it on the news today also. Just terrible.


oneapril said:


> It was on the news here, today. It looks so frightening for those poor folks trying to leave through smoke and flames, leaving all behind. Prayers for Ft McMurray.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie you can click on the photo, do a "copy image" and then paste to a word document. I just sent it (the picture) to you in an email. Hope you're able to open it and print it out.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping I can find this download, I liked the sentiment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also didn't see any download for the pictures so not just you. Was going to mention it and glad you did. Look forward to seeing pictures.


Swedenme said:


> So glad to hear from you mags . Was wondering how everything was going
> I don't know wether it's just me but no pictures came through hopefully you can try again


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH when planning a trip always wants a map. One year (when we were doing a bit a traveling) he even went out a bought not only an atlas but individual road maps for the various states we traveled through. He does not like the GPS (I don't either sometimes) and loves it when I can google a map with written directions for trips but still wants a store bought map.


Mine too, after the people from BC got lost on a US forestry rad & the husband died, he said he will never rely on a GPS only again.
We always carry Maps. If you have CAA or the American equivalent, they provide maps for free with membership


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 5 May '16

Today is Password Day. Theyre strange, theyre complex, theyre everywhere and we forget them far more than is absolutely healthy for us. No, were not talking about anniversaries (though sometimes we are! Youll see what we mean) were talking about your passwords! We use them to secure the most private parts of our lives and to help protect our finances, our health records, or maybe just our emails. World Password Day reminds us of the importance of these little crypto-keys and the role they play in making sure we keep hold on our lives, identity thieves are everywhere, and these are your first digital line of defense.

History of Password Day
Passwords have been around as long as people have been keeping secrets, though most people think of them as what we put into the box that follows Username and Email on all those websites. But long before that they served just as important a role, especially in espionage and secret societies. When you want to ensure that the person you were speaking to was the person sent by your organization, why, youd ask them for the password! Secret Organizations like the Masons and other fraternal organizations also often asked for these before letting you through the door. Without a way to keep the secrets secret, it wouldnt be much of a secret society would it?

Nowadays such things are of far less concern, but digital protection has become absolutely vital to our day to day existence. Sometimes its just protecting our identity on our favorite web forum, and almost everyone has a Facebook account to protect. The problem is, where before you might need just a password or two, most people these days have dozens. Even worse, the protocol for these is often different, some requiring certain characters (numbers, Capitals, Symbols) and others denying the use. It makes having a universal password difficult, and security experts say that doing so is a terrible idea anyway.

World Password Day came along to provide a warning to the world, and to spread awareness that taking care with your passwords is vital to protecting yourself against identity theft. Business insider did research to determine just how vulnerable account were, and discovered that 10,000 of the most common passwords allow access to 98% of all accounts. Tell us that isnt more than a little terrifying?

How to Celebrate Password Day
Well, lets say this is less about celebrating a holiday and more about protecting your family and yourself from the dangers and possibly drastic consequences of identity theft. Go through your passwords and make them stronger, coming up with nonsense phrases you can remember, adding spaces, changing letters to numbers and the like to create something no hacker will ever be able to guess.

Avoid things like names, dates, anniversaries, pet names, all of those things that we all too often post to Facebook as part of a meme. (How many Your superhero name things have you done? Hmm?) These are just a few of the options. Head to passwordday.org to get good ideas, warning stories, and just generally enlighten yourself on ways to secure yourself better, and the dangers of not doing so.

Today is Cartoonist Day. Cartoonists Day celebrates the anniversary of the publishing of the first ever colour cartoon, The Yellow Kid in 1895. Now cartoons are a core component of many newspapers, publications and printed media, and have had (and continue to have) a huge impact on our culture.

What does Cinco de Mayo celebrate?

Independence Day
Battle of Puebla
Birthday of Benito Juarez
Revolution Day

Americans consume up to 81 million pounds of avocados on Cinco de Mayo every year. Holy guacamole!

May 5
1989 - Chris Brown
1988 - Adele
1959 - Brian Williams

May 5, 1961
Alan B. Shepard Jr. became America's first space traveler as he made a 15-minute suborbital flight in a capsule.

Answer: Cinco de Mayo is a celebration held on May 5. The date is observed to commemorate the Mexican army's unlikely victory over French forces at the Battle of Puebla on May 5, 1862, under the leadership of General Ignacio Zaragoza Seguín. Mexican-Americans in California began celebrating Cinco de Mayo the following year to show solidarity with Mexico against French rule. In the United States, Cinco de Mayo is frequently confused with Mexican Independence Day, which is on September 16th.

Quatro Trivia Questions about Cinco de Mayo. May 5, 2016

It's Cinco de Mayo! And while you may be celebrating with a fiesta later tonight, we hope you'll take a few moments right now to see how much you know about the famed holiday with some trivia questions...

Just What is Cinco De Mayo Celebrating?

If this photo doesn't get you pumped for these questions, we don't know what will. Many people in America think that Cinco de Mayo is a celebration of Mexican Independence Day. Actually, that's wrong, most people in America think it's a celebration of the tequila industry.

But the holiday actually celebrates the Battle of Puebla in 1862, when an undermanned and under-equipped Mexican militia defeated an attacking French army. This battle was part of the Franco-Mexican war, started the prior year when Mexico announced they would not be repaying any of their European debts for a two-year period. And you thought banks were bad when you missed a few payments.

Where is the World's Largest Cinco de Mayo Celebration Held?

Wooooo!! Patron!! Looking for the biggest Cinco de Mayo celebration in the world? Look no further than Fiesta Broadway in Los Angeles, where hundreds of thousands of people come out for food, music and crafts in a celebration of Hispanic heritage. Cinco de Mayo is actually celebrated the world over, except in Spain where they choose to celebrate Dos de Mayo in honor of another military victory. But you know where Cinco de Mayo isn't a huge deal? Mexico. They still celebrate events of May 5th, but outside of Mexico City and Puebla, it's just not that major an event. It's not even a federal holiday.

What Happened in Puebla the Following Year?

No, not this guy. Napoleon III was Napoleon Bonaparte's nephew and leader of France at the time. While the victory in Puebla was impressive, it also proved to be short-lived. Emperor Napoleon III was furious about the loss.

He sent 30,000 more troops after the initial loss, and they easily took the city of Puebla. This happened only a year after the first battle.

Why Is the Battle of Puebla Relevant to US History?

Maybe it's not so crazy that Cinco de Mayo is a huge deal here in the United States. It actually had a major impact on the fate of our country. If France had steamrolled through Mexico, as many thought they would, they would have had a stronghold in the Americas. Most believe France would have then aided the South in the Civil War. But that extra year of fighting to take Puebla made a big difference in what France could do. Soon, the Civil War would end and it was the United States who aided Mexico in pushing out the French. So if that first Battle of Puebla had gone a bit differently, would the United States be a totally different country today? We can't say, after all, France didn't win that day. Mexico did.

JUST FOR FUN

4 Trivia Questions about Elvis' Marriage to Priscilla Beaulieu May 1, 2016

On May 1st, 1967, Elvis Presley and Priscilla Beaulieu got hitched in Las Vegas. Let's see how much you know about the famous couple by answering these trivia questions!

How Old Was Priscilla When the Two First Met?

We assume this expression of their Burning Love left him All Shook Up. But that's what happens when you Love Me Tender. When Elvis first met Priscilla she was ... um ... a bit young for him. The King, aged 24 at the time, met Priscilla while serving overseas in Germany. She was only 14. The two struck up a courtship, but according to Priscilla's book Elvis and Me, the two did not consummate the relationship for a long time due to her young age. Priscilla's family was naturally wary of the courtship, and when Priscilla came to live with Elvis, she stayed with his father.

At What Hotel Did Elvis and Priscilla Get Married?

Oh yeah, and this place. Elvis and Priscilla married in a private suite at the Aladdin Hotel, where their wedding cake cost more than a Chevy and their breakfast buffet cost ten grand (in 1967 money). But hey, that's what you have to pay when you want oysters Rockefeller, lobster and roast pig. Oh, and of course fried chicken. Which sounds like the most amazing breakfast buffet we've ever heard of.

These days, getting married in Vegas by an Elvis impersonator is its own industry. You can even visit the Viva Las Vegas Wedding Chapel, the Graceland Wedding Chapel or a place simply called Elvis of Las Vegas.

So why not just get married at The Aladdin itself? Because they demolished it and replaced it with the Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino. But don't worry, you can do your Elvis-themed nuptials there too.

Why Was Priscilla Credited as a Co-Writer on Some of Elvis' Songs?

Check through the catalogs and you'll see that Priscilla actually received writing credit for some of Elvis' songs. She wasn't much of a songwriter, but Elvis' manager, Colonel Tom Parker, was famous for squeezing every last dime out of the music-making process, and he realized that if the artist or his wife's name was on a song, they could get a larger chunk of royalties.
Elvis' Friend Originally Wrote the Song "Separate Ways" about What?

Elvis did several ditties about his and Priscilla's relationship after they got divorced, including the song "Separate Ways." The song was actually written originally by Red West, Elvis' close friend and a member of what was termed the "Memphis Mafia." West crafted the song about his own marital problems, but decided it would be a hit in Elvis' hands. So he made some changes, including the gender of the child in the marriage. Said West back in 2010, talking to an Elvis fansite, "I was writing about my son, Brent, but then we changed it so it would relate to Lisa Marie."

West went on to add that Elvis told him, "Man, you're killing me with these songs." Though West wasn't married to Lisa Marie himself, we're not surprised the cords about his own discord struck a cord with The King. There's something universal about the story of breaking up with the woman you love.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad to hear from you mags . Was wondering how everything was going
> I don't know wether it's just me but no pictures came through hopefully you can try again


My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear from you, we were wondering how thing were going. I am glad she doing well.


Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marylynn, good to hear from you. I'm glad you had a good time with your daughter& she is now feeling strong enough to move on with her life.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Seems like you are really carrying a heavy load these days. Please take care of yourself & don't overdo. I think Margaret is correct, sometimes you have to say no.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie and I wanted to mention I would love to see pictures of your garden in all stages.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marylynn, good to hear from you. I'm glad you had a good time with your daughter& she is now feeling strong enough to move on with her life.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Seems like you are really carrying a heavy load these days. Please take care of yourself & don't overdo. I think Margaret is correct, sometimes you have to say no.
> 
> ...


This fire made headline news on our TV news tonight. The pictures look horrendous and they are saying that three more towns are in the pathway now. How horrific for the people living there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If I don't sleep tonight I'm going to give up on the whole concept . I've been on the go since 6 this morning ,it's now 6.45 p. and I'm finally done . I have coffee , cake and chocolate and Gibbs so my intention is not to move for the next couple of hours . Although now I have my glasses on I can see my hands need another good scrub all ready cleaned them 3 times .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


Plants are lovely mags nice vibrant colours . Lovely knits too , I'm sure I've got the pattern to that hat somewhere will have to take a look


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you can click on the photo, do a "copy image" and then paste to a word document. I just sent it (the picture) to you in an email. Hope you're able to open it and print it out.


Thank you Gwen- it was actually that my downloads can be a bit elusive, none the less I did print it from the email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


Beautiful- especially the sheep hat- the white would work as the bubble wrap stitch we were hunting for a while back, can you share the pattern? 
So glad it seems things are working out for your daughter.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


Lovely pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:

Nesting Falcon

I've seen many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon in an old tree is perhaps the most remarkable nature shot that I've ever seen .

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking!

Please send this to most of your older friends, since the younger ones probably have never seen a Falcon and wouldn't recognize it.
http://i.imgur.com/YW6Fufm.jpg


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie that is hilarious, you got me good my friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mags, lovely flowers. & cute knits I really like the sheep hat

I will post some photos when the other iPad is charged.

It is so hazy in our yard right now,it's hard to believe we live this far from Fort Mac & the smoke is so dense, it burns the eyes to go outside & makes me cough so I will be staying inside. It's Only 15C/60F but very windy, quite a difference from the last few days.
GD & I made buns & cinnamon buns this mrning & I had boiled eggs to do potatoe salad for supper & she decided they needed to be colored.so we dd that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Julie that is hilarious, you got me good my friend.


Me too! We don't see this falcon over here.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mags, lovely flowers. & cute knits I really like the sheep hat
> 
> I will post some photos when the other iPad is charged.
> 
> ...


How far away are you from the wildfires? It's a major disaster, clearly and made our national news early in the day, with later reports too. I hope your DS doesn't get too close to it, but the smoke must be bad enough without losing all your home area. So awful for everyone and all the wildlife too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie that is hilarious, you got me good my friend.


lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Me too! We don't see this falcon over here.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.

Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen. 

Prayers being sent for all the people in Canada who are being impacted by the wildfires. 

My phone and facebook have been busy with notifications on Bella's well being. She has taken a turn for the worse and is currently in surgery once again. My heart breaks for her and her family. The hospital chaplain contacted our pastor this afternoon regarding Bella's status. The prayer chain at church has been very active today as well. She was only home from Mayo clinic for about 10 days when she was rushed to a specialty hospital in our state and has been there for 23 days so far. I so enjoy the chatting here and the beautiful photos to provide a sense of balance at this time in my life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> How far away are you from the wildfires? It's a major disaster, clearly and made our national news early in the day, with later reports too. I hope your DS doesn't get too close to it, but the smoke must be bad enough without losing all your home area. So awful for everyone and all the wildlife too.


It's 370km as the crow flies. Bad as the smoke has been here today, I can't imagine how bad it's been for the evacuees. Our neighbors son lives near the airport, we haven't heard if his house is still there as they have been trying to save the airport today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Bella & her family, I pray she improves soon.
Poor little girl



pacer said:


> Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out sundara's 'purple rain'. --- sam

http://www.sundarayarn.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

What word is used in international radio communications to denote the letter "T"?

Triangle
Tango
Truck
Trouble


Answer: The code word for T is Tango. The International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) alphabet assigned code words to digits and acrophonically to the letters of the ISO basic Latin alphabet (Alfa for A, Bravo for B, etc.) so that critical combinations of letters and numbers can be pronounced and understood by those who transmit and receive voice messages by radio or telephone regardless of their native language or the presence of transmission static.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Extra prayers for Bella and all involved at this even more difficult time. 
Please take care of yourself, also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out sundara's 'purple rain'. --- sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/


Wow! What gorgeous colors, no wonder many are sold out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


They are glorious, Bonnie!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have chatted with Mel tonight and she sends her love to all of us. She says she still has some boxes that she wants to get moved by the end of this month from the apartment that Greg is at. Greg is keeping the dogs. Gage does have his legos and movies and stays strong for Mel. He has been so good to help his mom and encourage her along the way. Mel says she still has appointments that are keeping her busy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh boy that sounds really tough. While he doesn't send us more than we can bear He does also expect us to say no sometimes- so please be sure this isn't one of those times you are doing what you think must be right because you can't see any other way when He has another way which you can't see yet. And in the meantime please take care of yourself.


I am doing whatever I need to do, Margaret, to be alert to myself as well as the needs of the others here. I really just wanted to let you all know that I haven't been offended or ill. Tim needs what he needs. Aurora needs more supervision than Tim; and Susan needs all of us--especially since Ben seems to have even left the area as well as his employer and the marriage. When, and IF, Susan can get the grant monies coming in at sufficient amounts to pay herself and Paula adequate salaries, Paula will give her notice and come into the non-profit as a staff member to help take care of the ever-necessary background tasks so that Susan can handle the clients and the areas in her fields of expertise.

In the meantime, I support Susan, the current volunteer staff and clients and share as many grandmotherly hugs and words of encouragement and support as I can. These young people are so desperate for family support that they often ''spill their guts'' with the anger and turmoil they've know all their lives. It's heart-breaking to hear the little snippets that they can no longer hide.

I appreciate the care and concern for me and our family. Thank you so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on our Mel. Miss her.
Sam, lovely yarn but a tad out of my price range


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have chatted with Mel tonight and she sends her love to all of us. She says she still has some boxes that she wants to get moved by the end of this month from the apartment that Greg is at. Greg is keeping the dogs. Gage does have his legos and movies and stays strong for Mel. He has been so good to help his mom and encourage her along the way. Mel says she still has appointments that are keeping her busy.


I hope she is happy not even having Deuce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on our Mel. Miss her.
> Sam, lovely yarn but a tad out of my price range


Mary (Pacer) not me!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely flowers! And the sheep hat is just adorable!!


mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Julie! You got us! It made my husband and I laugh (and my dad had a Falcon in the 60's).(


Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh Julie! You got us! It made my husband and I laugh (and my dad had a Falcon in the 60's).(


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful colors.


thewren said:


> check out sundara's 'purple rain'. --- sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh boy that sounds really tough. While he doesn't send us more than we can bear He does also expect us to say no sometimes- so please be sure this isn't one of those times you are doing what you think must be right because you can't see any other way when He has another way which you can't see yet. And in the meantime please take care of yourself.


~~~I ditto all of that.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank goodness for the summary! I still am not finished with last weeks tea party and have yet to begin this week. I "think" we will have Internet at the new campground this afternoon but I don't know how much I will get to read.
> 
> I thought I had everything figured out so that I would get all of my emails from both accounts on my phone but that doesn't seem to be the case. So if you have emailed me regarding KAP I have not purposely ignored you. That I will check on this afternoon sometime and get back to you.
> 
> Other than rain we are having a good time despite the rain.


~~~Hey...if you were home, there would be loads of rain, too.....so glad you are enjoying despite the rain! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am doing whatever I need to do, Margaret, to be alert to myself as well as the needs of the others here. I really just wanted to let you all know that I haven't been offended or ill. Tim needs what he needs. Aurora needs more supervision than Tim; and Susan needs all of us--especially since Ben seems to have even left the area as well as his employer and the marriage. When, and IF, Susan can get the grant monies coming in at sufficient amounts to pay herself and Paula adequate salaries, Paula will give her notice and come into the non-profit as a staff member to help take care of the ever-necessary background tasks so that Susan can handle the clients and the areas in her fields of expertise.
> 
> In the meantime, I support Susan, the current volunteer staff and clients and share as many grandmotherly hugs and words of encouragement and support as I can. These young people are so desperate for family support that they often ''spill their guts'' with the anger and turmoil they've know all their lives. It's heart-breaking to hear the little snippets that they can no longer hide.
> 
> ...


~~~Keeping you cradled in care and hugs....so you can pass it on to others...which you so ably and generously do!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on our Mel. Miss her.
> 
> ~~~Ditto.....we miss her, and are sending loads of hugs and good wishes...and to Gage as well.
> I'm sorry she doesn't have Deuce...I thought she had arranged it so that she would at least have that furbaby. I think a dog would be a good companion for Gage, especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marylynn, good to hear from you. I'm glad you had a good time with your daughter& she is now feeling strong enough to move on with her life.
> 
> Ohio Joy, Seems like you are really carrying a heavy load these days. Please take care of yourself & don't overdo. I think Margaret is correct, sometimes you have to say no.
> 
> ...


Saw a news headline today that said 80,000 had been evacuated- thats a huge number of people to find somewhere for and a lot of very worried people as well. What a long term impact it will have on the area as well.
What does Anzac stand for in this name? Here it is Australian and New Zealand Army Corps.
If the fire gets worse he mightn't even get to go back next week by the sound of it. 
Not good for all those with respiratory conditions either . One of my knitting friends spent about a month in hospital after the last bush fires here because the smoke exacerbated her asthma.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


hopefully it doesn't lay any eggs up there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Nesting Falcon

I've seen many remarkable nature photographs over the years but this photo of a nesting Falcon in an old tree is perhaps the most remarkable nature shot that I've ever seen .

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Nature is truly breath-taking!

Please send this to most of your older friends, since the younger ones probably have never seen a Falcon and wouldn't recognize it. --- sam

http://i.imgur.com/YW6Fufm.jpg


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mags, lovely flowers. & cute knits I really like the sheep hat
> 
> I will post some photos when the other iPad is charged.
> 
> ...


Wind is terrible with the fire if they are getting the wind as well. How far away is the fire from you? Smoke travels so far. Like with volcanoes how far that stuff travels.

Saw later 370km whihc isn't far as far as the smoke travelling goes- but as you say what it must be like for those even closer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this - a danish advertisement with english subtitles. sam

http://www.flixxy.com/epic-bus-ad-from-denmark.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


That poor little girl and her family- how terrible for them all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


Beautiful Bonnie . Wish I had the space to plant so many of the same variety together . 
Yesterday I thought since the gardens to the front of the House seemed relatively dry ( no standing water in flower beds ) I could start digging out the weeds and periwinkle that has taken over , but I thought wrong those borders are just mud to . I did still manage to pull and tug a lot of rubbish out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> hopefully it doesn't lay any eggs up there


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I am doing whatever I need to do, Margaret, to be alert to myself as well as the needs of the others here. I really just wanted to let you all know that I haven't been offended or ill. Tim needs what he needs. Aurora needs more supervision than Tim; and Susan needs all of us--especially since Ben seems to have even left the area as well as his employer and the marriage. When, and IF, Susan can get the grant monies coming in at sufficient amounts to pay herself and Paula adequate salaries, Paula will give her notice and come into the non-profit as a staff member to help take care of the ever-necessary background tasks so that Susan can handle the clients and the areas in her fields of expertise.
> 
> In the meantime, I support Susan, the current volunteer staff and clients and share as many grandmotherly hugs and words of encouragement and support as I can. These young people are so desperate for family support that they often ''spill their guts'' with the anger and turmoil they've know all their lives. It's heart-breaking to hear the little snippets that they can no longer hide.
> 
> ...


I think what you and your family are doing for people in your community is wonderful Joy and I hope you are all also getting a lot of happiness to compensate the heartbreaking snippets . 
It must make it all worthwhile when you see people who thought they had no hope realise that yes there is hope and help


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear from you, we were wondering how thing were going. I am glad she doing well.


Thank you sugar. Has your daughter found a place yet?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear DD is ready to move on. I hope all goes well for her, I'm sure you'll miss her now she's left. Has she moved far away?


Thank you angelam. Yes she is a distance from me so probably won't see her again for some time. I told her she has to text me at least every second day and let me know she is doing o.k. 😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Plants are lovely mags nice vibrant colours . Lovely knits too , I'm sure I've got the pattern to that hat somewhere will have to take a look


Sonya the pattern I used is from the book 60 quick baby knits. Some great patterns in there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful- especially the sheep hat- the white would work as the bubble wrap stitch we were hunting for a while back, can you share the pattern?
> So glad it seems things are working out for your daughter.


Julie the hat is done in the trinity stitch or raspberry stitch. K1P1K1 in same stitch and then P3tog. If you need more info let me know.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely pictures. Thanks.


Thank you Martina. My daughter and I made a whole new flower bed in the front so am so excited to see things come up and grow.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


😆😆😆


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary. She certainly does deserve it.
Oh no, how many more surgeries can that little body endure and the whole family. My prayers are with them as well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


Lovely flowers. I have planted some white sunflowers this year. Haven't seen them before but DD bought a couple of packages. Sure hope they grow.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out sundara's 'purple rain'. --- sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/


Gorgeous


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I am doing whatever I need to do, Margaret, to be alert to myself as well as the needs of the others here. I really just wanted to let you all know that I haven't been offended or ill. Tim needs what he needs. Aurora needs more supervision than Tim; and Susan needs all of us--especially since Ben seems to have even left the area as well as his employer and the marriage. When, and IF, Susan can get the grant monies coming in at sufficient amounts to pay herself and Paula adequate salaries, Paula will give her notice and come into the non-profit as a staff member to help take care of the ever-necessary background tasks so that Susan can handle the clients and the areas in her fields of expertise.
> 
> In the meantime, I support Susan, the current volunteer staff and clients and share as many grandmotherly hugs and words of encouragement and support as I can. These young people are so desperate for family support that they often ''spill their guts'' with the anger and turmoil they've know all their lives. It's heart-breaking to hear the little snippets that they can no longer hide.
> 
> ...


Joy you are one in a million my dear.😘


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope she is happy not even having Deuce.


What a shame she and Gage don't have Deuce. I guess I shouldn't comment because I don't know the exact circumstances but I thought she was told she would have Deuce. Makes me angry that she doesn't.
I am glad they are doing o.k. What a blessing that Gage is to his Mom.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely flowers! And the sheep hat is just adorable!!


Thank you oneapril. Sent the picture to one of our other daughters and she said the tail looked like a little turd😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well since I have taken up a whole page might as well continue. Didn't do much today. Watered my new plants and then knit all day. Started a mermaid tail blanket for a DGD who has a birthday the end of the month.
Going to get my hair cut tomorrow and then must do some work in the garden.
A big hug to anyone that needs one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Mags7...it is so good to hear from you. I love the hat. I certainly wish your daughter well in life. She deserves it.
> 
> Ohio Joy...Wishing well to Susan in finding a replacement person for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Poor little Bella, my heart aches for her and her family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have chatted with Mel tonight and she sends her love to all of us. She says she still has some boxes that she wants to get moved by the end of this month from the apartment that Greg is at. Greg is keeping the dogs. Gage does have his legos and movies and stays strong for Mel. He has been so good to help his mom and encourage her along the way. Mel says she still has appointments that are keeping her busy.


thanks for that. It's good to hear she's OK.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I am doing whatever I need to do, Margaret, to be alert to myself as well as the needs of the others here. I really just wanted to let you all know that I haven't been offended or ill. Tim needs what he needs. Aurora needs more supervision than Tim; and Susan needs all of us--especially since Ben seems to have even left the area as well as his employer and the marriage. When, and IF, Susan can get the grant monies coming in at sufficient amounts to pay herself and Paula adequate salaries, Paula will give her notice and come into the non-profit as a staff member to help take care of the ever-necessary background tasks so that Susan can handle the clients and the areas in her fields of expertise.
> 
> In the meantime, I support Susan, the current volunteer staff and clients and share as many grandmotherly hugs and words of encouragement and support as I can. These young people are so desperate for family support that they often ''spill their guts'' with the anger and turmoil they've know all their lives. It's heart-breaking to hear the little snippets that they can no longer hide.
> 
> ...


Joy, you are the "rock" for your family. Sending you all lots of love.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Lovely flowers. I have planted some white sunflowers this year. Haven't seen them before but DD bought a couple of packages. Sure hope they grow.


White sunflowers sound interesting, never seen them here either.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Sonja, maybe you could grow rice? Or cranberries??


Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Bonnie . Wish I had the space to plant so many of the same variety together .
> Yesterday I thought since the gardens to the front of the House seemed relatively dry ( no standing water in flower beds ) I could start digging out the weeds and periwinkle that has taken over , but I thought wrong those borders are just mud to . I did still manage to pull and tug a lot of rubbish out


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

mags7 said:


> Joy you are one in a million my dear.😘


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Well since I have taken up a whole page might as well continue. Didn't do much today. Watered my new plants and then knit all day. Started a mermaid tail blanket for a DGD who has a birthday the end of the month.
> Going to get my hair cut tomorrow and then must do some work in the garden.
> A big hug to anyone that needs one.


You do sound fully occupied! Hope your DD is settling fine, and I just love your raspberry stitch sheep. Such lovely things for children now! 
Thanks for the big hug - think I might need one, and if I don't it's still welcome.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poor little Bella, my heart aches for her and her family.


I feel the same, mitochondrial disease can be so devastating but no one seems to know about it! Pacer is such a godsend to this family.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hey, Sonja, maybe you could grow rice? Or cranberries??


......so she can get in a paddy with her DH? :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

TNS said:


> ......so she can get in a paddy with her DH? :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


Thanks for sharing those... gorgeous flowers.

Thinking of all the poor families over there with that horrendous fire raging.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have chatted with Mel tonight and she sends her love to all of us. She says she still has some boxes that she wants to get moved by the end of this month from the apartment that Greg is at. Greg is keeping the dogs. Gage does have his legos and movies and stays strong for Mel. He has been so good to help his mom and encourage her along the way. Mel says she still has appointments that are keeping her busy.


Thanks for the update. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Thank you sugar. Has your daughter found a place yet?


No, not yet. She looked at and applied for another today.... fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Joy, you are the "rock" for your family. Sending you all lots of love.


Ditto and big hugs from me. In fact how about a (((((GROUP HUG)))))))


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Look what showed up on my patio last night! We live in a development with very little unused space, so I don't know where she came from. And I never saw a wild turkey up close before.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hey, Sonja, maybe you could grow rice? Or cranberries??


That's funny . I'm thinking of going into the snail business definitly got enough of them to sell yuck


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> ......so she can get in a paddy with her DH? :XD:


Don't need rice to do that . :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just saying hi - another rainy day planned here today although yesterday was wonderful.

We were at the ice cream social at DGS's school last night and the first graders were the night's entertainment. They did a fantastic job! The music teacher writes a new program every year. This year's theme was colors so they sang a song about ROY G BIV and Primary Colors as well as the School's song. I marvel at the skill of the teachers to get about 40 7 year olds all in sync!

The ice cream afterwards and tour of his classroom - they sure do chock full with everything. His teacher is very nice. Short video --- he's the 4th from the right in the top row.

Oh, finally met DD's boyfriend - he seems very nice and obviously adores DGS and DD so we'll see how it all plays out.

Saying lots of prayers for Bella and Faith and their families. Mary, keeping you, your family and all the rest of the community in prayer as well.

In on the group hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto and big hugs from me. In fact how about a (((((GROUP HUG)))))))


I'm in on that one!

Hoping DD does get that flat- but if not, that she does listen to the house rules.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Look what showed up on my patio last night! We live in a development with very little unused space, so I don't know where she came from. And I never saw a wild turkey up close before.


Goodness me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saying hi - another rainy day planned here today although yesterday was wonderful.
> 
> We were at the ice cream social at DGS's school last night and the first graders were the night's entertainment. They did a fantastic job! The music teacher writes a new program every year. This year's theme was colors so they sang a song about ROY G BIV and Primary Colors as well as the School's song. I marvel at the skill of the teachers to get about 40 7 year olds all in sync!
> 
> ...


I just looked for the tallest fellow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just looked for the tallest fellow!


That's definitely one way to find him; there are a couple who have had growth spurts who are getting closer though. One of his friend's has a 4th grade brother and DGS is as tall as the brother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's definitely one way to find him; there are a couple who have had growth spurts who are getting closer though. One of his friend's has a 4th grade brother and DGS is as tall as the brother.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> ......so she can get in a paddy with her DH? :XD:


She doesn't need to grow rice for that!

i see Sonya agreed with me on that one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw the Physio today- and he worked on the calf and then told me it would be worse before it got better. Thats for sure- I could barely walk for a few hours and its still hard! See what its like in the morning before I make a judgement.
Of to bed soon- well after I've iced my heel etc for 10 mins. See you all in th emorning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's definitely one way to find him; there are a couple who have had growth spurts who are getting closer though. One of his friend's has a 4th grade brother and DGS is as tall as the brother.


 :thumbup:  Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I feel the same, mitochondrial disease can be so devastating but no one seems to know about it! Pacer is such a godsend to this family.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saying hi - another rainy day planned here today although yesterday was wonderful.
> 
> We were at the ice cream social at DGS's school last night and the first graders were the night's entertainment. They did a fantastic job! The music teacher writes a new program every year. This year's theme was colors so they sang a song about ROY G BIV and Primary Colors as well as the School's song. I marvel at the skill of the teachers to get about 40 7 year olds all in sync!
> 
> ...


Great video, they all seem so enthused! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm in on that one!
> 
> Hoping DD does get that flat- but if not, that she does listen to the house rules.


Me too! (In both instances)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw the Physio today- and he worked on the calf and then told me it would be worse before it got better. Thats for sure- I could barely walk for a few hours and its still hard! See what its like in the morning before I make a judgement.
> Of to bed soon- well after I've iced my heel etc for 10 mins. See you all in th emorning.


Sleep well and I hope your heel feels better in the morning.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another nice day today, so hopefully it's the same wherever Daralene is at the moment....perhaps Isle of Skye by now? The weather next week has to be glorious, especially Monday....the day she's flying home! :roll: Off to pick up Luke from nursery, TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye . Son has actually gone away this weekend as its his wife's birthday and her sisters . He's not far away just up the road really but you don't have to travel far from here to be right in the middle of the countryside and someone has built beautiful lodges were you can go stay and that's were they are . He's basically hogging the couch but at least he felt well enough to go with them


It is great that he felt well enough to go, couch surfing under the circumstances, seems to be the best sport for him to indulge in. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in on the group hug. It's a beautiful day here. I was supposed to be having lunch with my eldest but they went to ikea and got some things for their new kitchen, a shelf unit for me and haven't time for lunch as they have to drop off their stuff, some for a friend and return the van. So I'm at a bit of a loose end. I'd be got to knitting group if I'd known they'd be late back. However, nothing to moan about really, just a bit put out. 
Hope all in Canada get to safety, but losing everything must be horrific. I hope they get the help they need and quickly. 
Bella and her family are in my prayers, also Mel and Gage and all in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's a cute little ball of fur


We took he and Nell to Scottsbluff on Wed afternoon to get their rabies shot and microchip and took Ryssa and Daisy with so that we could take them all to the dog park there first, someone else came in with their dogs, substantially bigger than these guys, Ryssa was good as gold, once Gizmo realized that Ryssa wasn't concerned, he stopped barking and growling and just went pretty much with the flow, Daisy and Nell were nuts, Nell took off running so they thought she was playing and chased, they didn't try to hurt her or anything but she was so upset that she bounced off the fence, she wasn't hurt, just unsocialized with anyone but Marla's or my animals. lol
Then we had to stand in line with them for an hour with a bunch of other dogs and I think she is pretty well used to seeing several other dogs now, Gizmo made friends with a Great Dane, lol, he sniffed her, she sniffed him and they were fine after that, Ryssa didn't care about the other dogs as long as their owners would pet her, lol, silly attention sponge of a poodle. lol
Watching Dogs101 on Animal Planet, they are talking about Malemutes right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm going to read backwards, I'm so far behind, it's been a crazy week, Marla and I have gone to the gym every morning like good girls, and to knit group, and we had to run my Aunt on errands yesterday, her cataracts are causing her enough trouble that she can't see well enough with her glasses to drives, but she needs her glasses to drive. But I think she was having a good time out and about, she's been staying with her son and his wife as her house is just too quiet and nothing to keep her busy. My cousin really appreciates us taking his mom out and about, he's so busy, he does all he can but can only do so much, his wife is sweet but she has her own issues. I have however, gotten most of sleeve one done on the sweater, I'm hoping to have it finished and the second started, today. 
Ooh, I need to go get ready to go to the gym, see you all later, HUGS!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags7 your hats are adorable! Where did you get the pattern for the sheep hat?....or did you design it yourself?
I love your garden also.


mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everyone from cold(53) rainy and windy Virginia Beach: More like a fall day. S T I L L getting things back on schedule around here, more rested etc. Wondering when the gathering is in Defiance...I asked, believe it was Tuesday AM. Working on a "stash" lapgan that was mentioned here some time ago, only knit from 6:30 to 8 PM each night. Doesn't seem to go very fast - 400 sts per row (lengthwise)By that time of day I'm too tired to think, this pattern (garter stitch) is great for me. Strawberries are in season hopefully they aren't rotting on the vine from all this rain. Perhaps next Monday everything will be drier so I can go pick a few pounds...would like to make some jam, not freezer jam, but cooked. I have one 1/2 pint left from last time. Has anyone heard from Purple Fi? or Bulldog? More next time, love to all and have a wonderful day...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely


Bonnie7591 said:


> I will post some photos from last years flowers, nothing blooming yet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarns......


thewren said:


> check out sundara's 'purple rain'. --- sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree....Deuce would be a comfort to both of them. Perhaps where she moved though won't allow pets? I hope it is that and not that Greg is being a butt.



cmaliza said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, thank you for update on our Mel. Miss her.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

funny; enjoyed this ad. Wish more US ads were funny like this.


thewren said:


> you need to watch this - a danish advertisement with english subtitles. sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/epic-bus-ad-from-denmark.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful performance by the kids. It reminded me of the Christmas plays my youngest DD's elementary school would put on every year; always different and every grade level had a part either in the play or the chorus. They were so much fun to attend.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just saying hi - another rainy day planned here today although yesterday was wonderful.
> 
> We were at the ice cream social at DGS's school last night and the first graders were the night's entertainment. They did a fantastic job! The music teacher writes a new program every year. This year's theme was colors so they sang a song about ROY G BIV and Primary Colors as well as the School's song. I marvel at the skill of the teachers to get about 40 7 year olds all in sync!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you are suffering with the achillies pain. Hope the "worse" will be short lived and soon it will be better.



darowil said:


> Saw the Physio today- and he worked on the calf and then told me it would be worse before it got better. Thats for sure- I could barely walk for a few hours and its still hard! See what its like in the morning before I make a judgement.
> Of to bed soon- well after I've iced my heel etc for 10 mins. See you all in th emorning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*vabchnonnie* send a pm to Tami_Ohio about the knit-a-palooza. She is organizing it and has mentioned that registration is now open. I don't remember the exact dates as I will not be able to attend this year.



vabchnonnie said:


> Hi everyone from cold(53) rainy and windy Virginia Beach: More like a fall day. S T I L L getting things back on schedule around here, more rested etc. Wondering when the gathering is in Defiance...I asked, believe it was Tuesday AM. Working on a "stash" lapgan that was mentioned here some time ago, only knit from 6:30 to 8 PM each night. Doesn't seem to go very fast - 400 sts per row (lengthwise)By that time of day I'm too tired to think, this pattern (garter stitch) is great for me. Strawberries are in season hopefully they aren't rotting on the vine from all this rain. Perhaps next Monday everything will be drier so I can go pick a few pounds...would like to make some jam, not freezer jam, but cooked. I have one 1/2 pint left from last time. Has anyone heard from Purple Fi? or Bulldog? More next time, love to all and have a wonderful day...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eye bothering me today so I'm signing off for awhile. Silly right eye still getting irritated from combo of surgery & RA. Got to rest it awhile.
{{{{{hugs to everyone}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw a news headline today that said 80,000 had been evacuated- thats a huge number of people to find somewhere for and a lot of very worried people as well. What a long term impact it will have on the area as well.
> What does Anzac stand for in this name? Here it is Australian and New Zealand Army Corps.
> If the fire gets worse he mightn't even get to go back next week by the sound of it.
> Not good for all those with respiratory conditions either . One of my knitting friends spent about a month in hospital after the last bush fires here because the smoke exacerbated her asthma.


I googled & Anzac was named for your troops who surveyed the area For a rail line during World War 1.
Yes, the news this morning says the fire continues to grow & until there is significant rain, no hope of getting it under control. At the moment they are just trying to keep" infrastructure"( word used on the news) safe. 
As to those with respiratory problems, I can't imagine how bad it is closer as I find it too smokey here to be outside. I heard on the news the smoke has now reached the coast of the Gulf of Mexico! Hard to believe. 
I got up totally plugged up & coughing as I do whenever I'm around smoke.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Lovely flowers. I have planted some white sunflowers this year. Haven't seen them before but DD bought a couple of packages. Sure hope they grow.


I haven't actually planted sunflowers for several years. They seed themselves & I haven't the heart to pull them all out so move them into a row on the end of the garden. I have some disease in my soil, sclerotinia, I think,(that's something that Canola plants get-kind of a root rot) & treatment is to not grow them for years. They gradually die off from the bottom up & fall over but I get to enjoy beautiful blooms for several weeks before that happens.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope your eye is better soon, so irritating.

Margaret, hope you leg is less painful today & the benefits of physio kick in soon.

Mary, thanks for news of Melody, I agree, I hope Greg isn't keeping the dogs just for spite.

I heard on the news this morning that 2 schools in Fort McMurray were lost so that will make it harder for those who do have homes left to return if there sare no schools for their kids. Sounds like they saved the hospital by the skin f their teeth, houses across the road are gone! 
There was a car/semi crash 2 days ago on the way out, I heard this morning that one of the fire fighters had sent his 15 yr old daughter with other family while he stayed, she was one of 2 killed. That poor man, he will be feeling guilty she was sent in that car.
I really wanted to get out & do some things this morning but it seems the smoke is thicker than yesterday so maybe I will just do some sewing instead, I have 2 quilts that just need binding so should do that & get it off the to do list. One quilt I'm giving DS2 for his birthday on June 4 so need to quit procrastinating!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you are such a tease! Falcon indeed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well last post in lalaland.
Gwen, hope your eye gets better.
Kaye, what do you do at gym? Love reading about your little guys.
Vabchnonie, bet it feels good to be home.
Margaret, hope heel, leg feel better soon.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh yes, so...good to be home, however I had a wonderful time. I was on the go from early morning until my downtime,8 PM each day. Some days I was able to rest, feet up for 30 minutes or so, others no, kept right on. I packed as much into each day as I could. Many wonderful memories, will remember this for a long time. Have my eye on going to Ohio and Florida sometime, NO plans of now. I need to work twice as hard right now to get some things done, however on the computer takes so much of my day. Somehow must set some priorities. It is still rainy, windy and cold outside. Good I have a pot of white beans and ham on the stove simmering, sounds good to me. More later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beans and ham does sound good, Sharon, and glad to hear you made it home okay.

Just dashing by trying to get caught up--back later (or at least when the new one starts later, I hope).

Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw the Physio today- and he worked on the calf and then told me it would be worse before it got better. Thats for sure- I could barely walk for a few hours and its still hard! See what its like in the morning before I make a judgement.
> Of to bed soon- well after I've iced my heel etc for 10 mins. See you all in th emorning.


You know what they say.........if it hurts it's doing you good!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I'm going to read backwards, I'm so far behind, it's been a crazy week, Marla and I have gone to the gym every morning like good girls, and to knit group, and we had to run my Aunt on errands yesterday, her cataracts are causing her enough trouble that she can't see well enough with her glasses to drives, but she needs her glasses to drive. But I think she was having a good time out and about, she's been staying with her son and his wife as her house is just too quiet and nothing to keep her busy. My cousin really appreciates us taking his mom out and about, he's so busy, he does all he can but can only do so much, his wife is sweet but she has her own issues. I have however, gotten most of sleeve one done on the sweater, I'm hoping to have it finished and the second started, today.
> Ooh, I need to go get ready to go to the gym, see you all later, HUGS!![/quote
> 
> I'm impressed by your dedication to the gym! Hope all this hard work pays off.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I googled & Anzac was named for your troops who surveyed the area For a rail line during World War 1.
> Yes, the news this morning says the fire continues to grow & until there is significant rain, no hope of getting it under control. At the moment they are just trying to keep" infrastructure"( word used on the news) safe.
> As to those with respiratory problems, I can't imagine how bad it is closer as I find it too smokey here to be outside. I heard on the news the smoke has now reached the coast of the Gulf of Mexico! Hard to believe.
> I got up totally plugged up & coughing as I do whenever I'm around smoke.


It's unbelievable how far the smoke from this fire is reaching. It's getting quite a lot of coverage on our TV and radio. Just horrendous for all those affected.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just looked for the tallest fellow!


Me too and got the right one .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She doesn't need to grow rice for that!
> 
> i see Sonya agreed with me on that one!


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too and got the right one .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Saw the Physio today- and he worked on the calf and then told me it would be worse before it got better. Thats for sure- I could barely walk for a few hours and its still hard! See what its like in the morning before I make a judgement.
> Of to bed soon- well after I've iced my heel etc for 10 mins. See you all in th emorning.


Hope heel feels better in the morning Margaret . I used to come home and say I'm not going near that physio again . Was always in more pain afterwards than I was before , but as the weeks went on I felt the benefit of going


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It is great that he felt well enough to go, couch surfing under the circumstances, seems to be the best sport for him to indulge in. :thumbup:


They had a nice time , didn't do much but just nice to get away from the house for a while . Just come home from visiting him and even my youngest son said he looked well better than he had before


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They had a nice time , didn't do much but just nice to get away from the house for a while . Just come home from visiting him and even my youngest son said he looked well better than he had before


That's good Sonja, long may it last.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good Sonja, long may it last.


Right on Kate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good Sonja, long may it last.


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm still around and boy am i running late - however - you will find me here still correcting the text. i always miss a few things. --- sam

THIS IS THE CORRECT URL - SORRY

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402306-1.html#9066599


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402306-1.html

try this one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402306-1.html
> 
> try this one


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks jeanette --- sam


You're welcome....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's good Sonja, long may it last.


Thank you Kate and everyone . He's been up and about this week and seems to be looking and sounding a lot better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was just reported on the news here in Georgia that some of the smoke from this fire has reached here even in the upper atmosphere. Praying for all those that have been so horrendously affected.



angelam said:


> It's unbelievable how far the smoke from this fire is reaching. It's getting quite a lot of coverage on our TV and radio. Just horrendous for all those affected.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Those kids are too cute, Rookie! Which one is yours? Thanks for sharing.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just saying hi - another rainy day planned here today although yesterday was wonderful.
> 
> We were at the ice cream social at DGS's school last night and the first graders were the night's entertainment. They did a fantastic job! The music teacher writes a new program every year. This year's theme was colors so they sang a song about ROY G BIV and Primary Colors as well as the School's song. I marvel at the skill of the teachers to get about 40 7 year olds all in sync!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Terrific news!


Swedenme said:


> They had a nice time , didn't do much but just nice to get away from the house for a while . Just come home from visiting him and even my youngest son said he looked well better than he had before


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Those kids are too cute, Rookie! Which one is yours? Thanks for sharing.


He's the one in the red shirt - top row, fourth from the right. The tallest of the bunch!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think what you and your family are doing for people in your community is wonderful Joy and I hope you are all also getting a lot of happiness to compensate the heartbreaking snippets .
> It must make it all worthwhile when you see people who thought they had no hope realise that yes there is hope and help


The kind and encouraging words from my dear friends here give me so much strength and refreshing of my spirit that I find the grace to go into each new day with the young and old who come into the center. I cannot imagine the courage they each must have in order to deal with each hour of their days and nights.

I find myself ''working the room'' as Susan puts it- just finding the time to speak to each person as I can. The other day I greeted someone at the serving window and asked how she was doing? When she replied and then returned the question to me, I gave her my usual response (which seems to bring a smile to every person), "My day is much better/brighter now that I 've seen you today." I truly mean the sentiment but they always seem so flattered and brighter than when they first responded to me.

I've completed my second week there today. About mid-week, a woman younger than I came to me specifically as she entered the building and thanked me for being so gracious to each one who came in. I could only reply that we must treat each other with kindness. She said, ''Yes, but. . . . . I am just grateful to you.''

I seriously cannot even imagine the circumstances some of these dear men and women have come from or are still living in daily. I suppose I could let consideration of all of that drag me down and, perhaps, hinder my service there; but I pray for grace to meet the needs and wisdom to see the opportunities to minister to each one who does not have the blessings that I enjoy each day.

I came home tired and have chores to complete and meals to get prepared and cleaned up after: but by morning, I am usually rested at least enough to feel renewed and ready to do it all again because I can. I am not frail, exhausted, nor overwhelmed by what the new days bring. With God's grace and support, I will keep on keeping on as long as He and Susan, Tim and Don, and all those you aren't likely to ever meet in this lifetime have a need that I can meet.

I hope that my post doesn't come across as pompous and 'holier-than-thou' because I don't mean to sound self-righteous. I just want you all to know that I appreciate your love and care.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The kind and encouraging words from my dear friends here give me so much strength and refreshing of my spirit that I find the grace to go into each new day with the young and old who come into the center. I cannot imagine the courage they each must have in order to deal with each hour of their days and nights.
> 
> I find myself ''working the room'' as Susan puts it- just finding the time to speak to each person as I can. The other day I greeted someone at the serving window and asked how she was doing? When she replied and then returned the question to me, I gave her my usual response (which seems to bring a smile to every person), "My day is much better/brighter now that I 've seen you today." I truly mean the sentiment but they always seem so flattered and brighter than when they first responded to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sleep well and I hope your heel feels better in the morning.


Walking better this morning than for a while so if it continues worth the hassles of yesterday afternoon. Test it soon as David has the car so I need to do some walking to get to the bus for Handknitters Guild today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *vabchnonnie* send a pm to Tami_Ohio about the knit-a-palooza. She is organizing it and has mentioned that registration is now open. I don't remember the exact dates as I will not be able to attend this year.


Tami is away with very limited internet so may have to wait a while for a reply.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I googled & Anzac was named for your troops who surveyed the area For a rail line during World War 1.
> Yes, the news this morning says the fire continues to grow & until there is significant rain, no hope of getting it under control. At the moment they are just trying to keep" infrastructure"( word used on the news) safe.
> As to those with respiratory problems, I can't imagine how bad it is closer as I find it too smokey here to be outside. I heard on the news the smoke has now reached the coast of the Gulf of Mexico! Hard to believe.
> I got up totally plugged up & coughing as I do whenever I'm around smoke.


Nice to know they were recognised- but wonder what they were doing in Cananda?
Sounds like ours once they get out of control- let them burn in areas without houses etc until they either burn themselves out or get get rained on.
What a huge way for the smoke to travel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope your eye is better soon, so irritating.
> 
> Margaret, hope you leg is less painful today & the benefits of physio kick in soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to stay home if the smoke is even thicker- and you have plenty to do inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tami is away with very limited internet so may have to wait a while for a reply.


I am hoping I got it sorted for Sharon. If anyone is wondering the dates are 12, 13 and 14 August. Tami said she had emailed Sharon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice to know they were recognised- but wonder what they were doing in Cananda?
> Sounds like ours once they get out of control- let them burn in areas without houses etc until they either burn themselves out or get get rained on.
> What a huge way for the smoke to travel.


I thought it was strange they would come from there to survey here, you would think they could have found Canadian soldiers to do the job, they would have been closer to home.

Yes, they have said on the news, it will burn until there is a significant rain, at the rate it's growing that is a scary prospect, at noon they said it was over 85,000 hectares

Here's a post showing it in comparison to major cities.

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/how-big-is-the-fort-mcmurray-fire/


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny . I'm thinking of going into the snail business definitly got enough of them to sell yuck


Well, you could have a rival. MY snails are very highly productive and can scale a 4 storey house - find them on the windows on the top floor. They also line up on the paths especially at night, making a convenient!! Burglar alarm as they crunch loudly when stepped on. Wonder if I could patent them?......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Well, you could have a rival. MY snails are very highly productive and can scale a 4 storey house - find them on the windows on the top floor. They also line up on the paths especially at night, making a convenient!! Burglar alarm as they crunch loudly when stepped on. Wonder if I could patent them?......


I got a shock one year when I saw how many snails actually were on my long drive in the middle of the night . It was an overcrowded snail convention


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They had a nice time , didn't do much but just nice to get away from the house for a while . Just come home from visiting him and even my youngest son said he looked well better than he had before


Good to hear your son is looking better Sonya and able to get away for a bit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The kind and encouraging words from my dear friends here give me so much strength and refreshing of my spirit that I find the grace to go into each new day with the young and old who come into the center. I cannot imagine the courage they each must have in order to deal with each hour of their days and nights.
> 
> I find myself ''working the room'' as Susan puts it- just finding the time to speak to each person as I can. The other day I greeted someone at the serving window and asked how she was doing? When she replied and then returned the question to me, I gave her my usual response (which seems to bring a smile to every person), "My day is much better/brighter now that I 've seen you today." I truly mean the sentiment but they always seem so flattered and brighter than when they first responded to me.
> 
> ...


Not self righteous at all Joy! I so admire the work that you and your family do with these unfortunate people, and I envy you your faith.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyonerecipes look good Sam. Chocolate whipped. Cream pie?! Uh oh! We hav been enjoying our new place, still getting used to new things. Daralene I enjoyed your pics of your wonderful trip. 
I'll stop back later getting ready for church and Mom'sday activities


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyonerecipes look good Sam. Chocolate whipped. Cream pie?! Uh oh! We hav been enjoying our new place, still getting used to new things. Daralene I enjoyed your pics of your wonderful trip.
> I'll stop back later getting ready for church and Mom'sday activities


We're all over on the new Tea Party.....come and join us! Sam's link is at the top of page 79.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all for my birthday wishes and caring remarks for my current health situation. For those who posted about ablation, that was one of the options mentioned by the cardiologist. Today I got a long overdue haircut and feel a little more like myself again. I have baby fine hair, and any length just drags it down, but had been unable to get an appointment because it is high school prom season. My DH asked me if I was going to go for the appointment, and I said "You better believe I am!" I am supposed to be active as tolerated, and even though I get tired I try to walk around at least every two hours, and I keep my feet and legs moving when I am sitting. With an irregular heartbeat blood clots can be a problem. Thankfully I am on a blood thinner. For the most part, everyone who worked on the telemetry unit was great, but I had one distressing thing happen that I hope won't cause me an ongoing problem. One of the times I was having blood drawn, the tech. inserted the needle, and then it moved and shot pain down into my thumb. Apparently she hit a nerve! The end of my thumb was immediately numb, but she said it would go away. Since I've been home I am experiencing a jolt down the side of my thumb and alongside the palm of my hand whenever I extend the hand to reach for something. Bonnie, I have heard you say you worked in a lab. Have you ever heard of this happening? I just hope it goes away!!


I completely understand what you're saying about hitting a nerve when drawing blood. I had the same thing happen 2 months ago. The tech couldn't get blood out of my right arm so went to my left. When she put the needle in, I felt pain in my wrist. It took a month for the ache to go away. When I mentioned it to another tech a month later, she said the tech probably hit a nerve. I have never had it happen in all my times going to the lab. Now I'm really apprehensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was also reading that they can be hard to toilet train, and a bit disobedient. Ringo has such an instinct to obey, it usually needs only one firm 'No!' and we are on track.


As far as toilet training, Candy is good. If she has to go when I'm out, I have a potty mat which she uses. It has artificial grass and a plastic mat under it. It's easy to wash. But, she can be disobedient. If she sees an animal on tv, she will jump at the tv. I have to keep telling her to sit but it will take several times before she obeys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well back on steroids for three months. Doesn't know what caused black tongue.


That's really strange.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam just asked me to post these, also from mjs!
> 
> Ponderisms
> Can you cry under water?


Good ones...had to pass these on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> While I am at it, here are a few more gems from mjs:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/fairy-tale-villages/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My internet crapped out on me. Here they are


Flowers are beautiful and love your knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen this one before, but it is still funny: from mjs:
> 
> Nesting Falcon
> 
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> As far as toilet training, Candy is good. If she has to go when I'm out, I have a potty mat which she uses. It has artificial grass and a plastic mat under it. It's easy to wash. But, she can be disobedient. If she sees an animal on tv, she will jump at the tv. I have to keep telling her to sit but it will take several times before she obeys.


Thank you, Liz! I have so far been able to leave Ringo for more than 16 hours without accident (touch wood). It is one reason I feed him as much as possible to schedule and relatively early in the morning, incase I have to make a quick get away for some reason.
I am very fortunate that he is so concerned to do as I want!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I completely understand what you're saying about hitting a nerve when drawing blood. I had the same thing happen 2 months ago. The tech couldn't get blood out of my right arm so went to my left. When she put the needle in, I felt pain in my wrist. It took a month for the ache to go away. When I mentioned it to another tech a month later, she said the tech probably hit a nerve. I have never had it happen in all my times going to the lab. Now I'm really apprehensive.


I had blood taken the other day and mentioned this and she said it happened to her and it took her a month to recover- but that it would


----------

